# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Game bird diary for all

## Dundee

Got no ducks Sat 2 on Sunday ,2 Mon and two 2night now will flood this page with pics soon.
Hows every one else doing after opening?

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I got 4 on sat arvo in the space of an hour and a half  :Thumbsup: , going after tomorrow fingers crossed!!!

----------


## killwell

20 mallards opening day, 3 on the sunday, 
20 parries and 2 mallards yesterday arvo in the space of 1hr 40mins (good shooting) :Wink: 
between myself and whistlingwings

----------


## madjon_

:36 1 5: I got a choice suntan.To day should have been opening

----------


## Dundee

3 pukekos today

----------


## madjon_

Blue Pheasants

----------


## Bonecrusher

Pea soup fog until 9am for the first three days at Lake Aniwhenua where I shoot opening, then clear blue skys.
I use two Lucky Duck wing spinners and they worked exceptionally well in combination with my calling birds dropping right into the spread.
22 Mallards, 1 Shoveller, 1 Paradise, in the bag 
I've shot this possie for 7 years now and have got it sorted so built a permanent structure this year and it worked well the improvements for next year will be more flax / broom planting and build a step up to give me extra height
New gear I used this year a big tick for Higdon Magnum Decoys, Hard Core Full Body's  + Sport Sled I imported from Cabelas certainly made the it easier getting the decoys in and out this year ( Its chest waders and a 400M slog into my possie so floating the decoys in worked well.
New gear that I won't been using again Mallard Machine - just didn't do the business for me to much weed so onto Trade Me it will go next year  
Managed to get a deer stalk up Ohutu River on Sunday afternoon didn't tip anything over but certainly gave the legs a good workout up a leading ridge 
Only negative to the weekend was I lost my camera in the tide it was due to be replaced so not worth $ but no footage of the dog working ...... which is priceless so here he is from last season if anyone can recommend a robust point & shoot digital camera it would be appreciated

----------


## Dundee

3pukes  2 mallard drakes and a 3.5lb eeel

----------


## 7mmwsm

10 mallards on saturday, 7 on sunday between me and my two 17 year old daughters. I used to be kind and let them have first shot but they are getting pretty sharp with a shotgun now so its first in first served. The ducks are fairly scarce around here (mid way between TeAwamutu and Mangakino). I've got a couple of feeders on ponds with plenty of cover which I don't shoot, hoping to keep ducks in the area. There are small numbers on each pond but not as many as I had hoped. The ducks we have shot have been in good condition though.

I have a Panisonic Lumix DMC-FT2 camera. 2 meter shock proof and 10 meter waterproof, 5 x zoom. Apparently it takes videos (kids can do that), and is fairly easy to operate. The main advantage for me is being waterproof. Its about the same size as a pack of cards.

----------


## Dundee

Failed tonight missed two :Sick:

----------


## Shootm

We shot 20 greenheads and 1 spoonie on Saturday and 15 greenheads and 5 hens on Sunday. 1 spoonie on Wednesday night.



Dog was buggered on Sunday.

----------


## Dundee

Nice one Shootm how many shooters opening weekend?

----------


## Hendrik470

Managed to get a couple of roosters today.

----------


## Dundee

Cheers Hendrix was wondering how the upland hunting was going. :Thumbsup:  I managed 1 female duck tonight at a creek and it was minus 1 leg not even a stump.Must of been bitten off by an eel as a duckling.Very small bird could of been a grey but took no pics cause of the gory state.
No ducks at no.2 pond tonight..........this is why

----------


## Dundee

Got two nice fat mallards this morning on this little pond

----------


## Scribe

Three of us shooting on a pond in the Flax block Hauraki Plains got a comfortable limit on the saturday (opening) Sunday we got 20 between us.
Mon got three or 4 ducks between us and headed home. 

Got a swan each on every day as well. More swan around our area than I have seen other years. Could have shot dozens.

----------


## Chris

Out for a shot after work today ,blowing a gale, driving the showers but had a ball.5 Ducks in about 1/2 hr ,good fun & worth being out .
Think I'm getting my calling sorted now.

----------


## Pointer

Having a pretty average start to the season so far, poor opening on ducks. A few geese in the first week, and a couple of public roosters to date. will shoot the private stuff later in the season

----------


## upnorth uplander

now the rain has turned up , its time too start chasing roosters.

----------


## Munsey

> now the rain has turned up , its time too start chasing roosters.


What's the theory on shooting roosters in the rain,? Does it bring them out of the scrub .?

----------


## upnorth uplander

> What's the theory on shooting roosters in the rain,? Does it bring them out of the scrub .?


not during/in the rain but after it, and yep it brings them out of the scrub

----------


## el borracho

you shot any yet z -I havent been out

----------


## kawhia

have got 3 so far and not even trying but seeing plenty around, good for when i put the semi away.

----------


## upnorth uplander

> you shot any yet z -I havent been out


just the 1

----------


## Philipo

Duck wise, from what Ive heard the Manawatu has had a reasonable couple of weeks, I had a great morning on the opening Saturday ( did'nt go out on Sunday ) & Last Saturday ended up having to go by myself (as a couple of guys bailed at the last moment) & even though I was shooting like shit, still got 9 greenheads & a Puke 

Some places in the Wairarapa had average-good openings, But was talking to a guy that shoots a reasonable pond out'a Paihiatua & between 5 shooters they saw one Mallard all weekend 


So you never know, as they say- shit happens

----------


## Munsey

Blowing a gale tonight ,am packed Gunnar shoot my maimai out the lake in morning I'm in a good spot so should get reasonable shooting, just hope there some puff left in the southerly .  My mates have had i think about 70 birds this week already on a rough lake. .installing log burners sucks can't slack off during the week everyone wants them installed yesterday. So this is my first attempt to shoot the lake can't wait .

----------


## Munsey

> Blowing a gale tonight ,am packed Gunnar shoot my maimai out the lake in morning I'm in a good spot so should get reasonable shooting, just hope there some puff left in the southerly .  My mates have had i think about 70 birds this week already on a rough lake. .installing log burners sucks can't slack off during the week everyone wants them installed yesterday. So this is my first attempt to shoot the lake can't wait .


FAILED !. Good old fashioned arse kicking , and it wasn't me kicking ducks arses. That will teach me for talking it up . 
A combination of too much water and rough lake filled my cylinder to the top . I'm now building a portable builge pump . Just need to work out if a 7 amp battery will run the pump long enough .

----------


## Dundee

One parry drake for Bolt today headn to the river after lunch armed with gun and rod.

----------


## keen fella

Quick morning hunt on Saturday resulted in 8 mallards.  Had a balls up at first light when 4 mallards came in with landing gear down. We jumped up to shoot but then realised that in the hazy light they were too far off and they all flared, it's fair to say that we didn't get any of those 4!

----------


## Dundee

Managed 3 parry drakes
Bolts first for the season but he got heaps in the summer season.

Then me and the boys hit the river.

----------


## Dundee

The last cuppla parries and shots near the river

----------


## Munsey

What do you use on the trout steel or lead ?

----------


## Dundee

> What do you use on the trout steel or lead ?


the boys used worms I used steel :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Philipo

No Dundee photo session is complete without a Eel on the clothes line  :Grin:

----------


## Wildman

Your freezer must be full Dundee!

----------


## Dundee

yeah freezers geting full . Today I picked up a few silos from big pond and headed down too river on the harvested maize field and let my boy do the shooting.We got 3 parries  but photos wont upload tonight

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Dundee

Managed 1 parry hen tonight. Heres a few pics

This was as we approached the hunting area.
Then these 3 flew over close enough too shoot but i jst took a pic

This is where me and the pooch hung out.
And my cheap homemade silos worked again :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## killwell

whistling wings and i went out last night and managed a mallard each. an easy pair came into our spread perfectly and never left...

any one noticed the mallards starting to pair up?

----------


## WhistlingWings

Plus I helped with the paradise breeding programme by missing one at about 2m  :Wtfsmilie:   :Grin: 

I was driving near Tauranga a few days ago and there was a mallard hen crossing the road with 10plus ducklings!

----------


## Munsey

> Plus I helped with the paradise breeding programme by missing one at about 2m  
> 
> I was driving near Tauranga a few days ago and there was a mallard hen crossing the road with 10plus ducklings!


a bag limit was it ?

----------


## killwell

bagged 10 parries tonight saw close to 200 in 3 paddocks in our vicinity. alot around as the maize contracters are getting busy

----------


## Dundee

Shot like crap tonight me and my boy should of bagged 9 at least but they didn't fall out of the sky :Pissed Off:

----------


## killwell

> Shot like crap tonight me and my boy should of bagged 9 at least but they didn't fall out of the sky


me too haha, must be somthing in the water

----------


## killwell

whistling wings and i bagged 3 parries and a fat maize fed mallard hen tonight stoked az.

have shot ducks every trip out so far this season, tonight was the 5th night in a row shooting, love this game

going out again tomorrow arvo and saterday and sunday too lol

----------


## Dundee

Shot on this pond tonight

Had 4 fly over about 1730hrs a bit high so no shots fired
Then 1745hrs 2 flew close bye at a hell of an angle too get the gun up before they disappeared behind the trees.
1750hrs double rise yes two came in and got em both....heres the pics

And lasts nights duck snitchzel was great ....what was left before I took the pic

----------


## Dundee

2 mallards at river tonight

----------


## Chris

I only got 1 & it was missing a foot. Must of been right in the middle of my pattern though.

----------


## Dundee

what the foot? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Shootm

Saw two cock pheasants and 30 quail this morning, shot 2 mallard drakes this arvo.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

nailed 3 parries and 1 mudblood duck(looks like a parrie x mallard aesthetically) and first time using lead on game..... I see why people love the stuff(for once i didn't shoot too bad)!

----------


## killwell

fri nite got 3 parries 
sat day smashed 30 parries between 3 of us in about 3 hrs
a good shoot

----------


## EeeBees

My girl dog  and I put up two &*%$@@@@!!! hens this morning...only two more days of leave...arrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh, now making pastry (for the mandatory B & E pie) and bread for the weekend's duckshoot, cannot wait...

----------


## Pointer

Three cocks tonight and a misfiring Mirkoku, anyone need a tomato stake? Having a bad run with guns. Might have to splash out on a new one

----------


## EeeBees

Pointer, you will have to come over to the Light...bite the bullet and get a Beretta :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

Never! haha

----------


## EeeBees

Aw, come on... :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Never saw or heard a duck tonight and a mean as frost tonight.

----------


## EeeBees

Yes, major frost happening here too...

----------


## Chris

Personally I buy a Browning.

----------


## Dundee

I'm sick of these freezing cold nights no ducks. Sitting and calling at the ponds.Gona try the river tomorrow take the rod a few silos and fish till 1730 then hide near the river bank and hopefully bag a bird.Maybe a trout before 1730hrs.

----------


## Nana The Flats

Went out this morning before feeding the cows was on a new grass padock. Shot 51 parry's by 10.30

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I'll stick with my ATA century thank you very much! quick question: could i justify another shotgun by buying it for pheasents and clays?over and under configuiration?... help please lol!

----------


## Chris

> I'll stick with my ATA century thank you very much! quick question: could i justify another shotgun by buying it for pheasents and clays?over and under configuiration?... help please lol!


Always justify a new shot gun ,fishing rod ,boat ,4x4 .Its about putting food on ya table they're not toys .

----------


## Dundee

Had two teal land on pond tonight to tease the dog

----------


## EeeBees

Well, the season for the duck is coming to an end ...I have learnt alot, am still in awe of how people can sit in a freezing maimai for hours; but when you hear those ducks calling and they are coming in onto your piece of water because you have got the duck call pretty well sorted, you dont seem to feel the cold anymore... :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Headn up your way tommorrow Eeebees send me a pm of your address might call in and have a yarn.I've missed 2nights this season and it doesn't matter what I do the last 2 weeks have been blank :Pissed Off:

----------


## Nana The Flats

Went back out on new grass paddock this morning. Ended up with 67 parry's. They sure can fuck up a good paddock.

----------


## Dundee

Just got back from my only week off and within an hour of being home I bagged this :Have A Nice Day: 

Heading out again now and its freezing cold and pissing down.
Nice to meet you guys Eeebees and Chris :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

Nice to meet you fellas too ,shame the fish didn't co-operate though .

----------


## EeeBees

Neat meeting you all too, Dundee.    Now get back to work :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: !!!!

----------


## Rich007

I took my 3 year old son duckshooting for the first time this morning. While we were walking the 100m to the pond he stomped in an ice puddle, put his hands in it, threw a tantrum cos his hands were cold and then wet his pants. About 10 mins after we arrived 4 parries flew over and I got 3. Then we went home. 

A short and rather noisy hunting trip, but still very special. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Well its all over now :TT TT:  :TT TT:  Not the best season but was a long one for the Wgton region. Just had a head count and managed
50 birds all up.All ducks were harvested or eaten,the pukekos were just culled too protect next seasons mallards.Duck meat is primo :Thumbsup: 

Other talleys for the season please?  I only missed 7 days,bugger I get my week off in duckshooting season :Yuush:

----------


## Chris

Just peeled the camo tape off Browning ,freezer is pretty much chocka .No idea of numbers but was OK,have enough to keep me happy until next season. Hope fully a few Pheasant to finish the season yet & a couple of lessons learned too .

----------


## kawhia

> Well its all over now Not the best season but was a long one for the Wgton region. Just had a head count and managed
> 50 birds all up.All ducks were harvested or eaten,the pukekos were just culled too protect next seasons mallards.Duck meat is primo
> 
> Other talleys for the season please?  I only missed 7 days,bugger I get my week off in duckshooting season


harvested or eaten ?????????????

----------


## Dundee

Both Kawhai the ones that were to badly bruised were used as eel bait and feathers kept for fly tyeing.

Every year after the season ends they right on ya these two were within range and 6 mallards flew off my top pond this morning.

----------


## EeeBees

They know!

----------


## Chris

Took #1 dog for a walk this afternoon & put the duck call in my pocket.Bored Chris ,bored dog ,been raining for over a week now.
Called 1/2 dozen pairs round over an hour or so (Too easy ) but did shoot a Pook & dog brightened up big time getting a retrieve .

----------


## Chris

All done now ,3 pooks this afternoon/evening.1 Pheasant put up I didn't get a shot at . 
Shadow thinks I'm a good bugga tonight.

----------


## Dundee

There were some long seasons in some areas.At least the breeding season for the mallards has had a good start.
I think Shadow would think your a good bugger any night Chris.

----------


## Toby

Here's a few pics from this year, just me and the lil bro shoot, dad hates it.












This was our best night, all in 30min  :Have A Nice Day:  I was literally running through the pond chasing a winged drake and they were landing around me







our family batch

----------


## Dundee

Good skills Toby,gotta love the shovellers :Wink: Nice  batch too :Have A Nice Day: I'm glad I spelled that "batch" right it could of looked worse. :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

I shot a few spoonies that didnt have many colors but when I got that one I really wanted to get it mounted but it cost heaps. I should of attempted my self, theres always next year

----------


## MassiveAttack

What boat is that Toby?  I would love something small and portable.

----------


## Toby

Light too. me and my lil bro pick it up. its a smart wave. with one person in it and a 4hp on the back it gets up on a plane and motors.

----------


## Dundee

Well just reminicing whats to come. Hope me and possom trapper have a better season this year,had a slow start last year unlike many of you. PT  has sold his sheep and could be picking up a single barrel 12 guage tomorrow.........good luck fellas and fellesas :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

2 mallards.,1 pukeko back into it. Photos when we get back,21degrees slight northerly no rain.

----------


## dogmatix

Today's effort before the weather packed in.



PS, the mag blocker (to have the 2 in the mag and one up the chamber limit) kept giving me feeding jams all day.  :Pissed Off: 
Really had to make sure I fully chucked the action to avoid this.

----------


## moonhunt

> 2 mallards.,1 pukeko back into it. Photos when we get back,21degrees slight northerly no rain.


That was our weather 2 days ago, today it pissed down, hope you get wet soon

----------


## Dundee

Good skills dogamatix I will add a few pics soon but our bag didn't change.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Beautiful clwar day not a cloud in the sky in rakaia.  Stopped shooting at 12 and ended up with 25 parries (limited early) 61 drakes and 39 hens for a even 100 mallards

----------


## JoshC

Clear hot day today, ducks trading high all day. But we limited on both mallies and parries.... 147 birds all up. Had them piling in tonight but sat back with a few beers and let them land. Second season on our new pond. Pretty happy.

----------


## Munsey

74 ducks in total . Pulled stumps at noon , big BBQ and beers was a great day , mallards decoyed well considering the fine weather . Pot licker went real good on the retrieves . Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Dundee

Ellsmere Munsey?

----------


## Dundee

First bird

Next



Few more random pics

----------


## P38

> First birdAttachment 9387
> 
> Next
> 
> Attachment 9388
> 
> Few more random pics
> 
> Attachment 9389Attachment 9390Attachment 9391Attachment 9392Attachment 9393Attachment 9394Attachment 9395


Awesome Dog Dundee  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

> Ellsmere Munsey?


 Dairy farm Irrigation pond .

----------


## Dundee

> Dairy farm Irrigation pond .


Holy crap a pond that size would flood this place

----------


## Munsey

> Holy crap a pond that size would flood this place


They get bigger the one I shot last year was 3 hecters . Was too big

----------


## gadgetman

Challenging day at Ellesmere today. Skies clear this morning and the birds were flying high and very quickly gun shy. I spent way too long calling birds in and by the time I made a grab for the gun my mate had missed them all with his gun and they were off. Still he managed to bag two parries this morning before we retired for a couple of hours when things got quiet. Returned late afternoon and bowled a mallard and swan each.

I suspect more birds were into the ponds on the lakeside farms as there were some impressive volleys coming from them. I'm stoked with my humble haul. Didn't miss much that I shot at. Probably should have shot at a few more that were probably in range, but I err on the safe side. Happy that I whistled the swans in from a reasonable distance and my expensive parrie caller performed admirably.

----------


## Dundee

One mallard


Quick look at river one pukeko


Have this dab chick bobbing around pond

----------


## EeeBees

My bitch spronking through the rough...



Saw two roosters in the morning but to have shot them would have made me a trespasser...went back again in the afternoon...no birds...the guys around here told me they had better night shoots than morning shoots...heard some pretty serious volleys across from the river...sent a gaggle of greylags down stream into the line of fire of some guys on the riverbed...even with no birds, so neat to be out with gun and dogs...a ranger stopped by...no outing for us today...housework in the morning and visitors soon to arrive...dont they realise what day it is today .... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

53 mallards and 12 parries today for a total of 155 mallards and 40 parries for the weekend.

----------


## gadgetman

Wind was forecast to turn to southerly so we decided a later afternoon shoot was in order. Our new maimai was occupied so we wandered along and set up in another empty one. The next maimai along had a group of guys with a big spread and calling up a storm so the birds were heading into them, though most were flying pretty high and straight.

I did manage to whistle another swan over for a dose of high speed steel to a load hails of hurrah from the next maimai. I quickly exited and went for the retrieve and quickly noticed that the head was up and it was starting to paddle so I quickened the pace a bit. It was between me and the next maimai so I couldn't send a finishing shot off. Apparently in the noise I was making I missed the call of 'run Forest, run" from the neighbours before I got to a spot where I could send off a safer finishing shot.

There was not a great deal of other action until we managed to call in three mallards and had them in the perfect spot only for my mate to miss with four shots and me not to send any steel there way due to technical difficulties. For some reason my thumb couldn't find the safety to the right of the action, then the same thumb couldn't find the safety on the tang, then I finally found the flippin' safety just behind the trigger. The call from the neighbours at this effort was 'What are you doing?", just before one of the birds did a low fly pass on their maimai where it was nailed.

I did manage to get another swan to fly our way but part way over was sky busted by another crew before flying over another maimai where it was nailed. He didn't collect it so we grabbed it on the way out. Swan casserole will be on the menu again shortly.

----------


## Dundee

From the description Tussock that pond looks bloody low too.

We had another fine boring day at no.1 with four ducks coming in and only one dropped


Night shoot moved to another half empty pond



With cold barrels but good times




3 mallards,2pukekos,2 maggies,a few plovers and a bloody expensive rabbit for this opening weekend.

----------


## username

Our new pond (on the oreiti near dipton southland) with my new spread looked great. everything that looked came in. We probably only missed 6 ducks all day. Tally was 49 mallards for sat. 17 mallards and 2 parries for sun. we are going to have another shoot this morning and then we are going up to my place for some more shooting. No photos too busy having  great time. Only reason for the right up is coz i cant sleep.

----------


## Rushy

Happy hunting Username

----------


## silentscope

our opening weekend on lake wairarapa was pretty sad this year, got 4 mallards, 2 parries ans a swan on sat, 1 mallard and a swan on sunday. as usual the weather was too bloody good the lake was like glass and the ducks were flying miles high and landing in the center of the lake. didnt help i was reduced to using my escort semi as a single shot with something broken in the chambering mechinisim so hopefully when i sort that out i can have a better go at them when the weather turns.

----------


## JoshC

Team photo when we packed up yesterday lunchtime. We're all best of mates and have been shooting opening together since 2005. We built this pond last year and had a very enjoyable weekend shooting this season. Our total for the weekend was 200 birds, limited on Saturday and pulled the pin early at 11 yesterday to pack up. All of our ducks were plucked or breasted and given to neighbours, friends and family.

----------


## Scouser

Wow, some good tallies there guys, shit opening day, 8 of us on the Waikato river, NOT ONE DUCK BETWEEN US!!!!!!.....then in the driving rain late sat arvo 4 black swans before the Lightening had us scared off as we were sitting in a tinnie.....

----------


## Malhunting

This is our effort, i managed to condense half an hours footage into 11 minutes.
Tally was 45 mallards retrieved and 5 or 6 parries, all done by 9.30am.
2013 Opening morning - YouTube

----------


## Dundee

Had a 100 percent talley on this pond this morning :Grin:   One took off,one shot.

----------


## Rushy

That second black lab looks jealous Dundee

----------


## Dundee

His turn will come Rushy,another one tonight at the main pond

----------


## 1953 gooseman

Steady on there Dundee you are shooting all the girls. Who is going to lay the eggs at your place next year? Maybe if your got the lads to give the decoys a new paint job they might attract some boy ducks :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Steady on there Dundee you are shooting all the girls. Who is going to lay the eggs at your place next year? Maybe if your got the lads to give the decoys a new paint job they might attract some boy ducks


Those 4 girls were dumb enough to fly into a shot gun blast and are the only 4 ducks that we have shot,that makes for a pretty quiet start for the season and others have shot way more than us. Shootm deserves the medal for the green head bag.  But then whose going to root all the females that aren't shot if the green heads are dead?

We had two black swans land on our pond tonight and we left them.

----------


## Toby

They all taste the same  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Too right Toby very tastey :Grin:

----------


## Toby

I have a taste for duck wings now need to shoot some really bad now. Tomorrow shall be the day depending on the farmer. Says yes then its pigeons says no Im gonna float down the river try get me a duck or two

----------


## Rushy

What a life eh Toby?

----------


## Toby

Yeah not bad.

----------


## Happy

We had three of us in one Mai Mai and 30CalTerry in another plus on the neighbours pond where they were not shooting a couple of 09ers who
are mates of the bro in law.
 Wicked weekend we started working at 1.30 on Friday went to the pond at 5.30 Sat and basically shot ducks til last night on these and other ponds we have access to.
Sat Sund total between the six of us 100 or something mallards and 10 or so parries... 
Retrieve of the weekend to the my brown lab Murph who sniffed his way across three paddocks to bring back a winger who had walked off. He wnt probably 3 to 400
mtrs to find it and didnt pause much on the way. 
So wicked good company , wicked shooting , food, giving the 09ers shit and awesome weekend..  Worst thing was when the 09ers beat us in the darts  but there you go ...













Oh and patterning the shot guns worked a treat with not many wingers at all out of all our birds... 
Bout as intellegent as a spud today tir red as ... 

 Happy as

----------


## Dundee

Mint result Happy,got a few oak trees there too. :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Happy.  Spend more time polishing up the dart skills next year.

----------


## gsp follower

> I have a taste for duck wings now need to shoot some really bad now.


the rest of the birds alright to toby :Thumbsup:

----------


## kotuku

aye toby an all organic duck&pigeon diet does a man a world of good!

----------


## gsp follower

about to go bop some quail if ive got their flying time right 
hopefuly something to report and post a pic of later :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
cos the odd duck ive been getting aint keeping the wolf from the door :36 1 8:

----------


## Rushy

Good skills

----------


## username

Back to reality now. Opening weekend we shot 74 mallards and 2 parries. We shot a couple mallards monday morning before my cousin and i headed up to my place. Our first shoot was mon evening at my small pond on the beach that i had been feeding. weather was rough so our hopes were high. Turned out to be a great shoot 25 mallards. Tuesday the weather had cleared and the one hundred plus birds that had been bunkered down on the neighbours pond never came back we shot 10 mallards and a spoonie. That evening we set up at the main pond. We weren't  expecting much traffic because of the fine weather but went down at 2pm and relaxed in the blinds in the sun. We had only shot one mallard one spoonie but then 5 geese came in we cleaned up 2 of them then it started raining swans 6 in total. Finally wed morn we were  set up in the same place as the night before 3 mallards 2 spoonies and a parrie. Good times.

----------


## Dundee

Awsome set up username and great results

----------


## gadgetman

Is that bit of plastic feeling nervous? Good results.

----------


## username



----------


## Dundee

We had a fail tonight this bloody thing was heading past the two ponds that were optional tonight.



So we went to the river,I took rod and gun cuppla shots one downed mallard landed in the bush covererd in stinging nettle so I kept the dog at heel.

----------


## username

> Is that bit of plastic feeling nervous? Good results.


If you are talking about the goose in front i think i got the heads mixed up i think it needed to swap with the one on the left

----------


## gadgetman

> If you are talking about the goose in front i think i got the heads mixed up i think it needed to swap with the one on the left


No, the rectangular bit that took a hammering when you bought all that new kit.

----------


## Rushy

> We had a fail tonight this bloody thing was heading past the two ponds that were optional tonight.


Sue the heli operator Dundee.  How much value would you put on a lost duck opportunity?

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Sue the heli operator Dundee.  How much value would you put on a lost duck opportunity?


Thats easy.  Count the total amount of money you have spent on waterfowling equipment over your life and divide it by the number of duck dinners you have had and you will come up with your average cost per duck.  Most people would be in the hundreds if not thousands of dollars per duck.

----------


## Rushy

> Thats easy.  Count the total amount of money you have spent on waterfowling equipment over your life and divide it by the number of duck dinners you have had and you will come up with your average cost per duck.  Most people would be in the hundreds if not thousands of dollars per duck.


That is a good place to start

----------


## gadgetman

> Thats easy.  Count the total amount of money you have spent on waterfowling equipment over your life and divide it by the number of duck dinners you have had and you will come up with your average cost per duck.  Most people would be in the hundreds if not thousands of dollars per duck.


Just don't let the Mrs find out the final figure.  :Wink:

----------


## Gunzrrr

Shooting in the Waikato this year was a real treat, limit bags by lunchtime on both days on mallards ... B52's don't do it for me, either in the sights or in the pot. Planning a quick evening shoot tomorrow as weather looks okay and will take the young fella.

----------


## Dundee

Lindsay Barnett how did you and the lads get on? I may have missed your report in another thread?

----------


## Dundee

Few pics from tonight but never saw a bird

----------


## Rushy

There are birds on the pond Dundee or are those decoys of yours fooling me?

----------


## Dundee

Pt, and a mate and myself shot on the green pond tonight


A few visable fresh tracks were spotted across the weed



Dog keen as usual but I wish the history lesson between these two would halt.



They finally shut up and dog got back into position.



1750hrs they were still yakking when two came in between the big gum trees.

I dropped one PT fired a shot other fella never got a shot off.

First drake for the season

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Dundee.  You need to throw some clays up for PPT to practise on

----------


## gsp follower

pardon the quality but the first  quail of the season
id thought the area buggered cos cattle were grazing it but they still thier and yes i missed the next 2 after dropping this one first shot. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
just goes to show you should quit while your ahead :Pissed Off:

----------


## Dundee

Southerly blew in but didn't deliver the rain.

The resident dab chick showed its appearance :Grin: 



Then a cuppla b52's made the mistake of visiting the pond :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Nice work on those swans, be a bit of a load for the retriever.

Went out to the lake late this arvo. Virtually no wind and just the occasional whiff of high cloud. Only shot a wounded Canada we saw on the walk in to end it's misery; there was almost nothing of it. Did get four mallards to commit but due to lack of light couldn't shoot them. Managed to talk a dose of Canada's over as well with the same result, but I was only playing with the caller at that stage.

----------


## kotuku

b52's dundee??the bloody one i shot looked like an antunov heavy lift aircraft coming at me ,and it made a thump like one when it finally hit the deck! mrs didnt think much of me either when sons mate walked it into the lounge only to have a "deadcrap"on the carpet right in front of her!!

----------


## Rushy

"Hey Mrs Kotuku look what we got ..... Oh shit sorry, I'll clean that up but neat bird eh"?

----------


## username

Dundee you're holding this thread up all by yourself, good work mate! i will have a look after milking see what i can get in my sights.

----------


## Dundee

No luck tonight username. Took the mrs the kids and two labs too a pond cold frosty looking night.
Bolt the hunterway lab x took 30 minutes too settle hes worse than the kids. Never saw a bird.

Thats a laugh Kotuku about the deadcrap :Grin:

----------


## K95

142_zps721801c0.mp4 Video by Nosler7mm08 | Photobucket

We did well for opening morning, shooting water I had never seen until we got there. Managed 24 out of there for the morning. Dog went really well.

Far from ideal when we turned up at 5:50am and had 40m to drag the decoys to the creek, finally got there at 6:40am!!!!! Absolute jungle bush. Then the willows hung out over the creek to far to shoot from under so we had to wade out and sit on stumps all morning. Had plenty of birds see us and flare off. The otherside of the creek is nice looking though haha

----------


## R93

> 142_zps721801c0.mp4 Video by Nosler7mm08 | Photobucket
> 
> We did well for opening morning, shooting water I had never seen until we got there. Managed 24 out of there for the morning. Dog went really well.
> 
> Far from ideal when we turned up at 5:50am and had 40m to drag the decoys to the creek, finally got there at 6:40am!!!!! Absolute jungle bush. Then the willows hung out over the creek to far to shoot from under so we had to wade out and sit on stumps all morning. Had plenty of birds see us and flare off. The otherside of the creek is nice looking though haha


My bogan mate you met near my brother in laws place a couple seasons ago shot the sat only and got his limit. So there must have been hundreds come in ha ha. You shoot local to home TB or head south?

----------


## K95

Yeah I saw his headlamp early in the morning when I dropped off a 410 to the boy on the that side of the river. We shot over the other side. The weather turned perfect on the Monday! Lots of wind.
Just buggering about with the dog in the evenings now getting her steadier till I find a decent riverbed camp to hunt... Then I have to go get a chamois and get my 280 onto some tahr and then....and then...

----------


## R93

> Yeah I saw his headlamp early in the morning when I dropped off a 410 to the boy on the that side of the river. We shot over the other side. The weather turned perfect on the Monday! Lots of wind.
> Just buggering about with the dog in the evenings now getting her steadier till I find a decent riverbed camp to hunt... Then I have to go get a chamois and get my 280 onto some tahr and then....and then...


I'm still keen to shoot some river beds when I am back out of our block. I will do a scout round on the drive back to hoki as well.

----------


## 1953 gooseman

Just a quick report from the Manwatu. Opening weekend was fine warm and no wind. The ducks were real suspicious of the loud calling and spooked by shots from several kilometers away. 
however the team worked hard called well and some of them shot well too, as we ended up with a 5 man limit by 11am on the saturday and same conditions on sunday resulted in a 4 man limit by 1130am.
this saturday we ventured out to the pond not knowing how it would go as the treetrimmer has been in cutting down the willows overhanging the fence arround the pond ready for a new  fence to be put up.
Same conditions for most of the morning with shots going off all over the place wind did get up a bit for a while. The ducks decoyed a bit better than last weekend with the young guns running hot i mostly sat and watched as they decked a lot of ducks with clean kills a ranges that I wouldn't have attemped. yep those A400 guns sure can shoot ducks dead.
 By 1030 we ran out of ducks and were stranded at 2 short of a 4 man limit of mallards plus a couple of spoonies as well.
We spent the next couple of hours cleaning up willow branches for the farmer as a thankyou for the acess to a great spot

----------


## K95

> I'm still keen to shoot some river beds when I am back out of our block. I will do a scout round on the drive back to hoki as well.


Yep I'm keen whenever. There was a big camp on the wanganui that I saw from the top of the hill before you head round to lake ianthe. Look back downstream they might still be there. 
When are you guys going in for tahr? Can borrow spotting scope if you need it.

----------


## R93

> Yep I'm keen whenever. There was a big camp on the wanganui that I saw from the top of the hill before you head round to lake ianthe. Look back downstream they might still be there. 
> When are you guys going in for tahr? Can borrow spotting scope if you need it.


That's bloody good of you mate, but when you see how I treat my own gear you wouldn't be so keen....lol. Thanks a lot but I bought Leica 20-60 second hand but mint. It will do the trick but I would like to have a squizz thru your scope one day.
I will have a scout round. I scout a few other spot as well.
We go in on the 25th may. Should be out by the following Thursday.

----------


## Dundee

Good vid TB and thanks for the update Goose

----------


## Happy

Friday night nothing cept a wet arse...
 Sat morning sat on the pond for hours. Four parries landed over the hill so me and Midget put dogs on leads and go walkies..
 Bummed out by the time we walked up the hill they had wolked way over saw us and buggered off while out of range.
 Sat night at pond at home no ducks.

 Sunday, day duck shooters penance cutting huge hunks of barberry out of the boundary hedge with chainsaw then to the dump
 then mowing lawns   Sheeesh when can I go duck shooting please !!! he he .. Haven t been for nearly 22 hours ....

 Sunday night I got these ... Big fat buggers ..



  From a pond that is hideous for the dog he hates it weed and blackberry and shite everywhere
 but still reasonable retrieves and these are going into Phillipino Curry Duck for us at work this week .... Mmmmm

 So a win right at the end ...    :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hendrik470

Here is some footage of the weekend's fun and games.

----------


## Rushy

Bugger that for a joke.  To quick for this old bugger.  I have the reactions of an ocean liner doing a U-turn

----------


## username

Didnt get out like planed, went and got this fella instead.
 Beau. Already looking forward to next season

----------


## Dundee

> Didnt get out like planed, went and got this fella instead.Attachment 9807
>  Beau. Already looking forward to next season


Way to go username :Thumbsup:

----------


## keen fella

Last weekend we had a slaughter so we went to my mates pond on Saturday morning for an easier shoot.  We ended up with 12, the pond is tiny and we worked out that most shots were at about 4mtrs!!
I used Gamebore steel trap loads in 28gr 7.5's.  These worked a treat and I would happily use them more often for decoying birds that are in your face.

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant KF.  Is it you with the knees or is that your mate?

----------


## Dundee

Think you just shot your self in the foot there Rushy :Psmiley:

----------


## keen fella

That's my mate in the shorts.  
I had to laugh after the shoot as we both were using 3.5" chamber shotguns with mag extensions to shoot birds at 4mtrs away.  Over gunned........no such thing!

----------


## Rushy

> Think you just shot your self in the foot there Rushy


How so Dundee?

----------


## Rushy

> That's my mate in the shorts.


Thanks KF.  So you are the giant in trousers.  What is in the water down there?

----------


## kotuku

just as handsome as last time i saw you KF!!mate you can never be overgunned

----------


## Dundee

They both have knees Rushy :Grin: 

Came back from pond tonight with no shots fired but all the calling we did sort of worked. Leaving the pond we came across PTs ducks they must of heard us and walked 800metres from the shed to the pond paddock

----------


## Breda

> Here is some footage of the weekend's fun and games.


You need to work on your positioning  :Grin: 

Nice bit of footage..... You just have to love those flushing pheasants.

----------


## Dundee

Green pond failed last night so myself and possom trapper head to the river.

PT armed with 20 guage

Myself armed with rod and gun.........supporting F&G but never seen a ranger :ORLY: 

Caught this on the spinning rod :Grin: 


Then a few single shots from PT at a missed pair of parriees and swan and plovers :Wtfsmilie: 

3 mallards flew over me high and I let one shot of and dropped one,they looked high and was a 5 sec. pause before the mallard thumped into the river bed below.





Trout and duck happy chappies and the dog was greatful for the retrieve :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

At 30 feet per second per second, 5 seconds is bloody high Dundee.

----------


## Scouser

Nice one Dundee.....got the tom sauce ready?

----------


## gsp follower

g

gonna be a long season one bird at a time boss  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

no 2 of a roast quail dinner

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 9893g
> 
> gonna be a long season one bird at a time boss 
> 
> no 2 of a roast quail dinner


Lucky it wasn't swallowed GSP :Grin:

----------


## username

Keep it up the good work Dundee.

I went out last night and the night before and shot one measly mallard. Plenty in the air but they were on a b line to somewhere else. Then just when its to dark to shoot they all come in off the sea. The buggers were everywhere.

 Heaps of teal on the pond 60ish, why cant we shoot those cheeky little bastards. I had them feeding through my spread.

----------


## Dundee

Been back too the no.1 pond after a 5 day break as the farmer had stock in the paddock.
All acorns were gone,2 parries took off and 2 mallards took off before we approached the wall of the pond.

On arriving at the wall of the pond another two mallards took flight,I let rip 3 barrels..PT one barrel of the 20 guage,noticed a feather or two fluttering on to the pond so we watched the departing birds with keen eyes and one dropped about half a KM away from the pond so PT and dog went for the retrieve.



All good but now the debate was on who shot the bird? When its dressed  or (undressed) for the non bird hunters we will run a magnet over it too see if it was steel or lead. :Grin: 

A couple of spoonies flew in and PT got the one barrel off and yes another bloody hen :Oh Noes: 



One happy pooch and son :Grin: 



Not the prettiest spoony with blood splattered eyes but we all know the drakes are the best looking sex in the bird category :Grin: 

Spoonbill and mallard beak in comparison :Wink:

----------


## goatcommander

very impressive! reminds me of when my mother would put a fantastic duck stew in my school lunch! 
ahh those were the days!. goo on ya boys!

----------


## Rushy

> Been back too the no.1 pond after a 5 day break as the farmer had stock in the paddock.
> All acorns were gone,2 parries took off and 2 mallards took off before we approached the wall of the pond.
> 
> On arriving at the wall of the pond another two mallards took flight,I let rip 3 barrels..PT one barrel of the 20 guage,noticed a feather or two fluttering on to the pond so we watched the departing birds with keen eyes and one dropped about half a KM away from the pond so PT and dog went for the retrieve.
> 
> Attachment 9895
> 
> All good but now the debate was on who shot the bird? When its dressed  or (undressed) for the non bird hunters we will run a magnet over it too see if it was steel or lead.
> 
> ...


Forget the magnet Dundee.  Let the boy have the kudos.

----------


## Pointer

Upnorth Uplander extended an invite to both Petros_MK and myself for opening weekend, who could refuse?

I noticed no one else has done a trip report as such, so I think I will just throw a few pics in here and let them speak:











Smile!


First bird Taken over Aki the Setter. Was great seeing this dog go from strength to strength by the end of the week




Before:


After: half a quail missing!





Patch produces a Hen:
http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?...rameborder="0"

The double-up cock - fierce debate raged as to who shot it, especially after my shooting partner missed one earlier - Autopsy revealed both #5 shot and #7 shot present


Found the last remaining moa outside Te kao:

----------


## Snuffit

Excellent shots - great trip!

----------


## Pointer

Thanks snuffit - It certainly is a slice of paradise up there. Thanks must go to both UU and Petros_Mk, who really made the trip. I haven't laughed so hard in ages

----------


## upnorth uplander

Weas the pic of me holding my rooster that u tried to claim

----------


## Pointer

It had #5 shot in it too! 

I dont have a pic of it, send one over

----------


## Pointer

Here it is, the cock with a single #7 pellet in it so UU can claim it!  :Psmiley: 

Pics courtesy of UU and those bloody smartphone things that him and Pete lives on

----------


## Dundee

Well done fellas

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic lot of photos and it looks as though everyone involved is as happy as a pig with its face in the trough.

----------


## mikee

> Here it is, the cock with a single #7 pellet in it so UU can claim it! 
> 
> Pics courtesy of UU and those bloody smartphone things that him and Pete lives on


And the best bit is there is a "real, proper" pointer in both these pic's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day: 
Seriously, well done guys

----------


## Dundee

Only one bird came in,and its still out there :Wtfsmilie:  Missed the bugger,bit of light rain falling tonight, big pond tomorrow if its pissing down as we have a roof over there.

----------


## Duxbac

Opening morning with Sammie, in a crop of Kale. Canada's, Parrie's and 2 Mallards.

----------


## Rushy

Plenty of potential poultry pie there Duxbac

----------


## Duxbac

There sure is Rushy,the older birds are breasted and the younger Geese are plucked and roasted in a oven bag with stuffing or put into a steam hangi where the meat just falls off the bone.

----------


## Rushy

> There sure is Rushy,the older birds are breasted and the younger Geese are plucked and roasted in a oven bag with stuffing or put into a steam hangi where the meat just falls off the bone.


Mate that sounds like the bees knees and bugger me you live fairly close to where I will be when the sika show is on.  You might have to thaw some out.  Quite OK for you to say fuck off you old bugger

----------


## Duxbac

Fuck off u old Coot!, Nah all good mate, I could be older than u.? I was born in '53

----------


## Dundee

Nice dog Duxbac and good result,Rushy was born in the 1900's

----------


## Rushy

> I was born in '53


Snap.  It was a good year for producing good looking buggers wasn't it?  My birthday this Sunday.

----------


## Duxbac

"Good on ya mate", mine was in Jan. this year.

----------


## Dundee

Happy B day too both of you. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

> Snap.  It was a good year for producing good looking buggers wasn't it?  My birthday this Sunday.


Well it must be your shout Rushy ? Wheres the party at ya old hua ? 

Congratulations  another year under ya belt n still sucking in air .

----------


## Rushy

> another year under ya belt n still sucking in air .


Thanks chris and long may it continue

----------


## gsp follower

that duck pond looks a cracker
oh for some of that cutover forestry down here mines all blackberry broom and other noxious crap :XD: 

great pheasant to up there 
you lucky sods

----------


## Dundee

jst got back from river PT bagged a swan,i bagged a trout

Roll on 1700 then back too big pond :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Well done to both of you.

----------


## kotuku

happy birthday to you .......morning all.great to see the dundees hooking into it (then again it'd be rude not to)and Rushy being his always pleasent host with the most!
  as im buggered for shooting with a drowned truck awaiting a new ECU,Im a little mallard crazy,but good old massive attack has some parries an pigeons for me.
 given some loverly venison saussies yesterday so really cant complain. yes-wildfowl in the hangi-100%right I did it with canada ,parrie ,&pigeon breasts+a whole mallard  as well.
 the assorted mouths sooled into it and bloody loved it.

----------


## Duxbac

Nice looking little Brownee there Dundee, Did u smoke it.?

----------


## Duxbac

Hey Happy Birthday Rushy, Hope you are still going, "one  leg in front of the other" and still sucking in air just like me.? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Nice looking little Brownee there Dundee, Did u smoke it.?



Nahh its still in the fridge :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

No dux tonighyt but the mai mai held up first time we saw rain!

----------


## gadgetman

> Snap.  It was a good year for producing good looking buggers wasn't it?  My birthday this Sunday.


Happy birthday Rushy, and may you have many more.

----------


## Dundee

pts  bday 2 morrow

----------


## Rushy

> Happy birthday Rushy, and may you have many more.


I appreciate that GM.  Thanks to you other fellah's as well.

----------


## Pointer

13/05 on the way home from Northland in the BOP:



15/05 First hunt back home in Gizzy, first for Enzo the setter too:



20/05 Disappointing morning, one little bird out of 7 finds this morning, cunning old roosters left this young 'un behind. Tiny little 6 inch tail

----------


## EeeBees

Cool...go Enzo...

----------


## Pointer

You shouldnt be looking here EBs, this thread would break my heart if I was in your boots  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Lentil

> Snap.  It was a good year for producing good looking buggers wasn't it?  My birthday this Sunday.


They used the ugly stick for stirring up the babies the next year. Damn you good looking bastards!

----------


## Munsey

Cool looking dogs pointer . Looks like the pointer has some sore paws . ?

----------


## Rushy

> Damn you good looking bastards!


It is a cross we have to bear

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Cool looking dogs pointer . Looks like the pointer has some sore paws . ?


What pic are you looking at *munsey* , I cant see anything wrong with his paws

----------


## Dundee

Its just the colour i'm sure its the same as the dogs nose and lips :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

> What pic are you looking at *munsey* , I cant see anything wrong with his paws


Sorry I thought it looked like dog had taken fur of his right paw on top . Mainly 1st photo

----------


## upnorth uplander

Its from being kept in a Kennel, i thort you could see a cut paw or something( the pointer is my dog that iv lent to the bro for the season)

----------


## Pointer

Yeah he has sores on his paw *Munsey*, aggravated by blackberry. Lucky hes a tough old prick

----------


## Munsey

Im just glad my dog is liver/ticking colour  as he gets torn to shreads in the brairs . My mrs thinks it's cruel seeing me picking thorns out of him.I can feel all the cuts and scratches below the fur but they are impossible to see . My girls would make him stay at home if they new . ,

----------


## Dundee

My dog with another blank night,a few teal on the pond on arrival but no ducks came in :Sad:

----------


## Pointer

Maybe they would. But I bet you couldn't hold the dog back for anything  :Cool:

----------


## EeeBees

> You shouldnt be looking here EBs, this thread would break my heart if I was in your boots


I know but I cannot help it!!!

----------


## Munsey

He's one of the hardest dogs I've had , like a bull at a gate . My only fear is he loses an eye ,when he crashes through briars etc .

----------


## Chris

Leaving him home would hurt him more I think. Had my little mate to the vet few weeks ago ,ripped a small hole in his face. 
$70  later dog still wants to go shooting ,can't wrap them in cotton wool .They aren't going to thank you for doing that .

----------


## Pointer

I think we worry about them too much, I'm still pulling gorse out of my arse from Northland over a week ago, while the dog is fine

----------


## Chris

Standing by a Barberry hedge last night waiting for duck ,see the dog pull something out of his paw.Probably a Barberry spike ,pulled it out then spat it & mind back on the job .Some of those Barberry prickles a 50mm ,think our K-9 friends are tougher than we are .

----------


## Pointer

Took the Irish longhaired coonhound out today,

What a day! This was his first full hunt. I took him to the place I found yesterday with high bird numbers. I asked the cocky nearby if I could access the place through his paddocks for a pheasant, his reply was "oh bugger that, not that many down there. Go up into my pine block, much more up there" I was floored! Boy was he right too!

Enzo pointed at least 4 possums in the Toetoe staunchly. This was met with the same response each time. After that he only gave them a passing glace for the rest of the day. As for birds, he bumped, ran, chased his way through the first hour of the hunt, bird after bird. Then, suddenly, he started setting, albeit in a very unsure manner. The rest is history!


Enzos' first solo-set birds

----------


## Gibo

Awesome man! Pleasent surprise from the cocky too!

----------


## Dundee

Brilliant pointer and that dog is a good looking k9

----------


## Pointer

Thanks Fellas, I'm still buzzing!

----------


## JoshC

Fark yeah mate! Awesome! Neat looking "coonhound" too  :Cool:

----------


## Pointer

Thanks JoshC. I love it when it all comes together with a young pup!

----------


## Munsey

> Thanks JoshC. I love it when it all comes together with a young pup!


That photo should go straight to trophy room . You got to be happy with that

----------


## jadeboyd7

I got 13 pari's on fri night and 4 mallard hens . I then went out again on sun evening and got another 15 pari's. It's a bit annoying when you only have three shots when a mob of 10 comes in.

----------


## Pointer

> That photo should go straight to trophy room . You got to be happy with that


Yeah mate. All day trying to keep a lid on him, expecting the wheels to fall off. Perfect control all day. A joy

----------


## gadgetman

> Yeah mate. All day trying to keep a lid on him, expecting the wheels to fall off. Perfect control all day. A joy


Oh, you're just showing off now! Good work though.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Yeah mate. All day trying to keep a lid on him, expecting the wheels to fall off. Perfect control all day. A joy


Can i hav my pointer back now??? :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> I got 13 pari's on fri night and 4 mallard hens . I then went out again on sun evening and got another 15 pari's. It's a bit annoying when you only have three shots when a mob of 10 comes in.Attachment 10053


Wish I had that problem with deer coming at me 10 at a time!!!
Good skills by the way :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

> Oh, you're just showing off now! Good work though.


Not quite, my day will come, trust me!




> Can i hav my pointer back now???


No way, hes my mainstay! hahaha

----------


## hillclima

Got this fulla tonight, was great fun, my dogs were up a hill and working hard with me and a mate waiting below, put out 5 hens at this spot before a rooster escaped out left, bugger we thought and started to walk off, then this one went as well, and fell cleanly to a long high shot, and was then nicely retrieved down the hill, I was rapt

----------


## upnorth uplander

Nice bird

----------


## Rushy

That has to be over 30 bars.  Have you counted?

----------


## hillclima

Yeah, it was 35, massive spurs as well

----------


## Pointer

Now thats a nice tail! Well done hillcimba

----------


## Pointer

Sounds like a nice shot too, a nice high bird

----------


## Munsey

> Got this fulla tonight, was great fun, my dogs were up a hill and working hard with me and a mate waiting below, put out 5 hens at this spot before a rooster escaped out left, bugger we thought and started to walk off, then this one went as well, and fell cleanly to a long high shot, and was then nicely retrieved down the hill, I was rapt


Don't no much about roosters but that bird got my attention ,hes a beauty

----------


## Dundee

Thats a wicked tail on that bird hillclmba, what would a trophy tail be counted at? If that makes sence?

----------


## hillclima

Thanks guys still haven't plucked it as it's such a beauty of a bird seems a shame.  I used to hear 30 bars was good but I think that's a bit small as not that uncommon, I think 35 is a good bird but you do get birds up to 40 bar so that'd be a beauty tail!

----------


## Dundee

Shit I'm looking at a tail bent over the freezer she can't find tommorrows  dinner i must get a pic :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Shit I'm looking at a tail bent over the freezer she can't find tommorrows  dinner i must get a pic


Steady lad!

----------


## Rushy

> Shit I'm looking at a tail bent over the freezer she can't find tommorrows  dinner i must get a pic


I wouldn't Dundee.  Not unless you like eating through a straw.

----------


## Toby

Hospital food isn't great Dundee

----------


## Scouser

> Thanks guys still haven't plucked it as it's such a beauty of a bird seems a shame.  I used to hear 30 bars was good but I think that's a bit small as not that uncommon, I think 35 is a good bird but you do get birds up to 40 bar so that'd be a beauty tail!


Cracker of a bird....well done mate!

----------


## hillclima

Tonights effort, heading away for a week so thought should take the dogs for a quick walk

----------


## Dundee

I managed another duck this morning looking for water but nothing again tonight. Nice bird again hillclima :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Looking like a lot more water there Dundee, must be a relief! 
Duck will be tasty!
I tried it for first time in ages last weekend, just seared it in a pan, had it quite rare was bloody tasty!
Did flip it once of course  I'm not an animal :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Good on ya Gibo,yep haven't carted water since Friday down there. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

Nice one hillclima, dog looks nonplussed!

----------


## Wildman

> Tonights effort, heading away for a week so thought should take the dogs for a quick walk


Loch is already looking for the next one just like a good GSP should :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

nice phezzys mate jesus its gonna drag til ourpheasant weekend :XD: 
nice gsp to[img][/img]

you might find it tastes better gibo if you lay in on the silvery skin side up and fillet that off :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> nice phezzys mate jesus its gonna drag til ourpheasant weekend
> nice gsp to[img][/img]
> 
> you might find it tastes better gibo if you lay in on the silvery skin side up and fillet that off


Yeah i twas wondering that, do it for all my venison. Was sooo good though!!! Just the ducks nuts!?!? Opps i mean breasts!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

its bloody beautiful alright iv,e seen a recipe to do them and or parrie breasts in milk  :O O: 
soon as i shoot enough for a decent feed im tryin it :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

Had the car booked for WOF when a mate turned up so biffed the gun, ammo and dog at his ute.

Car dropped of in town and we off :Grin: 



First pond we saw two mallards depart as we approached down the track,next one had two that sat tight as we drove past.

The dog unleashed and stalk on. On the approach to the wall of the pond no ducks were seen as they had headed for cover against the bank. Dog climbs the wall and two ducks dispatched both drake and hen. :Have A Nice Day: 




Another farm was visited with hundreds of parries on river flats and no shots fired as we couldn't stalk them and weren't in pocession of siloughettes.

Back home to a full moon and frosty night.


Only 4 swans seen at night and one parrie heard,no shots fired.

----------


## Gibo

Two in the hand Dundee!!

----------


## Happy

Day of humour  Me and 30calterry hit the river in the jet boat at 8.30 Plan being drive upstream 20 or so k,s then drift back down All good boat goin awesome bloody cold at 30 to 40 kph down in the water .Heaps more debris and fallen trees since end of summer 
So we prk up to get organized to drift back and I said do you have your pin in your gun ?(we allowed three shots only over water been rabbit shooting so took them out ) He says no worries I'm gonna fit it now. I m havin a pee and he says imagine if when I undo this if my spring goes boing then splash I said that would be hilfuckinlarious and you'd be in the shit big time . Nek minute sproing twang splash followed by oh fuck ! You guessed it we were laughing for 10 mins the dud nows has a gun with no mag spring at all. I was calling him one shotwonder all the way down the river.One mallard three or four puks round 40 Kim's good way to spend a morning . Boat cleaned and in shed by 3ish and beat the rain . The dud needs a mag spring for his Browning . Anyone know where to buy parts for these?

----------


## Dundee

Good skills Tussock she looks like a champion and shes a big bitch compared to my Lab X, hes long and fast like his old man the hunterway was.

----------


## Dundee

I had Jess with me tonight and  yesterday she was asleep on my lap up at the pond tonight. And on the couch when we got home.

Bolt is friggen fast 40km going up the track and 50km on the way down



He is vocal,good on the stock and not bad on retrieving birds for a lab X.
Heres a wee run up the track with Bolt.

----------


## Rushy

Bolt is a smart dog Dundee.  He cuts the corners.  What next from you mate?  You are becoming a bit of a Peter Jackson

----------


## Happy

> Went out with my brother and his mate and Sca the dog. 
> 
> 74 ducks in all. Not a bad morning shoot. 
> 
> Sca with our (her) share before I breasted them. Roll on the Duck and jalapeno and cheese pies. 
> Attachment 10217
> Attachment 10218


Good day out just one problem forum sheriff dude by your own words 
 Originally Posted by Happy  
So after all that you bought a license ?

" Iwould never buy myself a licence. I am boycotting the whole thing. 

I did by the dog one though. She really likes it.  "

Better pic now then. You did say that you hadn't though!
Why would you mislead ? Fun or boredom ? 
I make no apology the laws are clear.
Waikato rangers visited a drain they had not visited for a few years on opening morning. All participants shooting with lead and no licenses the rangers  dealt to them only to find on returning to their car another person in the process of stealing their outboard off their boat. Whilst sometimes we wonder why we support them we have no choice when there's guys doing the wrong thing

----------


## Happy

> Dogs can't buy licenses. There are forms to fill out. Dogs can't fill out forms. They also struggle to hold a shotgun because they don't have hands.
> 
> Happy, it's militants like you who remind me I paid $90 to be policed by people who are to lazy to do any policing let alone any local improvements. 
> 
> Also correct, I wouldn't shoot 
> 
> And don't panic. 74 ducks is well inside out limit of 150. Seems ducks thrive in the absence of fish and game.
> 
> Itching to give me a serve and jumping to conclusions big time. Do you really think my dog has her own licence?


No not at all You said you had no license My bad assumed you meant you regoed your dog . Not itching to give you a serve I d take anyone to task on this same as breaking other laws

----------


## Happy

> Self appointed forum sherif. We really don't need one Happy.
> 
> How did you know I was not shooting on my own place Happy? Which I can do legally without a licence.
> 
> This is not the Waikato. No one is in a huge panic around here. I probably saw 1000+ ducks in the air yesterday. The total neglect of the area by Fish and Game seems to really help.


Nah don't want yer job 
You are lucky to have such populations .I did apologise OK?

----------


## kawhia

if we were to be fussy bro, read your regs over pinning shotguns, ie unable to be removed in the field goes both ways, had you been checked or stopped prior to starting the drift ya mate would have lost his gun and the boat would have also been fair game.
it could also have been argued the lack of spring means the gun was tampered with in the field as well :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Happy

> if we were to be fussy bro, read your regs over pinning shotguns, ie unable to be removed in the field goes both ways, had you been checked or stopped prior to starting the drift ya mate would have lost his gun and the boat would have also been fair game.
> it could also have been argued the lack of spring means the gun was tampered with in the field as well


Correct thanks for the input However it was not my error I was the one who asked before any hunting commenced you are right should have been done earlier My gear was fully legal before leaving home. Ever forget something yourself then fixed it before it became a problem.?
It's a funny rule as I can field strip my gun in two minutes with only a pocket knife They did actually say permanent pin not required which sorry means easy to play with no matter what. The numbers they catch will maybe mean that definition becomes a roll pin.It would so easy for us to break any of those rules we choose not too  We have private way off road 4wd only ramps and it's kinda hard to stop something doing 50 km per hours in a river with 30 foot shear banks. We choose not to play those games

----------


## Happy

> Also Happy, the licence I out up was a 2013 Fishing licence
> 
> Although have a green one round here somewhere to. Did not buy it for me, bought it for the dog as it did not seem fair she missed out. Its in my name though! I shot about 6 out of 74 and just watch her retrieve the rest of the time. 
> 
> A forum is like a glass house.


Back when selling yr Shottie I commented it was sad to see another duck shooter leaving. Ok I bit Yeah I saw your fishing license and got the point you were playing. I m so sorry for giving you a serve up. Please forgive me you are not an unlicensed illegal shooter Now I realize you're statements may mean something totally different to what they say

Moving right along . Next comments gonna be like two chicks trying to get the last word. :Pacman:

----------


## Chris

Went for a stroll after lunch ,to burn off some of the Sunday roast. Had a pair of Parries turn up & got a bit too close.Bit high but took a shot any way.The recipient headed down & out of sight round the corner.Waited for the other bird to come back but no show.Followed up & found them both in the paddock.The white head tried coming back past me into the wind & I took it out cleanly.Dog sent to retrieve ,having that secured sent him after the woundie.He got 20m from it before he spotted it...game on . Funniest thing ,dog chasing a wounded Parrie ,couple of sliding tackles later dog coming back with retrieve #2 


Couple on the belt off to see what else is around & look what we found 

Not a bad couple of hours ,think #1 dog pretty happy . 
This from last week ,what I think is a Blue phase Mallard drake .No white ring around the neck ,no ruffus chest ,pretty much 
Blue/grey over the whole bird with the belly being a bit lighter in color & about 2-3 time bigger than a normal mallard drake.
Have shot 4 cream phase but this is the 1st Blue Phase I've ever seen.Was told they are a result of in-breeding ,just 1 of the useless bit of info you learn doing a rangers course.

----------


## Dundee

Good result Chris,I've just got back from the river its blowing so bloody hard the river is blowing backwards and only saw 7 parries they were high and struggling with the wind.Stock back n pond paddock so night shoot on the green pond.


Way too go Shadow you big sod!  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Chris

----------


## Chris

Shadow saying duck gravy on Mr D ... :Thumbsup:

----------


## upnorth uplander

> if we were to be fussy bro, read your regs over pinning shotguns, ie unable to be removed in the field goes both ways, had you been checked or stopped prior to starting the drift ya mate would have lost his gun and the boat would have also been fair game.
> it could also have been argued the lack of spring means the gun was tampered with in the field as well


I had a look at the regs but cant find the bit about not being able to alter your gun in the field, all i saw was not altering it without dismantling your gun

----------


## kawhia

common sence will play a huge part, you have no argument with an unplugged gun this time of the year in A/W.
The fact i can pop my mag plug out in a min is also a no brainer, but still i'd rather play by the rules and be thankful a perminate pin wasn't required.

----------


## gadgetman

Spent the late arvo at the big pond again. One more swan for the pot. Managed to call a mallard in to land among the decoys which is a first. My mate bagged that and a swan.

----------


## Chris

> Spent the late arvo at the big pond again. One more swan for the pot. Managed to call a mallard in to land among the decoys which is a first. My mate bagged that and a swan.


What sort of call you using ? Sounds like you need an up-grade .

----------


## gadgetman

> What sort of call you using ? Sounds like you need an up-grade .


Call seems to work fine, just that everyone I shoot with tends to bag everything while I'm still busy playing a tune on the caller.

Cutt Down Game Calls - Manufacture of Quality Duck, Goose and Turkey Calls.

Also got one of their goose callers which seems to do the basics. Loudmouth Canada.

Cutt Down Game Calls &ndash; Goose Call Calls Custom Short Reed Goose Calls

----------


## Chris

I've gone to RNT calls after just about trying every thing else.Run 3 of them + a DJ22 for Parries 

Duck Calls Products - RNT Calls

----------


## Scouser

Spent w'end on the Waikato, 4 of us, final count 8 swans (limit) and 3 pooks, ducks very skittish, they were never in range, even the pooks were very wary......great weather, back to hut before saturday rain came......

----------


## EeeBees

> Spent w'end on the Waikato, 4 of us, final count 8 swans (limit) and 3 pooks, ducks very skittish, they were never in range, even the pooks were very wary......great weather, back to hut before saturday rain came......


Scouser, do you use the breast meat only?

----------


## Scouser

> Scouser, do you use the breast meat only?


No EeeBees, we take the legs too....nice in the 'slow cooker', meat falls off.......

----------


## Dundee

Me and the dog braved the cold tonight,took rod and gun but river was high and dirty. Biffed the rod in the scrub and sat in a sheltered spot with nothing landed or fallen.


Can't get em if ya not out there,can't get em if i'm out there either :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

A high achiever like you has to expect the odd lack of success Dundee

----------


## username

Since opening week i havent shot one mallard. I have seen heaps but they are flyn straight over not even having a look. BASTARDS!!!!! Cows got to grazing today so im gunna start some recon to see where they all are.

----------


## Chris

Try looking in the neighbors place ,probably the paddock the cows have just come out of be a good place to start.

----------


## Dundee

I haven't missed a night yet but 4 days away from the big pond still no results tonight


Moved a few decoys and so has the wind since our absence



Gona try this bit tomorrow,its been stirred up and looks like birds were there last night :Wtfsmilie: 

Yep they may be looking for small ponds

----------


## Happy

Stalked a pond we have in Te Aroha on a mates farm last night. About 20 ducks on it. Shot these two as they all took off then realised there were only hens couldn't see a drake so laid off the rest.
Ones of the boys got one as well also a hen. One of these leg banded be interesting to see where she,s been. Good eating a little down on condition these two but the other hen
was massive. A few came back but all hens and it got dark pretty quick under the hill. Good quick little stalk worked out OK.

----------


## Rushy

Excellent Happy.  Thats a decent dinner anyway.

----------


## Snuffit

Good on ya for Going for Green Happy. Was the (predominantly) grey duck a boy or girl? Will be really interested in seeing the banding return stats this year, Dave Klee (F&G Game bird Manager) told me that trying to resolve the issue around juvenile hen mortality requires a reasoned approach from hunters regarding harvesting (mallard/grellard) hen birds.

----------


## Happy

QUOTE=Snuffit;124070]Good on ya for Going for Green Happy. Was the (predominantly) grey duck a boy or girl? Will be really interested in seeing the banding return stats this year, Dave Klee (F&G Game bird Manager) told me that trying to resolve the issue around juvenile hen mortality requires a reasoned approach from hunters regarding harvesting (mallard/grellard) hen birds.[/QUOTE


Ummm shot its head off and the dog didn't bring that bit back so unknown. Bro in law said Drake I was unsure .. Tryin so hard for Drakes only see what happens tomorrow morn early start..
David told  this am its was not one of theirs it belonged to Eastern I think. They ll let me know. Gotta love bein in Mighty  Wakatoo shootin Eastern Duckies he he   :15 4 128:   :36 1 8:

----------


## Dundee

Good skills on the bird with jewellary Happy.

Took my dogs up to the top pond and managed two from two

Bolt retrieves the drake



Jess retrieves the hen



And Bolt watches his mum bring the hen home

----------


## Gibo

Nice there Mr D!! Didnt see any of them thingee's you PM'd me down by the lake??? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

No such luck Gibo :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> No such luck Gibo


Keep looking mate, you never know whats about until you get there!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## JoshC

Ducks are fighting back...one smashed a driving light on my Cruiser last night  :Zomg:

----------


## Happy

> Iv been trying to shoot just hens this season. Keep the balance and help with a bit of population control. I would have seen 500-800 ducks just driving to town this morning.


 Funny they tell us that the boys well outnumber the girls here and its kinda what I ve seen this season ..

----------


## Dundee

Set up at the run off puddle tonight :Wtfsmilie: 



Chucked another two decoys in there and got dog sitting a bit lower :Zomg: 



And yep there goes Jess after the BANG :Grin: 



One big fat ass drake :Wink: 



Carries back to quad :Yuush: 



Another two came in but she "jumped the gun"  yes she went to retrieve before I took a shot,that's how keen she is. :36 1 5: 

Didn't fire a shot at the last pair but one happy dog tonight.  She was home and dryed with a towel off the line........Shhhhssssssssss!

----------


## Rushy

Excellent Dundee.  The dog looks happy

----------


## Happy

5am start couple of pests but otherwise nothing to report  Out again in one hour !

----------


## Munsey

Shot a pond this morning , we got 16 mallards and 2 parries. Was real happy with the dog , he had a solid morning 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Rushy

Well done Munsey.  Happy you need to lift your game

----------


## Happy

SamE tonighte not a bird in the sky Swan shoot tomorrow may be ok

----------


## Rushy

> SamE tonighte not a bird in the sky Swan shoot tomorrow may be ok


Where have they all gone Happy

----------


## Chris

Whats the Gamebore worth now Tussock ,I picked up a few packets for $15.50 last week off TM. 

I ain't doing much better than Happy, 1 drake out of a pair tonight . 
Put up 3 pheasants today ,never got a shot.They scarey as the ducks

----------


## Happy

Swan hunt Tauranga harbor today. Apparently us murderers (60 + people) will be on the news TV3 next day or so. Very vocal reporter she shouted we were all murderers someone yelled you re welcome to stay but shut the fuck up or fuck off and neck minute police arrive
She didn't have a boat so bad luck  Necessary hunt for welfare of pop and harbour. We got 5 or 6 each and brought home kgs of meat.
Shooting was hard but good downed some high up birds no wounded on our part. Hundreds and hundreds of birds. 100 or so taken wouldn't scratch the numbers at all. TV3 were parked up in their boat filming all the action. The angry reporter on shore had animal skin boots on and was a chain smoking tree hugger . They really needed to shoot 500 as some I breasted were starving to death . Anyhow politics of it all aside a good learning experience and I d do it again .

----------


## Chris

Canada geese numbers a building too I'm told Happy ,won't be long will be some better shooting to be had in this area .
They do need culling ,did you see what they doing to the mud flats?I wouldn't eat any shell fish from the harbor now.
Cockies aren't going to be pleased I expect .

----------


## Dundee

Good on you Happy,hunters have to harvest the birds to make the the game bird population sustainable if only those tree hugging f##kers new where food came from.

----------


## Happy

Yep if some of those birds were your stock you d be getting done for their condition skinny and scrawny but still big birds Like a plane smash when they come down We were standing in the water not boat shooting at all.

----------


## Shootm

Took the dog for a walk yesterday. Got 3 Mallards and a Grey.

----------


## Chris

Be interesting to hear what the result of the crony is .The guy I got these off had some 32g think they where going out at 1425 fps.
Doesn't say on the box's what these 36g #2 are doing but would think be around the 1500 fps as well ,seems to be what most of the 36g  stuff I've used is doing .Eley are a bit quicker at 1550 fps .

----------


## gsp follower

[QUOTE]The guy I got these off had some 32g think they where going out at 1425 fps.
Doesn't say on the box's what these 36g #2 are doing but would think be around the 1500 fps as well ,seems to be what most of the 36g stuff I've used is doing .Eley are a bit quicker at 1550 fps . [/QUOTE]

 i buy a lot of the gamebore 12 gauge steel for mates and still have some here for one,your right the velocity isnt on them anymore ??
the 3 inch super magnum 32 gram load was ,from last years box,doing 1550fps while  the 2 3/4 inch 30 gram loads supposed to be around 1450 fps.
they all seem to like it and its cleaner than eley which some have said this season seems excessively dirty.

----------


## Happy

> Good on you Happy,hunters have to harvest the birds to make the the game bird population sustainable if only those tree hugging f##kers new where food came from.


Campbell live TV3 tonight take a look Media in action !!

----------


## Chris

Think I'd rather go fishing than watch a bunch of limp dicks bleat about their moral high ground .Just trying to be little dictators & tell us what we're allowed to do in their ideal little worlds .We have rights too don't we ?

----------


## Dundee

Yep I'm home in time to see it :Grin:    We all know that Happy will be the smiley one :Thumbsup:  And those fricken media an ass licken greenys will be the ones in tears :36 1 5:

----------


## Dundee

That was some good video footage Happy. :Wink:  
Just what was expected from the greenies and twisted fukn media tho :Sick: 

Myself and possom trapper followed a creek earlier this arvo and never harmed a bird :Grin:  But you can see by the number of birds here also they will cause a shit load of pastural damage,not just grazing but faecal.

----------


## Happy

> That was some good video footage Happy. 
> Just what was expected from the greenies and twisted fukn media tho
> 
> Myself and possom trapper followed a creek earlier this arvo and never harmed a bird But you can see by the number of birds here also they will cause a shit load of pastural damage,not just grazing but faecal.
> 
> Attachment 10555


When does yr season end ? We re all over now  Will have to spend nights at home for a change he he.

----------


## Dundee

> When does yr season end ? We re all over now  Will have to spend nights at home for a change he he.


30th June can't guarantee a duck but if we not out there can guarantee we won't get any. Bowl on down if you want

----------


## Munsey

> That was some good video footage Happy. Just what was expected from the greenies and twisted fukn media thoMyself and possom trapper followed a creek earlier this arvo and never harmed a bird But you can see by the number of birds here also they will cause a shit load of pastural damage,not just grazing but faecal.Attachment 10555


There would be enough birds there fo a wee shoot  dundee . Have you any parrie deaks to set up ?

----------


## Dundee

> There would be enough birds there fo a wee shoot  dundee . Have you any parrie deaks to set up ?


Got siloughettes at the main pond Munsey,I must bring some home for when we do come across paddocks full.

This paddock was just a chance stalk but we weren't set up with silos.

----------


## jadeboyd7

My five year old daughter retrieving on sunday arvo she's better than my dog 
great way to get the kids out of mums hair. another 15 paries eliminated from the Kaipara population

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant that you involve the young girl.  She will remember that

----------


## username

Awesome stuff your girl looks super stoked.

----------


## Pointer

Nothing better than seeing the young ones involved. Good on you for taking her out

----------


## Scouser

> Awesome stuff your girl looks super stoked.


+1....HUGE smile says it all....well done JB7

----------


## Dundee

Managed another hen on this little puddle


The drake got away as the shell jammed when I went to pump the second shot.


Also carted another tank of water to pond before the rain started.

----------


## Rushy

> Also carted another tank of water to pond before the rain started.


But the rain was coming Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Thats why I took a tank full up there Rushy,I would never get a 2wd tractor up there now. Just had 3hrs steady rain all good I'm not complaining. :Wink: 

Going to take a hell of a lot of water to fill that puddle and it looks like I will have to restart the bloody syphon from the pond tomorrow as the troughs were low pressure again.

Tonight I was out again 3 birds on the big pond,shovellers let them fly away and sat in the hide with the rain pelting on the roof :Have A Nice Day: 
Nothing came in and dark by 1800hrs so I read my dog her rights and we left :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Dog is paying attention to the story as well.

----------


## gsp follower

> Nothing came in and dark by 1800hrs so I read my dog her rights and we left


man she looks hacked off dundee :Cool: 



> My five year old daughter retrieving on sunday arvo she's better than my dog


great pics even tho i need a trip to the chiropractor from lookin at them :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

she' llbe up for a 20g for the eighth birthday ,then all hell breaks loose when dad gets out shot.great pics and bloody great to see kids enjoy themselves.

dundee -my lab x gives me the same look too when it comes to reading the riot act.something like " Ah f..khere he goes again throwin his toys outta the cot."
gave the big bastard a rark up the other night -all i got was a loud grunt then a fetid fart to follow. no ride in the truck to get the beer hurts though. :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

Bloody good rain last night the water supply is creeping up to the rim slowly. :Wink: 

Two flew off this morning and I didn't get close enough to get a shot off.

Got one (DRAKE) yes a drake on the approach to the puddle. :Psmiley: 



Brought a cuppla parrie silos from the big pond to this puddle as they were singin out last night :ORLY: 




Night fell and another pair of mallards circled the pond or puddle :Thumbsup: 

Dogs tail was whipping a storm,till it was pulled to a stop :Grin: 



The same pair came back a little later with the dog scanning the sky and tail still bagging a punch :Have A Nice Day: 



Got 100 percent on the puddle tonight :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Good skills Dundee ! Yum yum

----------


## Rushy

> Bloody good rain last night the water supply is creeping up to the rim slowly.
> 
> Two flew off this morning and I didn't get close enough to get a shot off.
> 
> Got one (DRAKE) yes a drake on the approach to the puddle.
> 
> Attachment 10651
> 
> Brought a cuppla parrie silos from the big pond to this puddle as they were singin out last night
> ...


Brilliant Dundee.  Good on ya.  Where were the boys?

----------


## Toby

I got a letter fromfish amd game about a grey I got with a band. Was banded in gissy.

----------


## Gibo

Just around the corner then  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Happy

The gray I got 2ks Nth of Te Aroha was banded near Maketu 72+ks away ..Other side of the Kaimais

----------


## Gibo

> The gray I got 2ks Nth of Te Aroha was banded near Maketu 72+ks away ..Other side of the Kaimais


You should be handing that one over to me Happy! I am part Maketuian!!

----------


## Happy

> You should be handing that one over to me Happy! I am part Maketuian!!


Which part No  don't answer that ?? Feels good poaching your ducks though bro   :15 4 128:

----------


## Gibo

> Which part? Feels good poaching your ducks though bro


Maketu is quite small so the part thats called Maketu!!! :Psmiley: 

Did it taste funny to you??? They eat all the sewage that leaks into the estuary.....well the ones that leave the area for the Waikato do i'm told!! :ORLY:

----------


## Happy

> Maketu is quite small so the part thats called Maketu!!!
> 
> Did it taste funny to you??? They eat all the sewage that leaks into the estuary.....well the ones that leave the area for the Waikato do i'm told!!


Nah was perfect.. My worker makes into a Phillipino curryish type dish.. You could be eating road kill its would still taste good.... Come to think of it AAaaahhhhh ...................

----------


## Lentil

> The gray I got 2ks Nth of Te Aroha was banded near Maketu 72+ks away ..Other side of the Kaimais


That would be the bstd I scared on opening morning just down the coast a bit. It was probably a mallard before it swam in the Maketu estuary - then lost all it's colour. Those shits you had was not just the curry!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pointer

Been a bit slack on the pics lately, I promised myself I would record my season with photos this year, better get back onto it

This was the result of one mad day, out for a few hours, not a single find then come across them all having a korero on the river edge. We both missed all bar one!



Put this one up myself but couldn't get to him, went and got Patch and he pulled off a nice blind retrieve on the pricked bird, holed up in scrub on the other side of a flooded creek. Delivered to hand very much alive. My biggest rooster this season 



Le piglet gets his first bird. 
Took him out for a training run, he took scent and he went up onto a scrubby bank and locked up. Walked him in, bird lifts, good boy good boy. 5 seconds later, locks up again, road him in again, another bird lifts, nice big cock, bugger this - back to the truck for the gun. this was the third bird he found that day, and pigs first:

----------


## Gibo

> Been a bit slack on the pics lately, I promised myself I would record my season with photos this year, better get back onto it
> 
> This was the result of one mad day, out for a few hours, not a single find then come across them all having a korero on the river edge. Missed all bar one!
> 
> 
> 
> Put this one up myself but couldn't get to him, went and got Patch and he pulled off a nice blind retrieve on the pricked bird, holed up in scrub on the other side of a flooded creek. Delivered to hand very much alive. My biggest rooster this season 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## upnorth uplander

Nice pointer bro, retrieves and all

----------


## EeeBees

WICKED!!!

----------


## Scouser

Brilliant mate, looks like you've got yourself a great pooch!!!!!!!

----------


## Pointer

Funny thing is, none of them are mine!

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Funny thing is, none of them are mine!


Had a laugh when I read *scousers* post, knowing that none of them belong to you.

----------


## Dundee

Still got to the end of the month here :Grin: 



Only missed two nights duckshooting and thats when we were in the bush :ORLY: 



A few on the river again





Ooops I'm bad smacked another hen over this morning :Psmiley:

----------


## Pointer

A couple of grainy phone pics, taken in low light sorry



Won't be much to eat on this one, I'm sure there's a wad stuck in him he was that close. Again excuse the low quality pic, this photo was taken on dusk tonight and my phone doesn't have a flash

----------


## Dundee

don't be sorry pointer any photos of dogs and game work for me :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

What are you using to take your pics Dundee?

----------


## el borracho

just a note if you have alot of light in front of you you will need to open the shutter up more as the images will go dark if you dont .Low light increase your ISO number up 800-1000 maybe but this will introduce a certain amount of digital noise depending on your cameras quality .

----------


## Dundee

I'm using a compact sony digital 12.1 megapixels,I make no adjustments for low lighting.This camera fits well into any pocket on my stoney creek sweatshirt Pointer.

Heres a few from last night,the springs are flowing now and water is flowing out of the mai mai.

----------


## Pointer

I think I need to carry my camera too Dundee, my phone camera just isn't cutting it

----------


## Pointer

Took the Irish longhaired Coonhound out again today, his first outing since the one last documented on here. 

Shooting over dogs really floats my boat. It's one thing shooting over an experienced old veteran like Patch, always a buzz, but it's extra special when it's a young dog, never a dull moment!

Went to a new spot, thought I'd give it a try after driving past it for years. Half an hour north, up a drainage creek and _voilà_ phezzy country. We went about an hour in, bumped a hen, and that was it for the trip. It was a loop back to the car so on the way home, the wind favoured us and we had a nice find on a young cock I saw running up the fenceline, upwind and blind to Enzo. Stopping him, I sent him up the opposite fence with the wind in his face, took the bird at full speed, bang, locked up. On the way to him I assumed the bird had stopped as he wasn't moving, but when the bird got up it was maybe 2-3 down from him? Chalk that one up to experience young fella! Bird flushed towards me, flaring when it saw me giving me a really nice side on shot from below. Another one on the board for Enzo!

----------


## Toby

Whats your gun, what chokes what size shot and whats the usual range on birds with them being flushed by  dog?

----------


## Pointer

Toby I used to be a 'dyed in the wool' 12g guy, until a certain wise old Phezzy shooter from the Hawkes Bay talked me into a 20g. ( I know Mr. King reads this too, so thank you) So this year all my birds are with a 20, using 1/4 and 1/2 chokes. Pet load is an 1oz of #5 shot, although I am tempted to try #6 shot when this slab runs out.

I try and take my birds close, but not as close as Upnorth Uplander  :Psmiley:  Hes like the quick-draw McGraw of the north. I would say all are shot within 40 yards? I often turn down quartering away shots if they are getting out there as they can be hard to put down with that angle

----------


## Toby

Oh yeah. The u/o I have is 3/4 and full and 12gauge of course. I want to get a new u/o. A yildz.

----------


## Pointer

Have a play with the one pictured above if your around on the weekend, see what you think

----------


## Toby

I will be around now. The guy has a soccer game so its next weekend on sunday now.

----------


## Pointer

You might catch the 20g bug!

----------


## Toby

I might but hope not unless you can get a slab of ammo for $120?

----------


## Pointer

My last one was 130 from reloaders? I still think its pretty hard to beat the 12g for versatility, its just the 20 is so nice to carry while upland hunting

----------


## Toby

Oh yeah. Not too bad but I dont see me really needing a light gun although it'll probably be nice for pigeons

----------


## mikee

> I might but hope not unless you can get a slab of ammo for $120?


Trap ammo from NSI (MAI MAI Supplies) $99 a slab and good ammo though 8's, I buy a lot of trap ammo 10 slabs at a time,this is a good deal. The local store near me orders it down and sells it to me at the same cost as their website.  Cost of hunting ammo matters not a jot cause I am lucky if I use a slab a year for hunting. Last box of super pheasant cost me 40 bucks 2 years ago, still has 20 left in it (we don't have many here, can you tell!!)

----------


## Pointer

> Oh yeah. Not too bad but I dont see me really needing a light gun although it'll probably be nice for pigeons


I think it's pretty hard to beat the 12 for versatility. If you had to have one gun, it'd be a 12 I reckon. Be careful of a yildiz in 12 though, they are light as hell, would loosen any fillings you have

----------


## Toby

So it'd be a good idea to put a limb saver on it?

----------


## upnorth uplander

NSI Nobel Speed 28g Shotgun Ammo

----------


## Pointer

Had to head over to the BOP today, what better excuse for a hunt?

I had a place in mind, that I had previously only been to hunt deer. The inland river flats of the Motu area make for great deer hunting, but also hold reasonable bird numbers. I had promised myself one day I would run a dog up there, today I got my chance...

After a ball-deep river crossing, and upstream another hour so I could hunt back into the wind, I popped up onto the terraces. These river terraces are upwards of a kilometer long each, and up to 300m wide, perfect country for a young dog to stretch his legs. And stretch he did - plenty of open country to run, but just enough cover to slow him:



First off the bat two hens got up away from the dog and myself, maybe 200m out. Flushed no doubt by my battles with the weeds. Always encouraging, where there's hens there's cocks... Next bird I saw was a cock bird, gliding from a tree back into the native. I find it fascinating to see a bird that often ground roosts adapted to its environment like this. Even more so to see them in native! The next bird I saw was Enzos' - he found this one right out in the open, miles from any tall cover, tucked up in long grass. Certainly uneducated birds up here - in fact I would say they had never been hunted. Here is Enzos' find of the day:



After this find, our mate Enzo had a full head of steam, at full speed, ears turned off, the works. So I sat him down for bit while I had a drink, gave him 10 minutes to bring him back into the quiet. When he had settled, I cast him off again, and we had a find on a covey of 4 brownies, again out in the open. Well that was enough for Enzo, he was off! Chased them to oblivion. Time to call it a day it seems, so on the leash, walked out. On the way out, saw another hen and a cock gliding amongst the rewarewa. Always a sight to see!

----------


## Toby

Thats a nice bird

----------


## Dundee

Awsome pointer :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

How many bars on that rooster tail Pointer?

----------


## Pointer

Didn't count Rushy, I'd imagine it would be mid 20s? Was a young bird going by his spurs

----------


## Rushy

You are probably correct as I can see 22 in the picture.

----------


## upnorth uplander

Enzo is starting to restore my faith in the reds again, good to see the young fulla finding and holding birds for you. I have 1 question, when are you going to let Elena shoot a rooster over her dog??

----------


## Toby

> Enzo is starting to restore my faith in the reds again, good to see the young fulla finding and holding birds for you. I have 1 question, when are you going to let Elena shoot a rooster over her dog??


When he finds a rooster  :Grin:

----------


## upnorth uplander

Plenty of roosters from what I can see

----------


## Pointer

> You are probably correct as I can see 22 in the picture.


Not a bad guesstimate Rushy, went and had a look in the tail jar for you, he was 25 




> Enzo is starting to restore my faith in the reds again, good to see the young fulla finding and holding birds for you. I have 1 question, when are you going to let Elena shoot a rooster over her dog??


Don't let him restore your faith just yet - early days. 4 birds does not make a bird dog - Still the waiting for the wheels to fall off... Elena can shoot over her dog when she gets a gun that she doesn't moan about!

Went out this morning with *Toby* for a run down his neck of the woods and came up empty handed, saw a couple and missed a gift shot, lucky Toby didn't see it as I never would hear the end of it it, a shot I shouldn't miss  :Zomg:  A great morning with great company, will have to do it again Toby in my neck of the woods

----------


## Toby

Yeah of course. I'll try get up there.

----------


## Dundee

Skills Pointer and Toby :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

I'll bring my rabbit pointer  :Oh Noes:

----------


## upnorth uplander

Patch luvs rabbits

----------


## Pointer

Last time I took him out this week he chased one. The next one he chased on that trip I ran him down, and we had a quick discussion - dragged him back to where I blew the stop whistle. Now, he points rabbits staunchly as he points a pheasant! Steady to them flushing too. It's not a bad thing, it's just something I've never seen him do. Had two staunch points on rabbits today lol

----------


## upnorth uplander

Hes always pointed them

----------


## Pointer

Not for me! I swear he thinks hes german

----------


## Toby

It was awesome to see him point even though it was a rabbit. Can see why you guys love it.

----------


## Pointer

Don't tell too many people Toby or they'll all be doing it!

----------


## Toby

Lil brother went out with some of his mates between the 4 of them they got a couple parrys and 6 geese. here's a couple he bought home.

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Not for me! I swear he thinks hes german


He Hunts, Points & Retrieves.

----------


## Dundee

Heres a few more pics.........

Spotted these ducks from here



Zoomed in and 14 or so but the stalk didn't go to plan :Sad: 



Few more pics from the last few nights and one bloody big pure breed mallard tonight :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

Took Toby out this morning for a run with Patch, had a few finds:



Toby nailed this one under 10 metres, full choke!



Next bird I pricked, it did a runner out the other side where it got the full choke treatment again! This one went 32 bars to Toby

----------


## Petros_mk

Full Choke? he is shooting a communist gun, isnt he?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Good work fellas :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Took Toby out this morning for a run with Patch, had a few finds:
> 
> Attachment 11156
> 
> Toby nailed this one under 10 metres, full choke!
> 
> Attachment 11157
> 
> Next bird I pricked, it did a runner out the other side where it got the full choke treatment again! This one went 32 bars to Toby
> ...


Brilliant but where has your smile gone Toby?

----------


## upnorth uplander

The owner of that fine looking pointer messaged me about needing his dog for a 2 week long mission to the Far North during the school holidays

----------


## Scouser

> Had to head over to the BOP today, what better excuse for a hunt?
> 
> I had a place in mind, that I had previously only been to hunt deer. The inland river flats of the Motu area make for great deer hunting, but also hold reasonable bird numbers. I had promised myself one day I would run a dog up there, today I got my chance...
> 
> After a ball-deep river crossing, and upstream another hour so I could hunt back into the wind, I popped up onto the terraces. These river terraces are upwards of a kilometer long each, and up to 300m wide, perfect country for a young dog to stretch his legs. And stretch he did - plenty of open country to run, but just enough cover to slow him:
> 
> Attachment 10985
> 
> First off the bat two hens got up away from the dog and myself, maybe 200m out. Flushed no doubt by my battles with the weeds. Always encouraging, where there's hens there's cocks... Next bird I saw was a cock bird, gliding from a tree back into the native. I find it fascinating to see a bird that often ground roosts adapted to its environment like this. Even more so to see them in native! The next bird I saw was Enzos' - he found this one right out in the open, miles from any tall cover, tucked up in long grass. Certainly uneducated birds up here - in fact I would say they had never been hunted. Here is Enzos' find of the day:
> ...


Great write up & photos Pointer, I've never hunted with dogs, looks/sounds cool......

----------


## Dundee

Shifted a few decoys and silos to a small pond that has only had water in it for the last week.



Cattle had shifted them selves so I put them at the other end of paddock.

Been a few feathers on the water the last couple of days.



A couple of parries have been there also and flew off tonight on the approach.

Sitting on hay bales the dog and I watch the skyline.



A pair of mallards came in and the hen was retrieved

----------


## Dundee

I knew I had hit the drake too,cause I could see him crumble a bit as he flew behind us.

The neighbour stopped me this morning and said there was a drake in front of there door this morning :Wtfsmilie: 



I never heard the thud last night of the second bird hitting the deck,but at that distance who would.



The dog was working after the first retrieve but didn't cross the boundary.We were sitting on the bales,another example of bloody steel shot.

100 percent last night Woo Hoo!!! :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Dundee.

----------


## Scouser

Your on to it Dundee, well done mate......

----------


## Dundee

Back at the little puddle tonight at 1700hrs,only been shot at last night and tonight.

The position of the dog and shooting position :Grin: 



It was bloody easy blowing the duck chatter on the caller cause it was fricken cold 5 degree with a stiff southerly blowing from behind.

One drake flew over the pine trees from behind our shooting position and a few short "quacks" from my caller turned Donald the drake back into range.

The dog placed it on our firing position :Grin: 



That was the only shot fired when Jess and I left for home after seeing lights go on at the neighbours,they were probably thinking dinners served again :Wtfsmilie:  :ORLY: 

Stroll back too the bike covered in camo coats :Have A Nice Day: 



Suppose to be shit weather tomorrow so back to the big pond with a roof over our head :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

You are the master provider Dundee.

----------


## gsp follower

> Brilliant but where has your smile gone Toby


he,s definately got what my ucle used to call the ''lean hungry look''
well done on the pheasants :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Out to Ellesmere this afternoon. Interesting indeed. There is a bit more water in than last time, was getting rather deep on the way in but drove most of the way. When it got too deep (about 800mm deep on the road) we backed up about 150m and parked the truck where is wasn't so wet. It was cold, wet and windy and there were very few birds flying about at all. Came back empty handed. Still damn good fun.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks for the update Gadgetman

Been a bit slack here the last couple of nights but the weather was good for the birds.

Friday at the big pond



The southerly blew like hell and a few birds came in but the dog fucked it up and stormed outa of the mai mai,no shots fired :Pissed Off: 

Tonight was 4 degrees out side and tried the green pond,nothing came in but the ponds a finally starting to full up :Have A Nice Day: 



It was fricken cold out there

----------


## Toby

looks cool as. Shoot one coming in watch it have this blooy skid mark 20m long

----------


## Rushy

Where the hell was that Dundee?  Not your back yard I am sure.

----------


## Petros_mk

nICE ONE Dundee... good laugh

----------


## EeeBees

All you guys out there doing great stuff with dogs and birds...got the gun out of the lockup to remind myself what it looks like... :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

Sit out in a rocking chair on the porch with it over your knees EeeBees!  It won't help the withdrawal but your reputation will be enhanced

----------


## Toby

Had Pips first proper retrieve today, it was raining but saw a few pigeons about so went down waited a while and 3 came by 3 shots had me one on the deck, not great I know but she got it for us which was good. Didn't get it as fast as I would have liked but once she got downwind she ran right to it

----------


## Dundee



----------


## gadgetman

> All you guys out there doing great stuff with dogs and birds...got the gun out of the lockup to remind myself what it looks like...


Well I wasn't doing anything with birds and dogs if it is of any consolation EeeBees. I was just out hoping to do it in the wind, the rain and the cold. 3 degrees with a real feel on -7. Still do it again in a heartbeat mind.  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Where the hell was that Dundee?  Not your back yard I am sure.


Not the backyard Rushy if it was there would of been a lot of plucking going on today :Wink:

----------


## Chris

Went out Saturday for a hour n a bit, 4 roosters put up with out a clean shot offered. Nothing much around this arvo, only a few Pookes but even they a bit scarey.Dog got to retrieve 1 might be back in his good books again .

----------


## Dundee

I'm back in the good books to Chris

On the approach to the big pond I smacked 2 pukekos over



It was a lot calmer there tonight



Happy dog



The swallows have taken over the mai mai in our abscence



Saw a couple of mallards but they flew off from the creek when we left.

Dog lept off the bike to chase a hare on the way home but gun was unloaded after leaving the mai mai and she was given the command "Leave it" and stopped the chase and on the bike again so she is in my good books again after the other nights fuck up :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Full moon perigee or some galactical shit that means the moon is 70,000 miles closer to earth tonight :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Is that why the bugger has been so bright lately?

----------


## Dundee

Nothing again but we were out there.

Dropped possom trapper of at the water supply at the run off,after he flogged a couple decoys of my lil puddle :Oh Noes: 

This is where he sat and waited :ORLY: 


My bitch and I were here :Grin: 


Two mallards flew over then didn't come back :Sad: 

The cheeky buggers landed on the hill.

Stayed for the duration replying duck calls over the ridge with my boy :Have A Nice Day: 

Then snapped a few pics of the perigee  yep the moon closest to earth or my puddle :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

3 nights on ducks to go.Getting bloody cold out there at night.No one is mad enough to be out there lately just me and the dog :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

You are a dedicated bugger Dundee

----------


## kawhia

dedicated but no one ever told him to forget duck shooting on a full moon.

----------


## Scouser

> dedicated but no one ever told him to forget duck shooting on a full moon.


Fuk....is that right Kawhia, didnt know that....cheers

----------


## gadgetman

> You are a dedicated bugger Dundee


Committed! And he certainly should be!

----------


## hillclima

Today's effort

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff hillclima :Cool: 

Gadgetman I escape the straight jacket just to get out there :Grin: 

Kawhai the only reason I bagged no ducks in the full moon was my dog turned into a warewolf :Zomg: 

Latest pics

----------


## hillclima

And another lot from today's morning shoot, this afternoon was different spot and didn't fire a shot!

----------


## Dundee

One night to go :TT TT:  :TT TT:  :TT TT:

----------


## hillclima

Yeah but still two months of pheasants which are much more fun to chase  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Yeah but still two months of pheasants which are much more fun to chase


None round here,tonights action more of the same just out with me dog :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

Took my daughter out to lake Elesmere for a evening shot as it was such a nice afternoon , very mild .  The lake is so full it's amazing . One of my maimais is completely under water ,and my other water is half way up it . 
I took my canoe loaded holly in and tied the bow line to the dog . We only went out a couple hundred mts to a wee bit of scrub sticking out of lake . Set some decoys . Had 5 ducks come in , only shot at one and downed him .We left early as well as holly was getting scared of the dark . Holly had a ball and I enjoyed it as well . Wasn't sure how to shoot a very high lake , so was really just to see what's happening . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Dundee

All over here on the duck front :TT TT:  gun unloaded




The tradition in this district too empty the mag at the end of season :Grin:

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Yeah but still two months of pheasants which are much more fun to chase


For sure, and with my pointer coming home tomorrow after being loaned to a mate for the last 8 weeks I have a few missions lined up .

----------


## Pointer

Back in NZ, the red rocket strikes again.

Went out a few days ago with RCGSP in the Manawatu, and took a nice long shot on a going away cock bird. Tumbled him stone dead into a raging river never to be recovered - disappointed to say the least. Luckily when I got home Enzo cheered me up with this bird, produced out of blackberry on scrubby wet marginal land

----------


## EeeBees

Go Enzo!!!

----------


## Pointer

Heres one for you EBs, taken yesterday:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Pointer

----------


## Pointer

Thanks Rushy. Two of those pheasant were a double rise, my first. Le Piglet didn't have much to do with those birds but he enjoyed the walk, and consequently made the photoshoot haha

----------


## Snuffit

> Thanks Rushy. Two of those pheasant were a double rise, my first. Le Piglet didn't have much to do with those birds but he enjoyed the walk, and consequently made the photoshoot haha


Congrats! Double rise is the pinnacle of pheasant hunting.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

Thanks Snuffit - I'm quite rapped. To shoot a double rise is one thing, but to do it with your loved ones is special. To do it with the man who fostered your love for hunting and the outdoors makes it even more special to me.

I wonder how long before I get the opportunity to do it again, and if I do, it will take me back to the first time I did it, surrounded by family.

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you, Pointer!!   Double riser on pheasants...wicked!!  Im convinced Le Piglet set it up for you and all!!

----------


## Dundee

Hows the leg Eeebees been out for a shot yet?

----------


## EeeBees

Went out with my neighbours son weekend before last, and the dog got onto to some strong scent beds but that was all...saw quite a number of Mallards which was really cool.   Was so hoping the lad would get something but hopefully this weekend might see a bird fly pass!!The leg is still sore if I am not careful...damnation!!!!

----------


## Scouser

> Went out with my neighbours son weekend before last, and the dog got onto to some strong scent beds but that was all...saw quite a number of Mallards which was really cool.   Was so hoping the lad would get something but hopefully this weekend might see a bird fly pass!!The leg is still sore if I am not careful...damnation!!!!


Thats a good start EeeBees, slow and careful, you will be running & skipping through the fields like Julie Andrews in no time!!!!......'The hills are alive, with the sound of EeeBees'..........

----------


## Rushy

> Thats a good start EeeBees, slow and careful, you will be running & skipping through the fields like Julie Andrews in no time!!!!......'The hills are alive, with the sound of EeeBees'..........


You are showing your age Scouser.  I was only a boy when that movie came out

----------


## Scouser

> You are showing your age Scouser.  I was only a boy when that movie came out


Me too, was pulling the legs off spiders......

----------


## Rushy

> was pulling the legs off spiders......


Snap!

----------


## EeeBees

We are out again tomorrow...only two more weekends....arrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

----------


## Dundee

> We are out again tomorrow...only two more weekends....arrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


Go girl!! Best of luck

----------


## Gibo

Good luck EeeBees

----------


## Rushy

> We are out again tomorrow...only two more weekends....arrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


Good skills out there EeeBees

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you, Guys! 

Here is Harry with my adult male Breton...the dog got on to one really strong scent bed but the bird was well gone...we did see a number of mallards and a teal on the stream...we plan to go and have a look in a quail place this week...really disappointed for Harry but he is just as happy to be out there...as we all are!!

----------


## gadgetman

You are right there EeeBees.

Went out this morning with MassiveAttack, GSP Follwer and a couple of others to have a go at some swans. I managed one, would have been more if we'd moved to the right place sooner or stayed later. Yes there were heaps flying shortly after we packed up.

----------


## EeeBees

Gadgetman, it happens sometimes when driving home from a dismal shooting hike, you see a beautiful rooster on the road... :Omg:

----------


## Rushy

> Gadgetman, it happens sometimes when driving home from a dismal shooting hike, you see a beautiful rooster on the road...


Saw one in my front garden this morning EeeBees

----------


## EeeBees

ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.    :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## hillclima

Couple Photos.

First the hounds from last weeks mission, no photo's of the results though



And Today's effort, had to work hard but got one in the end

----------


## EeeBees

Good work, Hillclima

----------


## hillclima

Forgot to post this one, couple weeks ago Wildman was up and keen to chase Pheasant for the first time, so I reluctantly agreed and dragged myself out.  After a day on the Rangitiki he had his first bird ( I believe first time fired at one even)  and I picked one up as well, not bad for end of season

----------


## Dundee

Nice looking birds hillclima :Cool:    That second pic is a beauty.

----------


## gadgetman

> Gadgetman, it happens sometimes when driving home from a dismal shooting hike, you see a beautiful rooster on the road...


I know what you mean. Saw one of those roosters about 200m from the mates place that I go bird hunting with. He doesn't live rural.  :Cool:

----------


## hillclima

I was sitting in the office at lunch today looking at the sunshine outside, thinking it's too nice a day to be inside in the last week of the season, then a mate text about a non hunting matter (they do exist occasionally), so I took that as a sign and txt back to see if he was keen to shoot out for the afternoon, within an hour we were away.  knew where a couple birds were that eluded Wildman and I the other week, been after this bird a few times and he'd got away, but a pincer movement had him sussed

----------


## Rushy

Well done Hillclima

----------


## Wildman

Gee's you have it hard up there! Was that that big one you missed last time?

----------


## hillclima

Yeah man, Palmy's the place to be!  It was the one after the one I "let go to breed" last time, but at the same spot.  Also saw 3 Sambar, 2 of which were swimming across this river so that was pretty cool

----------


## EeeBees

Second to last day of the gamebird season and Harry and I ventured out again...we had a beautiful day here with a downstream wind.  Saw lots of Mallards, a gorgeous Spoonbill drake and a few greylags.  We took Falco with us.   We saw a Mallard duck with 14 ducklings!
Here is Falcs on point before putting up a covey of Californian Quail.


Falco found this vertical bank of interest...I suggested to Harry that there was probably a duck nesting up there...


so much so that he did his flying squirrel act and went straight up!!


We returned in the afternoon, and this time we took my bitch...she flushed four pheasants, two roosters and two hens...here she is after a running hen...


Harry shot his first wild rooster...I was so pleased for him...

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant EeeBees.  Obviously Harry's 3D eye wear helped

----------


## EeeBees

Heheheheheeee, I asked him if I could post a foto of him and he agreed.

----------


## Dundee

Well done Harry and Eeebees :Thumbsup: 

The ducks are certainly preparing for next season. :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Last day :Oh Noes: 
Collected Harry and off we went on a round trip of 103k for absolutely nothing!!  Adult dog did some really good work but to no avail.   I had not been to The Place for a number of years and had been extolling its virtues to Harry on just how good the quail numbers were, or at least were.   We arrived to the sound of family banter, vehicles, house dogs etc...so headed up the tributary for a look...dog covered alot of ground with no scents taking his fancy.   So we went back to the ute and headed off the way we came and had a look at the river...again the dog did not find any scent of interest although Harry was rapt as I found and gave to him a duck call someone had dropped.   Back home for a very late lunch and plans hatched for an afternoon wander.



This time we took the bitch and walked and walked and walked along the stream...the dog did not get onto any strong scents except in an open area she winded a rabbit and Harry took it home.   We heard a covey of quail, and another hatching of Mallard with their mother.   Although no result we had another great day with me promising Harry I will not be breaking my foot next year!!

----------


## Dundee

At least you were out there girl :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Yes.  I love watching the dogs working.  It is also neat to accompany a young person and maybe pass on a few things to them...just as others did for us.   I must say we were rapt to see so many waterfowl on the rivers...hopefully it bodes well.

----------


## Pointer

Missed a gift yesterday, bird came up from under my feet. Only bird I saw all day! 
Did it tough today, lots of shots, not a lot of birds to show for it... Enzos in the dog box as the saying goes, Pig is the golden boy. Farewell 2013 season, you've been a goodie

----------


## Dundee

Yip all over Rovers till next season at least the ducks are fucking :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Pointer

Always promising!

----------


## EeeBees

Dundee, are they cayugas?  Beautiful breed.

----------


## upnorth uplander

Took *Phillipgr* out for a pheasant hunt on Saturday , we seen 6 roosters but only managed to get 1. I went back yesterday to the same pine block and never saw a thing. Seen birds everytime I have been out other than yesterday. Later 2013 gamebird season.

----------


## phillipgr

> Took *Phillipgr* out for a pheasant hunt on Saturday , we seen 6 roosters but only managed to get 1. I went back yesterday to the same pine block and never saw a thing. Seen birds everytime I have been out other than yesterday. Later 2013 gamebird season.


Yep it was a good day. Shame you didn't see anything with your boy on Sunday. 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee, are they cayugas?  Beautiful breed.


Were told they are "apple ducks"

----------


## Gibo

> Yep it was a good day. Shame you didn't see anything with your boy on Sunday. 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


You must have left your scent on Saturday  :Psmiley:  You may have screwed one of UU spots for good !!!!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Took *Phillipgr* out for a pheasant hunt on Saturday , we seen 6 roosters but only managed to get 1. I went back yesterday to the same pine block and never saw a thing. Seen birds everytime I have been out other than yesterday. Later 2013 gamebird season.


Was nice to meet you UU.  Pity about the birdless Sunday for you.Did you hear our wee skirmish?

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Was nice to meet you UU.  Pity about the birdless Sunday for you.Did you hear our wee skirmish?


I heard a few shots not long after you guys got up there , i went for a look to see if i could find you guys but only found *moonhunts* ute parked up and Stu's tyres tracks heading further up the back of the pines. Did you get any ??

----------


## Rushy

> I heard a few shots not long after you guys got up there , i went for a look to see if i could find you guys but only found *moonhunts* ute parked up and Stu's tyres tracks heading further up the back of the pines. Did you get any ??


I think it was six all up but not flash really

----------


## phillipgr

> I think it was six all up but not flash really


Any fit for the pot?

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Any fit for the pot?
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Not now they are still laying up there.  It was an cull not a hunt.

----------


## Dundee

Parrie hen,mallard drake very quiet. Will look at river before going back to the pond for night shoot. One eel so far. :Grin:  And a plover.

----------


## Rushy

Better than nothing Dundee.

----------


## Dynastar27

[ATTACH=CONFIG]23802[/ATTACH

----------


## Rushy

That is a start Raymond.

----------


## Dundee

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]23802[/ATTACH


Bloody clean truck :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Bloody clean truck


I have known this bugger most of his life Dundee. It can't be his.

----------


## Dundee

Back from river with a mallard hen. :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

We gave up about 0900 and trudged the 1km back through the lake to the the vehicle. The birds were flying way too high for us, they seemed to decoy into a couple of massive spreads. Low numbers seemed to be the order of the day but it was encouraging to see a lot more birds even though they were out of reach. I ended up on zip, mate bagged one drake. Keeping an eye on the weather looking for a southerly change.

----------


## Dynastar27

Yea man thats my truck 
And that photo doesnt have the 2 swans in it to bahahaba

----------


## Dundee

Another 2 mallard drakes so that is 5 birds today.They were flying high. Heard heaps of shots. I am going to try the river tomorrow morning.One tired lad didn't come out tonight and the old bugger never came back out.Great times.One happy dog worked really well :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Fine weather cant have helped mate, five is a good start to the season for a humble bloke like yourself  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Fine weather cant have helped mate, five is a good start to the season for a humble bloke like yourself


Better than last year for sure :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

You are on the board at least Dundee

----------


## john m

Very quiet around here saw 12 flying this morning only one to shoot at.  Fired the right barrel and it crash landed 2m away that was it. Tonight only heard one shot from across the stream never saw a duck.Next year back down to Central Otago bugger the cost. :Sad:

----------


## Mike H

Had a slight change of plans this weekend after my shooting partner chopped off the top of his thumb last week. Ended up shooting on my own. Decided to challenge myself and shoot drakes only which with the low number of ducks in the sky down here today had me a little worried I may have to revert back to hens. Thankfully I managed to limit out by morning tea time because after that I didn't see another duck while packing up. Glad the camo paint I had on had a SPF rating because it was nothing but blue skies and sun today.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Mike.

----------


## JoshC

Great day today, hot too! Birds were hard to pull in, they flew high all day! Limited out at 530-ish with 126 birds. Dogs worked well. I'll throw a few pics up tomorrow.

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic Josh

----------


## Dundee

What are the limits down there Mike and Josh?

----------


## Gibo

21??

----------


## seandundee

> Another 2 mallard drakes so that is 5 birds today.They were flying high. Heard heaps of shots. I am going to try the river tomorrow morning.One tired lad didn't come out tonight and the old bugger never came back out.Great times.One happy dog worked really well
> 
> Attachment 23822Attachment 23823Attachment 23824Attachment 23825Attachment 23826Attachment 23827Attachment 23828


yep im goin again tomorrow morning and yea lots of fun today!

----------


## JoshC

> What are the limits down there Mike and Josh?


15 mallards, 6 parries for us in southland.

----------


## Dundee

Been up 16 hours time to hit the hay before tomorrows mission :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Good luck today guys.

----------


## EeeBees

Quietest ODM I have ever experienced...dog picked up one pheasant scent bed (bird well gone) only in the four hours up the river...only birds we saw were fantails and a group of very nervous parries, mostly juveniles...didnt see a human either, its usually like Central Station...no guys duckshooting on that area on the river like last year...invited to go to a night pond today so see if I can do better on the ducks!!!   At least the dog is a happy dog!  Oh well, there is tomorrow!

----------


## Rushy

> Quietest ODM I have ever experienced...dog picked up one pheasant scent bed (bird well gone) only in the four hours up the river...only birds we saw were fantails and a group of very nervous parries, mostly juveniles...didnt see a human either, its usually like Central Station...no guys duckshooting on that area on the river like last year...invited to go to a night pond today so see if I can do better on the ducks!!!   At least the dog is a happy dog!  Oh well, there is tomorrow!


Better luck on the ducks EeeBees.

----------


## Dundee

1 mallard drake,2 magpies and a plover at the river.

----------


## silentscope

totalled 12 mallards, 2 spoonies and a parrie and 2 mullet, pretty quiet on lake wairarapa plenty of birds around just flying a million miles out as usual. back into it tomorrow after some much needed rest.

----------


## Dundee

Job done :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Dundee might try make a duck pie for tea .

----------


## Munsey

> Dundee might try make a duck pie for tea .


I done a duck and watercress pie last year was real nice . I cooked the breasts first in the crockpot all night .  :36 1 8:

----------


## Petros_mk

Munsey, how did u do on chukar?

----------


## Munsey

> Munsey, how did u do on chukar?


Wednesday to hopefully Friday  . How you gone on ducks ? Pheasants ? Petros

----------


## JoshC

Pond shooting done for the weekend, off to jump shoot a few others and the river.

----------


## Toby

Fuck that'll take a while to pluck that lot

----------


## Munsey

. 
The ducks are fat as . All been this good so far

----------


## Dundee

> Fuck that'll take a while to pluck that lot


How did you and the old fellas get on @Toby ?

----------


## Toby

> How did you and the old fellas get on @Toby ?


One word. Fucking awesome ass bestest ever opening I could have dreamed of  :Grin: 

Ok more then one word haha. Nah yeah it was a good weekend I'll put pics and a wee story on when the computer can think straight.

----------


## Dundee

No luck at the green pond tonight,heard a few but warm and dry again.


Managed 5 mallards , 1 parry, 2 maggies and 2 plovers. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

That was opening 2014.For me

----------


## Petros_mk

> Wednesday to hopefully Friday  . How you gone on ducks ? Pheasants ? Petros


Typed a reply 5 times and my pc shat its pants... hope this time it works.

Yea I went out both days. Was really hot  :Melt:  :Melt: , never the less we ran all day yesterday and about 8-12 today. can't feel my legs now... Numbers apparently are down significantly according to the locals here, it was flooded with hunters but many unhappy faces, empty handed...
The dog did his part, ran his soul out so we bagged a rooster... he really made my day...
here is one for the wall...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Typed a reply 5 times and my pc shat its pants... hope this time it works.
> 
> Yea I went out both days. Was really hot , never the less we ran all day yesterday and about 8-12 today. can't feel my legs now... Numbers apparently are down significantly according to the locals here, it was flooded with hunters but many unhappy faces, empty handed...
> The dog did his part, ran his soul out so we bagged a rooster... he really made my day...
> here is one for the wall...  
> Attachment 23899


Stunning pic ....Dog,pheasant and the lockwood timber :Cool:    How many bars on that cock?

----------


## P38

> Typed a reply 5 times and my pc shat its pants... hope this time it works.
> 
> Yea I went out both days. Was really hot , never the less we ran all day yesterday and about 8-12 today. can't feel my legs now... Numbers apparently are down significantly according to the locals here, it was flooded with hunters but many unhappy faces, empty handed...
> The dog did his part, ran his soul out so we bagged a rooster... he really made my day...
> here is one for the wall...  
> Attachment 23899




Love the Dog Petros  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Petros_mk

30

----------


## EeeBees

Setting up the decoys



Teal, lots of beautiful delicious teal... :Grin: 



A view from the bunker...


Five mallards at height only...none brought home :Oh Noes:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Setting up the decoys
> 
> 
> 
> Teal, lots of beautiful delicious teal...
> 
> 
> 
> A view from the bunker...
> ...


And ,and,and? Did you knock any ducks down? :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

And you weaved that wall :Cool:

----------


## EeeBees

Not a one, Dundee, heaps of hearty barrages around the locale so they were properly rarked up...we'll repeat the process this coming weekend...all those teal...teal teal everywhere and not a morsel of them to eat... :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> And you weaved that wall


Yes, whipped it up in minutes... :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:   no, jute sacking...

----------


## silentscope

another 5 mallards on lake wairarapa this morning. blowing a gale, not many other shots heard.

----------


## initiaz

> Beautiful clwar day not a cloud in the sky in rakaia.  Stopped shooting at 12 and ended up with 25 parries (limited early) 61 drakes and 39 hens for a even 100 mallards


Isnt that over the bag limit

----------


## stug

> Isnt that over the bag limit


There were 2 shooters

----------


## Munsey

> Isnt that over the bag limit


Give him some credit , he's not stupid !

----------


## gsp follower

a dozen for us under windless bluebird conditions most we owed to the dogs blind retrieving ability :Wtfsmilie: 
as much as we tried, to keep them out of the shite and drop them on the water ,it seldom came off.
but still a lot of fun and good feeds with some roast duck to come :Thumbsup: 
the rakaia river was cranking from the amount of shooting but not to many came our way[pond just off it]. sunday was same wheather and a few chances with 2 and a parrie taken
we pulled out about one,ish sunday as we had apile of gear to get out :Grin: .

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Isnt that over the bag limit


Look at the date of the post.... that was last year with 5 shooters....

This year we had two shooters and got our limits both days (25 mallards and 5 parries each)

You would be a bit of an idiot to post about shooting more than ypur limit...

----------


## puku

Here's how our opening weekend went. 15 mallards and 42 parries in total. Not as many as expected but still not bad either. Around 200 (mixture of both) lifted off when we arrived. And only parries come back during the day. Most birds were flying pretty high because of the lack of wind and real hard to pull in. 
We got enough to fill up some freezers

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Know that funny feeling I had that I wasn't going to school. Gut must know best cause I was down the river  :Grin: 

Little brother on the way down in the boat says I don't want to go all the way to your spot lets just go here, I shouldn't haven't listened. Ducks galore in my spot there a boat floated down with some shooters they went past my spot we heard about 5-6 shots go off 100's flew out, most came back and shot right back 10min later. 

We got one though, silly drake came along with 2 hens but we both nailed the drake, I was hoping he'd go for the hens cause they were next to each other but should have known he'd shoot the drake too.

Pip got it  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

I hope you gave your brother shit for that Toby.

----------


## Toby

He never heard the end of it rushy, lucky he sat about 2m away actually or he'd get a clip around the ears for each duck landing where I said they would haha

----------


## Rushy

> He never heard the end of it rushy, lucky he sat about 2m away actually or he'd get a clip around the ears for each duck landing where I said they would haha


It is good to see that little brothers still get a smack in the lug hole from older brothers.

----------


## EeeBees

Atta girl, Pip :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> Atta girl, Pip


She done really well I'm quite happy with that. She has fetching done and sitting down waiting for the best part now doesn't whine when I call just need her to stop barking/whining in the ute or on the back

----------


## square1

Our group of 4 came away with 5 mallards and 1 pheasant, I got zip but had a wicked time! It's much more challenging than I thought. Going back this weekend, hopefully will have something more exciting to report  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Went out with me boy as he came home. Tried the river but the digger on the other side of the river started at 1730hrs and never stopped till 18005hrs :Pissed Off: 

Farken noise pulling that tractor up :Wtfsmilie: 

Any way we we were tonight :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kotuku

> It is good to see that little brothers still get a smack in the lug hole from older brothers.


 bloody good idea that rushy ,until little grows up to be bigger than you.!

----------


## Rushy

> bloody good idea that rushy ,until little grows up to be bigger than you.!


Both of mine did Kotuku. Luckily they remember the bash and don't get out of line too much. That said, I have had more scraps with my brothers across time than I have with all other comers.

----------


## Pointer

What to say about opening weekend?

After I pulled the pin on a hunting trip with @Toby and @upnorth uplander I was at a loose end, so ended up shooting a spot near Opotiki with my ol' man. The spot was new to us both and while a lot of ducks were seen we weren't in the best place to capitalize on that. Still, a few (and I really mean only a few, terrible shooting!) were taken both mornings, and more importantly learned a lot about shooting this spot, as it could turn out to be productive when we make some adjustments to the abandoned maimai we were using.

Went out Sunday with the Old boys dog, Howie, who was the man of the match with a find on a unusually big covey of brownies. Produced them again on the second flush too. 

Then took my new recruit out for her first time on Sunday arvo, to have her find this for me. Steady to wing and shot, retrieved on command to hand. Took it all in stride. Its nice to see it all come together:

----------


## el borracho

Great work Pointer ! Good to get a bird over the new girl and I cant wait to do it myself with Failte before she gets a fat belly in some weeks .

----------


## Rushy

Well done Pointer. I put one of them up at five yards myself this morning during my walk with the dog. Startled the hell out of me.

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Great work Pointer ! Good to get a bird over the new girl and I cant wait to do it myself with Failte before she gets a fat belly in some weeks .


Hope your not jumping the gun bout your bitch being in pup bro

----------


## el borracho

Have faith !!! it will be a child of promise .......  :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## el borracho

OMG -I have the child of promise my belly is bigger than yesterday  :Zomg:

----------


## prattpoint

The air lucky and super pole with results

----------


## Munsey

Nice work pointer . Love to here more on your" brown quails " . Never ever seen one . Pulled the pin on my central South Island today . Farmer says it  too wet . Gutted ! Maybe a window of hope Friday , fingers crossed

----------


## EeeBees

With abit of a late start, headed off to the river...dog had an ooopsy by leaping into a deep pool with the river pulling him away downstream, only to steady himself and cross over to the other side...he crossed back over some fifty odd metres upstream...all was good and slowly the heart stopped palpitating..off again, dog working ground well but to no avail, then on the way out went on point and flushed a bird...hen bird away!!!! 

Would have posted some fotos but the laptop is having a hissy fit and is not accepting the card...

----------


## gsp follower

got my first quail of the season im embarassed to say it took 3 coveys and six shots :Oh Noes:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## EeeBees

> got my first quail of the season im embarassed to say it took 3 coveys and six shots


Don't be embarassed, GSP Follower, they can be tricky...and I know I have tended to forget to focus on the one bird :Zomg:

----------


## EeeBees

> Don't be embarassed, GSP Follower, they can be tricky...and I know I have tended to forget to focus on the one bird


Continuum...often enough to know better...!!

----------


## Dundee

Headed down to the river tonight,I was armed with Rod & Gun, possom trapper set up down stream with heaps of decoys and electronic caller. :Wtfsmilie: 

I fished till 1730hrs and caught a small brown :Have A Nice Day: Released much to Mrs D's disgust :Grin: 


At 1730 the farkn digger started up again!
I set up here



One decoy in the river and settled in to the hard right of that pic.

Electronic caller going hard out down stream :ORLY: 

We sat and waited,me blowing the wooden callers :Grin: 



And results :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Sitting down a mob of parries just drop in but flared up and 2 drakes flew by me so bang bang nothing for the little 20g to drop them down, brother had a couple of shots at a hen she looked tickled up but kept on moving.

Pip done an awesome double retrieve, though one drake as wounded and started biting her so called her back shot it she went out and got it then went out again half way across the river and got the one.

3 greys also came down and I got this one which Pip also retrieved, must of be though coming back through mud up to her guts

----------


## el borracho

Is that the Wairoa river toby ?

----------


## Rushy

Well done Toby.

----------


## gsp follower

> Don't be embarassed, GSP Follower, they can be tricky...and I know I have tended to forget to focus on the one bird


bloody dog was was looking at me looking at the departing untouched quail with a ''are you for real boss'' look :Pissed Off: 
right to left and at a slight angle with a climb just to make it a bit more difficult,gets me every time but like mcarthur i shall return with more ammo and a better swing hopefuly :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> Is that the Wairoa river toby ?


Yup, sure is.

----------


## Dynastar27

awesome man 

we saw a few on the sat but sunday was shithouse man nothing we had a few sky busters in the pond next to us so they scared them off

----------


## Dundee

Spotted some ducks from river bank.


The stalk was on and didn't we do well. :Grin: 


Jess brought two home in one retrieve :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Good work Dundee.

----------


## Munsey

Two ducks at once that's pretty cleaver Jess   :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Approached this pond this morning and there was a handful of ducks on it.

Only had a chance to fire one shot as they fled through the gap on the left between the two trees.

2 drakes down with one shot :Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## initiaz

what number cartridges would you guys suggest is best to use for ducks. At our maimai the birds are flying about 40-50m high. I have a modified choke on my shotgun.

----------


## Dundee

> what number cartridges would you guys suggest is best to use for ducks. At our maimai the birds are flying about 40-50m high. I have a modified choke on my shotgun.


I are using 3's that first photo where the ducks left the gap in the trees is about 50metres and that is the position I took the shot from.

----------


## Nathan F

> what number cartridges would you guys suggest is best to use for ducks. At our maimai the birds are flying about 40-50m high. I have a modified choke on my shotgun.


Call them in and get them closer. All I use is 2 3/4 1 1/4 oz load #4 shot.

----------


## Rushy

Two for one, that is economical shooting Dundee.

----------


## EeeBees

This afternoon, dog and I went down to the river and crossed over...the area has had much done to it with removal of acres of old man wandering jew etc making the locale much more favourable to the pheasant. * Looks almost park like....



We had been on the go for over an hour when dog indicated scent, then went on point and flushed the bird...yet another hen away!! * On the way back to the car park we saw a small gaggle of greylags.

----------


## Bonecrusher

> what number cartridges would you guys suggest is best to use for ducks. At our maimai the birds are flying about 40-50m high. I have a modified choke on my shotgun.


After an experiment using Clever 1 1/8 #4 this season I will be going back to #2 & #3 Shot the distances I'm shooting rule out using #4 shot it just didn't perform

----------


## Toby

Got another 8 today, worth missing school for. Pics later

----------


## Rushy

> Got another 8 today, worth missing school for. Pics later


On ya Toby.

----------


## Toby

The longest retrieve for my (lab)


The birds for the day

----------


## Rushy

Better than a wet arse and none Toby.

----------


## Dundee

Look what got through the gap :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

Bad photo Dundee. Chooks?

----------


## Gibo

> Bad photo Dundee. Chooks?


Albino deer ya bat!

----------


## Rushy

> Albino deer ya bat!


What have you been smoking?  Deer my arse.

----------


## Gibo

> What have you been smoking?  Deer my arse.


Oh just a bag of illegal synthetic weed  :Grin:

----------


## username

> The longest retrieve for my (lab)
> 
> 
> The birds for the day


Good stuff toby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

if theyre feral geese nail the huas ,bloody nice eating!I love em as much as Canadas and love hookin into em.If any of you north island types ever come to shakey town PM me and ill take you out for a wee scoot and shoot session.
 last one mates &i did we sneaked up that close that KCs bird was about to give his 12g a blow job as we opened up.
i was pissing myself watching the fucking thing going apeshit at the big black tube with gob wide open,at the same time trying to signal him to touch the bang lever(aka trigger).
 processing them i found big plump pink breast meat -typical of feras grazing cockies grass .
In fact at ellesmere the canads get blamed for a lot of this shit which in fact is bloody ferals.
 BTW-thetre not discerning -one roots the other quicker than  a dog after a bitch in season!

----------


## Chris

Last nights result ,was nice seeing Shadow enjoying himself after last weekends injury stuffed up the weekend a lil bit. 


Now I better get to & do some plucking

----------


## Rushy

Excellent Chris.

----------


## gsp follower

fnxxlxxl short arsed little californian huas :Grin: 
need some skeet practise i think :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Wasn't as good as we thought it was going to be, one spoonie drake

----------


## subs

Just got back from a look at a couple of bird seed paddocks being harvested,  I dont think ive ever seen so many ducks in one spot, easily 2000 of them.
Cocky will get a ring in morning and hopefully a evening shoot tomorrow :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Wasn't as good as we thought it was going to be, one spoonie drake


Good photo Toby.

----------


## Toby

Should of had a pheasant photo too Rushy but I was too lazy to walk into the maize where he was crowing

----------


## Pointer

Worked hard for this bird, one of two finds for the day, the other a hen. Very thrashed and very public land BOP



And yes she did start to piss during this photo

----------


## EeeBees

Well, I got my first ever Mallard tonight...

Got to the maimai and the decoys were set up...teal buzzing the pond like midget Mosquitos!!   It got dimmer and dimmer, dark grey clouds threatening rain...then a flight of three mallards came and were off again when we heard what they heard...a barrage from another pond...then a group of four came in...did a fly over, the big curve and headed out over the maimai...it could not have been an easier shot...he has a band as well...we waited on but no more were forth coming so packed up the decoys and headed home...

----------


## gadgetman

Out with Bob da Browning and co this evening to learn a few skills. We managed to get a parrie and mallard on the deck. I'm on the board.

----------


## Bob Da Browning

Like everybody else there wasn't much around  :Wink:  so we had to make do with our chances we had  LOL. Now we will be better prepared for whats coming in to our spot & we should get quite a few more next time I reckon after our practice run 10 or so will hit the deck if not more.

----------


## username

> Just got back from a look at a couple of bird seed paddocks being harvested,  I dont think ive ever seen so many ducks in one spot, easily 2000 of them.
> Cocky will get a ring in morning and hopefully a evening shoot tomorrow


Good luck subs. We found a couple hundred in a paddock the other day. when we shot them they circled like a tornado 50 at a time. It was bloody cool. 2000 would be awesome!!!!
Have fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

Swept the creek down stream from where I shot Friday Shadow picked up a woundie ,think was 1 I hit we couldn't find at the time.
Bit of fun / practice for the dog ,no shots where fired .

----------


## Toby

Good morning for it

Could have nailed more geese but am trying to conserve my ammo. Getting good with the gun each duck took a single shot, dropping 2 for everything that lifted. good fun. Same thing with the geese. Even better that my brother only managed to hit one goose

----------


## gsp follower

> Good morning for it
> 
> Could have nailed more geese but am trying to conserve my ammo. Getting good with the gun each duck took a single shot, dropping 2 for everything that lifted. good fun. Same thing with the geese. Even better that my brother only managed to hit one goose


nice work bit of everything in there :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Good morning for it
> 
> Could have nailed more geese but am trying to conserve my ammo. Getting good with the gun each duck took a single shot, dropping 2 for everything that lifted. good fun. Same thing with the geese. Even better that my brother only managed to hit one goose


Good work Toby.

----------


## Dundee

Shit you onto it Toby.Missed last night as we were late getting off the hills no shots fired here tonight. :Oh Noes:

----------


## kotuku

toby in short order,after eatin all them ,youllend up with a very sizeable verandah over your toolshed ,ima picking.bloody nice work all the same ,some primo eating there.

----------


## kotuku

eebees congrats.may that bugger be the first of many

----------


## EeeBees

Off to a different night pond this afternoon...the surface of three quarters of the pond was covered in duck weed...put out a few decoys and got comfortable in the maimai...every bird seemed somewhat reluctant to take a rest!!  except of course the wonderful little teals...as in heaps...mallards flying high overhead from another pond being shot over...then the wind did a complete u-turn and moved the weed up again to completely cover it...the moon moved on up, shone some light on the situation, then it was 18hr30...time's up!!

Beretta sulking in the corner...



_Please note the gun was not loaded, was closed with the safety on..._

----------


## Toby

Took me just over 3hours to clean up the birds. Thanks to some little egg pulling the "Im tired"

To be fair I shot them all, but still!

----------


## subs

Cockie was away for the weekend,  so ended up shooting a bit of water on a maize paddock,  birds cagey as and only ended up with ten mallards. Ton of parries there tho so will set up on them one morning this week.
Looks like im going to have as much access to thousands of acres of crop as I want this year :Thumbsup: 
Better do a good job on his new dairyshed then, wifeys going to wonder why im always leaving for work with shotgun though.

----------


## Scouser

> eebees congrats.may that bugger be the first of many


+1 well done EeeBees

----------


## Scouser

> Good morning for it
> 
> Could have nailed more geese but am trying to conserve my ammo. Getting good with the gun each duck took a single shot, dropping 2 for everything that lifted. good fun. Same thing with the geese. Even better that my brother only managed to hit one goose


Brilliant Toby, youve got your eye in mate....well done!!!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Some one has been busy :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Well, I got my first ever Mallard tonight...
> 
> Got to the maimai and the decoys were set up...teal buzzing the pond like midget Mosquitos!!   It got dimmer and dimmer, dark grey clouds threatening rain...then a flight of three mallards came and were off again when we heard what they heard...a barrage from another pond...then a group of four came in...did a fly over, the big curve and headed out over the maimai...it could not have been an easier shot...he has a band as well...we waited on but no more were forth coming so packed up the decoys and headed home...


Don't forget to hand the band in Eeebees.  Good score :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Few breasts :36 1 8:

----------


## Toby

:Oh Noes:  What!!!! You don't breast ducks!!! They're easy enough to pluck!!!



Up to the first wing joint and right up to the leg cut at the knee. No bones to stab into the bag that way. If you smash the wing before the joint then cut at the broken bit. I take it you leave the lungs and blood in a duck too  :Sick:

----------


## Rushy

> Few breasts
> Attachment 24212


There is one missing Dundee

----------


## prattpoint

Who needs to bleed em?

----------


## Rushy

> What!!!! You don't breast ducks!!! They're easy enough to pluck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Up to the first wing joint and right up to the leg cut at the knee. No bones to stab into the bag that way. If you smash the wing before the joint then cut at the broken bit. I take it you leave the lungs and blood in a duck too


That'll keep you busy Toby

----------


## Toby

Im not sure what its called but along each side of the spine towards the rear of the bird is this blood like stuff you scoop out with your finger. Next bird I kill I'll get a picture to show

----------


## gadgetman

> What!!!! You don't breast ducks!!! They're easy enough to pluck!!!


I breast them after plucking my first. My opposing thumb and forefinger oppose being squeezed together tight enough to grab those flamin' feathers.

----------


## Rushy

> I breast them after plucking my first. My opposing thumb and forefinger oppose being squeezed together tight enough to grab those flamin' feathers.


Find a Pheasant Pluckers son and convert him GM.

----------


## gadgetman

> Find a Pheasant Pluckers son and convert him GM.


They are far and few between in this neck of the woods. Our season is two days with a limit of one male bird per day on those days. Mind you since the rules in the guide say there is no limit on birds not listed in the schedule then technically there is an open bag limit all year round on the hens.

----------


## Chris

Way to go Toby ,waste nothing you don't go hungry .

----------


## gsp follower

your not talking bout the pinkish lungs are you toby??theyre in the front bit unless you blow them bacwards with the hose :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

No they those glands that you have to remove with your finger nails , underside of the back

----------


## hillclima

Few photos from season so far

Opening Morning- dogs smelt a rat, was quitter than normal but still managed limits


Exhausted dog after a hard opening weekend, but still tracked this runner 300m



Double Bag limit :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Hillclima

----------


## EeeBees

No, I won't forget!   I will be really interested in knowing where he has come from...

----------


## Mike H

My usual hunting buddy decided finishing off his fence was more important than going hunting on a fine Saturday. So I took off mid afternoon to a small gravel pit pond we found last year that the ducks would fly to for 15 mins before flying back to dairy paddocks where whole crop was being fed out. A quick bit of recon earlier in the week showed they were doing the same thing this year.

Here's a poor shot of the pond(didn't think to take a decent photo sorry):



The first duck arrived 10 minutes after I finished throwing out the decoys. Can you spot the real one amongst the flocked floaters?



While I only had a few decoys out the ducks honed in on them and were landing amongst them when they had the rest of the pond free? 

Dog doing one of 10 retrieves as the ducks died above the spread at a max range of 15 metres:



I was simply hiding in the flax in the photo below in camo clothing. 



I managed to finish up with my limit well before dark which was pleasing although the dog kept on looking out for more, she's not used to leaving so early on an afternoon/evening hunt.

----------


## Pointer

I decided that last year I put too many photos of dogs next to dead things. Thought I'd try take some action shots. Bear with me I'm a terrible photographer:

Public land rooster "Eastbank"

----------


## Dundee

> I decided that last year I put too many photos of dogs next to dead things. Thought I'd try take some action shots. Bear with me I'm a terrible photographer:
> 
> Public land rooster "Eastbank"


Brilliant at least you are getting dead things :Thumbsup:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Pretty happy looking dog there Pionter!!

----------


## Toby

I saw a mean as cock yesterday at whakaki @Pointer

Another possible place to shoot on the way to the bay? saw a couple of hens too they kept feeding didnt even care about us

----------


## Pointer

Thanks Dundee - Yeah TSK bloody thing weighed as much as she did  :Cool: 

Yeah  @Toby, lets add him to the trip itinerary

----------


## Petros_mk

> I decided that last year I put too many photos of dogs next to dead things. Thought I'd try take some action shots. Bear with me I'm a terrible photographer:
> 
> Public land rooster "Eastbank"



A black bitch and a mouth full of cock.... What more could you ask for  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> A black bitch and a mouth full of cock.... What more could you ask for


You deserve a beer or two for that one

----------


## Rushy

> A black bitch and a mouth full of cock.... What more could you ask for


Bloody fantastic. Laughing out loud.

----------


## Dundee

> I saw a mean as cock yesterday at whakaki @Pointer
> 
> Another possible place to shoot on the way to the bay? saw a couple of hens too they kept feeding didnt even care about us



You should of kept it in your pants @Toby  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

> You should of kept it in your pants @Toby


He said mean as Dundee not short as. Bam ha ha ha ha

----------


## Toby

> He said mean as Dundee not short as. Bam ha ha ha ha


Its cold here, my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

----------


## Dundee

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

No kills since I got back from the bush,but here is a few pics still out there doing it.

Big pond last night was calm and warm,had one mallard hen answering my calls below the pond in the creek. :Pissed Off: 


Tonight a mate and I found a pond that I use too shoot with my old man as a kid. Our early attempt saw a few birds take off but the lay off the land has changed in the last 30+ years.

The dog and I got there by 1700hrs tonight to have a better reccy and settle down for a night shoot. Cuppla decoys were found and set up but only three mallards surveyed the pond from a great altitude with a pair of paradise shelduck squarking nearby. No shots fired but I am convinced this pond might be an early feeder.

----------


## Rushy

You are a stayer Dundee.

----------


## Pointer

Nice action shots Dundee  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

@Pointer, are you bringing some phezzie for me to try tonight?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pointer

No worries Gibo, you want a beak or a foot?  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> No worries Gibo, you want a beak or a foot?


Popes nose?  :Sick:

----------


## Pointer

Haha, will bring some for you and TSK

----------


## Gibo

> Haha, will bring some for you and TSK


It was a joke mate but ok  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

No shortage of it  :Have A Nice Day:  forgot to ask Mollys or the Pap?

----------


## Gibo

Have you eaten that Gizzy hind yet?

----------


## Pointer

Yeah probably the most tender red I've had In ages, shed definitely been living the good life. Would still have preferred pissed up stag meat though  :XD:

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah probably the most tender red I've had In ages, shed definitely been living the good life. Would still have preferred pissed up stag meat though


Ha Ha!!! I have no idea how I hit her after having a blast without my supressor. At least 6 inches high and right!! Explains why I was a bit dubious of a good hit  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

Makes sense about her positioning too. Either way a good result

----------


## Munsey

Off to try my luck on chuckars tomorrow as last trip was postponed . Expect a full report if I shoot a couple  :Wink: . If I don't get any ,never mention there name on this forum again  :Oh Noes: .

----------


## Rushy

> Off to try my luck on chuckars tomorrow as last trip was postponed . Expect a full report if I shoot a couple . If I don't get any ,never mention there name on this forum again .


May your eye be keen and your reflexes quick Munsey.

----------


## Petros_mk

> May your eye be keen and your reflexes quick Munsey.


Photos Munsey,,, Photos!!!
And GPS coordinates on a PM..... (probably not)  :Have A Nice Day:  lol

----------


## JoshC

Finally got out for a hunt, first since opening. Having man flu all last week and weekend meant I didn't want to risk being up early, out late and wet and cold.

Anyway, we chose to do an evening shoot on our pond, rocked up and to our surprise put off over 100 mallards! Not expected!

Only 6 came back and came home, but also managed 8 parries and two spoonies. What was looking to be a pretty average evening shoot worked out well, with all of these birds being shot in the last 20mins of shooting light.   :Cool: 

Was keen to get the pair of spoonies mounted but one was pretty f**ked up.

----------


## Munsey

Two dirty f@&ken cats !

----------


## Scouser

Well done Munsey.....shot shells well spent......

----------


## Munsey

Can here some chucks ! Below we think . Needle in a hay stack stuff , good fun though !

----------


## Petros_mk

> Can here some chucks ! Below we think . Needle in a hay stack stuff , good fun though !


this brings tears to my eyes... 
good luck shooting

----------


## Rushy

> Two dirty f@&ken cats !


Top work Munsey. A pair of pussies

----------


## Toby

Been a bit slack lately, here's some pics



Trying to get a pheasant with Pip in the maize, put up one hen but never fired. Don't even think they are on the shootables this year.



and this about 15min ago

----------


## username

Walin learning to call. no ducks. Might have too look further a field to find some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

> Don't even think they are on the shootables this year.


Hens havent been on the shootables list for years and that is not likely to change for a long long time...unless you are shooting driven game.

----------


## Toby

> Hens havent been on the shootables list for years and that is not likely to change for a long long time...unless you are shooting driven game.


Haha yes I have been informed, luckily I've never shot breeding stock then eh?

----------


## username

8 swans and 4 mallards now we are off to get some wallabies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

Shoot teal instead Toby. Tasty tasty teal

Sent from my RM-914_apac_australia_new_zealand_294 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Cold evening here tonight stars everywhere when we left,few ducks flying before 1800 then dead,Dog come in for half an hour. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> 8 swans and 4 mallards now we are off to get some wallabies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good work

----------


## EeeBees

> Shoot teal instead Toby. Tasty tasty teal
> 
> Sent from my RM-914_apac_australia_new_zealand_294 using Tapatalk


Best of all the aquatic birds to eat, I reckon :Yum:  :Yum:

----------


## Dundee

Just got back from 100% kill rate on this pond with @possum trapper and the dog worked her magic :Cool:

----------


## Toby

Bloody good night, pulled off some meeaannn shots

----------


## Rushy

On ha Toby.

----------


## Dundee

Good skills Toby,looks like a couple of greys in that haul. Froze our ass off tonight only one shot fired at a pest then one came in at 1815hrs and the bloody pump wasn't closed properly..........Fail  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Toby

Yup, I nailed both those greys, first ones to hit the deck, dad missed both his shots! Think he got confused cause about 30 ducks jumped up about 10m away from us haha

Loving the Y banger, pulled off some bloody good shots. Was a fun 30min or so if that

Not a bad season considering I done nothing for it and wasn't even planning on shooting much

----------


## Dundee

PT got two at the river but his blonde didn't get em and just got a text from another hunter on the river downstream from PT and they got four. Shit loads of shots coming from the river. :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

[img][/img]
2 fat drakes from last night where if i hadnt shot like a learner there should have been three times these :Oh Noes: pic the steel shot bird :Grin:  sorry bout the craP PHOTOGRAPHY

----------


## Dundee

Another drake but should have been more.

----------


## Nathan F

> Attachment 24382
> Bloody good night, pulled off some meeaannn shots


shot cuz

----------


## Toby

Plucked them today, only one had pellets in the body  :Grin:

----------


## Mike H

Hopefully you all decided to spend some time out in the field rather than on here. How'd you go this weekend?

I took my 5 year old daughter out for her first duck hunt. She loved it even though we sat through thunderstorms without a maimai. We sat on a small pond that was in an area close to where a few ducks were feeding. I was hoping they'd come by in the morning, thankfully they did  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Excellent Mike.

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Mike,we sat at the pond that has done alright this weekend but have decided it is a morning feed pond close to the river.

None tonight,saw a few but weren't interested in showing there breasts. :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Saw a few fidgety Mallards, but we were after pheasant...time to go home...

----------


## Petros_mk

Yet another busy weekend,
Got none yesterday, tho got one today... a fairly young one.... 


Quite irrelevant but I did some fishing too... for the sake of sharing here is a pic
...

----------


## Rushy

That top photo is postcard quality

----------


## Dundee

I always have a rod when at the river even while duckshooting. Good work Petros :Thumbsup:   What breed is your dog,im guessing red retriever. :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

> I always have a rod when at the river even while duckshooting. Good work Petros  What breed is your dog,im guessing red retriever.


Multi tasking when duck shooting... nice  :Have A Nice Day: 

The dog - Red setter ...

----------


## Scouser

Went on a duck hunt on the Hoteo River off the Kaipara on saturday, high tide around midday gave us (3) plenty of time to get set up, on the board with 'our' first shot tied up in the mangroves in the harbour itself

then went for a cruise up the river, absolutely stunning place, my first time, no more birds brought down, few shots fired though....then had a 'couple' of beers with the locals in the Mangakura boat club....

"I'll be back"......

----------


## Toby

I'm tossing up weather to go chill out down at the river with the call, shotgun and dog or go for a walk in the maize and see if I can't put up a *rooster* (got you cunts now  :Psmiley:  ) 

It's too hot to do anything atm feels like bloody summer

----------


## Pointer

*Hens* Toby, only shoot hens and Teal

It's hot here too Toby, too hot for fezzins

----------


## Munsey

:Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Munsey.

----------


## Munsey

Dog lives outside , but he's hunted well and hard so he's earned his spot in front of fire

----------


## Rushy

Sound asleep and bollocks to the air. Fantastic.

----------


## Petros_mk

> Dog lives outside , but he's hunted well and hard so he's earned his spot in front of fire


did you get him a drink from McDonalds too?

----------


## Lentil

> Haha yes I have been informed, luckily I've never shot breeding stock then eh?


You have read your hunting licence right???

----------


## Rushy

We would all do that if we thought we could get away with it

----------


## Toby

> You have read your hunting licence right???



Never got a regulation book with my licence.

----------


## Dundee

Mine too Munsey :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wildman

> We would all do that if we thought we could get away with it


Only if you wanted to fuck the resource...


  @Toby it is your responsibility to find out what the regulations are. Ignorance is no excuse.

Rant over.

----------


## Rushy

> Only if you wanted to fuck the resource ...Rant over.


 @Wildman I think you got the wrong end of the stick. I was talking about laying in front of the fire with bollocks in the air.

----------


## R93

> @Wildman I think you got the wrong end of the stick. I was talking about laying in front of the fire with bollocks in the air.


Are yours full of helium Rushy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Toby

> @Toby it is your responsibility to find out what the regulations are. Ignorance is no excuse.


You mean hens and teal are not shootable?

----------


## Rushy

> Are yours full of helium Rushy?


No just a couple of Navy's. Well a bunch of semen anyway.

----------


## Gibo

What a load of dogs bollocks!

----------


## Rushy

> What a load of dogs bollocks!


Mate how many bloody avatars have you had?  You change them more often than my missus changes her mind.

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 24441


im hulk green munsey :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

First call from F&G tonight doing a survey of how many times shooters have been out since after opening weekend.

She had spoken to 50 and I was the only one that missed a day or night cause I was late back from the bush. :Grin: 

Still waiting to see a ranger during my legal licenced activities with rod and gun :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

Took Enzo for a run this morning, Must have seen maybe 15 birds, mainly hens but the few cocks I did see, and the dog was steady to, I missed  :Oh Noes:

----------


## gsp follower

> First call from F&G tonight doing a survey of how many times shooters have been out since after opening weekend.
> 
> She had spoken to 50 and I was the only one that missed a day or night cause I was late back from the bush.
> 
> Still waiting to see a ranger during my legal licenced activities with rod and gun


just out of interest dundee have you been asked  about the subgauge lead in your survey ??
has anyone else?? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## gsp follower

> did you get him a drink from McDonalds too?


lol i bought a burger for my old boy on the way to lake wairarapa one night  but the young fella with me ate it along with his own 3 burgers .
elvis gave him the filthiest look and pretty much sulked and ignored him for the rest of the trip/hunt.
oh and for spite pissed on his gumboots :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> just out of interest dundee have you been asked  about the subgauge lead in your survey ??
> has anyone else??


They never mentioned it.

----------


## Dundee

Going try this puddle tonight :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## BRADS

> Going try this puddle tonight
> Attachment 24464


How many ducks you getting a night ya mad bugger?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Going try this puddle tonight
> Attachment 24464


Looks like you are planning on poisoning them Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> How many ducks you getting a night ya mad bugger?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fark all but don't get em sitting inside aye. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Looks like you are planning on poisoning them Dundee.


Restarting the dam syphon there Rushy,containers were full of water not acid :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Few pics tonight sitting with my cuddly dog.....none came in.

----------


## Toby

You dont shoot the same pond every night do you?

----------


## BRADS

> Fark all but don't get em sitting inside aye.


Good keen man :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> You dont shoot the same pond every night do you?


No I don't Toby after going to town last night and heading out later than usual to the big pond,get half way there only to see stock in the paddock. :Sad:   Change of plans but the numbers were still nill at our later location. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Tonights effort, Pip was a bit excited at the start never been there with her before but she came right in the end. The 2 parries were awesome. I shot one dad shot 1. I thought I missed mine they were flying past so fast after I shot it looked like it was still moving forward as I followed through about to shoot again before I noticed it dropping down. Didn't help their wings were cupped and they were set on landing behind us. Got another band too which is cool 



Fell over in the water we were shooting on in the paddock got a wet ass 2 gum boots filled with water  :Sad:  stupid ass cow trots, bung legs and darkness don't make for a enjoyable walk

----------


## Rushy

Stop you bloody whining Toby. Pengy and Scouser will think there is another Pom on the forum.

----------


## Dundee

Got one tonight,quite a strong SW blowing. Also had a dabchick on the pond witch was entertaining as it dived under to resurface elsewhere.

----------


## Bob Da Browning

We had our worst night on Saturday with only a few shootable ones coming in but not hitting any, funniest thing was my grandson was more excited about firing 2 shots at them after the single shot .410 the side by side with .410 inserts has him thinking he is king Billy LOL we are waiting for his u/o to arrive so I can cut it down to his size (he is 8years old) but I told him he has to sell his single shot to help pay for the new gun. If you have kids or grandkids wanting to get into duckshooting don't wait its fantastic fun just teaching them.

----------


## Pointer

Continuing with the idea of breaking away from my "here's a photo of a dead thing" here's a short write up.

This morning I headed out at the crack, to a spot an hour or so away. It is largely rolling hills cropped in lucerne, with massive patches of gorse dispersed throughout providing ample cover. I have found it seems to hunt better about mid-morning, as the birds have fed right out into the open, providing excellent running:



There are ample roosting trees, and tons of old man inkweed. This bush under a stand of pines would be over 6 foot tall. Where there's inkweed there's roosters:



We had the wind right from where parked at the farmers shed, so set the dog loose. The lucerne was too low here, so I could see birds getting up and away maybe 50m ahead of the dogs beat. Nothing to do but pick her up and get to the next field where the lucerne would have been about calf height, much better cover.

What a difference a bit of cover makes. on her first cast to my left, she had a find off the bat. Since she is a young dog in her first bird season, I am only shooting to her points to ensure it all sinks in, and maintaining her steadiness to wing and shot... Think whistle in mouth while shooting sort of stuff. I asked her to produce, which she did, and one hen got up. She usually drops to flush , but not today, she remained on point. So I stepped towards her to enforce the drop, and a second hen got away. This time she dropped. Cheeky bitch! 

Now where there's girls there's boys. While hens will sit, often their wing beats will send crafty older cocks running as opposed to flying. So how to deal with a crafty running birds? Look for the most likely looking bit of nearby cover, and send the dog downwind of his planned escape route. In this case a stand of gorse alongside a fenceline. I sent Betty left, she got three quarters of the way to the fence, maybe 40m, and locked up. The rest is history, well for this bird anyway. Just when you thought I'd changed, here are the dead thing photos:





Steady to wing and shot, retrieved to hand, I'm very happy with her and there is a quick round of "gooood girls" for Betty. Where do you go from there? When it's going good, it can only go backwards so picked her up and home we went!

Wasn't until I got him home I had a look at him. A young bird, with very small spurs, I'd guess a yearling or thereabouts. Yet he went 28 bars on his tail? Must have been living well in the crops. What the pictures don't convey is his weight, I'd like to find some scales and weigh him. For a small bird, he's heavy. And I certainly can't say that's due to all the lead I put in him  :Zomg: 

Baz, (aka 'onesie' due to all his loose skin) the new recruit, approves

----------


## Gibo

> Continuing with the idea of breaking away from my "here's a photo of a dead thing" here's a short write up.
> 
> This morning I headed out at the crack, to a spot an hour or so away. It is largely rolling hills cropped in lucerne, with massive patches of gorse dispersed throughout providing ample cover. I have found it seems to hunt better about mid-morning, as the birds have fed right out into the open, providing excellent running:
> 
> Attachment 24547
> 
> There are ample roosting trees, and tons of old man inkweed. This bush under a stand of pines would be over 6 foot tall. Where there's inkweed there's roosters:
> 
> Attachment 24548
> ...


I knew it was coming the whole time  :Grin:  Great progress with Betty  :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

Brilliant Pointer, found that really interesting as i know F/all about upland bird hunting......

----------


## Pointer

Thanks Scouser, that was kind of the point - to share a story that highlights how both fun and interesting it can be, and hopefully promote the sport to a few more people as upland shooters can be so secretive. All good fun - glad you enjoyed

----------


## gqhoon

Nice effort dude and well done Betty! Is that a Miroku you're using?

----------


## Pointer

Thanks Hoon, a keen eye you have  :Wink:  Since we last met my trusty old 12g Miroku 3800 fell apart (nearly 5 decades old, a hard 5 decades I think) and wanting to try a sub-gauge I brought a Y-banger in 20g, then thrashed it all last season. While I was impressed with the 20g, I missed the way my Miroku felt, so nabbed this 20g MK70 about 6-7 months ago. A guy at the gun club let me use it on a round of DTL and I shot better with it straight away, better than I was doing with the Y-banger in over a year of use, so couldn't say no!

----------


## gqhoon

Good choice! If you bought it local, I wonder if it's JohnD's?

----------


## Pointer

The Scotsman?

----------


## kawhia

very cool write up, the tail gate pic is a must though

----------


## upnorth uplander

@Scouser join us on our northland trip

----------


## Scouser

> @Scouser join us on our northland trip


Wow mate, cheers for the offer, i will be in Canada for the whole month of June, but ive got to admit i would be keen to try it......its something i would really like to try one day!

----------


## Dundee

Bloody hell Scouser Antarctica now Canada go get em! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scouser

> Bloody hell Scouser Antarctica now Canada go get em!


Yeah Dundee its a tough life but somebodies got to do it  :Psmiley: .....my partners Uncle n Aunt have a 'ranch' just outside Vancouver, so we will stay with them mainly, they have a 'pet' wolf....honest....

only thing is, they are non hunters and dont like it.......yeah, already had a big discussion about that!!!!!!!

----------


## subs

I just seen a mallard will 10 little ducklings, they where to fast for a photo. 
Cant remember seeing ducklings this time of year before.

----------


## Dundee

Head shot whoop whoop :Grin:

----------


## R93

Well I'm buggered if I know what's going on here.
I have spent 8 hrs over decoys in normally productive spots on private land. I have only seen 8 reals and maybe a dozen parries.
Weather is perfect for ducks.
On an average night I will normally see a few hundred reals flying around and con a few in to me for a shot.
I have seen 8 total in the whole valley!!! Managed to fire 3 shots for 2 birds that were just having a look and I didn't see approach, so I fluked them.
Never have I seen it so quiet.
I have been back and forward to Whataroa a couple times in the last few days and have seen bugger all birds, where you normally see heaps in waterways and flooded paddocks.
Hoping it's just a weather thing.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Toby

Is the weather perfect no wind and not a cloud in the sky? Thats the most productive for us this year  :Wtfsmilie:  We went out in a good southerly with good wind and didn't see anything. has surprised us

----------


## Dundee

It is blowing a real gale here but no rain,lets see what happens tonight.

----------


## gsp follower

> It is blowing a real gale here but no rain,lets see what happens tonight.


we,ve had nor west gales and rain predicted but so far not enough to fly a kite :Oh Noes: hoping to get out again either tommorow avo or sunday, after having to pull out of a hunt on a unshot irrigation pond due to domestic crackdown and fear of a hiding :Pacman: .this from the csi opening weekend bopth barrels news letter would make our duck deprived north island brethren cry i imagine :O O: 



> On the opening day rangers visited hunters on Lake Opuha, and on Ashburton irrigation ponds. Of the 36 ponds checked, 21 were not hunted and these provided undisturbed water for wary ducks.


so did the rangers limit out :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

ps anybody else having trouble getting thru to the operation duckpond crowd :O O:

----------


## kotuku

> Well I'm buggered if I know what's going on here.
> I have spent 8 hrs over decoys in normally productive spots on private land. I have only seen 8 reals and maybe a dozen parries.
> Weather is perfect for ducks.
> On an average night I will normally see a few hundred reals flying around and con a few in to me for a shot.
> I have seen 8 total in the whole valley!!! Managed to fire 3 shots for 2 birds that were just having a look and I didn't see approach, so I fluked them.
> Never have I seen it so quiet.
> I have been back and forward to Whataroa a couple times in the last few days and have seen bugger all birds, where you normally see heaps in waterways and flooded paddocks.
> Hoping it's just a weather thing.
> 
> ...


 squire thers a massive slip between arthurs pass &jacksons so the bloody birds couldnt get through.incidentally was in grey last week  apparently the canadas are looking upon the coast as their new "Club Med"

----------


## Dundee

No ducks  but good party when i got home :Beer:  Had some big breakers on the pond but nuffin cum in.

----------


## gsp follower

this avo.s looking promising sunday to :Yuush: getting pretty rugged looking towards methven and inbetween so the river ponds might get some refugee,s fleeing the cold and wind :Sad:

----------


## prattpoint

One from the Rangitikei river today

----------


## stug

Went down to Ellesmere this morning. There was a bit of a Nor-Wester blowing but nothing too strong.  We had a few birds wanting to land at the edge of the decoys and a few more landing 30-40 yards past the decoys. Ended up with 7 mallards a swan. Was all over by 9am.

----------


## Scouser

Nice result stug....looking a bit snug in your maimai.......

----------


## Dundee

It was one of the windiest night at the pond last night and never saw a duck. :ORLY:  But the dab chick was struggling to keep above the waves. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> Went down to Ellesmere this morning. There was a bit of a Nor-Wester blowing but nothing too strong.  We had a few birds wanting to land at the edge of the decoys and a few more landing 30-40 yards past the decoys. Ended up with 7 mallards a swan. Was all over by 9am.
> 
> Attachment 24637
> 
> Attachment 24638


That's a fine looking Mai Mai ! You did well , pitty that NW didn't crank up , if you get too many more I'll start charging rent  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

First time this season rain and gales still no ducks.Funny part was Mrs Dundee falling in the creek :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Dundee, that's not very nice...poor Mrs Dundee...

----------


## Toby



----------


## K95

> Well I'm buggered if I know what's going on here.
> I have spent 8 hrs over decoys in normally productive spots on private land. I have only seen 8 reals and maybe a dozen parries.
> Weather is perfect for ducks.
> On an average night I will normally see a few hundred reals flying around and con a few in to me for a shot.
> I have seen 8 total in the whole valley!!! Managed to fire 3 shots for 2 birds that were just having a look and I didn't see approach, so I fluked them.
> Never have I seen it so quiet.
> I have been back and forward to Whataroa a couple times in the last few days and have seen bugger all birds, where you normally see heaps in waterways and flooded paddocks.
> Hoping it's just a weather thing.
> 
> ...


Been quiet for Me also. Ten birds all up for opening weekend where I've got near limits last few years. I have seen a few birds about but just not concentrated numbers yet. 
There was a heap about today in that rough weather but I only managed a few jump shooting, saw thirty or so today on that pond over at Ford Road north where your mate shoots.

----------


## Munsey

Head shooting Toby, that's showing off  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Been quiet for Me also. Ten birds all up for opening weekend where I've got near limits last few years. I have seen a few birds about but just not concentrated numbers yet. 
> There was a heap about today in that rough weather but I only managed a few jump shooting, saw thirty or so today on that pond over at Ford Road north where your mate shoots.


I haven't checked yet. Any on our pond at ford rd?
You have seen more ducks in one afternoon than I have in a week!
Something is not right talking to everyone.
Poor so far from most I have had a yarn with.
Someone tried to tell me wekas were to blame out the valley?!? 
Probably right as I have seen more of them than ducks ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Dundee

> Head shooting that's showing off


And the breasts are choice. :Thumbsup:

----------


## K95

> I haven't checked yet. Any on our pond at ford rd?
> You have seen more ducks in one afternoon than I have in a week!
> Something is not right talking to everyone.
> Poor so far from most I have had a yarn with.
> Someone tried to tell me wekas were to blame out the valley?!? 
> Probably right as I have seen more of them than ducks ha ha 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No one was shooting on the creek at ford road north from opening. I'm not sure if your mate shot on that pond, there was the thirty there today and plenty more flying about keen to get in. I went there (the creek) early this week and there was up to 100 birds in there, the most I've ever seen there. I gave the pukekos a tong up around there the last couple days to get rid of a few but I'll go sit there for the morning with a few deeks and see what happens tomorrow. 
Put up easily 60 odd over the river at ford south this afternoon but was hard going jumpshooting with the water so high. Couldn't cross and sneak up where I needed to.

----------


## R93

You should come and shoot the pond with me later in the week. It hasn't been shot as far as I know. Heading in for a thar on Monday. Should be out Thursday. Keen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## K95

Sounds good to me, Works going to kick into second gear this week so evenings are a bit uncertain from now on but maybe a morning on the weekend? Hopefully I'll find a couple duck camps when this water drains away and we get some settled weather.

----------


## R93

Nxt Weekend will suit me better as well. Sounds good.  Might go for a fly round and have a look during the week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Dundee

> Nxt Weekend will suit me better as well. Sounds good.  Might go for a fly round and have a look during the week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lucky Barstard :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Got his girlfriend on the 23rd now they can share the freezer together. :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Lucky Barstard


Cheating bastard!!  :Grin:  he could herd some up your way at least aye :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Cheating bastard!!  he could herd some up your way at least aye


That would help :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

River is high now this is the gear that PT and his mate took early this morning.

----------


## Tahr

Mr Dunee, I went to Snee Rd last night. Thought i would beat the rain but it hit when I was at the furtherest point at about 5pm. What a bastard that was. Sleet and rain and wind that I could hardly walk against. Then I had to drive the 2.5hrs home when I got back to the truck, wet except for dry socks and red-bands. And grumpy

Only the insane and infirm aged would do that. It seems that I’m both   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Mr Dunee, I went to Snee Rd last night. Thought i would beat the rain but it hit when I was at the furtherest point at about 5pm. What a bastard that was. Sleet and rain and wind that I could hardly walk against. Then I had to drive the 2.5hrs home when I got back to the truck, wet except for dry socks and red-bands. And grumpy
> 
> Only the insane and infirm aged would do that. It seems that Im both


Classic Thar, @7mmsaum  went in earlier and got 3 deer. Still waiting on the pics though as they wouldn't show on my phone.

It was certainly nasty out last night. :Grin: ‎

----------


## Toby

I might get the shit in the truck and head down to the river, see if anything flushes up on the side.

----------


## PerazziSC3

got 50 odd this morning, first shoot since opening and first with my new gun.

Had the biggest mob of ducks/teal circle and land i have ever seen, hundreds and hundreds. Duck tornado.

Not a cloud in the sky and bugger all wind.

Its cutting up pretty good now tho

----------


## Dundee

> got 50 odd this morning, first shoot since opening and first with my new gun.
> 
> Had the biggest mob of ducks/teal circle and land i have ever seen, hundreds and hundreds. Duck tornado.
> 
> Not a cloud in the sky and bugger all wind.
> 
> Its cutting up pretty good now tho


 :Useless:

----------


## teFerrarri

Allan and Fearns first Rooster for the 2014 season.  This is the dam of our recent litter

----------


## mrs dundee

Funny ha,ha mr Dundee,it was a good trip in thepond not,got a sore foot today,i think i hit the bottom of the creek,bloody weather.

----------


## Dundee

Weather was blowing from all directions tonight set up the few decoys again as last nights blast sent them to the edge of the pond.

Calm when I set them up.


One parry hen came straight at the spread of decoys and was blasted out of the sky from the mai mai :Grin: 



Windy again when we left and only three decoys were visable when we left,might be some good eels to retrieve in the morning :Yuush: 

The wander home with a proud dog. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Dundee. That dog of yours is a loyal legend mate.

----------


## Scouser

Nice rooster TF, well done mate.....how is the pooch coming along?

----------


## username

First ever spoonie. They are such a cool duck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Congrats Usermane, they sure are a pretty duck. Does he have the full colours going on in the chest area?

----------


## Scouser

Fuk, thats a big bill.....almost as big as my last electricity bill.......

----------


## Pointer

One big walk...



For one small bird...





Sad thing is, I must have seen 30? In my defense it's my first outing for quail this year, and I take a bit of adjustment  :Psmiley:  I have to keep telling myself they aren't going as fast as they look!

----------


## Lentil

About time I contributed to this thread. New possie in the F&G ballot. Took a lot of work pre-season. Pulled a bloody acre of raupo, bowled the old maimai, and built a new on in a better spot.
My son and I took our usual week off work, and went duck hunting all week for the first week of the season. Had a good opening day, with limits pretty early, so went for a wander and bagged 3 roosters between us. F&G rangers spotted us coming back and checked us out. Seems we did better than most in the area. Got limits most days for the week, but at 6 each per day, not a big bag. Here's a few pics.


Went for another rooster hunt later in the week and managed another couple each.


I also got about 2-1/2hrs of video, so a bloody great time really. Been slim pickings since, with 3-4 birds between 2 of us each day for the weekends since opening.

----------


## Scouser

Score Lentil, well done mate!!!!

----------


## Gapped axe

I could see the birds decoying in to you, a great reward for the effort put in.

----------


## Lentil

> I could see the birds decoying in to you, a great reward for the effort put in.


Hell - you have good eyes. It seems that more birds came from our end than last year, so a bit hard for you guys. Nice to meet you on the Friday before. You going back this last weekend?

----------


## Bonecrusher

A few images of my 2014 season

----------


## Rushy

I like the contrast of blues in that top photo

----------


## gsp follower

> One big walk...
> 
> Attachment 24738
> 
> For one small bird...
> 
> Attachment 24739
> 
> 
> ...


i feel that pain pointer
great morning on a big irrigation pond today.
a ton of birds about but the usual indecision ,overexcitement, read safety catch on ,reared its head  :Grin: 
still 10 mallards taken ,mostly drakes, and a couple of parries between 3 0f us.
pic to follow at some stage .it was fn freezing and i didnt even get the phone out but fortunatle massive did the honours after scoring himself a few birds to on another pond on the farm :Yuush:

----------


## mikee

Finally after putting in a bit of preseason recon (well a lot really) My mate got his pheasant 3.5 minutes after leaving the vehicle and I finally managed to shoot one  over my own dog  and which my dog , actually pointed). Stoked would be the understatement of the day. 
Since the limit is one each we ended up back at the car  for coffee. All very civilized and a bloody good show, what!
Please excuse the poor photo

----------


## Dundee

Congrats mikee :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant Mikee.

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome mikee  :Cool: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pointer

Too easy aye Mikee  :Cool:  Well done

----------


## gqhoon

Awesome! Top effort!

----------


## mikee

Thanks guys. Only took my wee girl today to help me find em. My wee boy is the better hunter but unfortunately is gunshy  :Sad:   He has been relegated to 'pretend hunting. He's much happier as the season is much longer for him.

----------


## teFerrarri

Fantastic result Mikee !!!

----------


## gsp follower

> i feel that pain pointer
> great morning on a big irrigation pond today.
> a ton of birds about but the usual indecision ,overexcitement, read safety catch on ,reared its head 
> still 10 mallards taken ,mostly drakes, and a couple of parries between 3 0f us.
> pic to follow at some stage .it was fn freezing and i didnt even get the phone out but fortunatle massive did the honours after scoring himself a few birds to on another pond on the farm


[img][/img]

some barely warmed up hunters did i mention it was f.....n cold :Omg:

----------


## workingman

> some barely warmed up hunters did i mention it was f.....n cold


It must be wearing that nurses outfit under your hunting clobber that makes you freeze

----------


## EeeBees

Dix and I went down the river with Harry...Dix worked well and finally a hen was flushed...then this afternoon we were down the Tutaekuri...no pheasants.   Poor foto taken on cellfone.

----------


## teFerrarri

Aidan (14) and his last ducks for the season.

----------


## gsp follower

> It must be wearing that nurses outfit under your hunting clobber that makes you freeze


shh tattle tale :Grin: went on the rakaia thisorning 8 odd ducks on spot only 2 came back only one offering a chance :Pissed Off:

----------


## Toby

Well we finished the season yesterday with 11 ducks, 7 were off one pond while jump shooting, that was awesome to see that many left laying on the water when they first jumped!

Think our tally was around the 80 mark, pretty good for 3 shooters I reckon. Was a awesome month I should have gone out more then I did but was good to get the dog doing some work and to hunt with my granddad for the last time, according to him, well see next year. I don't think he can stop himself coming out to the mai mai

5 ducks the other 2 were just out of the camera view.


This was the first real drake we got. Nice green head white ring around the neck and had a good curl on the tail.

----------


## stug

Good stuff Toby, still got two more months of shooting down here!

----------


## gsp follower

> Good stuff Toby, still got two more months of shooting down here!


your cruel stug :Thumbsup: 
yep cant wait to harvest a real coloured up fully mature drake.
strange there were plenty around in febuary

----------


## Toby

And that's it for us. All plucked gutted and in the freezer.

Worked out 81 ducks for 11 hunts this month between 3 people but mostly just me and dad as granddad only went on 2 hunts and my brother came with us once.

Me and dad are rapt with the season.

----------


## Nathan F

> And that's it for us. All plucked gutted and in the freezer.
> 
> Worked out 81 ducks for 11 hunts this month between 3 people but mostly just me and dad as granddad only went on 2 hunts and my brother came with us once.
> 
> Me and dad are rapt with the season.


Thats a good season mate well done. How long do you hang your ducks for?

----------


## Toby

Yeah best season I've ever had. Best season dad and granddad have had in many years too.

Just until the water stops driping so just a few hours.

----------


## Lentil

> Good stuff Toby, still got two more months of shooting down here!


I'm glad ours has come to a close. I went out for the 3 mornings of the long weeken (being the last days n all), and not one duck came into the wetland (23 possies). Took the surfcasters on Monday, but no fish either. Bugger.
My wife asked what I was going to do now that duckshooting has finished as an excuse not to talk to her. I said "actually, I was thinking of going into the bush". I know one bush I won't be going into for a while!!

----------


## Toby

Haha!

----------


## P38

> I'm glad ours has come to a close. I went out for the 3 mornings of the long weeken (being the last days n all), and not one duck came into the wetland (23 possies). Took the surfcasters on Monday, but no fish either. Bugger.
> My wife asked what I was going to do now that duckshooting has finished as an excuse not to talk to her. I said "actually, I was thinking of going into the bush". I know one bush I won't be going into for a while!!


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Fortunately there's plenty of other bush out there Lentil

Some of it might even be virgin bush.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> Fortunately there's plenty of other bush out there Lentil
> 
> Some of it might even be virgin bush. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Not in Papamoa Pete  :Grin:

----------


## Lentil

> Fortunately there's plenty of other bush out there Lentil
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Native bush then?

----------


## Rushy

> Native bush then?


Plenty of that around.

----------


## Gibo

> Native bush then?


Ha ha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

> Native bush then?


Plenty of "native" bush these ways!

----------


## Dundee

Ya can still smack the parries and pukes Toby

----------


## Nathan F

Some of you "keener types" need to get down here for a duck hunt :Wink:

----------


## stug

@Toby that is a good haul, you'll probably shoot more ducks than me and I've still got 2 months left.

----------


## Toby

You need to get out more Stug!

----------


## Lentil

> Some of you "keener types" need to get down here for a duck hunt


I have thought about that Nathan, but imagine the letdown the next season back home!

----------


## Toby

I was more worried about shooting over 20 ducks. Think of all the plucking!!! Took me and dad about 3-4 hours to do 13 ducks and have them hanging back up to dry out.

----------


## Lentil

> I was more worried about shooting over 20 ducks. Think of all the plucking!!! Took me and dad about 3-4 hours to do 13 ducks and have them hanging back up to dry out.


Jeez Toby - you need more practice!

----------


## Toby

I'm slow at plucking!!  :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

> Jeez Toby - you need more practice!


you could just go for the breasts... 
but that's just too much effort for little return I say. stick to the plucking....the more the merrier....

----------


## 308jase

> Finally after putting in a bit of preseason recon (well a lot really) My mate got his pheasant 3.5 minutes after leaving the vehicle and I finally managed to shoot one  over my own dog  and which my dog , actually pointed). Stoked would be the understatement of the day. 
> Since the limit is one each we ended up back at the car  for coffee. All very civilized and a bloody good show, what!
> Please excuse the poor photo
> Attachment 24964


Awesome mikee,
I managed one for the weekend as well

Attachment 25127

possibly the shortest bird dog out there in the weekend and I think he may have been more interested in looking for rabbits but he put this one up and then a hen the next day.
Not real flash on the retrieve though... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

Lost a bird today, which always annoys me. I'm sure he was dead in the air as the wings stopped and head down he started to curl under him self in a tumbling motion, surely stone dead. Landed in a sea of gorse about 12 ft High. He isn't on the ground as I crawled through most of it. and two dogs failed to find him. I'm sure he is hung up in the top of the gorse above my head so will go back with machete tomorrow. Pisses me off

----------


## Dundee

> Lost a bird today, which always annoys me. I'm sure he was dead in the air as the wings stopped and head down he started to curl under him self in a tumbling motion, surely stone dead. Landed in a sea of gorse about 12 ft High. He isn't on the ground as I crawled through most of it. and two dogs failed to find him. I'm sure he is hung up in the top of the gorse above my head so will go back with machete tomorrow. Pisses me off


Can't win em all even with the best dogs,i know the feeling.

----------


## Dundee

Nothing happened tonight not a sound :Sad: 

Only the dog snoring :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Nothing happened tonight not a sound
> 
> Only the dog snoring
> Attachment 25136


Prod the bugger

----------


## mikee

> Awesome mikee,
> I managed one for the weekend as well
> 
> Attachment 25127
> 
> possibly the shortest bird dog out there in the weekend and I think he may have been more interested in looking for rabbits but he put this one up and then a hen the next day.
> Not real flash on the retrieve though...


You are not alone with the poor retrieve. I never taught "fetch" and rue'd the day on Sat.  Went point, flush, bang, splash..................... then look at dad with the hope YOU like swiming "look".   :Grin:

----------


## 308jase

Haha,

Sounded like what happened to me............bloody cold wasn't it!  My 10yr old son thought it was hilarious watching me go get the bird while him and the dog sat on the bank ( didn't help when he remarked how clever other peoples dogs were compared to ours) :ORLY:

----------


## gsp follower

> Lost a bird today, which always annoys me. I'm sure he was dead in the air as the wings stopped and head down he started to curl under him self in a tumbling motion, surely stone dead. Landed in a sea of gorse about 12 ft High. He isn't on the ground as I crawled through most of it. and two dogs failed to find him. I'm sure he is hung up in the top of the gorse above my head so will go back with machete tomorrow. Pisses me off


yea thats a share bastard [pointer the top of a gorse patch can be as dence as a roof. :Pissed Off: 
down here we got the opposite problem in places scrub like crap so low and thick a foxy would struggle to crawl thru it.
blackberry and gorse is bad enough but chuck in this shoite and matagouri and you really appreciate what your dogs put up with for you.

----------


## Toby

Had Pip down the river trying to find this pheasant but he was a no show. Now that the maize is harvested on the other side of the river the fat hua is probably over there scoffing up large.

On the plus side I managed to keep Pip up where I wanted her to flush him back over me as he flew across the river. Well that was the plan anyway.

----------


## Dundee

Usual drill no birds tonight :ORLY: 


Coming home at 1830 there was a two legged female walking up the road in the dark :Zomg: 

Said to the "Mrs she might need a ride"  ......"FO eat your dinner" was the answer :Grin: 

River tomorrow might get a trout if no birds. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Said to the "Mrs she might need a ride"


You should have said "she might need a lift". Ride implies a whole different meaning to the Mrs.

----------


## Dundee

One nice fat mallard drake at the creek this morning.

----------


## Rushy

Good work Dundee.

----------


## Toby

Can you still shoot ducks down the bay? 

Wairoa should be in the hawkes bay region  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

We are classed as Wellington Region Toby.

----------


## mrs dundee

> One nice fat mallard drake at the creek this morning.
> Attachment 25220


taking a photo of my dog.

----------


## Dundee

Managed two at the big pond tonight. Here are the pics.

----------


## Toby

Went to the river just pulled up, had my brother this time. I got the gun locked doors was ready to go he's still fucking around he slams the door shut and the rooster I have been after all season gets up and fucks off across the river. Needless to say I'm not a happy camper but thats the way the cookie crumbled

----------


## Rushy

> Went to the river just pulled up, had my brother this time. I got the gun locked doors was ready to go he's still fucking around he slams the door shut and the rooster I have been after all season gets up and fucks off across the river. Needless to say I'm not a happy camper but thats the way the cookie crumbled


I am not an advocate for violence Toby but I hope you clipped his ear.

----------


## Toby

Some f words flew out my mouth thats about it. Been after this bugger last year too Rushy. Seen him a couple of times this year and I missed 2 shots early in the season  :Sad: 

Awesome looking bird the ole pheasant.

----------


## Rushy

> Awesome looking bird the ole pheasant.


Yes they are. He will have a lot of bars on his tail then.

----------


## EeeBees

> Managed two at the big pond tonight. Here are the pics.Attachment 25235


   Crickey Dundee, Jess has got more displacement than the Titanic... :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

> Went to the river just pulled up, had my brother this time. I got the gun locked doors was ready to go he's still fucking around he slams the door shut and the rooster I have been after all season gets up and fucks off across the river. Needless to say I'm not a happy camper but thats the way the cookie crumbled


Was that the big boy near the maize? Nearly punch-up material hahaha!

You know where he is and what time he is there, it's only a matter of time...

----------


## Toby

Yup. about 2-2.30 at the car park.

Nah I havent seen the one in the maize for a while now

----------


## Dundee

> Crickey Dundee, Jess has got more displacement than the Titanic...


 
Yes she sure provides a launch will add an old pic later.Usually too dark too get good photos of the launch. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Well he has or should have learned the rule "never slam the door when goin hunting"



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gsp follower

> Went to the river just pulled up, had my brother this time. I got the gun locked doors was ready to go he's still fucking around he slams the door shut and the rooster I have been after all season gets up and fucks off across the river. Needless to say I'm not a happy camper but thats the way the cookie crumbled


you can pick your friends toby but not your rellies :Grin:  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Dundee

Here is some old footage. The quote missed the dog was "I thought I missed her launch"

----------


## ADG

Four ducks each weekend so far, mostly Mallards this year, whereas last year was mostly Paradise.  Then one Pheasant for me and one for my Pal yesterday.  About the right amount of birds, enough to eat, puts some in the freezer and not too much work, but some enjoyable hunting.  Started a new immigrant into the sport of chasing ducks as well.  Not ducks for him yet, still on the clay birds but starting to come onto the target consistently so perhaps in a week or two, he can try his hand.

Seen a few quail, fist covey was about 20 birds, but with no dog and them flying off over tall scrub, no shooting, but as I was picking up a couple of rocks to hurl into the bushes a couple more flushed and over open ground.  Of course not ready.  But a few days later got a shot at one lone bird the went up and behind me.  He got off free.  Hopefully this weeks forecast easterlies are not to bad as I intend to bag some quail.

Managed a few pigeons as well.

----------


## Dundee

Found some old footage of the 2011 season,has music added so it might not stay on utube for long.Here is hoping as it was a great season.

----------


## Pointer

First brownie of the year

----------


## Rushy

Well done

----------


## Toby

Can a guy cry if he finally got a shot at a certain pheasant and missed both times?  :Oh Noes: 

I went to this place where there is toi tois and kinda bushy/open stuff that I think pheasants would like so figured at 5 maybe he goes there to snooze in the trees around that area then I heard him take off from behind me but couldn't see him. SOunded pretty far though so I walked 400 or some meters down towards him back up the river when I thought I might as well go home it's getting dark (all clouded over about to piss down) so turned around when I heard a magpie. Hmmm I'm gonna shoot them I haven't shot a magpie in ages. So I head over to the tree they were in when he comes flying out of the tree they were in and BOOM miss fuck BOOM miss. If it was a movie the next 10 mintues would be beeeeeeepppppppppp. I'm going to pattern the gun tomorrow cause going off my shooting during duck shooting he should be dead so gonna check to make sure it isn't this new ammo thats the problem. Hope it's the ammo/choke combination thats wrong. If it was me just missing then I think I might actually get a tear in my eye.

----------


## gadgetman

:Grin: 

Tissues?

----------


## EeeBees

> Can a guy cry if he finally got a shot at a certain pheasant and missed both times?


Of course he can, Toby: weep on ye valiant Ybanger..it is not so much the missing: what brings a tear to the eye is knowing that a bird with a brain the size of a pea has managed, yet again and  by whatever means, to elude the oven... :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Can a guy cry if he finally got a shot at a certain pheasant and missed both times? 
> 
> I went to this place where there is toi tois and kinda bushy/open stuff that I think pheasants would like so figured at 5 maybe he goes there to snooze in the trees around that area then I heard him take off from behind me but couldn't see him. SOunded pretty far though so I walked 400 or some meters down towards him back up the river when I thought I might as well go home it's getting dark (all clouded over about to piss down) so turned around when I heard a magpie. Hmmm I'm gonna shoot them I haven't shot a magpie in ages. So I head over to the tree they were in when he comes flying out of the tree they were in and BOOM miss fuck BOOM miss. If it was a movie the next 10 mintues would be beeeeeeepppppppppp. I'm going to pattern the gun tomorrow cause going off my shooting during duck shooting he should be dead so gonna check to make sure it isn't this new ammo thats the problem. Hope it's the ammo/choke combination thats wrong. If it was me just missing then I think I might actually get a tear in my eye.


Hate to say it Toby but I have generally found in life that the operator is usually the cause of "issues" rather than the equipment as much as I prefer the other way round.   :Thumbsup:  I bet you lifted your head for the second shot.

----------


## EeeBees

> First brownie of the year
> 
> Attachment 25351


Go Betty!!!!  I would love to get the Bretons on those!!!

----------


## Toby

> Hate to say it Toby but I have generally found in life that the operator is usually the cause of "issues" rather than the equipment as much as I prefer the other way round.   I bet you lifted your head for the second shot.


Probably had it up for the first shot too. He came right over head and I know I was gawking at him, never took my eyes off him. I have no idea how I shoot tbh I normally just pull the trigger and things fall over or keep going.

Still going to check the ammo

----------


## Sparrow

not much flying in the fog but still might get rained off tomorrow, back for another crack :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 25384
> 
> not much flying in the fog but still might get rained off tomorrow, back for another crack


looks a good spot sparrow if a little windless :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

Wet and windy home before 1800hrs bloody dark and not a quack insight. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## gsp follower

> Wet and windy home before 1800hrs bloody dark and not a quack insight.


they know how deadly you are dundee and they,ve passed the message around :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## gsp follower

missed a drake on a backwater tonight, thought id achored him when feathers flew  but must have been to far back on the crossing shot :Pissed Off:

----------


## Dundee

Big pond is getting close to full. Had relocate the swan and parrie siloughettes as they were under water. Dog not to impressed  with the water flowing through the mai mai. :Grin: 

Will see if anything comes in tonight with the full moon.

----------


## Rushy

The dog is not as keen as you Dundee.  Good luck in the moonlight.

----------


## Dundee

She is keen Rushy but not happy with the results.
A lot of water has passed over and under this bridge on the way to the big pond.


Calm out there tonight and pond is full up there. :Have A Nice Day: 



This full moon on Friday the 13th is scary shit aye two moons rose in the night sky tonight :Grin: 



Few ducks seen but nothing in range. :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

Often the last thing a possum sees Dundee. Two Moons (splat)

----------


## Pointer

Hunted some rubbishy bush covered hill country for two finds today, both cocks. No shots fired, due to the cover I couldn't get a bead on either. Thought I'd take the opportunity to use the finds to enforce Bettys' steadiness, but she dropped to flush both times before I could blow the drop whistle, and looked at me in a condescending manner when I did  :Have A Nice Day: 

Tons of birds on the way in, so did a quick door knock and the cockie was happy to see me. Told me not to bother with his front country for shooting (which blew me away given the numbers I saw on the way in) and took me to the back of his place and showed me some absolutely prime country bordering his eucalypt block. Think 300 acres of inkweed kind of thing. I was frothing. I'm back there tomorrow at the crack, wish me luck!

----------


## Rushy

Hot barrels Pointer.

----------


## upnorth uplander

Soundz like u found the mean spot bro

----------


## Toby

Are you busy around the first week of July?

----------


## Pointer

> Hot barrels Pointer.


Cheers Rushy, can't wait for tomorrow. Even made sandwiches! Must be serious when I make sandwiches




> Soundz like u found the mean spot bro


Hope so, will let you know how I get on tomorrow. Hope all my talk doesn't jinx it




> Are you busy around the first week of July?


Message me some dates so we can do the coast. and bugger your 2 frogs and 7 pigs! haha

----------


## Toby

Haha that sandwhich comment cracked me up.

Yup I'll have a look on the calander and see what dates are where and what not.

----------


## EeeBees

> I'm back there tomorrow at the crack, wish me luck!


Wish you luck, me? Are you kidding...I am at work tomorrow;  in the middle of pruning grapes with a horde of people and you want thoughts of luck...good god man!!! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Last day here for mallards.

----------


## Rushy

> Last day here for mallards.


Go get them Dundee

----------


## Pointer

Didn't go as planned today...

I thought given the country the cockie showed me yesterday, I'd take two dogs and run them in turns, as to not run the legs off them. So Enzo got the call, as well as Betty. Couldn't leave Baz at home so he came along as cheerleader. 

The first section I was expecting birds on, so Enzo got the nod to run first.  He decided that setting wasn't in his job description today, and plowed his way through 4 finds, the last one a group of 4 birds nestled up on a bluff under an inkweed bush. Betty, who was at heel, dropped to the finds and looked up at me with the "he's in trouble isn't he boss?" look. I was so wild I actually bit through an Acme 212 whistle! We had a brief, but meaningful discussion on his future job prospects in the industry, and after that he was right, setting like a champ. His breeder told me once that you had to have a sense of humour to own a red!

His next find was nice and clean, a cock bird. After the shot I decided that was enough for him and picked him up, making his run just over half an hour:


Next up was Betty. What to say about Betty? This little dog hunted her heart out for me as usual, in cleaner country she showed me she can really stretch her legs. Coming under my ownership at 15 months means our rapport has been a work in progress, but days like today that show me we are on the right track. Handled silently for me the whole time, I used the whistle to turn her once. Unfortunately all hens (8 of them!) so nothing shot, yet rock steady to all of them. We were half way down the plateau at this stage so I picked her up after an hour and three quarters. Pleased with how she is going. 

Ran the hairy red spaniel for the last run, to the end of the plateau then back to the car. Three more finds, all cocks. only one shot due to terrain. Finished his run just under an hour, thus making Enzo man of the match. A lot of squandered opportunities today, but that's hunting!

The prick didn't even look at the camera for the podium photo:



So... anyone know where to buy an acme 212?

----------


## EeeBees

Now, if you had a black and white dog with you it would have been even a better day :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Great report and neat fotos...

----------


## Pointer

ooh wait, I've got just the pic of a black and white dog! taken today. Hang on

----------


## Pointer

While I was getting the chooks, Howie was getting the trout! Taken today at Rotoma

----------


## Dundee

> While I was getting the chooks, Howie was getting the trout! Taken today at Rotoma
> 
> Attachment 25581


That is a classic picture Pointer

----------


## Pointer

> That is a classic picture Pointer


It's not staged either Dundee, the pic was taken and Howie pulls out one of his classic smiles!

----------


## EeeBees

Its the Rotorua lakes you can use a jig line, is that right?   Will he be going for his ship masters ticket any time soon? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> That is a classic picture Pointer


Absolutely Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Last night on mallards,same result 0 never saw one.

But on a brighter note we have water now :Grin: These last two were taken on the 19th of May.


Parries and pukekos are still on the licence to hunt,average season here but lack of water earlier might have had an effect.
Still great times with dogs,family and friends. :Have A Nice Day:  Only missed 5 nights this season.

----------


## EeeBees

Poor Jess!!  Only missed five nights...wow!!

----------


## Dundee

> It's not staged either Dundee, the pic was taken and Howie pulls out one of his classic smiles!


Neither was this........... :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

Good to see your dogs like fishing too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Neither was this...........
> Attachment 25587


Casting like a demon Dundee.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Last night on mallards,same result 0 never saw one.
> Attachment 25582Attachment 25583
> But on a brighter note we have water nowThese last two were taken on the 19th of May.
> Attachment 25584Attachment 25585
> 
> Parries and pukekos are still on the licence to hunt,average season here but lack of water earlier might have had an effect.
> Still great times with dogs,family and friends. Only missed 5 nights this season.


Admire your dedication.
Can't help but wonder what would you do if you lived where 50 duck limit bags are the norm?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

> Admire your dedication.
> Can't help but wonder what would you do if you lived where 50 duck limit bags are the norm?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Probably clog up the server with 50 photos a night ! Ha ha . I do agree great dedication , you deserve a trip South Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Yeah thanks guys,all that would change is a few more ducks I guess. Our limit was 6 mallards daily for the season but lack of birds in the areas we hunted. Got enough for some meals :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## upnorth uplander

@Pointer nice work, go Enzo

----------


## Nathan F

> Probably clog up the server with 50 photos a night ! Ha ha . I do agree great dedication , you deserve a trip South Dundee


Yeah come down for a shot. I have not been out again mainly because my freezers overflowing. Still got a month and a half here.

----------


## gsp follower

> The prick didn't even look at the camera for the podium photo:


he,s got that ''you growled me so im ignoring you'' look pointer :Grin: 
great pics and birds



> Now, if you had a black and white dog with you it would have been even a better day


if you had a red and white dog you,d have bitten thru the whistle your tongue and probably bottom lip :Wtfsmilie:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## stug

I took my 9yr old daughter down to Ellesmere on Sunday, went in off Jarvis Rd down by Greenpark. We were trying out our layout blinds. It was too calm and fine, didn't end up firing a shot. Had 3 parris fly over but I thought they would come around again, so left them. Of course they kept on going!

----------


## Dundee

Certainly looks a picturesqe set up. :Cool:

----------


## gsp follower

> I took m
> y 9yr old daughter down to Ellesmere on Sunday, went in off Jarvis Rd down by Greenpark. We were trying out our layout blinds. It was too calm and fine, didn't end up firing a shot. Had 3 parris fly over but I thought they would come around again, so left them. Of course they kept on going!
> 
> 
> 
> :


ellys a beauty all right even on a birdless windless day:yaeh am not durnk

[ATTACH=CONFIG]25623[/ATTACH
not a startling specimen but csi legal and part of its scruffy condition is due to the nightmare shite the dog had to get it out of.
plus canning of some young trees oon the way down didnt help :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## stug

Good stuff with the pheasant, I haven't chased them since moving down from the NI, use to love hunting Rotoehu forest.

----------


## Pointer

> not a startling specimen but csi legal and part of its scruffy condition is due to the nightmare shite the dog had to get it out of.
> plus canning of some young trees oon the way down didnt help


Hey a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush as they say! South Island gold that bird, treasure it  :Cool:  Well done GSP Follower

----------


## gsp follower

> Hey a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush as they say! South Island gold that bird, treasure it  Well done GSP Follower


well done red,  id have not had a shit show in hell of finding it without him let alone retrieving it . :Wtfsmilie: am happy it was a one shot dead in the air scenario  tho. christ knows how long a job or shittier one for that matter,it would have been for him if id winged it.

----------


## mikee

> ellys a beauty all right even on a birdless windless day:yaeh am not durnk
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]25623[/ATTACH
> not a startling specimen but csi legal and part of its scruffy condition is due to the nightmare shite the dog had to get it out of.
> plus canning of some young trees oon the way down didnt help


I could hazard a guess where you found him too......................  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

no he was legal  :Grin:  a one acre ,if your lucky, csi spot that produces a pheasant every year  :Grin: 
usually a bigger bird than this tho :Ouch...it Hurts:

----------


## Toby

I have some breasting to do tomorrow (Parries are the only bird I wont pluck)





Used the SxS for the first time. and last  :Wink: 

First shot cough shots! blew me back a bit. Figured it out in the end the front trigger lets both barrels go but if I pull the back trigger then front trigger its fine.

----------


## Gibo

Good haul Tobes  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

I spooked a mob of parries tonight and three went into Possum Trappers sights while he was sitting with his blonde demon and he got three with two shots.

----------


## Gibo

Blonde demon?

----------


## Dundee

> Blonde demon?


Blonde bitch the same age as @Toby bitch

----------


## Rushy

> I spooked a mob of parries tonight and three went into Possum Trappers sights while he was sitting with his blonde demon and he got three with two shots.Attachment 25812


Good work PT.

----------


## Pointer

> First shot cough shots! blew me back a bit. Figured it out in the end the front trigger lets both barrels go but if I pull the back trigger then front trigger its fine.


You didn't make the fatal mistake of putting two fingers on the triggers while using a double triggered gun did you?  :Wink:

----------


## stug

> Used the SxS for the first time. and last 
> 
> First shot cough shots! blew me back a bit. Figured it out in the end the front trigger lets both barrels go but if I pull the back trigger then front trigger its fine.


Take it to a gunsmith, it might be doubling. My fathers old sxs did this. Pull one trigger and both barrels go. I had this happen to me when I was about 8, the possum wasn't happy either!

----------


## Toby

> You didn't make the fatal mistake of putting two fingers on the triggers while using a double triggered gun did you?


Nope, but a guy in the group did haha.

I'm not too worried about it stug, it gives me something to tinker with  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

Went out for my weekly walk this morning, left home at 8am, had a bird by half eight, home by nine!

Wasn't exactly plain sailing, some terrible shooting on my behalf meant the rooster that Betty found for me was hit a bit far back. It dropped a leg as it sailed away, nearly over the crest of a hill 100 metres away. I thought at this point it was all but lost, when at the top of the hill, it spiralled out of the sky like a burning helicopter and bit the dust! Needless to say it was one very much alive and annoyed rooster that was retrieved to hand by Betty. This is her first retrieve on a pricked bird and runner, so I'm happy with how she took it all in stride:

----------


## Gibo

Betty  :Thumbsup:  
Dad  :Ouch...it Hurts:

----------


## gqhoon

Nice effort and well done Betty!

What were you doing to break your winch rope?

----------


## Pointer

Ask Gibo  :Oh Noes: 

Rrainstorm turned our spot to sloppy custard, sheared the front pin on the PTO shaft (never again, now carry spares) and stripped the cable from the hook. Rolled a tire of the rim, spent the night sliding down a clay slope... Luckily snatched out by a mate of a mate the next morning (in a Nissan thankfully)

----------


## gqhoon

Those shear-pins are a real pain to get at too! Thought of getting rid of the steel cable and using synthetic rope?

----------


## Pointer

Yep, welded the rear one together, and drilled the front one out and put a 8mm high tensile one through it. so if it breaks, it breaks the front one only. 
I thought about synthetic yeah, but am worried about its life span, hear its no good left in sun, it perishes? I wouldn't mind because then I can get rid of the massive Nissan fairlead and bring the front back about 75mm.
I have a china winch new in the box here, might pull the cable off that but I'm suspicious of its quality?

----------


## Gibo

Good times!  :Grin:  Series of descisions from us that could have done with a bit more thought ha ha

----------


## Pointer

Dead right there! All good fun though, nobody was hurt  :Grin: 

Your thoughts on synthetic Hoon?

----------


## gqhoon

That's the way to do it!

Talk to Tony Delany at Ultra Ropes Pacific in Tga. He's the agent for Amsteel Blue, which is used in the marine industry, tug tow-lines, moorings etc, so fine with UV. You'll only need 10mm rope, of which you'll fit 30m on your standard drum.

----------


## Toby

Ahh I forgot to say about it jammed up that's when we left anyway but to open I ended going with the post ramming treatment figuring if it smashes to bits it's no skin of my nose as it's pretty shitty anyway.

It opened but could get the bullets out as the extractor wouldn't pop out.

Pulled it too bits and one firing pin was bent the other was burred out which stopped them retracting. Not sure if this was the sole reason for it jamming up and not working but when I get around to putting it back together I'll soon find out. I bent the other back straight and clean up the sides. I'm not too sure it's good that its bent once as it's likely to keep bending but I guess there's only to find out



On the plus side I remember how it goes together  :Have A Nice Day: 
On the down side I'm not too sure how to get it back together  :Sad:  Those springs are bloody hard.

----------


## EeeBees

GO BETTY!!!!!!!

----------


## mikee

> Went out for my weekly walk this morning, left home at 8am, had a bird by half eight, home by nine!
> 
> Wasn't exactly plain sailing, some terrible shooting on my behalf meant the rooster that Betty found for me was hit a bit far back. It dropped a leg as it sailed away, nearly over the crest of a hill 100 metres away. I thought at this point it was all but lost, when at the top of the hill, it spiralled out of the sky like a burning helicopter and bit the dust! Needless to say it was one very much alive and annoyed rooster that was retrieved to hand by Betty. This is her first retrieve on a pricked bird and runner, so I'm happy with how she took it all in stride:
> 
> Attachment 25817


Go the mighty "proper" pointer.  Great stuff

----------


## Chop3r

There is a knack to getting the springs in Toby

----------


## Toby

> There is a knack to getting the springs in Toby


Please share!!  :Grin:  I haven't had a go yet but about to go in as I need to see if a new fore end I made for a U/O fits and might have a fiddle with it then

----------


## gsp follower

> Please share!!  I haven't had a go yet but about to go in as I need to see if a new fore end I made for a U/O fits and might have a fiddle with it then


fiddling with guns must be a gunsmiths 3 favourite words except when the fiddling has gone to far and even they cant put humpty back together again :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Chris

Went for a wander this arvo ,blowing a gale but sick of sitting on couch .Working some rough area's near track & along creek,been going a few minutes when Shadow spun round & locked into point.The pheasant sprang from under his nose almost immediately ,my 2nd shot tipped it over & dog went across the creek for a pretty simple retrieve .Nice bird , me & dog are pretty smug tonight .

----------


## Gibo

Good skills Chris  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

Kai on Gibo

----------


## Rushy

> Went for a wander this arvo ,blowing a gale but sick of sitting on couch .Working some rough area's near track & along creek,been going a few minutes when Shadow spun round & locked into point.The pheasant sprang from under his nose almost immediately ,my 2nd shot tipped it over & dog went across the creek for a pretty simple retrieve .Nice bird , me & dog are pretty smug tonight .


Good shit Chris. I was just over the hill from you for the last couple of days.

----------


## Chris

You didn't stop in for tea n scones ,thats a bit rude .

----------


## Rushy

> You didn't stop in for tea n scones ,thats a bit rude .


Nope, I went over the Kopu Hikuai. Thought about giving you a bell but then got on the Waikato with my brothers and that was the end of all other ideas.

----------


## Chris

The old girls scones aren't that great to be honest.Let me know next time will do a smoke fish for ya .

----------


## Rushy

> The old girls scones aren't that great to be honest.Let me know next time will do a smoke fish for ya .


Sure. Thanks for the offer.

----------


## EeeBees

Today dawned clear after rain during the night...Harry and I were off to the river...he with the Beretta today...team leader Dionee...

Early on in the piece she put up a rooster...bird away...going upstream she got onto some tantalizing scent beds but birds well gone...we encountered another shooter and spent sometime discussing the gamebird schedule with him as in taking the Spoonbill off the schedule, reducing mallard bags (for our region) and putting the teal back on the schedule...we were all in accord on that!!



Then on the way back downstream, Dionee went on point on the edge of huge bramble bush...out of its midst rose a very nice covey of Californian quail, one of which Harry shot.

We had had a five hour sojourn; getting back to the carpark and once Dionee was settled and comfortable we opened the thermi and whilst drinking coffee, we heard a rooster calling only some few hundred metres from the car park...!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Mint picture Eeebees :Cool:

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you...Harry took that one, Dundee... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Well done Harry :Cool:  Great shot!

----------


## Pointer

Had to head back East to repair a hole in a roof... Couldn't stay long but managed to squeeze in an hour or two of hunting yesterday morning.

Brisk morning, strong winds, overcast, an eerie light illuminating Young Nicks Head. Gizzy in winter. Being short on time I picked a favourite ground I used to run my dogs on a lot, one that has historically been a pretty low bird numbered area. More for the nostalgia, good memories of friends, and dogs, gone by. Walking through those dry eastern fields brings back strange feelings. I would have thought I'd be happy to roam these places again but instead it brought a mix of regret and perhaps anger, maybe frustration. Even on such a fierce day Tairawhiti is resplendent in her raw beauty. Why did I leave ever this place?



The mill paddock cock. I used to run my dogs here because it was relatively barren, save for a few 'training' hares to add some distraction. Then last summer this fella moved in. Wise in his solitude, he gave Enzo the slip at least twice. I took delight in arranging his demise with Betty yesterday morn. The wind kept lifting his tail for the photo, dog trying to rearrange it. Speaking of dog, the ears have fallen off so I'll give her a rest for a bit and go back to basics, like recalling when I bloody well say so...



This picture above shows the background better. I do miss this place

----------


## Toby

Good stuff Pointer. Love your write ups. Could have gone to tok bay too! cunty docs changed appointment times!

----------


## Dundee

Nice bird I wasn't going to say nice C**k as shit would fly :Grin:

----------


## mikee

Lovely write up Mate, I was not aware though that pointers actually have ears that work, decoration only I thought

----------


## Pointer

Thanks fellas




> Lovely write up Mate, I was not aware though that pointers actually have ears that work, decoration only I thought


Thing is, she is a very compliant wee thing. I suspect it was my mood that day that had an overall affect on our performance, more my attitude than any disobedience on her behalf. I have to rememeber the golden rule of always looking at ones self when addressing dog issues...

----------


## Rushy

> I have to rememeber the golden rule of always looking at ones self when addressing dog issues...


Pointer I must introduce you to our Great Dane some day. One word from me and it does what it bloody well wants. Biggest waste of space in creation.

----------


## Pointer

As long as it brings you joy Rushy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Cool post mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Snuffit

Excellent reports guys.

----------


## Petros_mk

Good job Jim.
Nice and open country on the photo. Is that common around Gisborne?

----------


## Pointer

No Pete, it's horrible. Never go there  :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

> No Pete, it's horrible. Never go there


yea, thought so too... 
many have said that as well...

----------


## Chris

Another nice afternoon ,working Shadow threw the rough along the creeks.First to flush was a very nice rooster that gave me a  low crossing shot that I missed 3 times at less than 20m.Was a lovely big bird ,still don't know how I missed but it was going bloody fast cackled as well cheeky prick.
But continued to work the side creek & a double of Pook's the dog flushed.He don't care what they are they're all retrieves.
With dog working very well a short break then back into it & with another Pook flushed then retrieved from the middle of the river where it dropped.Put Shadow into the flax further up stream ,still working hard along the creek another flushed Pook. Suspect this 1 I wounded to follow up tomorrow. So put #1 dog on a sit then called him in getting on for 5.30 we going home buddy.
Cockie will be wrapped these bloody things fouling his troughs & wanted them gone.

----------


## kawhia

> yea, thought so too... 
> many have said that as well...


my roots are there.... waiting on the dairy industry to hit the coast then i can go home.

----------


## gsp follower

sat on a handy freezing little hole last night, only got 2 shots off at a drake of a pair .
had about a dozen come in but these old eyes let me down as im trying to only take drakes. letting them land and having the dog flush them didnt help either. by the time i could identify the drakes they were to far out.as for coming in they bombed in from every bloody direction but the one i expected :Angry: i,l let them settle again for a last hurrah sunday and shoot the river pond this avo/evening

----------


## PerazziSC3

Good shoot for me this morning, 14 down.

----------


## Rushy

Good skills.

----------


## gsp follower

> Good shoot for me this morning, 14 down.
> 
> Attachment 27360Attachment 27361Attachment 27362Attachment 27363


excellent no such liuck for us last night but still a few feeds in the freezer and geese swans parries and quail still open.
pheasants to in csi :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

Thought I'd stop by a spot I found earlier in the year during a pre-season recce trip, it paid off!

Started with crossing a river which looked innocent enough until I got to ball height, and got swept off my feet. Like a wet rat I clambered ashore, wrung my clothes out, and checked my ammo. My lovely lady was on the opposite shore with the remaining dogs laughing herself silly...

To cut a long story short, terrible shooting once again. Usually by this late in the season I'm on form, but I think I'm getting worse! First bird Betty found I missed with both barrels. Second one I'm sure I had hit, saw it drop a wing as is glided back over the river. I really hate losing game, I get really annoyed with myself. As hunters we owe our quarry a clean death, its the least we can do. Luckily he was recovered in the most unusual fashion, which I'll get to soon.

The third find of the day was a continuation of the terrible shooting theme, just pricking him with the second shot. He hit the deck out in an open paddock, recovered instantly, and was legging it for cover when I sent the "Black Death" in. She took him at lightning speed, and brought him back very much alive and pissed off at the speed she took him at. I was very pleased with her for this, I would have hated to have lost two birds that day.

As I usually do, I turn for home after one bird. Crossed the river in a different spot this time, no slip ups. Met up with my partner who was running Enzo and Baz up the river flats. Metres from the car, Enzo locks up, setting staunchly facing into a bank. On command, he rushes in, and a pheasant lifts. I hear it scramble up the bank onto the road. On climbing up to the road, I find a small clump of grass with a pointer puppy sticking out of it. I look in to this tiny clump, and see a tail feather of a cock. I parted the grass, and there is the most bedraggled pheasant I have ever seen, being stared to death by Baz. The autopsy later revealed a grand total of three pellets in the poor sod. Enzo saves the day! 

Days like this are a great demonstration on how a good dog is an asset to a hunter in the recovery of wounded game. Both of these birds would have been lost otherwise.

----------


## Dundee

Mint write up Pointer :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Excellent Pointer. You are looking younger.

----------


## Munsey

Good story and dog work . You be happy with the photo too

----------


## Pointer

> Excellent Pointer. You are looking younger.


Healthy living and a pure heart Rushy  :ORLY:

----------


## Petros_mk

Good stuff Jim,
Sounds like the spaniel is coming to his senses...

----------


## gsp follower

> Started with crossing a river which looked innocent enough until I got to ball height, and got swept off my feet. Like a wet rat I clambered ashore, wrung my clothes out, and checked my ammo.


the gun pointer, how was the gun :Grin: 
great read thanks



> Days like this are a great demonstration on how a good dog is an asset to a hunter in the recovery of wounded game. Both of these birds would have been lost otherwise.


 a truer word etc............

----------


## Pointer

> Good stuff Jim,
> Sounds like the spaniel is coming to his senses...


Wouldn't go that far  :Have A Nice Day:   The Irish mud spaniel still has his moments. Does everything right, just not all in one sitting!




> the gun pointer, how was the gun


The only thing that I managed to keep dry was the gun. The Mrs. reckons it was all she could see above the water, like a periscope  :Grin:  That said, it takes more than that to stop a miroku!

----------


## Gibo

Great read mate, why no little Baz in the pic?

----------


## Pointer

Too busy destroying a cow pat just out of the photo  :Grin: 

Had a sneaky look at "Gibos field" last weekend, saw seven roosters in 20 mins  :Cool:  Might have to come help me tip a few of them over

----------


## Gibo

> Too busy destroying a cow pat just out of the photo 
> 
> Had a sneaky look at "Gibos field" last weekend, saw seven roosters in 20 mins  Might have to come help me tip a few of them over


Oh yeah, keen as. Do I have a field?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Pointer

You mentioned a certain maize paddock behind TP once, saying it was lousy with birds. You weren't lying  :Cool:  Trick is getting them. Need two shooters

----------


## Gibo

> You mentioned a certain maize paddock behind TP once, saying it was lousy with birds. You weren't lying  Trick is getting them. Need two shooters


Ah my field  :Wink:  yip yip its a tricky one. When youre ready  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Or take the mrs  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Have you been down Pap beach road lately? Shit they must be near plague proportions. See groups of cocks  hanging out like its a sausage festival! They know they are safe the buggers :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

> Or take the mrs


Nah I can't take her to that spot, she'll pillage it with the mud spaniel! 

Yeah its rotten with birds down Papamosis (yep its a spreading disease) Great training ground, shame its too close to civilisation for a bomb up

----------


## Gibo

> Nah I can't take her to that spot, she'll pillage it with the mud spaniel! 
> 
> Yeah its rotten with birds down Papamosis (yep its a spreading disease) Great training ground, shame its too close to civilisation for a bomb up


Live capture and release?  :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

Been meaning to post an update on my hunting for few weeks now but while dog works seems to be going great, my shooting is too embarrassing to comment on, so I've been keeping it on the down low... Anyways, whats the harm. Might as well post something.  :Have A Nice Day: 

After a long week of work and booze, Saturday woke up early in the dark, grabbed the gun, vest and the dog, did my usual few hours drive to the hunting ground and off we went for a 4 hour hunt... 
First 30 minutes yielded us nothing apart from few bruises and pokes from blackberry. Light break to rethink were to go next and give the dog a break. 
Of we went on the next 30 minutes mission which required me to cross a very small creek covered by fallen trees, the dog crossed with no issues while I took my 10 minutes, once I am out I could not see or hear the dog. This season I haven't hunted with a bell, I tend to keep track of my dog by just hearing his running, plus he keeps in touch so bell doesn't really do me any good anyways. Eventually I find him locked on point, staring at a rubble of branches, his stickiness tells me its most likely brown quail... 4 fly out like fire works 2 shots both misses.... I mark where they land and turn back to work untouched area before I hit the same covey again, plus 10 or so minutes gives the quail some time to release scent.

2 minutes in, dog slams on point again. 4 more up, 1 shot - missed... Took 10 minutes break to get my thoughts together, so I made a decision to leave them behind and maybe hit them again on the way back to the truck. 20 more minutes of hunting, few indications but no productions, the rain came on us briefly so a 20 minute break/snack was justified.

Next on the menu was a naked cut-over heavy with ink-weed, facing the sunny side, it must hold something. From the first cast, Aki slowed down, roading for a long time , until he stops and 4 more brownies fly out prematurely (no shots). Aki confused looks back at me, he deserved a cuddle but I told him to get on and find the bastards... After few more obstacles to tackle where I almost broke a leg, I find the dog on point in a clearing... a foot forward and a brownie flies to my left pulling away my concentration while 3 more fly off down the line... F%CKKKKkkkkkk!!!!!  Enough was enough, I couldn't be more pleased of Aki's work, and couldn't be any more disappointed of my shooting so I turned back towards the car...

Day wasn't over yet.
Aki finds an hen. A point followed by a produce and a couple of meters jump to give it a chase that quickly came to a halt after I blew the whistle for the first time in the day. Funnily enough, he is steady to quail but pheasant wings especially a rooster calling on the flush still give him the inclination to chase. But his work on the hen was beautiful, took me 5 mins to soak in the joy.
Not long after a rooster was pointed well away from me, a late season experienced rooster that is. Flushed as soon as I locked the gun, solid 70+ meters away, I had #7.5 in the chambers with wide-open chokes so I didn't even contemplate pulling the trigger... Tried to find him again, but the forest was too think so we went home empty handed with beaten feet.... 
It was a roller-coaster ride to cry and laugh at the same time...

----------


## Pointer

Nice write up Pete.

And don't worry about the brownies, I'll get them for you  :Have A Nice Day: 

A pic from this morning:

----------


## Petros_mk

> Nice write up Pete.
> 
> And don't worry about the brownies, I'll get them for you 
> 
> A pic from this morning:


Hahaha, just rub it in mate...

Good effort tho... Betty sounds like she's becoming a machine...

----------


## Pointer

Knew you'd be good for a wind up, haven't got the opportunity to take the piss out of you this season since we haven't caught up  :Psmiley:  

Should throw that nice pic of Aki setting in the young pines that was on FB, show the forumites the sort of country you're talking about?

----------


## Petros_mk

> Knew you'd be good for a wind up, haven't got the opportunity to take the piss out of you this season since we haven't caught up  
> 
> Should throw that nice pic of Aki setting in the young pines that was on FB, show the forumites the sort of country you're talking about?


You've got too much to wind me up about with my shooting skills... 

FB photo??? guys Pointer & Setter FB in my signature below. Like it, post your photos. Lets get some foot-traffic through the page...
Seems like Pointer and me are the only ones sharing photos... give us a hand...

----------


## Pointer

Stick the pic up on here?

----------


## Petros_mk

A fairly young forest, that has mixture of 3-4 year old pines and some younger ones too ... A good amount of ink weed, black berry & water is present....
Quail tends to be in more naked forests rubbishy type of fallen trees that doesn't have much green grass (I guess insects are more present there)...
Pheasants are  found anywhere really, more towards the ink-weed fested places, following the sun they tend to keep on the warmer ends of the hills...

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 27744
> 
> A fairly young forest, that has mixture of 3-4 year old pines and some younger ones too ... A good amount of ink weed, black berry & water is present....
> Quail tends to be in more naked forests rubbishy type of fallen trees that doesn't have much green grass (I guess insects are more present there)...
> Pheasants are  found anywhere really, more towards the ink-weed fested places, following the sun they tend to keep on the warmer ends of the hills...


 we got a lot of those rubbish rows in the harvested stuff here to like a fucken sas obstacle course for dogs :Grin: 



> FB photo??? guys Pointer & Setter FB in my signature below. Like it, post your photos. Lets get some foot-traffic through the page...
> Seems like Pointer and me are the only ones sharing photos... give us a hand.


suppose us poor versatile guys photo,s are about as welcome as a fart in church  :Oh Noes:  :Grin:

----------


## kawhia

i just posted one for you petros.

----------


## Petros_mk

> we got a lot of those rubbish rows in the harvested stuff here to like a fucken sas obstacle course for dogs
> 
> suppose us poor versatile guys photo,s are about as welcome as a fart in church


Go for it mate... doesnt make a difference if its versatile or not...

----------


## Scouser

Enjoyed that write up Petros....glad its not just me that misses 'flying things' (ducks),nice one mate!

----------


## Petros_mk

> Enjoyed that write up Petros....glad its not just me that misses 'flying things' (ducks),nice one mate!


Join the club mate, it becomes embarrassing when it happens over and over again... 
While it gives me joy to land a bird or two, its more that I'd like the dog to get the reward after a job well done. In saying that, it hasn't affected him yet, he still is as keen as he ever was  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scouser

Sweet....i burst out laughing at this bit....(priceless)......"until he stops and 4 more brownies fly out prematurely (no shots). Aki confused looks back at me, he deserved a cuddle but I told him to get on and find the bastards..."

----------


## Petros_mk

> Sweet....i burst out laughing at this bit....(priceless)......"until he stops and 4 more brownies fly out prematurely (no shots). Aki confused looks back at me, he deserved a cuddle but I told him to get on and find the bastards..."


Hahaha... thats a crack up, does sound a bit dodgy when you isolate the sentence....
F-ckin aye Scouser... got a dirty mind in there...Wait until Pointer reads this... I'm in for some piss take....

----------


## Pointer

Nah I know what ya meant  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Bloody good read petros :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

> Join the club mate, it becomes embarrassing when it happens over and over again... 
> While it gives me joy to land a bird or two, its more that I'd like the dog to get the reward after a job well done. In saying that, it hasn't affected him yet, he still is as keen as he ever was


Petros_mk, neat write up.


Never be embarrassed by the genus Coturnix!!!   Pick a bird and follow him through; that will get the quail in the stew!! :Grin:  :Grin: 

The dog will never tire of the scent...however, he'll eventually eat your arms off :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## upnorth uplander

Nice work @Pointer ,nice bit of forest Petros

----------


## gsp follower

> Join the club mate, it becomes embarrassing when it happens over and over again... 
> While it gives me joy to land a bird or two, its more that I'd like the dog to get the reward after a job well done. In saying that, it hasn't affected him yet, he still is as keen as he ever was


its one reason i hunt quail a lot alone :Sick: 
no witnesses except the dog and so far he,s keepin stum :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
one did get unlucky yesterday avo, 3 shots at a covey flush of 30 birds 1 down.

----------


## gsp follower

> its one reason i hunt quail a lot alone
> no witnesses except the dog and so far he,s keepin stum
> one did get unlucky yesterday avo, 3 shots at a covey flush of 30 birds 1 down.


[img][/img]
id load yesterdays one but telecom tells me my phone,s not set up to email pics which is pretty funny cos up untill a few days ago i didnt have a problem grrrrrrr

----------


## Petros_mk

A fairly rushed morning, started off with the wind on our back so a decision was made to walk to the other end of the forest and work our way back. Even tho the dog is old enough to know how to work the wind, it still puts the odds against him and I'm not keen to set him up to fail. 

Ironically enough, walking on the beaten track with Aki on the lead 5-6 pheasants were having a gathering, and not long after 2 more were flushed behind us. Couldn't blame the dog for not picking up any scent, I worked him too far froward. But he had to be blamed for not listening to my stop whistle, I had a bit of a chat with the specialist before we continued.

No bird contact for the next couple of hours. For last I left a nice little spot where I usually find brown quail, before we call it the day maybe we can find a sparrow or two. No luck there too...

To give it a bit more irony I change the #9s for some Fiocchi #6s as we exit the scrubby quail grounds and Aki slams on point as soon as I put the gun over the shoulder.... Couple of snaps with my phone and we moved in for the flush...Not to rush things, I left the first bird go, but the second one was dead on the sights so I gave it a nudge... The specialist was steady so a pat on the head was deserved...dead brownie in the bag, off to the car and home for a beer....
Sorry for the photo quality...

----------


## Dundee

Love your reports Petros :Cool:

----------


## EeeBees

Go Aki!!!   Shocking quality of fotos :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## upnorth uplander

Nice Pete

----------


## gsp follower

> A fairly rushed morning, started off with the wind on our back so a decision was made to walk to the other end of the forest and work our way back. Even tho the dog is old enough to know how to work the wind, it still puts the odds against him and I'm not keen to set him up to fail. 
> 
> Ironically enough, walking on the beaten track with Aki on the lead 5-6 pheasants were having a gathering, and not long after 2 more were flushed behind us. Couldn't blame the dog for not picking up any scent, I worked him too far froward. But he had to be blamed for not listening to my stop whistle, I had a bit of a chat with the specialist before we continued.
> 
> No bird contact for the next couple of hours. For last I left a nice little spot where I usually find brown quail, before we call it the day maybe we can find a sparrow or two. No luck there too...
> 
> To give it a bit more irony I change the #9s for some Fiocchi #6s as we exit the scrubby quail grounds and Aki slams on point as soon as I put the gun over the shoulder.... Couple of snaps with my phone and we moved in for the flush...Not to rush things, I left the first bird go, but the second one was dead on the sights so I gave it a nudge... The specialist was steady so a pat on the head was deserved...dead brownie in the bag, off to the car and home for a beer....
> Sorry for the photo quality...
> Attachment 27929
> ...


no wonder people think we,re mad spending hours and a not insignificant amount of wedge to bring home a bird not much bigger than a blackbird :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

They do not know what they are missing... :Grin:

----------


## Snuffit

Loving the dog photos and sweet reports, keep them coming.

----------


## GSP

> no wonder people think we,re mad spending hours and a not insignificant amount of wedge to bring home a bird not much bigger than a blackbird


Friend and I drove over 2 hr on Sunday, spent 3.5hr hunting and got 1 quail.  Mind you, we missed a few.

----------


## gsp follower

> Friend and I drove over 2 hr on Sunday, spent 3.5hr hunting and got 1 quail.  Mind you, we missed a few.


the trick is to figure out why you missed them  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
everytime i think i have i manage to miss them in a different way.
so close yet so fast and manueverable the little buggers. 
what gets me is the amount of non gunners who say '' you got a shotgun how can you miss ''
''fucken easily'' i reply :Grin: 
[img][/img]
quail is about 15 ft in front and just on the edge of the right hand tire track two thirds thru the curve :Killzonesmiley:

----------


## Petros_mk

> what gets me is the amount of non gunners who say '' you got a shotgun how can you miss ''
> ''fucken easily'' i reply


hahah... I get that quite often.
Funniest part on Monday morning in the office I get asked "how was your weekend" so I end up getting excited explaining every detail about how the dog ran, where the birds were, how was the weather, and the final straw is when I say "but I missed everything".... 
Whoever has asked me usually stands there confused questioning my sanity....

----------


## GSP

They are very cunning.  They fly out when you turn your back, out behind trees, into trees where you never can see them and most amazing is their ability to land and just dissapear.  We saw a covey running and it flew into 1 tree.  We sneaked around behind the tree in an effort to flush them back out onto the low scrub on the river bed.  Some we shot at and missed and probably half went out onto the river bed.  We never found one of them.  We stopped off at another area on the way home and a dozen or so flushed from manuka and scrub like a rocket heading for the really thick stuff (those huge blackberry patches ) and I was lucky to hit one and thought I might have to call my friend over with his dog to help find it as my dog didn't see it at all, but he soon came out the bushes with it.  I was lucky it wasn't a runner.

----------


## EeeBees

I know I make the mistake, but I have figured it out that sometimes we, not our dogs, but we  get too close to the covey...scenerio...dog on point (you know instinctively that it is not pheasant by the way dog is pointing) we move on up...like the lifesaving Hiemlich manoeuvre which is now deemed unnecessary,  I have found that by staying back a bit and letting the pellets reach out, even I shoot better and somehow you can better concentrate of the individuals and not the mass because you can see more of the picture than just a glorious blur of grey...

----------


## gsp follower

> They are very cunning.  They fly out when you turn your back, out behind trees, into trees where you never can see them and most amazing is their ability to land and just dissapear.  We saw a covey running and it flew into 1 tree.  We sneaked around behind the tree in an effort to flush them back out onto the low scrub on the river bed.  Some we shot at and missed and probably half went out onto the river bed.  We never found one of them.  We stopped off at another area on the way home and a dozen or so flushed from manuka and scrub like a rocket heading for the really thick stuff (those huge blackberry patches ) and I was lucky to hit one and thought I might have to call my friend over with his dog to help find it as my dog didn't see it at all, but he soon came out the bushes with it.  I was lucky it wasn't a runner.


i got you beat :Pissed Off:  i know where a big covey roosts 
right thinks i flush them from roost trees follow and begin all time best quail tally.
uhuhuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nah the little bastards just jumped from one tree to another so i chased them around about an acre before even i realised they,d made a dick of me .
the dog had worked it out long before and never left his pointing up the succession of trees. :Grin: 
i could hve beaned a couple every time the changed trees but that aint hunting so i content myself catching them occasionaly in the scrub or ambushing them on thier way back from a free feed .



> ,* I have found that by staying back a bit and letting the pellets reach out, even I shoot better and somehow you can better concentrate of the individuals and not the mass because you can see more of the picture than just a glorious blur of grey.*..


you send the dog to flush then?same but actually taking a step back and sideways  giving  your self more room can help to. 
your right being to close to the flush is sometimes worse than being to far away :XD:

----------


## Gibo

I flush brownies each day. I must give this bird shooting a go on day too  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Quite alimentary that, Gibo!!!!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> I flush brownies each day. I must give this bird shooting a go on day too


DO YOU THRIVE ON FRUSTRATION STRESS AND DISSAPOINTMENT GIBO :Grin: 
i jest all of the above just makes the successes all the sweeter. :Killzonesmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> DO YOU THRIVE ON FRUSTRATION STRESS AND DISSAPOINTMENT GIBO
> i jest all of the above just makes the successes all the sweeter.


Well I am married  :XD:  Ha ha

----------


## hamstring

The other day I missed 3 of the easiest shots 
That you will ever get on Cali's only to knock over 
An absolute Hail Mary on the way back to the ute.
They are very easy to miss sometimes. 
And the more time they give me   The more I seem
To miss them

----------


## kawhia

> DO YOU THRIVE ON FRUSTRATION STRESS AND DISSAPOINTMENT GIBO
> i jest all of the above just makes the successes all the sweeter.


sounds like a cocker owner.

----------


## gsp follower

> The other day I missed 3 of the easiest shots 
> That you will ever get on Cali's only to knock over 
> An absolute Hail Mary on the way back to the ute.
> They are very easy to miss sometimes. 
> And the more time they give me   The more I seem
> To miss them


shit i wish 3 was all id missed but yes i get the point you can overthink this shotgunning game :Thumbsup: 



> sounds like a cocker owner.


you leave my COCKer out of this :Grin: 



> Well I am married Ha ha


nuff said :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## EeeBees

From an article in the magazine produced by the Brittany Club, Victoria, Australia, dated May 1988, the editor ran an article written by Durwood Hollis on the Western Quail of the USA...of the Cali he writes...'these birds are very gregarious, often mixing several family groups together in a 'super-covey' of immense proportions.  California quail will hold for the hunter if they are well scattered at the initial flush.   Preferring to run or flush well out of range, California quail can be difficult to hunt if conditions are not favourable'.  

Hollis states 'Even though these spunky birds would just as soon run as fly, I still find hunting them a consummate challenge'.    And so say all of us :Grin:

----------


## teFerrarri

Mallard hen with 15 ducklings spotted crossing a paddock this morning.  Sadly  the neighbour feeds the hawks and feral cats so  she will probably settle down somewhere tonight with ten ...or less

----------


## hamstring

not long left
Till season ends

----------


## Petros_mk

> Attachment 28106not long left
> Till season ends


that goes on my desktop background....
Awesome photo ....

----------


## Scouser

> that goes on my desktop background....
> Awesome photo ....


+1 brilliant photo mate....says it all

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 28106not long left
> Till season ends


awesme in everyway :Killzonesmiley:

----------


## Wildman

> Mallard hen with 15 ducklings spotted crossing a paddock this morning.  Sadly  the neighbour feeds the hawks and feral cats so  she will probably settle down somewhere tonight with ten ...or less


So you know what to bait you traps with then...

----------


## gsp follower

> So you know what to bait you traps with then...


i hear lead shot is bad for them do what  the only nz study on waterfowl did and force feed it to them :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

Since I've started posting summaries I'll do one for today even though I wasn't into it 100%.  Not sure why really, just woke up on the wrong side of the bed... Screw it, I decided to go anyway.
Conditions weren't great to start off with, fog everywhere, sun was about to come out and boil the living shit out of us, there was no wind whatsoever, so I just went with it. Let the dog do its thing I'll just follow...

First 40 minutes or so, we worked some thick young pines with heavy cover underneath... Aki was pulling away from me more than usual and a bell may have been useful but it was still manageable...we worked the side of the hill up to the ridgeline and I saw 2 hens burst out from my left (nothing to do with the dog). Aki moves in and stops on point where the hens were. Not a big deal i thought, just some cold scent, but where there are hens there are cocks. Nah, not really, a 3rd hen bursts out...
Aki fairly steady gets a pat and we take a 10mins break. 


A nice breeze developed in the mean time, so upwards and onwards. Well in this case it was downwards and onwards. 20 or so minutes in the game I see a hen fly out far in the distance, eventually we get there and Aki stops. I take a photo and we roaded in for a while but no birds (definitely cold scent of the hen). Damn, I needed another break.  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick: 

I had enough of tripping over and bruising my legs so we hunted some open cover for the next hour... Towards the very end Aki stops on point on top of a log, I had to menuver through the rubble to take a proper shot and that didn't even work, 4 quail up while my legs were spread wide open climbing through this shit, 2 shots nothing down. I saw the 5th bird running on the ground so I gave Aki the "go ahead", he does few loops and the bird is up in the air, by that time I had reloaded only 1 barrel, took a shot and missed again. F*CK!!!!!!! :36 1 18:  :36 1 18:  :36 1 18: 

Not much to do afterwards really, it was scorching hot. I decided to walk the beaten track and let the dog work the outskirts, if he picks up any scent we'll investigate further, if not we'll just go for a walk around areas where I haven't been before just to see what I can hunt next time I'm there.

A solid 1 hour walk and Aki stops on point of the 3rd time, much like the photo above, he was standing on a log. By the time I got to him I can't believe how much noise I made. There were 2 roosters on the other end of the logs hiding in ink-weed, they didn't move at all. Aki moves in for the flush, both take off in opposite directions. Dog wasn't quite steady here, things got a bit too much for him but 2 shots - no kills.... :Yuush:  :Yuush:  :Yuush:  Seriously - if I had an e-collar I'd be better off putting it around my neck and giving the remote to the dog, the number of birds missed is ridiculous...
Did my walk back to the truck and off home.... I've got a whole week off work so there will be few hunting missions to come in the next few days....

----------


## el borracho

lets hope we see some summery s from you of the dog trials this year

----------


## Petros_mk

> lets hope we see some summery s from you of the dog trials this year


you are better at doing those than me....

----------


## el borracho

im sure they will have grown by then    


> you are better at doing those than me....

----------


## EeeBees

If you go down to the woods today....



Got off to a late start this afternoon, but finally Harry, his brother and I were able to get down the river.   Dionee team leader again.



Dionee worked like a demon, her work in the huge blackberry bushes was courageous...bell stopped and up the covey went...Harry did a fine shot...



Coming back up from the river, she indicated a rabbit, which was also shot and taken home...

----------


## Petros_mk

> Attachment 28223im sure they will have grown by then


you confuse me again Brian...
What do my balls have anything to do with my choice not to do trial reports on a public forum?

----------


## BRADS

Here we go again :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

> I've got a whole week off work so there will be few hunting missions to come in the next few days....


Neat report and fotos as to your usual standard!!   Could feel the frustrations just reading your journal!!  Hope you have successful missions over the week...

----------


## el borracho

> you confuse me again Brian...
> What do my balls have anything to do with my choice not to do trial reports on a public forum?


bwhhaaaaaa

----------


## el borracho

> If you go down to the woods today....
> 
> 
> 
> Got off to a late start this afternoon, but finally Harry, his brother and I were able to get down the river.   Dionee team leader again.
> 
> 
> 
> Dionee worked like a demon, her work in the huge blackberry bushes was courageous...bell stopped and up the covey went...Harry did a fine shot...
> ...


thats nice looking country Eesbees , many birds in there

----------


## Petros_mk

> Here we go again


Yea I know, my apologies. Not sure why I even said anything in the first place.
Learned my lesson...

----------


## EeeBees

> thats nice looking country Eesbees , many birds in there


No, we do not have the birds such as other regions...more is the pity...if we want birds in numbers it is a travel matter...what did a avid gun tell me last season...that there are probably 15 guns to every rooster in this area!!   No far from the truth from my observations.

----------


## el borracho

that is a shame with such pretty grounds

----------


## el borracho

mind you eesbees i tend to remember a post where i talked of shooting to many pheasants and you phiifffed it more or less -- the result is what you get to shoot today !!the short sightedness of people . an emphasis on quality work over quantity of birds shot  and we would all have more birds

----------


## EeeBees

There are many factors at play in the maintenance of gamebird populations...none of which can be adequately or theoretically assumed the greater ...look at the mallard bags some decades ago in the Waikato...50 birds...not wishing to regurgitate your previous thread on this matter, I will say that my response to the thread was that most will attest to the fact and it is a fact that gamebird/waterfowl shooters are the conservationists of the species however if the bag and specie as stipulated by the governance then that is what most shooters will aim for (pun intended)...last year in this region they upped the bag from two to three as pretty much a last minute reprieve...this year back to two cock ringneck pheasants...the Californian quail has been listed with a bag of 10 per day for quite a number of years now...good luck and bravo to anyone who could fill that bag on a daily basis in these parts.

----------


## el borracho

yes , ive always thought the evidence was in the day out and the results gained -well over some days , it appears where you are the blanket legal  amount allowed to be shot may be being managed poorly . i do hope you back might mutterings next time due to your most unfortunate game numbers

----------


## el borracho

i wonder how many would back a single bird a day policy ????to keep number up that others might enjoy the day out with at least one to bring home of the pheasant variety

----------


## gqhoon

Are you familiar with the relationship between daily bag limits and hunter harvest and their impact on gamebird populations?

----------


## Pointer

> mind you eesbees i tend to remember a post where i talked of shooting to many pheasants and you phiifffed it more or less -- the result is what you get to shoot today !!the short sightedness of people . an emphasis on quality work over quantity of birds shot  and we would all have more birds


You're clearly not familiar with the area and the many decades of work various acclimatisation societies put into it, to no avail. It has nothing to do with shooting pressure clearly as back in the Hawkes Bay societies' day there were ten times the shooters out there. 




> i wonder how many would back a single bird a day policy ????to keep number up that others might enjoy the day out with at least one to bring home of the pheasant variety


People have a hard time justifying a game licence as it is, who would buy one for a few weeks of duck shooting and one pheasant a day? Maybe not in the Hawkes Bay as above, where a pheasant is hard work, but in BOP? Theres a pheasant under every second shrub here

----------


## el borracho

> Are you familiar with the relationship between daily bag limits and hunter harvest and their impact on gamebird populations?


only in the real time evidence and the lack of game in many areas due to over hunting with daily limits which are pretty senseless, but of course this is just my very humble opinion -you carry on and wack as many as you can until they're thin enough on the ground that others just give up  . of course we do have land being cleared so habitat leaving , harder to get onto land doesn't help either. ive never considered the game fee license a great expense in comparison to other sports and i am not at all a wealthy man .
Iam sure I am not alone in this observation and thought which really is for the betterment and enjoyment of our sport

----------


## el borracho

[QUOTE=Pointer;284109]You're clearly not familiar with the area and the many decades of work various acclimatisation societies put into it, to no avail. It has nothing to do with shooting pressure clearly as back in the Hawkes Bay societies' day there were ten times the shooters out there. 

what do you think is causing a lack of game being found in many areas ?it doesnt really matter what it is ,it just means rather than bang 3-4 birds on a block you shoot one and let another hunter have a go also . share the love , doesn t mean you cant work your dog  for a time to enjoy the day!maybe they could even extend the season if less birds were shot daily ??

----------


## Dundee

Be lucky to see a pheasant once a year down here. :Sad:  Pleanty of peasants thou :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## el borracho

i was chatting with a chap in the Whanganui about his areas . He has purchased one of my very fine puppys so he can cover more land than his spaniels can due to the obvious problem in his area of thin bird numbers . A shame when you have  great public  ground for dogs but few feathered game to shoot.

----------


## Petros_mk

Just curious, what does F&G do with the funds from the licences? How are they reinvested back in the wild?
Do they release birds or aid the population growth somehow????

----------


## Dundee

> Just curious, what does F&G do with the funds from the licences? How are they reinvested back in the wild?
> Do they release birds or aid the population growth somehow????


What Does Fish & Game Do | Fish & Game NZ

----------


## el borracho

be interesting to see  what they do for upland game versus ducks and their habitat in how much money and time is spent

----------


## kawhia

> i wonder how many would back a single bird a day policy ????to keep number up that others might enjoy the day out with at least one to bring home of the pheasant variety


for those that run pointing breeds I reckon a day of finding birds and taking the odd few birds is what it's all about.
petro's stories of late are testament of that, the dog finds far out weigh the shooting success....{I would say the gun don't fit him regardless}
run spaniels over the same ground and you end up blasting everything put out.... I know I do lol.

----------


## kawhia

> be interesting to see  what they do for upland game versus ducks and their habitat in how much money and time is spent


for a start they should delay the start of upland til june......who needs to shoot short tailed roosters anyway.
and I'm sick of all the easy birds being shot while I chase ducks.

----------


## el borracho

yes id agree for a true pointing breeds connoisseur a day hunting is far more about good work with the hope of a result than blasting all in sundry . in saying that if the game aint there doesn't matter what one has to run .i think petros is a right hand shooter but has a strong eye left... thank goodness for those hunters following behind lol
i have no doubt a spaniel man appreciates the finer points like a good pointer and  setter man 
if you havent private land to shoot in many regions your going to have a hard hunt , managed and stocked differently this could change .. maybe

----------


## Petros_mk

> for those that run pointing breeds I reckon a day of finding birds and taking the odd few birds is what it's all about.
> petro's stories of late are testament of that, the dog finds far out weigh the shooting success....{I would say the gun don't fit him regardless}
> run spaniels over the same ground and you end up blasting everything put out.... I know I do lol.


Correction: I, myself don't fit the gun...
The gun-fit itself is fine  :Have A Nice Day: ...

----------


## Petros_mk

> yes id agree for a true pointing breeds connoisseur a day hunting is far more about good work with the hope of a result than blasting all in sundry . in saying that if the game aint there doesn't matter what one has to run .i think petros is a right hand shooter but has a strong eye left... thank goodness for those hunters following behind lol
> i have no doubt a spaniel man appreciates the finer points like a good pointer and  setter man 
> if you havent private land to shoot in many regions your going to have a hard hunt , managed and stocked differently this could change .. maybe


If I point my middle finger at your avatar, and close my left eye, the finger is still on your avatar  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## el borracho

best joke youve made in ages hahah :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gqhoon

The research has shown that all but a few hunters fail to achieve the daily bag limit. So total hunter harvest and it's relationship to Gamebird populations is not a function of bag limits.

By all means, shoot one bird and feel good about 'leaving some for the next guy'.....but the reality is, it won't actually mean more birds around for next year. Species management cannot be distilled down to simply adjusting the bag limit or season length.

----------


## el borracho

does that even make sense ??? most guys shoot their bag limit of?????? pheasant or duck ??? very different

----------


## gqhoon

From annual hunter harvest surveys which includes all gamebird species.

----------


## lophortyx

for any gamebird,all year round habitat is essential for their survival.people pressure through land clearance for housing,agricultural practises of spraying and edge clearance,as in the ugly bootprint of industralised dairying,means that gamebirds won't survive.we expect a lot,but what are we doing to enhance upland game habitat?in the 40 years i have been shooting, bird habitat has been less and less every year,plus there are now a lot more pesticde toxins in the environment.the future is not good.education would be a start.

----------


## el borracho

i just got off the phone with a gent who has been involved with acclimatization society / fish and game  for over 40 years . i have asked him to send me an email of his long history of bird shooting in the lower west coast region of the north island -next week he said he would so that will be insightful i hope .we chatted about how in the uk farmers are paid to leave their drains open but sided with weeds and hedge rows wider --they understand conservation of birds . farming has defiantly destroyed much good land and will keep happening with the consistent loss of bird life sadly

----------


## el borracho

my friend mentioned that Taranaki region i think he said puts something like 80% of monies collected back into game back on the ground ... dont quote me but i will confirm that

----------


## gqhoon

> my friend mentioned that Taranaki region i think he said puts something like 80% of monies collected back into game back on the ground ... dont quote me but i will confirm that


Unlikely. Looking at their Operational Budget, Taranaki F&G annual expenses Exceeds their revenue and so are subsidized by other Regions.

They do spend approx $30k on the hatchery and releases, but 75% of their budget is spent on salaries, the next highest expense being buildings (lease presumably) and vehicles.

----------


## el borracho

WOW .... THATS A SHIT LOAD but 75% of their budget is spent on salaries, the next highest expense being buildings (lease presumably) and vehicles.

----------


## el borracho

Ill check and clarify what my friend told me --who it was he was talking of

----------


## gqhoon

Taranaki region is not alone. If the purchase of a Gamebird license was voluntary and people bought them based on their perception of the value that F&G provides to the species under their management, then no one would buy one and F&G would have been bankrupted years ago.

----------


## Snuffit

All of the above just re-affirms my belief that if we want to continue to harvest at the rate we do, then we need to put back more than what our license fee allows others to do on our behalf; be it by trapping, planting, seeding birds.... the future is in the hands of users rather than govenors.

----------


## kawhia

then it's time to address the whole situation.
those govenors have ridden the coat tails of the work put in years ago for far to long.... time for them to spend what money they do have left to replenish the larder.

----------


## el borracho

the larder is full of toyota hilux's.  the thing is who will represent , who will have a vision and knowledge to put a plan forward .l who can pition government for farmers to alter how they clear land without a provision of the hunter in mind . modernization will be the assassin of bird shooters and the shell be right attitude the cancer of growth .i dont have the knowledge to do it but will give my vote to someone that does

----------


## gqhoon

Its private land, so who are we to dictate to farmers how they should operate. In NZ, the gamebird provides no incentive to landowners to manage for their benefit….quite a different situation exists in Europe where there is the incentive for landowners to manage in the interests of gamebirds and the flow-on effects to other species also.

----------


## el borracho

as nz law stands about private land yes , i dont go along with the private land model personally but thats not a forum conversation . yes , farmers could be paid to be more bird hunter friendly !!

----------


## lophortyx

habitat preservation is the key to upland gamebird survival,shelter, food ,water for 12 months of the year, it won't work if its only for 10months. landowners should be given an information pack on the what to do,vegetation plantings etc. a good percentage of owners i think would be interested,subject to cost and labour restraints, after all enhancement does have property value benefits as well as a host of other pluses. this probably has been tried before albeit on a limited scale.what needs to happen is a movement ie.game bird new zealand???? etc.....

----------


## gqhoon

So then as Snuffit says above, if we as hunters want or expect more, then we need to be doing more. That may range from providing farmers with the incentive to retain hedges and drains, swampy edges and other marginal areas which could quite legitimately be turned into more productive (for the farmer) land.

----------


## gqhoon

A slight tangent, but there was an interesting discussion last weekend at the A/W F&G meeting.....we know that for the last 10-20 years, F&G have rested on the laurels of the predecessor Acclimitisation Societies and contributed very little to the improvement of the gamebird species under their management. Now, with the declining Mallard population, there has been a ground-swell of support for proper research to understand why this has occured and to determine how to halt and ultimately reverse this decline. So we've seen $300K in cash and a further $300K in staff time committed to this research program to be spent over 3 years.

But lets put that $600K in context....in that same time period, F&G would have taken approximately $10M in gamebird licence sales.....in other words, F&G is investing a whopping 6% of their total revenue in an issue which could ultimately see 'Fish & Game' be renamed to 'Fish'...............

----------


## teFerrarri

Plenty of farmers are retiring land, doing riparian planting, conserving tracts of native bush etc at their expense. Not necessarily to provide gamebird habitat but to protect waterways etc.  The agricultural sector may well be making a profit off their land but how else  is the burgeoning human population to be fed? Urban sprawl and the pollution that goes with it  is as much if not more to  blame for reductions in gamebird populations. Sub divisions and lifestyle blocks have chewed into what was once a rich gamebird area around our district for example.

----------


## el borracho

is it a matter of voting out certain members and replacing them with others ??

----------


## EeeBees

But why is it always a 'farmer/landower' thing...what of the hundreds of miles of public land along our waterways for which we have F & G access?

----------


## Petros_mk

> A slight tangent, but there was an interesting discussion last weekend at the A/W F&G meeting.....we know that for the last 10-20 years, F&G have rested on the laurels of the predecessor Acclimitisation Societies and contributed very little to the improvement of the gamebird species under their management. Now, with the declining Mallard population, there has been a ground-swell of support for proper research to understand why this has occured and to determine how to halt and ultimately reverse this decline. *So we've seen $300K in cash and a further $300K in staff time committed to this research program to be spent over 3 years.*
> 
> But lets put that $600K in context....in that same time period, F&G would have taken approximately $10M in gamebird licence sales.....in other words, F&G is investing a whopping 6% of their total revenue in an issue which could ultimately see 'Fish & Game' be renamed to 'Fish'...............


Not to get into details but are we talking about $10m Revenue per annum???
While the reinvestment was $600k over 3 years???
If so, that puts us well below 6%.

Sort of winds me up when you hear these thing, especially when I end up buying a gamebird licence, plus a fresh water fishing licence... What goes for what really???

----------


## Dundee

I've bought a fishing licence every year since old enough and a gamebird licence also. F&G have drunk some coin off me and I have never seen a ranger and the river I fish mainly is not stocked by F&G and the birds I shoot are on private land mainly mallards and parries.

----------


## hamstring

oi, game bird diary you lot, take your politicking and bugger off to a new thread.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> oi, game bird diary you lot, take your politicking and bugger off to a new thread.


Might just do that and add to the fishing thread :Grin:  I never mentioned 'polidicks' ticks :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hamstring

Heard this fella crowing away in the back paddock
While dropping the gearbox out of the hiluxury.
Was sick of floundering round under the car so
Grabbed The gun and released a hound .
5mins later bang! Dog on point. 
When I get there the rooster jumps 5 metres
Off to the left and deftly put the hedge between 
Him and me. 
I saw where he pitched In though and the end
Result was another cracking point followed by 
One dead pheasant.
It ain't such a bad place to live really.

----------


## R93

Hope to have similar luck tomorrow on a Hawkes Bay Rooster or 2

----------


## R93

It was a privilege and a pleasure to shoot over Oscar and get his first pheasant.
Seen 2 cock birds and 3 hens.
Been an awesome trip north with an awesome host.

----------


## Pointer

nice, did he go 30 bars?

----------


## R93

32 bars. Small spurs tho.

----------


## Pointer

That's good to hear, a young bird that's grown well in his short time. Nice work R93 and Oscar. Oscar has his fathers head!

----------


## kiwijames

> That's good to hear, a young bird that's grown well in his short time. Nice work R93 and Oscar. Oscar has his fathers head!


 @R93. Pretty slick shooting thats for sure.

----------


## R93

> That's good to hear, a young bird that's grown well in his short time. Nice work R93 and Oscar. Oscar has his fathers head!


He is a different dog away from home.
Has heaps of natural ability and drive.
Cast and ranged well when hunting into wind. 
Pretty impressed with him. Wish I got a pup when I had the chance, off Ryen  before he went home to the states.
Maybe I will get one of Oscars pups one day.

----------


## K95

Got to be happy with that. Classy dog and shotty doing the business. Thinking I will do a roady up there next year, have plenty of access to forestry.

----------


## Rushy

Very nice indeed R93.

----------


## Scouser

> nice, did he go 30 bars?


+1 was just about to ask the same question....crackin bird, well done!!!!!

----------


## Gibo

Nice cock dave, sadly i doubt thats the first time a bloke has said that to you  :XD:

----------


## R93

> Nice cock dave, sadly i doubt thats the first time a bloke has said that to you


Bwaaaah  haha haha! 
Not my first pheasant either mate

----------


## Gibo

> Bwaaaah  haha haha! 
> Not my first pheasant either mate


Admire your honesty mate. :Grin:   Awesome looking rooster  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Nice cock dave, sadly i doubt thats the first time a bloke has said that to you


Classic Gibo.  That cock was around 32 bars today.

----------


## Gibo

> Classic Gibo.  That cock was around 32 bars today.


Barred right up!

----------


## R93

> Classic Gibo.  That cock was around 32 bars today.


I remind my wife when she complains of being cold, that I have a one bar heater that gets to temp at lightning speed. 
Usually stops her complaining about the cold at the very least.

----------


## Rushy

> I remind my wife when she complains of being cold, that I have a one bar heater that gets to temp at lightning speed. 
> Usually stops her complaining about the cold at the very least.


Will use that tonight and see where it gets me.

----------


## Gibo

> Will use that tonight and see where it gets me.


Probably to the couch  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> Will use that tonight and see where it gets me.


You might be in Rushy as you would have preheated  5 kilos of saggy nut sack with your one bar as well.  Extra cozy for the better half

----------


## Rushy

> You might be in Rushy as you would have preheated  5 kilos of saggy nut sack with your one bar as well.  Extra cozy for the better half


Actually a bit worried now as she has been known to heat a wheat sack and use it to warm her feet so I wouldn't want her to get confused and biff my nut sack in the microwave for a couple of minutes.  I reckon the microwave door closing on my undercarriage would be the least of my worries.

----------


## Petros_mk

is this game bird diary or some other type of diary?
Either way its fucking hilarious...


By the way good job R93... Mean cock!!! Hope life brings you many more....

----------


## Gibo

> By the way good job R93... Mean cock!!! Hope life brings you many more....


 :XD:

----------


## Dundee

I will control myself and say congrats of an impressive fat looking bird R93 :Grin: 

Now none of you smart asses go quoting and editing :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> I will control myself and say congrats of an impressive fat looking big black cock R93
> 
> Now none of you smart asses go quoting and editing


Sorry....
Sounds like you guys had a great trip :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Sorry....
> Sounds like you guys had a great trip


Check your pms :Whut:  Brads or ya cell phone

----------


## BRADS

> Check your pms Brads or ya cell phone


I texted ya back about an hour ago mate.
Can't pm atm for some reason :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

> I texted ya back about an hour ago mate.
> Can't pm atm for some reason


Possum trapper text me two days ago and I'm still waiting :Sad:  Good thing I went back up the bush to get him.Haven't received texts for a week,bloody shit phone.

Spill the beans mate is it all good? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Possum trapper text me two days ago and I'm still waiting Good thing I went back up the bush to get him.Haven't received texts for a week,bloody shit phone.
> 
> Spill the beans mate is it all good?


Still waiting..........

----------


## Dundee

> Still waiting..........


Good luck.................. :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## veitnamcam

Digital is crap, lets go back to the old phone system. at least it worked.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Digital is crap, lets go back to the old phone system. at least it worked.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yep I think it was last game bird season when I was sitting with me dog 2km away from the house as the crow flies. 1800hrs and I hear Sean Dundee yelling from the house to possum trapper 'DINNERS READY!' :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

My Great Dane nailed a Mallard drake today.  Must have landed in the yard, stupid thing dead duck now.

----------


## Dundee

What licence did that bugger have?  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Took the battery out of cell phone and put it back in,heaps of texts came thru.

Only one was urgent :ORLY:  :Wtfsmilie:    My boy asking me to pick him up from the bush :Have A Nice Day:   Last time he went out :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

> Took the battery out of cell phone and put it back in,heaps of texts came thru.
> 
> Only one was urgent   My boy asking me to pick him up from the bush  Last time he went out


Dundee see that handle on the side of your phone?  You are supposed to give that a crank a couple of times a day.

----------


## Munsey

Looking for quail , put up about 20 but was blind sided and had absolutely no idea where they went . The dog found a big rooster about 5 mins after that photo . Was a sitter , dam you canterbury two day season ! . Good to end season on good note with dog , and new ground to hunt next year

----------


## GSP

I'd get hold of your local F&G as I think that date you have is wrong, 31st Aug should be the end of season in SI.

----------


## Dundee

> I'd get hold of your local F&G as I think that date you have is wrong, 31st Aug should be the end of season in SI.


North Canterbury only had two days for pheasants.  7 & 8 June 2014  You still have quail on your regulations for the last day tomorrow @Munsey  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

Went out with the old man this morning and his dog Howie (Howard when he is in trouble) on this nice scrubby half-broken in farm. Saw maybe a dozen birds, didn't tip any over for a multitude of reasons (and excuses) but was still a good day. Not long left until the end!

----------


## EeeBees

Worked yesterday so hoped to make up for it by getting down the river today and revisiting the covey...male dog was team leader...




Not a bird to be seen but another covey was located way further downstream...an talkative rooster answered the caller but no shots fired...



Back up the river another covey also replied but too near to roosting time...by then a vicious cold zephyr was wafting up the river...

Had to revisit the regulations booklet...yay...we do go through to the 31st...

Harry's brother shot his first rabbit on the way out...he was very pleased...

What was neat was the fact that we saw Grey Ducks and Teal...

----------


## kawhia

hooked up with a mate and his mate complete with Chesapeake...... end result wasn't that flash but my dog found 5 roosters and some rock solid points on cali's............ walked a bit today and think I converted the chessie owner to the dark side.

----------


## el borracho

no photos but CMORE  and i hunted our Setters together today and had a great time . A bit iffy to start with with both dogs not on perfect form and the owners for that matter after a few solid days of hunting . the day progressed tho and we started to encounter birds -several well pointed hens which would have been dead if the were roosters  thats how well pointed they were and i mean  6 or more and two birds bagged .. lucky there were two guns shooting at  them each time one flew .. good to hook up with a Setter man !!!

----------


## GSP

Went out for couple hours today, saw tail end of half dozen quail and missed a hare.  Photo of my GSP hunting for hare scent. She's up there somewhere.

----------


## EeeBees

4 (l to r) across, six up??? :Grin:   Cool foto!!

----------


## Dundee

It must take a few birds to get a decent feed from quail. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

Surprizingly enough, Dundee, they are remarkably filling...two is probably enough!!

----------


## gsp follower

> Surprizingly enough, Dundee, they are remarkably filling...two is probably enough!!


thats just as well thats all i got left unless i find a good csi spot for this last week :Oh Noes:

----------


## Snuffit

What a great season its been, went out with a bang up on pooks and phezzies and managed a few by-catch species as well. 




Roll on next season.....

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant .

----------


## Scouser

> What a great season its been, went out with a bang up on pooks and phezzies and managed a few by-catch species as well. 
> 
> Attachment 28529
> 
> 
> Roll on next season.....


Cool Snuffit  :Cool:

----------


## el borracho

Im just about to leave for a 4 day pheasant hunt in rotorua -leaving with a slight bit of gout ..bugger it

----------


## EeeBees

Saw heaps of ducks flying into the Tutaekuri today...greys and mallies...it was fantastic...lots of chuckling going on so I guess they may be thinking about brooding :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## GSP

Last day of season for me, all we saw was 1 rabbit and a wild cat.

----------


## Rushy

I hope you shot them both unless you only had one shell left in which case I hope you messed up the moggy.

----------


## EeeBees

Oh woe!! One more day to go...

Went and collected Harry and off we went to revisit a covey we had had an eye on, Dionee again team leader...



The upstream wind was as mean as the proverbial dastardly mother-inlaw which probably explained why the covey was reticent in exposing itself...once the sun leaves the gorge, naturally enough the temperature drops markedly.  Harry is getting to understand the little birds more and he is thinking about the outcomes...ie too close a shot on a small bird, and why shoot a bird if it cannot be retrieved and to think about the birds roosting times etc.

Dionee worked the ground and the huge blackberry spreads like a demon but to no avail...



All was not lost...two rabbits were shot on the way home.

Again saw some Greys, and a couple of spawning trout.

As I edit this, the rain has come in and it is teeming...grrrrrrrrr...

----------


## Dundee

Good results getting the bunnys.    Roll on next season :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

Yes, seems a long way off...but there is tomorrow :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Awoke to teeming rain and instantly thought...well, of course it would be a bad weather day!...but all was not lost...by 11hr00 the rain had abated and the sun actually forced itself to break on through...so it was off to Harry's for corn fritters and venison sausages (I supplied the sausages...bartered for pancetta) for lunch and then down the river.  

Decided to take the young dog Jarlou...we have wandered about the farm but I wanted to do some shot work...birds allowing.  And allow it did...a greylag was brought down, the dog steady...then a shot was fired at rock pigeons but they were so fidgety they were not going to take any risks...again the pup was steady to shot.   He worked the ground like a machine...the covey we had in mind to revisit were not in the locale...





Harry and Jarlou on the way back to the vehicle...greylag in hand!!



So, that is it, Gamebird 2014 is over...

----------


## Rushy

Gander?

----------


## EeeBees

Goose!

----------


## Rushy

> Goose!


We want to see it when you eat it EeeBees

----------


## Dundee

Bring on next season I will be waiting :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Rushy, Harry took the bird home...he is going to breast it and in his house they curry it...

----------


## Dundee

Nice pics Eeebees :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you, Dundee :Grin:    We may have not got any number of birds this season but it has been great...the dogs have worked so well.

----------


## Dundee

Countdown to 2. Mai 2015 in Wellington

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you for that, Dundee...now I feel even worse :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:    243 days...far out!!

----------


## hamstring

Didn't think I'd get out again for closing  weekend
But managed to sneak out. Was worth it

----------


## Snuffit

Nice one Hamstring - a blue phezzie!

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 28684
> Didn't think I'd get out again for closing  weekend
> But managed to sneak out. Was worth it


nice melanistic hamstring
how is it some taken phezzies look so majestic and some look like they,ve been dragged thru a gorse bush backwards ala my only bird thies season :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off:  :Grin:

----------


## hamstring

I think it's because some birds have actually been 
Dragged through a gorse bush backwards.

----------


## Rushy

> I think it's because some birds have actually been 
> Dragged through a gorse bush backwards.


That would make sense then

----------


## gsp follower

> I think it's because some birds have actually been
> Dragged through a gorse bush backwards.


true nothing like a blackberry or boxthorne manicure :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> Don't forget to hand the band in Eeebees.  Good score


Went online to the Fish and Game site and entered in the details of the band...he was banded this year...he had gone 5.6 kilometres from where he was banded!!!

----------


## Dundee

> Went online to the Fish and Game site and entered in the details of the band...he was banded this year...he had gone 5.6 kilometres from where he was banded!!!


Poor bastard didn't get far you top shot! :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

I think it is really neat knowing where they are from!!   Don't know about top shot, Dundee!!  There seem to be ducks everywhere at the moment!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Yep heaps here too should be a good season next year if everyone does there bit on predator control.

Countdown to 2. Mai 2015 in Wellington

----------


## EeeBees

No, yes, no, yes I do have stuff I should be doing on this dowzy day, but I don't have the inspiration at the moment to braid a lanyard or two, so found this...Ray Stevens..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F78yO9O5VY

----------


## EeeBees

Sorted for ammo...

----------


## Dundee

Sean and I went up to the green pond tonight,I got one mallard drake.

----------


## EeeBees

So we were off to disturb some Paradise Ducks and disturb them we did...no silhouettes, no callers, no nothing, just camo gear and shotguns...



then to breast them out, and have a nice little beer, or two!!   Foto very dark as we got back to the ute on dusk...

----------


## Dundee

No birds harmed tonight. At the green pond as the cattle were in the big pond paddock.The Mrs,Sean and Jess joined me tonight.

----------


## Sparrow

Late opening post- headed over the coast as i have every opening weekend of my 5 years duck shooting to shoot with the father inlaw although only 5 years i love the tradition as much as the actual shoot and can't wait for my boys to be the age to get really involved.
   Changed our opening morning plans last minute and we only managed 2 greys and a mallard saturday before rehydrating and planning for our original pond sunday morning.


the pond is below bluffs in native bush just of the river and the short jet boat in in the dark always gets you primed, the birds drop in so fast you hear the whoosh before you see them and i shoot from a platform about 15ft up in a white pine thats been there 25yrs apparently and still sound (ish :O O: )

14 birds in 2 hours should of been 20 really but oh well, good excuse for more practice dog was awesome we lost one runner when 3 went down, and he caught and killed a feral moggy when we were plucking, so that will help replace the 17 we took.[ATTACH=CONFIG]36356 
Crap pic of the pond
and what its all about!

----------


## seandundee

My second duck

----------


## P38

Good work @seandundee  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Took the young fella out again. Rain and wind looked promising but didn't happen. :Sad: 
I dropped a drake from great altitude but the steel hit the tastey breasts and was only good for eel bait.


Baited a few decoys and had them swimming just on dark. :Have A Nice Day: 


Nothing else came in so the remainder of the drake was stuffed into the eel trap :ORLY: 

Two eels were caught earlier but escaped the trap. :Oh Noes: 

On the way home we saw a few hares and gave the young fella a go but when I turned around and said shoot it he had bailed,and was in the middle of a dark paddock with no light. So the dog and I gave chase and got one :Have A Nice Day: 


We are going to get are bro to deal with the eels for preperation to eating as I would rather have a trout. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## prattpoint

First pheasant for jet Waipawa river

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 36410
> 
> 
> First pheasant for jet Waipawa river


dont bother goin in to the patangata for a refreshin beverage i found to my disgust last year its only open certain days then only from 3pm :XD: and now it looks more like a fuckin cafe than the farmers/workers /shearers oasis it was and not a rousy or land girl insight :O O:  :XD:  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

Three birds came in but Jess couldn't hit them :Grin: 
A few eels in the trap and they went back into the pond :Have A Nice Day: 

Jess was thinking what am I doing out here again :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wildman

Early season dumb rooster

----------


## Raging Bull

> Attachment 36476
> Early season dumb rooster


Nice!

I had a go yesterday and put up a couple, unfortunately the bastards flushed out of range.  No dog.

Nailed a few peacocks instead.

----------


## lophortyx

how did the brittany's go on retrieving the parries eebees?they handle okay?

----------


## Dundee

Smacked one tonight on arrival.


No bloody wind again or rain,so I livened up the decoys :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Dundee decoys :Grin: 
https://youtu.be/iW6Km5l_vb4

----------


## Dundee

Twilight decoy, bit dark but cheaper than the fancy moving ones from the shop :Have A Nice Day: 
https://youtu.be/jXMuP0phqD0

----------


## Pointer

I'm glad this thread is still going! 

Went and took Betty out for a waddle this morning, and being 7 weeks preggers to Baz a waddle it was. The most unlucky pheasant in the BOP happened to be down the end of the paddock I was waddling her in. Betty remained on point while I went back home, maybe 5-7 minutes away, until I came back with the shotgun and shot the bird. She even waddled under the fence, and waddled back with it for me : )

----------


## EeeBees

> how did the brittany's go on retrieving the parries eebees?they handle okay?


No dogs were involved, @lophortyx... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

> I'm glad this thread is still going! 
> 
> Went and took Betty out for a waddle this morning, and being 7 weeks preggers to Baz a waddle it was. The most unlucky pheasant in the BOP happened to be down the end of the paddock I was waddling her in. Betty remained on point while I went back home, maybe 5-7 minutes away, until I came back with the shotgun and shot the bird. She even waddled under the fence, and waddled back with it for me : )
> 
> Attachment 36557


hope she bit you in the bum for the cheek poor old girl :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

She wouldn't, she loves me  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> She wouldn't, she loves me


She's mad!

----------


## Pointer

no, just knows no better  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

@lophortyx, my friend's Epagneul Breton retrieving a Mountain Duck from a lake in Victoria, Australia...the Mountie is the Australian version of our Paradise Duck.

----------


## Dundee

First really wet night here since duckshooting started


I have come too the conclusion that this eel infested pond is not liked by ducks :Sad: 



We had a dry roof over our head and no birds seen or heard. :Sad:

----------


## Monk

Quick shoot this morning.All had limits in half hour.

----------


## gadgetman

Went to the big pond with mate since we were promised a wet southerly. Saw a lot more birds than opening weekend. Mate ended up with 4 mallards and 3 pigeons. I ended up -4 goose decoys and -1 parrie decoy.

The goose decoys slowly sunk in the water. No problem, I thought, once we'd dealt to a couple of ducks I went over to pull them back up but couldn't find them, they just vanished. We scoured the bottom with weighted rope covering about 50m x 50m, nothing. They would have been handy to commit the waves of geese I called over later that stayed just out of range.

Still good fun, can't wait till the next mission.

----------


## Dundee

38mils fell last night,topped up the water supply and bagged myself a duck :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Sitting at river for a bit
Patience paid off :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kotuku

> Went to the big pond with mate since we were promised a wet southerly. Saw a lot more birds than opening weekend. Mate ended up with 4 mallards and 3 pigeons. I ended up -4 goose decoys and -1 parrie decoy.
> 
> The goose decoys slowly sunk in the water. No problem, I thought, once we'd dealt to a couple of ducks I went over to pull them back up but couldn't find them, they just vanished. We scoured the bottom with weighted rope covering about 50m x 50m, nothing. They would have been handy to commit the waves of geese I called over later that stayed just out of range.
> 
> Still good fun, can't wait till the next mission.


 ya dont need to wait-anytime is ducktime ,just yodel ya big hearted arthur.
 cobber &I sallied forth for a big pond scoot &shoot;same place .me -bloody comedy of errors that Billy Connolly could run a concert on but we did drop a spoonie -the first Ive ever seen  -what a magnificent set of plumage compared to our "Beige" mallards.
 home for a quick brew and resupp,then I had great delight in taking a new recruit Matty P down to GSP Follower turf for an outing on our wee pond.
 Sorry Matt,but the Connolly syndrome continued with my trusty Nissan  Gooserolla halted trying to hump a stump-;3 men and a Nissan pathfinder never get stuck -temporarily immobilised OK  but not stuck .
 all this hooha after finding our well worn riverbed track has suddenly developed a 5'drop off into a reasonable creek where it used to be a wee slope onto gravel
 However after gettin the trusty steed uncoupled from that bloody log and a strong cuppa with  strawberry wafer bikkies- we sallied forth on size 9 multicoloured rubber personnel carrier(=dundees gumboots) for the supposed haven of the ducks!
Alas saw 6 7/8 of SFA but birds seen were well out of range and not remotely interested. considering this is "winter"a nudist could have got severly sunburnt!
  what a day -bugger all birds but good mates and laughs galore -wouldnt miss it for quids.

----------


## Toby

Was a bit of a laugh this morning. I was on the phone to @carpdeime this morning when a couple of ducks came past he was in the middle of an important talk and me being rude (sorry dude)  chuckled on the call dropped the phone and smacked over 2 silly ducks. Can't imagine what it would be like on the phone to someone having a important talk to hear quack quack BOOM! BOOM! haha

----------


## K95

Took some American mates out for a couple shoots. They had a good time getting a handful of birds in the fine weather.

11148433_10206433999199097_95317598458850162_o

10986693_10206434003079194_8658036856121436465_o 

DSC_1552

----------


## Dundee

Freezing cold at the green pond tonight,no wind and no birds seen or heard.

----------


## kotuku

way to go toby ,way to go.women refer to it as multitasking matey. carpdiem got a free earwax removal maybe???

----------


## Dundee

Just the one and were chased around by strange lights in the sky again. On the lion browns now. :Have A Nice Day:   Came home and pointed out the light in the sky that was circling at the pond and had 4 witnesses that seen it.

----------


## Pointer

Did you take a shot at it?

----------


## Dundee

I was bloody tempted as we saw the space station fly over a different pond on the 8th then we saw the rocket fall down that never re supplied the space station. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

One parrie from creek

----------


## gsp follower

> One parrie from creek
> Attachment 36751


you got some lovely spots dundee
they just scream birds

----------


## Dundee

> you got some lovely spots dundee
> they just scream birds


thanks,you will laugh at the shallow pond i'm planning for a night shoot tomorrow

----------


## gsp follower

> thanks,you will laugh at the shallow pond i'm planning for a night shoot tomorrow


maybe but at least you didnt stalk a pond only to find it bone dry :Grin: 
quail were carrying water bottles :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Its been dry long enough and wouldn't even be over red bands,gona give here a go tomorrow night. :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Thats an old picture, this paddock hasn't been grazed for a while. Been two years since it had water and one mallard drake was shot from the hay bales and landed stone dead at the neighbours picnic table. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Righto checked out tonights night feed pond.
Looks promising as there are feathers :Have A Nice Day: 

No where to hide so will just camo up and sit on the bales.

----------


## gsp follower

aint it amazing where the buggers will go during the season  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

Sure is, off soon but the last half hour is the crucial time :Have A Nice Day:   fingers crossed my plan works :Wink:

----------


## Toby

> aint it amazing where the buggers will go during the season


What do ya mean?

That is exactly where I'd expect ducks. Nothing amazing at all  :Have A Nice Day: 

If it was me there'd be no decoys or bales it'd be just me by myself laying on the ground and leaving everything as natural as possible

----------


## Dundee

Well the plan worked, sort off results will be in brace yourself thread :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

Had a fun shoot this morning. Bloody paying for it now. I forgot my morning pills I have to take I could barely move when I got home

----------


## Dundee

Getting a few spoonys Toby,I'm yet to shoot one this season.

----------


## gsp follower

> What do ya mean?
> 
> That is exactly where I'd expect ducks. Nothing amazing at all 
> 
> If it was me there'd be no decoys or bales it'd be just me by myself laying on the ground and leaving everything as natural as possible


i mean that theres virtually no open water toby touchy socks :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> i mean that theres virtually no open water toby touchy socks


 :Grin:  surface water and shallow ponds are prime duck locations

----------


## gsp follower

shit toby your a optimist callin the 2nd pic surface water :Grin: 
nice spoonies and drake by the way

----------


## Dundee

Fark I froze my arse off at that puddle tonight and never saw a bird. :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

> Had a fun shoot this morning. Bloody paying for it now. I forgot my morning pills I have to take I could barely move when I got home
> 
> Attachment 36812


When am I buying the shotty?

----------


## gsp follower

> Fark I froze my arse off at that puddle tonight and never saw a bird.


what no cuddle from the date dundee to keep warm :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> what no cuddle from the date dundee to keep warm


Left side was warm :Psmiley:

----------


## Wildman

Early morning rooster, almost a double flush but for my shooting. Got the second a few minutes later though.

----------


## Dundee

Guess I won't be calling any parries in :Pissed Off:  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Chris

Not been shooting much but pretty wrapped with this pair of parries taken as 1-1 

Then next afternoon a nice rooster that Shadow flushed out of a patch of willows on the way for the evening shot

Another clean shot over head rocket, 36gr steel #3's are very effective at 30' DOA

----------


## Dundee

Saw two ducks fly into the green pond while shifting stock.Came home and got my dog and went up there blew them away. :Grin: 
The drake landed in the pond where the clearing is. Miss Jess launched her self from the bank almost onto the drake.
The hen landed in the grass in the back right.

----------


## Chris

Nice work ,looks in need of a neck stretch.
DJ on way & late B/d pressie

----------


## Pointer

The little fella does it again...

Home early yesterday arvo so I thought I'd strike while the iron is hot and ran Baz while he is on form. Didn't disappoint...



Excuse the bedraggled looking birds. They are the first I've allowed him to retrieve, as they were nice easy ones in the clear where he could mark the fall and I could steady him if need be. Pretty amateurish retrieves to be fair, but being his first hot retrieves I'm happy and can only improve. Hopefully the next ones aren't drowned in slobber like these  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

Sorry Tim Allen I should have put this is the brace yourself thread  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Munsey

> Sorry Tim Allen I should have put this is the brace yourself thread


Nice photo .You may have to break out the eyeliner  as  stiff competition to win the brace yourself comp . A feller down south is trying to take it out with birds from up your way  ha ha !

----------


## Pointer

If you get the eyeliner pics out, I will !

----------


## Munsey

> If you get the eyeliner pics out, I will !


 Hey What happens on tour stays on tour  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Cheers for the callers @Chris

Haven't missed a night getting out there yet since the season began :Have A Nice Day: 

Tonight me and dog went to big pond, one lonesome swan was there on our approach.

Southerly blowing as we approached from the South side and all bird hunters will know ducks (birds) will take off into the wind.

We walked half way down the pond as it made its departure and had to wait for it to clear my decoys before letting wrip. :Grin: 

Downed the bugger :Have A Nice Day: 


No ducks came in but it sounded like WW3 WAS happening at the river.
On our way home I tryed to capture the dog retrieving it across our bridge over the creek.She fell in once but recovered and I only captured these 3 pics.

----------


## gsp follower

going on an invited hunt on saturday morning high hopes and warm gear a must :Grin: 
pickin minus 1 or 2 will be about right :O O:

----------


## Dundee

Never seen a bird tonight. Ground was frozen when I left :Sad:

----------


## gsp follower

[img][/img]
great morning on a irri pond patchy with bouts of extreme birdiness fn cold in places to.
nice bit of work from the invitors springer and great fun allround.
10 taken and all in good nick.

----------


## Dundee

Blank tonight,dead calm no birds heard or seen :Sad:

----------


## Gapped axe

3 mallards for 3 shots and then another 5 shots for a Parrie. the parries where a lot higher and I thought I had missed or only slightly wounded it . But I ended recovering it 15mins later and some 300 mtrs away. A totally enjoyable ending to the season for ducks

----------


## gsp follower

> 3 mallards for 3 shots and then another 5 shots for a Parrie. the parries where a lot higher and I thought I had missed or only slightly wounded it . But I ended recovering it 15mins later and some 300 mtrs away. A totally enjoyable ending to the season for ducks


nice mate i wont ruin your buzz and say our best is yet to come :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  oops
north canterbury pheasant weekend coming up ye uur.
hard to get excited over 2 days of dodging everyman man and his dog for a paranoid over harassed cock bird :Grin:

----------


## Chris

Have pheasants on the hit list until end of August here as well as pooks .
Parries until end of June ,it ain't over yet by any means .

----------


## Gapped axe

I don't call parries ducks, but yes I will still put some time in to them until their season ends, now I know they are there again. Saw a couple of Parries in the same spot this evening.

----------


## Dundee

Mate and I downed one tonight and the good old dog delivered the goods.

Breasted it for my mate too take home,he was wrapped to see the first ever duck fall out of the sky. :Grin:

----------


## prattpoint

jet pohangina river

----------


## prattpoint

my opening day spread pretty happy with the home built vortex made from a windscreen wiper motor and some scrap steel

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 37209
> 
> jet pohangina river


are those goose shells you,ve converted to oversize parries prattpoint ??
look great if so :Thumbsup: did you not have a chair?? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## prattpoint

Yeah I bought two dozen super magnum goose shells of trade me this year painted half as mallards and half as parries they are bigger than swan decoys was worried they were too big but seem to work well, I can carry them all myself and they are fast to set up,

----------


## Wildman

Good day in the forestry even after a rabid spaniel had a go at my dog and left him bleeding and limping.

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 37281
> Good day in the forestry even after a rabid spaniel had a go at my dog and left him bleeding and limping.


been there had one try to towel my dog up everytime he tryed to get back in the maimai, with a retrieve, a year or two back.
never known a springer to be so aggresive :Wtfsmilie: 
quail gave me the slip apart from a single today. :XD:  didnt even shoot at it :Grin: 
did ofcourse see a nice pheasant a day late and a  rogueish disregard for the rules short :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## gsp follower

sou west front forcast for later today.
how late is anybodies guess probably after dark :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## stug

> sou west front forcast for later today.
> how late is anybodies guess probably after dark


yr website has it from 6pm-midnight Weather forecast for Lake Ellesmere (New Zealand)

----------


## C404

Thanks Stugs! I have been trying to find a decent site for weather at the large pond for a while now.
It's about time we got a few weeks of southerlies I reckon, the way it is going all the ducks will forget to fly if this weather keeps up.

----------


## stug

Yep, I've been watching it too, missed the southerly the other week, had relatives visiting.

----------


## Munsey

> Thanks Stugs! I have been trying to find a decent site for weather at the large pond for a while now.
> It's about time we got a few weeks of southerlies I reckon, the way it is going all the ducks will forget to fly if this weather keeps up.


+1 on the site . its the shiss  . gutted finished work early too was out in Lincoln .Had deks, NO GUN !

----------


## EeeBees

@Munsey, that would be a real pain...

----------


## Dundee

Mallards finished for me, really rough conditions at the big pond.


Nothing up there tonight so we went to the green pond and watched the gum trees sway.


Not a bird seen apart from some magpies that took a load of steel into there roosting position in the gum trees.

Great times with family and friends and the mutt .................bring on next year!!

Still can shoot parries here till the 12th july but road trip on the way. Say hi if ya see the forum decal on the ute :Wink:

----------


## gsp follower

> Mallards finished for me, really rough conditions at the big pond.
> Attachment 37463Attachment 37464
> 
> Nothing up there tonight so we went to the green pond and watched the gum trees sway.
> Attachment 37465Attachment 37466Attachment 37467
> 
> Not a bird seen apart from some magpies that took a load of steel into there roosting position in the gum trees.
> 
> Great times with family and friends and the mutt .................bring on next year!!
> ...


you gonna get this far down dundee ??
plenty of hunting here in the next few weeks geese should be back to the lake real soo if not already plus ducks parries and extra long swan season. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> you gonna get this far down dundee ??
> plenty of hunting here in the next few weeks geese should be back to the lake real soo if not already plus ducks parries and extra long swan season.


Not this year gsp ddn't get paid this month :Pissed Off:

----------


## Pointer

This morning it was my 4th missed bird in a week...

----------


## gsp follower

> This morning it was my 4th missed bird in a week...


ride it out the worm will turn pointer  :XD: 
dont start overthinking the shot let your reactions/ muscle memory do the job :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> ride it out the worm will turn pointer 
> dont start overthinking the shot let your reactions/ muscle memory do the job


That memory thing is bugging me. Which one of these does a duck look like?

----------


## gsp follower

if i could figure out what the hells going on with my pic uploading gadget id show you a couple :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees



----------


## gadgetman

> if i could figure out what the hells going on with my pic uploading gadget id show you a couple


Bloody show off! A technoclutz, but a show off.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

Broke the drought this arvo, was beginning to worry!

Baz had a nice find, a long way off. maybe 40-50 odd metres? I thought he was having me on as he has never taken birds this far out in his short career, but his tail goes all American when it's pheasant so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. Trust thy dog! 

I tried to get a pic of his usual 10 o'clock tail but I just missed it  :Have A Nice Day: 

Attachment 37511

Took me down the hill and up the other side into a patch of Manuka, not far off where Munsey took a bird during his visit. Roaded in typical Baz fashion (5 metres at 200mph) Bird up, Baz drops. Poor bird gets stuck in Manuka and I dispatch him cleanly (thankfully, was thinking of taking up golf if I missed 5 in a row!)

I send Baz in as its a nice easy retrieve, and he hasn't put a foot out of place so he can have it. Here comes some terrible cellphone photography:

Attachment 37512
Attachment 37514
Attachment 37515

Bird in hand, Baz does his best pukana tongue to celebrate:

Attachment 37515

----------


## Pointer

What happened to my photos? Garrgh

----------


## Pointer

Broke the drought this arvo, was beginning to worry!

 Baz had a nice find, a long way off. maybe 40-50 odd metres? I thought he was having me on as he has never taken birds this far out in his short career, but his tail goes all American when it's pheasant so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. Trust thy dog! 

 I tried to get a pic of his usual 10 o'clock tail but I just missed it 



 Took me down the hill and up the other side into a patch of Manuka, not far off where Munsey took a bird during his visit. Roaded in typical Baz fashion (5 metres at 200mph) Bird up, Baz drops. Poor bird gets stuck in Manuka and I dispatch him cleanly (thankfully, was thinking of taking up golf if I missed 5 in a row!)

 I send Baz in as its a nice easy retrieve, and he hasn't put a foot out of place so he can have it. Here comes some terrible cellphone photography:







 Bird in hand, Baz does his best pukana tongue to celebrate:

----------


## Munsey

Quite like the retrieve one , looks cool out of focus but phesseys not  :Cool:

----------


## Pointer

Never was a photographer Munsey  :Have A Nice Day:  The old cellphone will have to do

----------


## Scouser

Jeese, bigger tongue than Gene Simmons....... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## prattpoint

My brothers dog moose and his bag from the last weekend on his home dam about 20m from the house balcony, shot with the 410 and a huge 11g load of 6s

----------


## gadgetman

> if i could figure out what the hells going on with my pic uploading gadget id show you a couple








There you go mate.

----------


## gsp follower

> There you go mate.


cheers gadget

----------


## Pointer

My second bit of bullshit today  :Grin:  Don't tell Tim Allen as it will disqualify me for the 'brace yourself' thread... but I didn't shoot that brace today. I shot a brace and a half  :Cool: 

Here is a pic with ubiquitous Basil:

----------


## EeeBees



----------


## EeeBees

Breton out for a duck...

----------


## Munsey

> Breton out for a duck...
> 
> Attachment 37684


 @EeeBees Is that a remote controlled Breton ?

----------


## EeeBees

No, @Munsey!!!!   He came with the correct software!!!

----------


## Dundee

aerial lift off included?

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:  gps...

----------


## gsp follower

dont know whats goin on with the quail at the mo ??
its been and is as cold as a well diggers arsea ,-5 as of half an hour ago.
seems to be playin hell with the quails patterns they arent where they should be even on a sunny avo after the frosts?

----------


## TLB

A nice plump mallard from down the river  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> dont know whats goin on with the quail at the mo ??
> its been and is as cold as a well diggers arsea ,-5 as of half an hour ago.
> seems to be playin hell with the quails patterns they arent where they should be even on a sunny avo after the frosts?


I have noticed the lack of birds . No broom seed and the drought has burnt off the broom . Lack of water and food is not making for good shooting . 
 Tbh I've only looked twice , but have talked to a couple of keen guys who have experienced feck all birds !

----------


## gsp follower

> I have noticed the lack of birds . No broom seed and the drought has burnt off the broom . Lack of water and food is not making for good shooting . 
> *Tbh I've only looked twice , but have talked to a couple of keen guys who have experienced feck all birds !*


mm ive seen a pair where i know coveys are and should be.
 food shouldnt be the problem as its usually supplied by a pig farmer :Grin: 
could be the machinery working nearby and the birds are sticking in the scrub close to the grub ie in the paddock where the pigs are farrowed.
oh well must be honker and swan time then with the chance of parries and late avo early evening mallards.
god you gotta love a 3 month season :Yuush:

----------


## time out

New game bird - can he list Kereru on here - Rsole  :Pissed Off: 
'Deep regret' over kereru - Northern Advocate - Northern Advocate News

----------


## gsp follower

what sort of dumbarse trys to hide them in his jacket to get on a plane christ they aint small. :Grin: 
he must have stuck out like a porkchop in a sinagogue.
bulges everywhere  must have got a bit warm  and squelchy to after a while. 
been real tasty after marinating in thier own juices and the heat of his jacket. :Grin: 
illegal tegal tartar anyone??

----------


## Dundee

Oh but wait the treaty says he can :Sick:    If it was a white man he'd be thrown in the slammer :Sad:

----------


## EeeBees



----------


## gsp follower

> Oh but wait the treaty says he can


 i dont believe it do if they agreed to its protection.  :Grin:  
think most iwi agreed to the moratorium on taking them cos the were almost wiped out.
even rex forester had trouble back in his time in the forest service.
the most telling thing is docs seeming hesitation over prosecuting him??
making themselves more of a political pawn/porn than they realise or would care to admit.
great pic to eeebee,s

----------


## Chris

A short evening stroll working the rough along the creek with #1 dog .10 minutes in a pheasant flushed low straight away shot 36g of #2 steel dropped it in the creek for Shadow to retrieve Score 1 -0 .Another 10 minutes a pook presented a high crossing shot  ,too easy 2-0  . Worked the rough until nearly dark when dog decided a sit wait was in order by the creek .He must of known there had been birds there & has done it before so as cold as it was I'll humor him . Bugger almost properly dark & another pook ,this 1 turned up to roost I think ,another water retrieve 3-0 game over .Home time buddy,was a 4.30 start .

----------


## Wildman

Dog turned 7 yesterday and got his 8th rooster, happy birthday Horse....  And he didn't faint...

----------


## gsp follower

thats a lovely bit of rough cover wildman and a great pic

----------


## Munsey

finally got onto a decent covey of quails today . Took me by surprise first flush , and F@#ked up the second flush .  No to worry "ill be back "! .

----------


## Chris

> finally got onto a decent covey of quails today . Took me by surprise first flush , and F@#ked up the second flush .  No to worry "ill be back "! .


Enough to rip your nightie ain't it . I hate it when that happens

----------


## gsp follower

> finally got onto a decent covey of quails today .* Took me by surprise first flush , and F@#ked up the second flush* .  No to worry "ill be back "! .


thats what i love about pointers at least they give you a bit of warning  :Grin: 
unless he crowds them  or stumbles onto them.
thats what gets me :ORLY: 
 the longer the 2nd flush takes the more jittery and likely to miss i am. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
to much time to think is a bad thing sometimes.

----------


## gsp follower

its about to get tropical down here boys :Wtfsmilie: 
so check your sheltered ponds side creeks and for the uplanders the roads and open scrub bereft parts of your quail range.
 if this snow eventuates and is heavy the quail will abandon the heavy scrubbed areas and be running up and down the roads,rdrs, clearings. 
it should force the ducks inland to or at least to the sheltered ponds and backwaters.

----------


## gsp follower

jesus wept found a covey of 15 odd quail reasonably staggered flushes 5 shots and i think i barely touched a feather :Wtfsmilie:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Wildman

> jesus wept found a covey of 15 odd quail reasonably staggered flushes 5 shots and i think i barely touched a feather


Such is the life of a quail wrangler it seems...

----------


## gsp follower

> Such is the life of a quail wrangler it seems...


everytime i think im prepared the little sods show me i aint :Oh Noes:

----------


## GSP

They sure are clever little birds, and they sure know when to fly off (like when your back is to them, or you going through fence or ducking under cover.  Fly into a tree, fluke if you see one of them.  Head into the thickest, nastiest stuff they can find.  Their call is really "Ha, haaaa, ha."

----------


## Munsey

And then there are the hunter everybody knows one . Who just manage to be in the right place perfect every time . And get bag limit or close to it  quite regular .

----------


## gsp follower

> And then there are the hunter everybody knows one . Who just manage to be in the right place perfect every time . And get bag limit or close to it  quite regular .


or some jammy sod who goes 3 for 3 on a flush ala workingman :Grin: 




> *get bag limit or close to it quite regular* ]


if they get it out of the shit i hunt man they,ve earned it. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## workingman

or some jammy sod who goes 3 for 3 on a flush ala workingman

Notice there's been no skiting from me lately, the quail ave got a lot faster and wiser!

----------


## gsp follower

> or some jammy sod who goes 3 for 3 on a flush ala workingman
> 
> Notice there's been no skiting from me lately, the quail ave got a lot faster and wiser!


ah the equaliser allways comes workingman :Grin: 
the hardest part is trying to figure whas wrong when you think your doing exactly what you did when you creamed them. :Oh Noes:

----------


## GSP

> And then there are the hunter everybody knows one . Who just manage to be in the right place perfect every time . And get bag limit or close to it quite regular .


But do you see the birds or just told about it?

----------


## Dundee

All over here bring on next season.Pukekos are still on the hit list thou.

----------


## Dundee

Ducks and parries finished.

----------


## gsp follower

[QUOTE]Grey, mallard and shoveler duck aggregate bag
limit
25 All areas
Grey, mallard duck and
any hybrid of those species
2 May to 26 Jul 2015 25 All areas
NZ shoveler duck 2 May to 24 May 2015 2 All areas
26 May to 26 Jul 2015 1 drake All areas
Paradise shelduck 2 May to 26 Jul 2015 20 Area A
2 May to 27 Sep 2015 20 Area B
6 Feb 2016 to 20 Mar
2016
20 Areas A and B
Pukeko 2 May to 26 Jul 2015 2 All areas
Black swan 2 May to 27 Sep 2015 5 Area A
2 May to 26 Jul 2015 2 Area B
California quail 2 May to 23 Aug 2015 10 All areas
Cock pheasant 6 and 7 Jun 2015
(two days only)
1 All areas[ quote]
apart from bieng as cold as a well diggers arse its good to be in the south :Thumbsup: 
then theres the 20 buks everytime you think about going some where other than handy. :XD:

----------


## gsp follower

didnt see any quail today but did jump a pair of mallards out of the rdr.
only shot the drake as that is my contribution to game management where possible.
[img][/img]
shite i rotated the pics up the right way and they still came out rangi :Grin: 
red did a hell of a job finding the drake in some real rubbish  on the opposite  side of the rdr to where i thought it fell.
 but between the fast flow freezing water and and blackberry logging type rubbish he came up trumps on the 2nd blind send.

----------


## Dundee

Bloody mallards now don't even fly off the full ponds here. :Grin:  They must have the gamebird regulations under there wing. :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> Bloody mallards now don't even fly off the full ponds here. They must have the gamebird regulations under there wing.


be the same here next monday dundee be mallards and parries from arsehole to breakfeast :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

last weekend for the ducks here but really we still have plenty of options.
quail pheasants swans geese parries[ if i hunt west of state hwy 1 which i do].
must check the rdr tonight for hiders and see if a drake or 2 are on offer then the pond on the weekend.

----------


## Dundee

give it heaps!

----------


## gsp follower

i spose if i was numberes orientated id consider this a bad season.
but since im not and ive got ducks in the freezer it aint.
personaly any season your alive for and can get out to enjoy is a plus and a good one.
the bonus of getting a few ducks and still having a month to concentrate on those little crested buggers is crackin.
no watchin the backwaters for ducks flushing but focused on the dog pointing and workin up quail.
 hell could be the kick in the arse my shotgunning needs no bloody distracting mallards :Grin: 
the geese and swans are in a quail free zone so that confusion wont be present.
look out californians im comin and im focused :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
geese if you poke your sneaky arses out of mcbeans or rennies lookin for a feed you could be in trouble to.

----------


## Sidelock

A double on pukekos on my first hunt in New Zealand!  :Have A Nice Day:  

(Not today, last friday)

----------


## EeeBees

Saturday morning had us meeting up with the team leader nice and early...the area had been pretty well shot over but we managed three Paradise Ducks and a number of pigeons...the team leader's Labrador was the biggest Labrador I have ever seen...the ducks were well and truly over the intrusion of more harassment but it was a great day...

----------


## Dundee

I can picture the lab leaping out for a retrieve with the camo cover on. :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

@Dundee, the dog is a real character!!  For a dog that big he sure can move...!!

----------


## gsp follower

> Saturday morning had us meeting up with the team leader nice and early...the area had been pretty well shot over but we managed three Paradise Ducks and a number of pigeons...the team leader's Labrador was the biggest Labrador I have ever seen...the ducks were well and truly over the intrusion of more harassment but it was a great day...
> 
> Attachment 39049


love the idea of those silosock dekes eebees.
i wonder if thats half the problem of our goose and parrie setups [ie no real movement].
do they move as advertised eebees ''in the slightest breeze''??



> I can picture the lab leaping out for a retrieve with the camo cover on


 :Grin: my old boy[top pic] and this unruly bugger[bottom] just go straight thru the middle of them[img][/img]
[img][/img]
the collar chain slows him down now tho but is no substitute or excuse for my slackness in training :Pissed Off:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## EeeBees

Leda scented and worked the ground well...the next day she ran and encountered her first pheasant...steady to the bird and shot...

----------


## gsp follower

> Leda scented and worked the ground well...the next day she ran and encountered her first pheasant...steady to the bird and shot...
> 
> Attachment 39068


show off :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> love the idea of those silosock dekes eebees. i wonder if thats half the problem of our goose and parrie setups [ie no real movement].
> do they move as advertised eebees ''in the slightest breeze''??


 @gsp follower, yes they do...they are cool...here is the link...https://www.sillosocks.com/     these are the snow goose sils which are a good substitute for the size of Parries...

----------


## EeeBees

> show off


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> @gsp follower, yes they do...they are cool...here is the link...https://www.sillosocks.com/     these are the snow goose sils which are a good substitute for the size of Parries...


yea i like the magnum goose ones they used to sell in a three pack for you to test thier effectiveness.
given we now have a all area parrie season for the summer i think the parries are in for a hell of a shock along with the geese.
a few of those silosocks could make our spreads just that bit more realistic.

----------


## Munsey

did you arse up?

----------


## Pointer

I give up

----------


## Pointer

This is my tenth attempt of posting a photo from my phonr.  The last ones all came out upside down. If this doesn't work I shall never attempt again!

Betty doesn't usually get beaten to birds, but since this is her first outing since nursing, she's pretty unfit. Baz had the only findo of the day, Betty had to settle for the back.


http://i767.photobucket.com/albums/x...82d31ed77b.jpg

no birds were harmed in the making of this photo, the calis got up to the left in the black berry while yours truly was mucking around trying to take a photo with a wet cellphone...

----------


## Pointer

I definitely give up

----------


## EeeBees

> yea i like the magnum goose ones they used to sell in a three pack for you to test thier effectiveness.
> given we now have a all area parrie season for the summer i think the parries are in for a hell of a shock along with the geese.
> a few of those silosocks could make our spreads just that bit more realistic.


 @gsp follower, one aspect of them which appealed was that they stack up in the back of the ute very nicely...there is nothing much that can go wrong with them really... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

@Pointer, an upside down foto is betterer than no foto... :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

Just imagine picture of one dog pointing and another backing... while on the ceiling  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> @gsp follower, one aspect of them which appealed was that they stack up in the back of the ute very nicely...there is nothing much that can go wrong with them really...


think the only way they could be bettered is a model with a fullsize  feeder  head with maybe some way of pinning thru the beek or cheek. i know they make an alert deke with a normal deke head.



> I definitely give up


i know your pain pointer i photobucketed mine rotated them replaced the originals with the rotated ones then loaded them here and they still came out arse about face  :Grin: thanks to who ever fixed them up gadgetman i presume :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Pointer

It took that long to load the picture via my phone that the earths rotation had flipped the picture while it was in cyberspace

----------


## gsp follower

are you sending them to your email  or computer pointer then uploading them to photobucket???
pm gadgetman he,s the tech spec around here :Wink:

----------


## Wildman

Awesome day today 


Dog pointed really well today so I'm stoked. Also had a good retrieve on one bird that was a runner.

----------


## hillclima

> Awesome day today 
> Dog pointed really well today so I'm stoked. Also had a good retrieve on one bird that was a runner.


Didn't you take any photos of the possums?

----------


## Wildman

> Didn't you take any photos of the possums?


They weren't in a photogenic condition... Similar to your quail....

----------


## Wildman

Took the afternoon off and was handsomely rewarded yesterday.

----------


## Gibo

I cant believe how many roosters and hens there are down Papamoa these days, nothing to see a mob of 7-10 roosters feeding beside the road. Plenty of hens too. They love that mingimingi  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

> Took the afternoon off and was handsomely rewarded yesterday. 
> Attachment 39551
> Attachment 39552


A semi over dogs just doesnt go together

----------


## Wildman

> A semi over dogs just doesnt go together


Does if that is all you have...

----------


## kawhia

time to upgrade wild man, looks like you have had a good start to pheasants this season regardless.

----------


## Wildman

> time to upgrade wild man, looks like you have had a good start to pheasants this season regardless.


Yeah I know ,I'm saving... Yep pheasants and pointers are bloody awesome.

----------


## EeeBees

> A semi over dogs just doesnt go together


Bravo, @Toby... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

[QUOTEQuote Originally Posted by Toby  View Post
A semi over dogs just doesnt go together][/QUOTE]



> Bravo, @Toby...


god save us from puritans :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> god save us from puritans


 :Grin:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wildman

Only two weekends to go :'(

----------


## kotuku

> Only two weekends to go :'( 
> Attachment 39663


 Ah yeah gidday :Have A Nice Day:  'the names big sexy and can i get the birds or what :Thumbsup: ps also partial to gettin the old shot away -well the boss is ya know :Wink:  cracker bloody photo of both dog and bird squire!

----------


## gsp follower

> Only two weekends to go :'( 
> Attachment 39663


shit that hillsides steep wildman :Grin:

----------


## kawhia

awesome end to the season, 38 roosters and some new ground sorted for next season.

----------


## EeeBees

Kawhia, wicked...

----------


## gsp follower

> awesome end to the season, 38 roosters and some new ground sorted for next season.


i dont know which is cooler the calis or the pheasant  :Thumbsup: 
excellent bag kawhia

----------


## Wildman

Have done a few days beating on a preserve this year for the first time and got to come back for one of the beaters shoots. This was the walking day and was a great end to the season. I got four roosters with @hillclima getting 7 and a partridge.  Great fun with so many birds round, must be what it's like up north with your 5 bird limits!

----------


## EeeBees

Dix and I went for a walk...he flushed a sizeable covey of Californians, the vegetation too thick to put any lead along the barrel, then he put up a single bird...I followed through with the right pipe knowing for certain that the bird would have landed on what would have resulted in a non retrieve...a huge blackberry sprawl the size of a house...would rather let him fly and hopefully make bébés than let him be eaten by rats...so The Young Turk has not been blooded yet...there is this afternoon...

Dix on the Californian scent...



Some waterfowl who also caught his attention...a solo Spoonbill also flew by...gorgeous bird...

----------


## Petros_mk

I've been staying away form the forum for a while (purposely abstaining coz I end up forum-ing at work more than I should) hahaha.

To make up for the loss thought I'd chuck up the only two pics from this 2015 season... that's how often I was out and about anyways....
Few of you have already seen them on my FB...

----------


## EeeBees

Saw the resident pair of callies in the vineyard today...maman was obviously off the nest for some R & R, papa in attendance...cracking little birds...

----------


## gsp follower

saw some meself eebees cant get over how tiny the chicks are
. also saw a creche at another spot of about 13 or 14 half growns following behind some adults. 
not long now january pidgeons then early feb geese parries and please lord some summer mallards

----------


## Petros_mk

> saw some meself eebees cant get over how tiny the chicks are
> . also saw a creche at another spot of about 13 or 14 half growns following behind some adults. 
> not long now january pidgeons then early feb geese parries and please lord some summer mallards


Driving down SH2 a week ago with couple of colleagues, Donald the duck with half a dozen ducklings decided to go for a j-walk without giving way to motorists. Happy to see them out and about, not so happy they almost put us over the bank...

----------


## gsp follower

> Driving down SH2 a week ago with couple of colleagues, Donald the duck with half a dozen ducklings decided to go for a j-walk without giving way to motorists. Happy to see them out and about, not so happy they almost put us over the bank...


its like a duck massacre down here at times cos so many of the rdr drains run alongside the roads and at anytime you can be on some, crossing from one to another, before you even know it :O O:

----------


## Dundee

Some new arrivals today,will make them 4 months old at the start of the season :Have A Nice Day: 
Countdown Timer - Countdown to 7. Mai 2016 in Wellington

----------


## EeeBees

> A nice plump mallard from down the river 
> 
> Attachment 37841


 @TLB, I don't know how I missed this foto...how on earth do you do that with fotos...so so so so cooollllllllllllllllll..............

----------


## gsp follower

ye bloody ha waitangi weekend signals the start of the csi summer parrie and mallard 2 weekends and also the summer nth canterbury region wide parrie season [6th feb 20th march] thlrow in canadas and you got a recipe for any birdhunters blues to go right out the window.
no dog but shit happens and one will be just round the corner im sure.

----------


## gsp follower

> ye bloody ha waitangi weekend signals the start of the csi summer parrie and mallard 2 weekends and also the summer nth canterbury region wide parrie season [6th feb 20th march] thlrow in canadas and you got a recipe for any birdhunters blues to go right out the window.
> no dog but shit happens and one will be just round the corner im sure.


shot 10  pidgeons over my goose and parries shells so theyre there if nothing else..couldnt be arsed going to town for trap loads.
 so used up a fair portion of duck ammo on them horrendous shot to kill ratio.
 seen a few parries and mallards floating around so high hopes if low expectations for them  .see what comes first light tommorow
 geese should be around hopefuly the peas are the only game in town til the grain paddocks are cleared off.
plenty of grain done but bales still on the paddocks geese here dont like that fortunitly for me pea prospects :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

> ye bloody ha waitangi weekend signals the start of the csi summer parrie and mallard 2 weekends and also the summer nth canterbury region wide parrie season [6th feb 20th march] thlrow in canadas and you got a recipe for any birdhunters blues to go right out the window.
> no dog but shit happens and one will be just round the corner im sure.


You welcome to borrow mine (dog) . Unfortunately  don't think Im going to have time to get out .

----------


## gsp follower

cheers for the offer munsey but by  the time i got his trust it,d be time to hand him back. :Wink: 
no sign of any geese ducks or parries this morning barely a quack certainly no honks :Oh Noes: 
hope the culls havent been to drastic and thinned them right out.  
if they dont show up mid next week i,l start panicking or head for the lake or both :Wink: 
still shot a few more pidgeons note to self 2 3/4  inch blackcloud lead 20 kicks like a bastard from a low chair at odd angles
further note glad no honkers turned up[almost] so i could try the 3inch bc steel 2,s from said chair :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## gsp follower

pea hay bailed exposing a lot more peas under the raked rows 
now just holding out for something more substantial than pidgeons to notice the bounty.
with one mallard parry weekend left you could say im a little disheartened if unsurprised.
still i,l get geese when the grains open for business after the peas.

----------


## Munsey

> cheers for the offer munsey but by  the time i got his trust it,d be time to hand him back.
> no sign of any geese ducks or parries this morning barely a quack certainly no honks
> hope the culls havent been to drastic and thinned them right out.  
> if they dont show up mid next week i,l start panicking or head for the lake or both
> still shot a few more pidgeons note to self 2 3/4  inch blackcloud lead 20 kicks like a bastard from a low chair at odd angles
> further note glad no honkers turned up[almost] so i could try the 3inch bc steel 2,s from said chair


He only needs to see you point a shotgun skyward , to earn his trust.  

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

cheers but iv,e gotta get my own.
with my luck borrowing your dog would follow the age old rule.
''dont lend you car dog or girlfriend they all come back f.ck.d''
i certainly thought about it tho and thanks again.
 hunting with out a dog is like having one arm tied behind your back but you do get a lot more excercise :O O:

----------


## Dundee

Seen a heap of mallards on a crop this morning,thats only half of them. They were spread over the entire width of the paddock.

----------


## Rushy

Yeh there were a shitload ofParries in a paddock just down the road when I was coming home.

----------


## gsp follower

just been up trying to pot a bunny or 3 while i was there noticed a steady flow of birds coming out of the river?
geese thinks i but no i drive over to see at least 700 ducks buzzing a stubble paddock across the road from my bunny spot. 
500 odd left to go back to the river but 200 hung around feeding jumping up doing a loop or two and re alighting again.\

in the typical stakes my grain paddocks not a million miles from them but will they find it before the last day of the summer season tommorrow ??
im not gonna hold my breath the only good thing is the geese shouldnt be far behind the ducks  :Pissed Off:

----------


## gsp follower

'' WHERE HAVE ALL THE HONKERS GONE ''
''LONG TIME PASSING'
first year in 5 0r 6 ive seen the ducks hitting the stubble before the canadas are here hoeing into the peas. :O O: 
to late for the csi summer season for me bet they,l be all over my paddocks now bloody ducks .

----------


## Matt2308

> '' WHERE HAVE ALL THE HONKERS GONE ''
> ''LONG TIME PASSING'
> first year in 5 0r 6 ive seen the ducks hitting the stubble before the canadas are here hoeing into the peas.
> to late for the csi summer season for me bet they,l be all over my paddocks now bloody ducks .


They're up here at 1700m!

----------


## Gibo

> They're up here at 1700m!
> Attachment 45972


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

> They're up here at 1700m!
> Attachment 45972


what the ???? :Grin:

----------


## Matt2308

Yep, that's where these lot decided to breed this year. Believe me they made stalking in on Chamois very difficult!
There were a few hundred up there!

----------


## gsp follower

jesus thats some paranoid arse geese :Wink: ??
suppose the pressure on its not to surprising?? :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Soon their beaks will hook and they will start scavenging on chamois carcasses  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> Soon their beaks will hook and they will start scavenging on chamois carcasses


with the pressure canadas are under cannibalism might be next :O O: 
finaly got some in the river if the mob that flew over the whare this mornings anything to go by.

----------


## kotuku

> with the pressure canadas are under cannibalism might be next
> finaly got some in the river if the mob that flew over the whare this mornings anything to go by.


ya know what to do then.bugger off up to chch and grab my gear if you want -the mrs&kids will show you where it is.I smells some salami a comin on oh yes i does.saw some pigeons outside me lounge window last night before this friggin downpour set in.it is literally pissing down!

----------


## gsp follower

> ya know what to do then.bugger off up to chch and grab my gear if you want -the mrs&kids will show you where it is.I smells some salami a comin on oh yes i does.saw some pigeons outside me lounge window last night before this friggin downpour set in.it is literally pissing down!


sat up there for some bunnies and was rewarded with the sight of 5 little groups of quail one young melanistic cock pheasant and maybe 30 odd geese in 3 groups.
not going to my pozzy yet but by the weekend numbers will build and merriment should insue. 
but i was there to do a job so popped 3 rabbits 2 out of 3 cats  :O O:  i saw one cat so arrogantly only put 2 shells in the shotty.
3 broke cover bang 1 bang 2 cha chick  click oops :ORLY:  :Wtfsmilie:  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Driving to work Tuesday morn, pair of quail with eight little bumble bees skittering across the road...then today, Maman and Papa with ten poults, with emerging head pieces...gorgeous...

----------


## madjon_

> Driving to work Tuesday morn, pair of quail with eight little bumble bees skittering across the road...then today, Maman and Papa with ten poults, with emerging head pieces...gorgeous...


Great to see them,driving out of the Leathem Valley,saw several coveys one with at least a dozen tweenys,idled along behind them all hopped and flew a couple of feet,all at differing times,then dived into the fern.

----------


## gsp follower

glad i removed a couple of the cats from the equation.
think theres at least 2 more the farmer is rabid anti cat because of the pheasants and quail.
but has never hunted just like seeing them around

----------


## gsp follower

bout 120 geese going next door to my farms they cant seem to make up thier minds yet what they want to  eat??
some on grass some on peas some on grain probably saw 200 odd altogether so just waiting now untill the hop the fence.
great to see and hear them again.

----------


## kotuku

I hears ye old slow D8 rumble from the way beyond ,coupled with a shuffling  sniffing -obviousy the boys can still read you ya rotund hobbit-hook into it and while ya there bang a couple for me.christ had a bit of canada and noodles the other night for me tea -bloooooooooooooddddddy cracker -farts warmed the old fartsack up too.
  dunno when im home next but keep me posted.no luck with sending emails to you thru this PC but forum PM is OK.

----------


## gsp follower

geese spread far and wide last night to many burns at the mo.
but since theyre ploughed under pretty quick hopefuly my access will be the only game in town for a while at least untill a few days after they finish thier barley harvest.

----------


## EeeBees

Poor foto...enjoy watching the family going about their business, Papa on sentry...poults doing well...

----------


## lophortyx

good photo eeebees, but that is an alarmed mama, not papa.

----------


## EeeBees

The poults have all got their head pieces...saw them again today...a kilometre up the road, someone had dealt to a scrawny wild cat or a cat homed but on lean rations...

----------


## kotuku

gspf-email incoming from my homebase ,general standby to RR,KC,AM,and GM if you require a team to deal to the threat.incidentally have been living on canada breasts 3/7 last week -bloody gorgeous apart from one steel pellet(who put that fucker there)and the end result -hard as concrete and stink that would shame a dairy cow!

----------


## EeeBees

Only 37 more days...getting there...

----------


## Dundee

Countdown Timer - Countdown to 7. Mai 2016 in Wellington

Haven't been to the big pond since last season.Water level is low.
Few pics from today.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee, I will put it on my list of things to do to send you some rain.

----------


## gsp follower

> Countdown Timer - Countdown to 7. Mai 2016 in Wellington
> 
> Haven't been to the big pond since last season.Water level is low.
> Few pics from today.
> Attachment 48181Attachment 48182Attachment 48183Attachment 48184Attachment 48185


shit if thats your idea of low dundee  :Grin: 
you.l be right hewey loves us duck hunters and seems to always see,s us right a week or two before the season.
havent been  near ours on purpose the more we leave it alone the better it seems.
will have a sneak peek this weekend hopefuly

----------


## EeeBees

cannot wait for the day...bought another box of ammo today...not that I needed too... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

It is not about need Eeebees it is about want.

----------


## EeeBees

you are so right, Rushy!!!   Custer knew what it meant not having enough ammo :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

14 days to go...Mr D not Mr T for ffs some shops can't get it right. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> 14 days to go...Mr D not Mr T for ffs some shops can't get it right.
> Attachment 48571


Dundee you have gotten it wrong.  It is not a mistake that they have made with your name.  It is the abbreviated description of who to look out for that the manager who knows you well put there for the counter assistant that doesn't know you from Adam.  I think he nailed it really.  What do you other guys reckon? MRT is short for Midget, Rough, Trolleyed.

----------


## EeeBees

> Attachment 48571


I like Eley...good ammunition...

----------


## 223nut

On the drive in to chch earlier this week all the riversr looking pretty dry, need a good rain soon...

----------


## Gibo

> 14 days to go...Mr D not Mr T for ffs some shops can't get it right.
> Attachment 48571


Um your last name starts with a T

----------


## Dundee

Shssssssssssssss :Wink:

----------


## gsp follower

> On the drive in to chch earlier this week all the rivers looking pretty dry, need a good rain soon...


plenty of water in them if the bastards would stop sucking it all off.
rakaias not to bad given its headwaters are on the west coast almost and its always raining there :Wink: 
but yes the increased take is definetly having a visible consequence.
if the forecast is to be believed helps on the way this anzac weekend.

----------


## Chris

Least you using good ammo ,just need you to get a Browning auto now .

----------


## Dundee

Licence purchased today,bring it on!!I'm ready.

----------


## Chris

> Licence purchased today,bring it on!!I'm ready.


Got mine a month ago, decoys sorted this morning & Shadow was right there supervising .Stitches out but think he been ready for 9 months . 

How many more sleeps Mr D ?

----------


## Dundee

Countdown Timer - Countdown to 7. Mai 2016 in Wellington

----------


## EeeBees



----------


## jakewire

Went for a drive up the Waitaki valley and surrounding districts today Saw a beaut rooster, alot of Parries and many Mallards
bodes well.

----------


## EeeBees

just got to get some ammo for the shelduck of paradise and all is sorted...five days...

----------


## Dundee

got to do my gst there is going to be a lot of pest destruction claimed :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

I'm reading this after looking at some ducklings :Wtfsmilie:  while walking the dog this morning, they were being bothered by a couple of crows, might just take a walk with the shootgun and sort those two out.

----------


## Munsey

Big drive , visited 4 rivers .  Supposed to be  duck recon not deer  :Wink:

----------


## Wildman

A hen and a covey of quail for me today, but no ducks. Crikey the rivers are low in the manawatu at the moment...

----------


## Munsey

our Rivers are low and gin clear too

----------


## Dundee

Rivers in the Manawatu a full of weed might not be safe for the gun dog..algae bloom

----------


## mawzer308

Our wee spot on the manawatu is looking good, apart from the fact the maimai was washed away and we have had to construct a makeshift one.  200 plus birds on the water hopefully there is no significant rainfall to raise river levels.

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 48945
>  Big drive , visited 4 rivers .  Supposed to be  duck recon not deer


the rakaia per chance munsey :Grin: 




> Rivers in the Manawatu a full of weed might not be safe for the gun dog..algae bloom


check with your local medical officer of health if there a warning out.  some algae is ok but its that peas soup looking shit and the black stuffs thats the danger..
dont know if you saw the tv3 report on lake forsyth down here fuckin diabolical looking deadly shit. :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

Yes I did see that,I will be shooting on ponds till river gets a good flush.

----------


## Scouser

> Rivers in the Manawatu a full of weed might not be safe for the gun dog..algae bloom
> Attachment 48946


Cant see 'the brick' Dunners, were you standing on it?????...... :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Nah its there mate looks a bit green its near the top of the pic on the green weed mat out of the water scouser

----------


## Rushy

Scouser is getting old Dundee.  His eyes are not as good as they once were.

----------


## Dundee

Make sure you all get stuck into these blue/black bastards

----------


## Dundee

Oh but he is just a young chap compared to you ole Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Oh but he is just a young chap compared to you ole Rushy


That is true Dundee but I am far better looking and don't sound like a POME.  Ha ha ha ha. I guess I owe @Scouser a beer now.

----------


## mawzer308

Good fun the old "blue pheasant" always knock a few over during the season.

----------


## Dundee

> Good fun the old "blue pheasant" always knock a few over during the season.


That old canada goose in that pic is over 20 years old

----------


## mawzer308

> That old canada goose in that pic is over 20 years old


Jeez that's getting on!

----------


## Dundee

It can't fly now justs stays down at the creek,when it was younger it use to follow the cows up the race to the dam paddock and fly back down to the creek late morning.
It is quite a character. And have only ever seen two others in our area.It honks when ducks are coming in so always a good time to check the creek out if its honking.

----------


## Scouser

> That is true Dundee but I am far better looking and don't sound like a POME.  Ha ha ha ha. I guess I owe @Scouser a beer now.


Dead right....Lion Red not that Waikato swill...... :ORLY:

----------


## gsp follower

> Yes I did see that,I will be shooting on ponds till river gets a good flush.


once the water turns really cold it stuffs the bad one im lead to believe



> That old canada goose in that pic is over 20 years old





> Good fun the old "blue pheasant" always knock a few over during the season.


the ultimate insult the foul tasting piece of crap bird considered  game and the mighty canada a pest???

----------


## mawzer308

> once the water turns really cold it stuffs the bad one im lead to believe
> 
> 
> 
> the ultimate insult the foul tasting piece of crap bird considered  game and the mighty canada a pest???


Don't hate the player hate the game.

----------


## gsp follower

> Don't hate the player hate the game.


i try not to be a player hater mawzer308 :Wink: 
but still its a rediculous situation all because of a native versus a introduced species.

----------


## mawzer308

> i try not to be a player hater mawzer308
> but still its a rediculous situation all because of a native versus a introduced species.


Totally agree, majestic game bird vs duckling killing bastards. Still both good fun to hunt though.

----------


## gsp follower

> Totally agree, majestic game bird vs duckling killing bastards. Still both good fun to hunt though.


we,l have to agree to disagree there mawzer308.
if i didnt consider it my duty to kill them at every legal oppurtunity cos of thier murderous and crippling behavior,id not cross the street to piss in a pukes ear if its brain was on fire the only good thing here is it must be to dry for them to explode like the west coast or most of the north island.
blue pheasant my arse a pheasant wouldnt be seen dead in a shitfight with a puke blue or otherwise :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## mawzer308

:Thumbsup:  Fair enough mate. Jeez I hope this rain in Palmerston North quits soon last thing I need is a swollen river in flood to shoot.

----------


## jakewire

I'd like a bit of that rain
22 degrees, sunny with light winds predicted here.

----------


## EeeBees

Hope you all have a great Opening Weekend...

----------


## jakewire

you too EeeBees, be safe.

----------


## EeeBees

:Have A Nice Day: ...thank you, @jakewire...

----------


## Dundee

Big pond had the spread layed out today.

Parrie silloughettes made from 20litre oil containers.

Got to go to the run off at some stage tomorrow so biffed a few decoys in that pond.

And will be at the green pond for the night shoot seen 50 ducks on here the last three nights so won't put decoys out until the resident ducks are deceased :Have A Nice Day: 

Two ponds on the farms are still dry.
Guns oiled,old dog having a spazz in the kennel might be her last season but we will see. She is 12yrs old and deaf. Hot barrels guys and girls..be safe!

----------


## jakewire

Good one Mr Dundee.

----------


## mawzer308

Nice looking pond Dundee, hope all you lads have a cracker day and will no doubt read about it on here. So far for us on the river it is all go fingers crossed.

----------


## EeeBees

Got to the parking area before 06hr30...very misty morning...initially the visibility was not good...seems the duck guys had sporadic birds going by the volleys up and down the valley and beyond...the only birds we encountered were fantails and a blackbird...he worked the ground in his honest pedantic way but to no avail...the area of the river had been flooded due to a fallen tree and I just wonder if the birds have gone up or down stream as the area usually holds one or two birds...will do a revisit in the next couple of days...it was just so neat to be hunting with the dog...

----------


## Pointer

Who's that ? Dix?  Can't tell from the pic if he's liver or black

----------


## Pointer

Was going well early here, then mist burnt off and it was hot and clear. Ducks then went into the stratosphere. A few limits shot here. Not by yours truly but that's how it goes. Will relocate tomorrow as my visibility is limited in this maimai. No wonder it wasn't used!  The joys of shooting a new spot. Hope everyone had a safe and enjoyable day

----------


## Munsey

Made the most out of a Hopelessly clear and calm day,   down south Canterbury.  We managed mallards, spoonies, parries ,geese ,and swans . Real mixed bag . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

> Who's that ? Dix?  Can't tell from the pic if he's liver or black


Yes it is Dix... :Have A Nice Day:    Warmest Opening Day I have experienced  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mawzer308

After crossing all our fingers and toes, that there would be no more rain in the Manawatu making the river unshootable, turned out to be a bloody good day. 30 Hard earned birds on a fast flowing river, the dogs performed really well doing some huge retrieves, poor buggers are knackered now. They definitely earned a good rest and some extra food in the bowl, a great day bring on tomorrow.

----------


## EeeBees

:Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

The dog flushed one of those for me this morning EeeBees ,didn't give me much of a shot & I missed the big bugger. Pheasant 1 Chris nil .

----------


## kotuku

well I shot down rakaia with GSP follower ,another good mate and a young bloke having his 1st season. mate got 8 on our Pig pond ,which strangely he attributed to the large fermenting wild pig turd in its middle. Just after we discovered that pond we had a run in with a young sow &2fat piglets whom i attempted unsuccessfully to take out with the 12guage!I still intend to square the ledger but Im happy to wait. by hell some of the barrages heard sounded like the royal horse artillery engaging in a regimental fire mission -and that applies to both sides of us.
 warm fine norwest breeze -2 shots fired in morning session  both by choggy under GSPFs keen gaze at a seemingly suicidal bomber parrie!
 i saw 3 mobs at about the same altitude as a bloody flying pencil headed from chch to  hokitika.

 gadget-your squirt &flap decoy -mate a hoot a minute-fluffs about like the front row at a gay mardigras.I had great delight sitting in my chair listening to GSPF's calling then setting luvly boy  flapping a squirting water as i let rip with my pissed mallard rendition.!

 shot the pig pond in the evening session with choggy&myself on guns and GSPF&mate as spotters&callers. One mob decoyed in in the early evening light -we let a volley go but probably a little eager too early in the season and they buggered off ,tho one plump young drake was definitely minus a large clump of arse feathers.
 spoke to an ellesmere shooter this afternoothe lake shot similar to what whe experienced and any ducks taken were termed "bloody hard work"

 bloody great weekend and wouldnt miss it for all the tea in china. thanks to gspf &his other half whove put us up for the weekend -cooking&hospitality superb(as usual). the rugby -bugger me you waikato blokes better get some get a bloody good feed of mallards into the cheifs -they need it  crikey dick thought someone had spiked me beer as the game unfolded well done the highlanders.
 GSPFaint gonna be a happy chappy as his hurricanes got reduced to a genteel breeze in yappieland.

anyhow itsa eaerly days yet but hell aint it grand to be back in duckshootin harness ! please if youre hitched donot roll over in bed tonight and lovingly coo"cmonl luv let me get a shot away"
 i assure you duckshooting humour stretches as bloody far as a set of aching shins!(last year that was!)
 hot barrels plentiful birds ,keen dogs and above all stay bloody safe!

----------


## EeeBees

> The dog flushed one of those for me this morning EeeBees ,didn't give me much of a shot & I missed the big bugger. Pheasant 1 Chris nil .


Oh no, @Chris... :Have A Nice Day:    I did not even get out today...have had an insidious sort of flu thing going on for about two months and yes today it has hit...typical...have been waiting for this leave for months...hope you have better luck tomorrow...

----------


## Chris

I use to get a bug like that just in time to ruin the roar or opening weekend .I got onto Bucculine Burner an oral anti flu thing ,don't think I've lost more than a day a winter to flu type bugs for 5 or 6 years now.
I so much as feel a sniffle or sore throat I'm onto Lemsip. Hope ya get over it soon EeeBees only got til end of August for getting a pheasant roast .

----------


## Munsey



----------


## kotuku

well done munsey -bloody great photos too.
doing my early morning check of stuff this am .usual sensationalist reporting on 3accidents /50,000hunters(avoidable no doubt ,but that goes without saying) but then so called reporter breathlessly brings us the antics of yet another" faecesbook"(yep its a gigantic load of shit!)bunch of wannabe antihunting activists who vow and declare theyll stay at lake ellesmere to disrupt legal persons pursuing legal activites .fuck me the selective morality of humans ,especially gen y look at me types is downright nauseating,.
 some time ago was at a function where i happened across a young self declared lesbian activist of this sort .oh shit did she mouth off like a pot boiling over on what horrible creatures hunters were coupled with gushing praise for the  SAFE mob of which she was a fanatical member.
cobber who usually doesnt say much enquired if she realised she was the product of her old mans gettin a shot away at a bird(her mum),oh boy did she react .
i couldnt help it I chimed in that id heard that on reflection he wished he'd shother into a pisspot and flushed it down the kazi. 
she got right annoyed I was a fucking pig etc etc,so again i politely warned her that given her initial diatribe i had plenty of more comedy routines in response to her PC opinions. We got asked to desist after this as we'd upset her ,so we upped stakes and left.
  Ran into the organiser sometime later who said she was a little alarmed at my comments so i told her whilst she invited little know all fucktards to her precious dos ,delete me from the list in perpetuity. ive actually had a couple of invites since but turfed em in the bin.

----------


## mawzer308

Awesome photo's Munsey. Sunday for us was pretty good considering there was no wind and heaps of Sun, boy did the birds take some working though! 8 total including 2 swans. Highlights of the day were my son calling in a duck and the team managing to call some swans in.



Partners in crime these two!



Very still on the Manawatu making our task that little bit harder.

----------


## Ross Nolan

Saturday



Sunday



Home time

----------


## kotuku

> Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Home time


 hey bro told ya - Im hot  and boy can i pull birds!!

wow theres some great pics being posted .to the young bloke with the duck -well done laddie and may it be the first of many for you in your coming years. top marks!

----------


## EeeBees

No birdscaring for us today...trip to the metropolis for a stock up on vituals, fuel and ammunitions...

----------


## Wildman

Finally on the board for the season...

----------


## Dundee

Saturday and Sunday 12 birds two guns.

----------


## jakewire

Nice Gun Wildman

----------


## R93

Had a great wee evening shot on my own tonight. 

I was targeting geese but didn't even hear a honk.
Got 14 reals and 4 parries should have had 20 odd mixed bag but shooting while twisted in all sorts of positions because feet were stuck in mud let me down.
Heard a stag roaring as well😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

One mallard hen last night,nothing tonight.

----------


## hillclima

Opening mornings efforts, great day out. 


Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## hillclima

And yesterday's efforts 


Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 49337
> 
> And yesterday's efforts 
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


A brace. Well done.

----------


## K95

Pretty quiet opening morning. Dog and I on a small farm pond, got half a dozen. It was clear over the weekend I don't do enough shotgun shooting in the off season or enough dog training....Few birds missed, rabbits chased and swear words said but all good fun.

----------


## Munsey

> Pretty quiet opening morning. Dog and I on a small farm pond, got half a dozen. It was clear over the weekend I don't do enough shotgun shooting in the off season or enough dog training....Few birds missed, rabbits chased and swear words said but all good fun.


 @K95 put that photo in the photo comp . Good photo that

----------


## Wildman

> A brace. Well done.


There is a headless quail there too....

----------


## Rushy

> There is a headless quail there too....


Hidden in plain sight.  Well done.  That is how magicians fool fellahs like me.

----------


## R93

> Hidden in plain sight.  Well done.  That is how magicians fool fellahs like me.


I had to go back and look so you were not the only one.

Maybe I am old😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildman

> Hidden in plain sight.  Well done.  That is how magicians fool fellahs like me.


I knew it was there because my dog found it for him after he shot it....

----------


## hillclima

> I knew it was there because my dog found it for him after he shot it....


He did well to find it, although he could have retrieved it for me as well

----------


## Wildman

> He did well to find it, although he could have retrieved it for me as well


He was pointing it out to you because it was still so lively!

----------


## Gibo

> I had to go back and look so you were not the only one.
> 
> Maybe I am old
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Shit me too then  :Grin:

----------


## bomber

Ok  those that no me know that I fish and wander me river more than most😜
I'm not a duck shooter and I realize steel shot over lead shot etc etc etc but if ya shoot em why not take em... this is number 4 in ankle deep water within 50 metres the decoy still there knee deep waterglad I headed to and fished waters further north opening day....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Hard to tell what sort of bird that is after the eels have feasted on it,but i'm guessing a shag.

----------


## Dundee

Took   @mrs dundee and @Sean up two the green pond for the night shoot we shot one mallard drake.12 yo Dog has lost the plot but still managed the retrieve.

----------


## bomber

> Hard to tell what sort of bird that is after the eels have feasted on it,but i'm guessing a shag.


Other one was a swan and 2 mallard 
But yea

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sean

https://youtu.be/FLd6QFvz5FA

----------


## Rushy

Good work Sean.

----------


## Dundee

Seen a pair of parries and a few pooks on approach to the big pond,no shots fired tonight.Nothing came in.Old dog had it easy tonight she was just the lap dog.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee, not being a duck shooter myself, I have never understood why duck shooters have more than one duck call hanging around their neck?  What's the go bro?

----------


## Munsey

> Dundee, not being a duck shooter myself, I have never understood why duck shooters have more than one duck call hanging around their neck?  What's the go bro?


Rushy , Ducks have different accents , depending on where the duck was hatched . Hence the different calls . City ducks from say Auckland are loud and talkative ( loud obnoxious caller ) A duck from way down south will roll its RRRRRRsssssss as in QuaRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRK (deep raspy caller)  Ducks from far north use different again Quack-Churrrrrr . . So Rushy these ducks can move around the country . It takes years of practice to notice there Accents . Hope this helps

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy , Ducks have different accents , depending on where the duck was hatched . Hence the different calls . City ducks from say Auckland are loud and talkative ( loud obnoxious caller ) A duck from way down south will roll its RRRRRRsssssss as in QuaRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRK (deep raspy caller)  Ducks from far north use different again Quack-Churrrrrr . . So Rushy these ducks can move around the country . It takes years of practice to notice there Accents . Hope this helps


That sounds eminently plausible to me Munsey.  Then I guess these days there will also be a bunch of immigrant ducks so callers will now come in various Indian, Asian Middle Eastern and Euroean dialects as well?  It leads to another question though and that is "how the hell does Dundee know what language caller to use when the duck is forty metres up in low cloud?

----------


## Munsey

Years of training and performance enhancing liquids helps Quack the code

----------


## Dundee

Ones a mallard call and the other is a parry and goose call Rushy.

----------


## gsp follower

> "how the hell does Dundee know what language caller to use when the duck is forty metres up in low cloud?


''its a hard road finding the perfectduck caller son'' :Grin:

----------


## Sean

Just shot a pukeko

----------


## Rushy

> Just shot a pukeko


What an excellent thing to do Sean.

----------


## Wildman

Not really game birds but I've been gunning for these for a while...

----------


## Sideshow

> Not really game birds but I've been gunning for these for a while...


Now there fun with a capital F to shoot :Thumbsup:  and tasty too :Grin: . 
Now the sun is out so I'm off pigeon shooting  :O O:

----------


## Wildman

> Now there fun with a capital F to shoot and tasty too. 
> Now the sun is out so I'm off pigeon shooting


Yeah but they take some putting down... However the dog enjoyed trying to retrieve them!

Taste? I have the breasts. Any recipe suggestions?

----------


## Rushy

> Any recipe suggestions?


Same as you would with Turkey/Goose.

----------


## Chris

> ''its a hard road finding the perfectduck caller son''


Looks like he may of had some help with that .

----------


## Pointer

Wildman peafowl are tasty. Cook the breasts as you would phezzy breasts, they can dry out

----------


## Dundee

> Looks like he may of had some help with that .


yep cheers Chris

----------


## Sideshow

Yep sear them in olive oil then oven on 210 for 15 minutes slice thin add to rocket saild
While you wait for them. Fry up some pancetta. Drop in saild then one pepper diced fine fry along side one purple onion diced fine. Add to saild. Take your brests slice them fine add to saild drissel of olive oil over top add a sprinkle of theme salt and pepper and some pine nuts.
You can add some Greek cheese if you like but that's about it. Enjoy!

No longer than 20 max in oven or you dry the bug gets out :Sick:

----------


## Munsey

First walk today for a Quail & Turned over some new country .I must be getting soft , didn't have the heart to shoot this young bird . Small covey of 9 got left alone . Im hoping they covey up with more to make them shootable . Shot two cats  :Pissed Off:

----------


## lophortyx

you're a good man munsey. that was probably a family group and yes they need all of those numbers to survive a winter.

----------


## Wildman

> First walk today for a Quail & Turned over some new country .I must be getting soft , didn't have the heart to shoot this young bird . Small covey of 9 got left alone . Im hoping they covey up with more to make them shootable . Shot two cats Attachment 49536Attachment 49537


Two cats and a good photo are worth a bag limit any day.

----------


## Munsey

> Two cats and a good photo are worth a bag limit any day.


Yes happy with that , but I have to disagree , on the bag limit  :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

> Yes happy with that , but I have to disagree , on the bag limit


Cats are edible too... I hear they taste sourish tho...  :Have A Nice Day:  

p.s. How long do I have to wait for a chukar hunt photo? Get your act together and hurry up, I've had enough of duck photos on this forum and its not even June yet ... lol

----------


## Dundee

get out there Petros_mk

Another pond few ducks seen no shots fired.

----------


## Petros_mk

> get out there Petros_mk
> 
> Another pond few ducks seen no shots fired.
> Attachment 49543Attachment 49544


haha.. I've been out, thats not the problem. I just haven't landed any hunting spots yet. I've been knocking on doors, making phone calls for 2 weekends in a row and no luck. It must be my Eastern European look. Not giving up yet, I'll put on an All Blacks shirt next weekend.

----------


## Chris

> haha.. I've been out, thats not the problem. I just haven't landed any hunting spots yet. I've been knocking on doors, making phone calls for 2 weekends in a row and no luck. It must be my Eastern European look. Not giving up yet, I'll put on an All Blacks shirt next weekend.


Thats a terrible place to be, no access on private land. Maybe the spot-X Game bird hunting book be worth buying. Don't know where you are located. 
I find offering to do any pests on a property helps ,rabbits ,pooks, hares etc some places Canada geese are a problem.I know 1 property that has 300 
resident honkers the land owner would love removed.I do control of Pook numbers on 1 place I shoot. Once you get property to shoot look after the 
land owner I find flicking them a few fresh fillets or smoked fish pre-season helps & a pound or 2 of white bait out side season goes down well.

----------


## Petros_mk

> Thats a terrible place to be, no access on private land. Maybe the spot-X Game bird hunting book be worth buying. Don't know where you are located. 
> I find offering to do any pests on a property helps ,rabbits ,pooks, hares etc some places Canada geese are a problem.I know 1 property that has 300 
> resident honkers the land owner would love removed.I do control of Pook numbers on 1 place I shoot. Once you get property to shoot look after the 
> land owner I find flicking them a few fresh fillets or smoked fish pre-season helps & a pound or 2 of white bait out side season goes down well.


Auckland. 
Completely agree with you, have offered box of beer of landlords choosing for each visit, happy to lend a hand on the farm or clean the pesties, its all part of it, tho it feels Auckland and the surroundings is quite saturated (first come first serve once in for all). I'm not complaining at all, if I had a place to shoot I'd cherish and protect it like them too. That's how it goes I guess.

The leg work is part of the game too, sooner or later I'm sure I'll lend something...

----------


## Chris

You should head south do some door knocking Hauraki plains & the Piako peat dome ,not much to shoot in Auckland 
You'll find heaps of public access in the Spot-X book ,also the forestry's south of offers some awesome pheasant shooting
Think pheasant shooting has stopped at Wood Hill forest though.

----------


## upnorth uplander

Uzbeki, im up north from Sat thru to Wed. U know where to find me.

----------


## mawzer308

Sunday for us was a bit slow with only one on the deck however, that was due in part to our very poor shooting some good opportunities lost because of this. Must have been one of those days.

----------


## Petros_mk

> You should head south do some door knocking Hauraki plains & the Piako peat dome ,not much to shoot in Auckland 
> You'll find heaps of public access in the Spot-X book ,also the forestry's south of offers some awesome pheasant shooting
> Think pheasant shooting has stopped at Wood Hill forest though.


Yep, I've been out North mainly and a bit of Waikato, there are still few forests I'd like to check out. 

Waikato was quite funny when I walked up to a forest manager who just so happens to have returned from his pond with bag limit and a pheasant in the trunk, knocked on the wrong door, I wasn't going to get any info out of him...cool dudes tho, had a bit of a laugh and I was off on my way...

Not sure about Woodhill, last 3 years it was with allocated days, this year I have heard some rumors of ownership/management change.

----------


## EeeBees

the flu struck me on the second day but thanks to flu tablets I was able to rally occasionally...dang...

Inspite of feeling so goddam awful, had a fabulous time...fabulous company, fabulous food, and magical dog work...

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 49575
> 
> the flu struck me on the second day but thanks to flu tablets I was able to rally occasionally...dang...
> 
> Inspite of feeling so goddam awful, had a fabulous time...fabulous company, fabulous food, and magical dog work...
> 
> Attachment 49576


what were you after eebees parries ducks?/

----------


## EeeBees

Yes, parries, gsp follower... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

Finally got out for a pigeon shoot on Saturday afternoon. 
Sun in my face with  the wind at my back. Took my time and set up a really good hide with roof. Which paid off as I could stand back under this and stop my face becoming a big mirror. 
Had around 40 decoys and one pigeon magnet. 
Final score 37 pigeons 5 Jackdoors 2 Rooks
44 for 102 shoots 
One happy dog one happy shooter best score yet. 

Vast improvement from my last outing roost shooting in high wind 4 for 70 :Omg:

----------


## Sideshow

Someone turn that around please

----------


## Petros_mk

Boom

----------


## Dundee

You bet me to it :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Good work, @Sideshow...

----------


## gsp follower

ooh me fn neck  :Grin: 
nice sideshow

----------


## Pop Shot

> Sunday for us was a bit slow with only one on the deck however, that was due in part to our very poor shooting some good opportunities lost because of this. Must have been one of those days.


 @mawzer308 - I'll be honest in saying I can't remember the last time I shot that bad.

----------


## mawzer308

Haha yeah me too bit of a shocker aye mate.

On a brighter note tonights shoot was good, birds decoyed perfect and the remington 11-87 and ultra steel 4's just folded them. Dog worked well too.

----------


## stingray

> Boom
> Attachment 49582


Those kind of photos need a place of their own. A dog with a job done and bag of birds / game. Simply beautiful!

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks stingray! Yep I've got a game book where I write down every outing :Have A Nice Day:  good and bad :O O:  
It's a very English thing to do and they all seem to do it here.
I also have a pin up board in office where I have been putting up all such shots. Write back from when I was a kid till now.
Good to look back. But I love to look forward more :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

On the board again,the old bitch has lost the plot.Retirement at the end of season for Jess.

----------


## Munsey

Got my arse kicked on the lake today.  First spot was blowing forty bastards,  no mallards . Didn't even set up . Next spot not much better 1 duck for 1 shot over 3 hrs . Low lake was slim pickings . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

> Got my arse kicked on the lake today.  First spot was blowing forty bastards,  no mallards . Didn't even set up . Next spot not much better 1 duck for 1 shot over 3 hrs .* Low lake was slim pickings . 
> *
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


they opened it munsey or just the wind the wrong way?

dundee you have any problem with the escort pump opening prematurly i think i use to brush that release lever which is a bit longer than the remy version.

----------


## Munsey

[QUOTE=gsp follower;471256]they opened it munsey or just the wind the wrong way?


First Time Ive Had  water from the S/W wind  pushing it into my area, No resident birds as been NW for a solid month  So been dry .

----------


## Dundee

> they opened it munsey or just the wind the wrong way?
> 
> dundee you have any problem with the escort pump opening prematurly i think i use to brush that release lever which is a bit longer than the remy version.


No but its jamming now probably needs a bloody good clean,are only using two shells to stop the multiple feeds.

----------


## Dundee

Gonna be a dark wet night out here tonight.

----------


## Sean

Two old people! hahaha  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

[QUOTE=Munsey;471263]


> they opened it munsey or just the wind the wrong way?
> 
> 
> First Time Ive Had  water from the S/W wind  pushing it into my area, No resident birds as been NW for a solid month  So been dry .


i hear that ive been there when its pushed the level up a metre in 2o minutes



> No but its jamming now probably needs a bloody good clean,are only using two shells to stop the multiple feeds.


only pussys clean thier pumps dunk it in a 44 gallon drum of oil wipe it off and keep on trucking :Wink: 
dont clean an escort  something will fall off or not go back where its supposed to :O O:

----------


## Munsey

After getting stumped on mallards on saturday , Sunday shot a Paddock , leisurely set up up at 730. Parries drifted in all day ,  .49 Parries  7 pigeons .

----------


## Wildman

> After getting stumped on mallards on saturday , Sunday shot a Paddock , leisurely set up up at 730. Parries drifted in all day ,  .49 Parries  7 pigeons .


That is a lot of breasting you poor bugger.


I got a rooster yesterday. Only clipped it, @hillclima 's dog did a good track to find it. My dog also did a great point on a hedgehog that I added to the bag!

----------


## Ross Nolan

A mate and I had an ok day on Sunday. A couple more Pukeko's would have been nice. Sorry for the photo quality, my new camera took a swim in the Hoteo last weekend and I'm back on the phone until I replace it.



Lauries first - an absolute horse of a bird



Lunch time



Last bird for me



A couple of happy guys and an absolutely shattered dog.

----------


## Dundee

Dunno witch pond to freeze my balls at tonight,might try the green one.Pissed down last night over at the big pond and was dark by 1750hrs when birds landed on the water and couldn't even see them.

----------


## Woody

When its like that you gotta stand as close to directly underneath them to be able to see them. I like nights when the moon is behind light cloud best. Starry clear nights are too tough for my eyes to pick them up these days.

----------


## Rushy

> A mate and I had an ok day on Sunday. A couple more Pukeko's would have been nice. Sorry for the photo quality, my new camera took a swim in the Hoteo last weekend and I'm back on the phone until I replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lauries first - an absolute horse of a bird
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch time
> ...


Good stuff.

----------


## Petros_mk

> A mate and I had an ok day on Sunday. A couple more Pukeko's would have been nice. Sorry for the photo quality, my new camera took a swim in the Hoteo last weekend and I'm back on the phone until I replace it.


Good work by Lana, hats off to both of you (correct me if got her name wrong)

----------


## Dundee

Another rough cold night at the big pond and no birds seen.

Managed a fat drake at the creek this morning

----------


## gsp follower

we went up the suspected parrie roost last night tho cold there was little wind .
when we,d seen them coming in earlier it had been overcast and windy. 
last night they didnt come in untill almost to dark to shoot my side kick got a few off at some mallards  but the bulk of the pARRIES didnt arrive  till well past shooting light had gone.
over a hundred did come  in when the light had gone and maybe 30 odd in dodgy light but we were in the wrong place to take advantage plus they came in so low so half the time they,d landed before we could see them. a suprising number of mallards were drawn to thier racket to so fingers crossed.
lesson learnt and after a few days to settle we,l be there on  the next blow.

----------


## Dundee

Just been around a couple of ponds to grab some decoys. Going to have a go at the creek tonight.

----------


## gsp follower

wonder how it looks to real ducks from the air??
they,d see the deeks and no swim trails thru the duckweed would they be that observent and cagey??
im thinkin probably yes

----------


## mawzer308

Decided to do an overnighter at the Lagoon as the forecast bad weather was meant to hit and it did horrendus wind and rain, 2 birds for Tuesday evening, one of which was a Shovler, first one I have shot in over 10years happy with that!

Wednesday was a slow start I slept in woops  :O O:  however despite missing the first half hour it was on. Ended up with my limit and a swan to boot pretty happy! 

Rocco on look out duty.



A couple of the birds shot phone ran out of batt before I had shot my limit.

----------


## EeeBees

Nice dog, mawzer308...

----------


## mawzer308

> Nice dog, mawzer308...


Cheers mate Chocolate Lab, he is my first gundog so we are both learning. He's not too flash on the blind retrieves, but that's my fault as the trainer. He's a good companion brings most birds back and is excellent with the kids.

----------


## Dundee

> wonder how it looks to real ducks from the air??
> they,d see the deeks and no swim trails thru the duckweed would they be that observent and cagey??
> im thinkin probably yes


No luck tonight,eels on decoys would of been fun. We never saw any birds but had to keep our wits about us with the jersey bull doing the rounds.


Back to a pond or river tomorrow night. Haven't missed a night yet this season

----------


## Dundee

Big pond tonight
An un welcome guest

Soon gave it a two shot steel cartridge didn't want to share the mai mai with it.

Two parries on the pond on arrival got the hen first and then the drake with two shots fired.

Three in the bag for the night,nothing came in after.

----------


## MB

Missed this entire thread! Anyway...

*Day 1*
The farm I shoot on has a small few ponds and thought I'd give it a go on opening day. Bought a Miroku MK70 multi-choke. I owned a Beretta semi-auto previously and didn't want another semi-auto, personal preference. Have never been duck hunting before, but bought a license, hide netting and some decoys and got to work.





Ended up with two greys and two parries. Was feeling a little sorry for myself, but think I did OK considering I haven't fired a shotgun for 4 years and some of the experienced duck hunters I know in the area didn't do a lot better.

----------


## MB

*Day 2*
Wasn't too happy with the hide setup first time round, so thought I'd give the ghillie suit thing a go. It worked well and was better for moving from pond to pond. I hit everything I shot at which was quite pleasing and ended up with two greys and three parries.



Unfortunately for this fellow, he crossed my path on the way back to the car from the ponds.



When I got back to the car, there were two rabbits sat about 5 metres away. It would have been an easy shot, but they were on the small side and I had enough meat to take home, so left them to it. Must be going soft in old age!

----------


## Dundee

Duck porn a few breasts :Grin:

----------


## bomber

Can't fish river still in flood taken up bird watching  bomber pool

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Thats kool sideshow do u eat them,not that i would.

----------


## Sideshow

> Thats kool sideshow do u eat them,not that i would.


Yes pigeon Brest is really nice. There not feral but wood pigeon. I just take the Brest no plucking

----------


## Dundee

Green pond last night.

Two swans seen but quite high

A mild 14 degree night

No ducks seen thankfully as old dog was cold even thou she was dry.

She can rest up now in her retirement been a great 12 years hunting with her.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee you are a bloody legend mate.  Look after that K9.

----------


## Dundee

My swan silloughettes work a treat.

Had three fly in last night, they make good decoys.Never shot them as the last swan patties weren't that great.
After my birds are breasted the carcuss goes to a maori lady who uses the feathers to make a cloak.But I wasn't going to shoot the swans just for feathers.

----------


## gsp follower

no pigs yeaterday and the promised consistent souwester faded to nothing at 3 ish.
consequently all birds arrived aT ''HARDLY SEE EM ''TIME ONE DROPPED BUT LOST IN THE SHITE SCRUB.

----------


## kotuku

speaking of feathers -any shooters in CHCHImhappy to take em off your hands -the maori health dept at Hillmorton hospital need feathers for a ceremonial cloak and i said i could source em.been a bit tardy but im gonna get it sorted so guys if youve got feathers please PM me and ill take em off your hands.
if youre a mte of gadget massive or GSPfollower etcetc theyve got my contact details so give me a bell.
ap

----------


## mawzer308

Another two fat mallards on the deck

----------


## Dundee

Calm at the big pond tonight but the bridge crossing was slippery than an eel
Below the pond is a creek but now a swamp.

Nothing heard or seen.

Dark before 1800hrs

----------


## gsp follower

that swamp looks as ducky as hell dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> that swamp looks as ducky as hell dundee.


A few drop in there occasionaly while I'm at the big pond.You can't win sometimes.

----------


## gsp follower

> A few drop in there occasionaly while I'm at the big pond.You can't win sometimes.


aint that the truth. :Grin: but the occasional win makes it worth while otherwise it wouldnt be hunting.

----------


## kawhia

> A few drop in there occasionaly while I'm at the big pond.You can't win sometimes.


Maybe you should take the hint and set up on the flooded grass, you might shoot a few more than the odd one or two.
Half a dozen full body's and a mojo works very well.

----------


## gsp follower

> Maybe you should take the hint and set up on the flooded grass, you might shoot a few more than the odd one or two.
> Half a dozen full body's and a mojo works very well.


kawhia will gratiously cover the pond for you just in case :ORLY:  :Wink:  :Grin:  or i will volunteer :Have A Nice Day: 
 as ive had days when you switch the cheeky buggers drop in where you where last night not where they supposedly wanted to be last night.
pairs and singles seem to love the less open water swampy bits.

----------


## Dundee

Its quite a big area to cover,and setting up down there you would go out of site. :Wink:

----------


## bomber

> Its quite a big area to cover,and setting up down there you would go out of site.


6 swans and a dozen ducks were at bomber pool this arvo plus a brown trout 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

We went forth...no pheasants,  saw a pair of Paradise Ducks and that was about it, really...so neat being out with the little one...she is a great worker and is very methodical and takes the initiative to seek out what she thinks could be birdy...

----------


## Rushy

Eeebees you should a went fifth.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Sat at this frozen shallow pond it has been productive before but the neighbour started up a concrete mixer and jack hammer tonight. :Sad: 

Big pond got stock out of paddock tomorrow but will see what time we get back from the bloody city.

----------


## Rushy

> Sat at this frozen shallow pond it has been productive before but the neighbour started up a concrete mixer and jack hammer tonight.
> Attachment 50300
> Big pond got stock out of paddock tomorrow but will see what time we get back from the bloody city.


Are you going to the smoke Dundee?  Look out city slickers, here comes a real Kiwi bloke.  You do know you can't take the .22 to pop pigeons on the Beehive lawn.

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Are you going to the smoke Dundee?  Look out city slickers, here comes a real Kiwi bloke.  You do know you can't take the .22 to pop pigeons on the Beehive lawn.


Can hardly class Dannevirke as a city  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Palmy :Pissed Off:

----------


## EeeBees

an unproductive meander again...brought home some wild marjoram and mint...he worked his usual way but nothing...foto out of focus... :Sad:   seems we are in for another frost after it clouding over for a bit earlier on...

----------


## Dundee

Ducks beat me again 7 mallards landed up stream of swamp,couldn't stalk them.

----------


## mrs dundee

Cute dog Eeebees

----------


## jakewire

We did much the same thing, visited 5 ponds similar to this
 
 On a very sunny Nth Otago day for not a single Duck.
 Then spent most of the rest of the afternoon just off the river doing this



For once again no result, but still a great day.

----------


## EeeBees

> Cute dog Eeebees


Thank you, @mrs dundee... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

> Ducks beat me again 7 mallards landed up stream of swamp,couldn't stalk them.


Dreadful birds... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Dreadful birds...


Still got till 3rd of July down here for them to slip up.

----------


## Dundee

Went down to the creek this morning two mallards down there and two parries flew from behind turned around got sun strike but managed to drop one with one shot fired.

----------


## Woody

Had a mosey round the forest on Saturday. Gusty wind and wet and cool. Burl pointed two hen birds but no roosters to be found. Took delivery of a young GWP pup so spent remainder of the weekend settling him in and still doing so.

----------


## gsp follower

> Had a mosey round the forest on Saturday. Gusty wind and wet and cool. Burl pointed two hen birds* but no roosters to be found*. Took delivery of a young GWP pup so spent remainder of the weekend settling him in and still doing so.


is it me or is the dissapearence of males that seems to happen this time every year a country wide thing

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 50349
> 
> an unproductive meander again...brought home some wild marjoram and mint...he worked his usual way but nothing...foto out of focus...  seems we are in for another frost after it clouding over for a bit earlier on...
> 
> Attachment 50350


bit rough he got to carry his own dinner round eebee,s :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Noticed a feather in the puddle at the back of the farm so grabbed a cuppla decoys from the creek.

Dangling my camo legs over the puddle wall was a nice comfy position to wait and call.

Two came in got em both at 1730

----------


## EeeBees

Good work, Dundee...

----------


## jakewire

"Dangling my camo legs over the puddle wall was a nice comfy position to wait and call".

Goddamn Dundee, your a poet.

----------


## Dundee

Nothing seen after the shots but some swans flew over about 1800hrs and wet the puddle,I heard the splatter and had to check myself in the frozen conditions for safety reasons otherwise work safe might of been involved. :Grin:  It was too dark at 1800 but I was wrapped with a pair of mallards and knowing old Jess was warm in her kennel and I could do the retreive in three inches of water :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Good work Dundee.

----------


## Ross Nolan

Went for a drift on the last day of Auckland/Waikato ducks, does black powder contribute to global warming? Too f...ing bad if it does.





Been keeping up with the roosters too.



She was watching a pair of parries circling us

----------


## Dundee

Just hanging over the bank tonight,with good company about 9 mallards seen but the buggers landed in another puddle 200mtres away not on our property.A couple of shots fired to keep them moving but nothing presented for a shot.

----------


## kawhia

time to put the benelli away and dust off the 20g.....first cat of the upland season.

----------


## jakewire

Goddamn. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

2nd night off since gamebird season started :Sad: Not by choice either.

----------


## hillclima

Today's efforts


Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

A bit of a slow afternoon on the lake , a nice double on a brace of spoonies was my highlight . Wind wasn't quite right for mallards , we managed a pair then 3 pigeons . The dog did a wicked long relieve to finish off the afternoon

----------


## Pointer

Haha a long relieve.... I do those after holding it in on long car rides

----------


## hillclima

This evening efforts, shot a few more right on dark but they weren't on the water when went looking, first time had an evening shot here so lesson for next time to take a better light to check on them when they go down.  Apart from that pretty happy with shooting efforts, both yesterday and today I had 4 bird groups and shot all 4 with 4 shots! 



A bit of water around, kayaked to the back of the maimai.  Excuse the mess in the background, we've only taken over the maimai this year and still clearing out the junk

----------


## mikee

> Haha a long relieve.... I do those after holding it in on long car rides


I think i have just wee'd myself laughing too much after reading that comment.

----------


## Dundee

One mallard and two possums no pics tonight as camera battery went flat.
Last nights pics

----------


## Ross Nolan

Snuck out before breakfast on Saturday morning, took along a stone cold killer



and managed a first for the season



If only they were the same size as pheasants.....

----------


## gsp follower

> Snuck out before breakfast on Saturday morning, took along a stone cold killer
> 
> 
> 
> and managed a first for the season
> 
> 
> 
> If only they were the same size as pheasants.....


tastier tho imho but yes fiddly to deal with :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Big pond tonight

Shot a pair of mallards

----------


## Dundee

Chucked a few more decoys in the puddle

Quad was hidden on the hill with camo jackets

One drake came in

----------


## Dundee

We had some rain so went up to the big pond,haven't been there for a week.
Bridge to access to the pond was high and slippery.

Swan and parrie silloughettes needed moving

Water in the creeks ,river is swollen and no birds did a fly by tonight.

Will try the little puddle tomorrow.

----------


## Dundee

Puddle hunt tonight was frekin cold and never seen or heard a bird.

When I got home was greeted with duck burger from the last puddle duck hunt and chips  :Thumbsup:  Shes a keeper. :Grin:

----------


## jakewire

Good on ya Mrs Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee I gotta meet your missus one day so you better bring her to Toby's shoot.  I need to tell her she deserves a medal.

----------


## Dundee

Last night on mallards,greys and spoonies. Managed a cuppla swans at the river this morning but nothing tonight.
The water table has risen a bit since the start of the season.Shot a few birds for the season and topped up the freezer a bit more.Feathers off the birds were given to a maori lady to make cloaks.

No birds tonight but we have water, the puddle and ponds are fulling up.

----------


## Sparrow

nothing came in but beat Layin in the scratcher

----------


## Dundee

Might be a good spot for an evening shoot @Sparrow?

----------


## Dundee

One less duckling murderer. :Grin:

----------


## hillclima

Haven't got out as much this season with work, weather and seem to be less birds around. But got this fulla today 


Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

not to kill the mood but this has been the shittist season in the last 5 for me uncooperative wheather no trust worthy dog and f all motivation .
but no longer geese are on the horizon a few weeks of ducks left and decisions made on dog woes.
the glory days will return even if i have to use steel at the lake but given my past experience with 3 inch  steel 2,s on mallards im iffy.
but thats not going to stop me trying christ there geese ducks shelducks ansd swan somethings going to get unlucky. 
pigs are getting baited  now and someone took a sucker by the look as well as a 50 and 90 pounder 
the suckers little head left by a deer carcass was a sad sight but im guessin the dogs killed it before the hunter could do anything id hope thats what it was   rather than it bieng  sniped.
longterm i want another versatile i love quail and pheasant hunting and point is a beautiful thing but so is a long retrieve on a 10 pound goose in shitty wheather or a mallard drake .
 like it says in the movie ''get busy livin or get busy dieing'' hunting is really bieng alive

----------


## EeeBees

duck down... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> duck down...
> 
> Attachment 52309


Well and truly plucked Eeebees.  Me thinks the instinct is strong I that one.

----------


## EeeBees

:Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

cheer up GSP follower. You're not alone. I've shot one pheasant this year  :Have A Nice Day:  I never thought I'd say this but I'm a little bored of it!

----------


## Gibo

> cheer up GSP follower. You're not alone. I've shot one pheasant this year  I never thought I'd say this but I'm a little bored of it!


You will have your hands full now too mate  :Wink:

----------


## EeeBees

> I've shot one pheasant this year  I never thought I'd say this but I'm a little bored of it!


Oh God, the world is going to end... :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Oh God, the world is going to end...


On the contrary, it is just beginning  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

I've never shot a pheasant :ORLY: 

Tongue twister for yas  :Grin: 

I'm not pheasant plucker
I'm a pheasant pluckers son
I keep on plucking pheasant till the pheasants pluckings done.


Now say it 10 times and you will fuck up. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Petros_mk

> Oh God, the world is going to end...


Yea, I feel more excited to just train with my dog instead of hunt. Not sure what that's all about. its a weird year.

----------


## hillclima

Works been crazy lately so after work today went for a quick walk to keep the insanity at bay.  Wasn't expecting much and took all the dogs for an "armed walk", normally only take 1 if serious

Wandered round and dogs got keen, trying to watch them all and young dog tracked off unseen, put up a rooster just over the ridge, bugger,  Saw roughly where it landed, went over and old pointer put it up again but couldn't get a shot till it was at extreme range, had a stab in frustration (wouldn't have normally taken it), bird flew on and landed behind some trees somewhere roughly where I was headed.  So I carried on, after a good 200m the pointers got keen so was waiting hopefully for a flush, then looked at the Lab X who normally stays close, he was very interested in a tussock, next thing I notice a tail feather sticking out,stoked.  No idea where I hit it, only found a small bit of damage.  Was very lucky to find it and will go back to only taking sure shots   

Then I was fast tracking back to ute as getting late, young dog was running flat out on the dunes and suddenly locked up solid, I went over and she wasn't moving so I knew it was close, took a couple steps and up he went, this one was very well hit with a big cloud of feathers, got bugger all meat off it unfortunately, 

So was a great team effort from the dogs and sanity is restored, well at least till the morning

----------


## gsp follower

headed out to my favourite spot at lake elly 
cold as a well diggers arse but the sound of heaps of geese vacating the area had hopes given the sign on the ground of some loafers returning.
but no cigarespecialy once theflax planters turned up.
 i predict the week after ducks close or the week after that i,l be taking picks of me and our premier waterfowl.
so good to hear good numbers of them in flight and to see  hundreds of ducks even tho not shootable

----------


## Dundee

Game bird season all over here.Pukekos are still on the list I dealt with one today.

----------


## gsp follower

[QUOTE]Paradise shelduck 7 May to 31 Jul 2016 20 Area A
7 May to 25 Sep 2016 20 Area B
Black swan 7 May to 31 Jul 2016 5 Area A
we are spoilt except for pheasants  and with canadas all the time which may sound great but i think are making them much harder to hunt and more inclined to and  seek the peace and quiet in the wet areas in christchurch.t
which ofcourse gets hunters moaned at for not con.trolling them but unless they start breeding a stupid strain which doesnt respond to year round pressure and wont settle where thier safe when its offered on a plate  i dont see a immediate solution. 
 you can guarentee the council didnt think of one in advance and ecans will be punitive short term or a balls up.

----------


## EeeBees

Again, today I took the Turk for a walk for no apparent reason...the little dog got onto some scent which tracked through a fence onto a neighbouring vineyard...I take my fold up saw with me everytime we go out just in case I find a nice stick for stickmaking...at least we came home with a couple of sticks...the wind following the river bed on a couple of occasions was unbelievable...

----------


## gunnerjacky

All these pictures are making me hungry as well as inspiring me to go for hunting on this weekend. Hope so that I would get some fresh flesh for myself too. :36 1 8:

----------


## Munsey

Went south of chch,  for one last crack on the ducks . Great weekend , with plenty of wind on Saturday.  Ducks didn't want to commit and my shooting was terrible . Sunday was cold as a witches tit with a steady breeze a smaller irrigation  pond . We all shot well,  dogs went well too . Nice to get some birds in the freezer  .  Big thanks to  @gadgetman for the loan of your laydown blind . What beer?  oh ahh  Tea do you drink ? 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

had my 1st decent crack at a covey of quail yesterday.
missed the main flush by bieng a couple of yards to far away but got shots at 2 stragglers  :Wink: 
less said the better :O O: 
  hoping the parries will settle back in a favoured haunt so i can take advantage of the .extended west of stste hwy one season.

----------


## hillclima

Great day out considering getting to end of season. Some good dog work and a bit of luck had my limit for  the day 



Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Titanium

Nice one, awesome pup, Have you had her out on deer much?

----------


## hillclima

> Nice one, awesome pup, Have you had her out on deer much?


Yeah she's got me a couple, and lost me a couple.  Certainly knows what they are and will indicate them, but she's more of a bird dog.  Doesn't like sitting still and moving quietly, unless she's stalking a pheasant when she goes into stealthy stalk mode

----------


## EeeBees

> had my 1st decent crack at a covey of quail yesterday.
> missed the main flush by bieng a couple of yards to far away but got shots at 2 stragglers 
> less said the better
>   hoping the parries will settle back in a favoured haunt so i can take advantage of the .extended west of stste hwy one season.


 @gsp follower, I was wah wah wahing about the coveys of quail prior to Opening Day and getting very excited about the forthcoming dog work etc but I have not been able to find one of them...maybe they knew about the weather...who knows... :Sad:

----------


## gsp follower

> @gsp follower, I was wah wah wahing about the coveys of quail prior to Opening Day and getting very excited about the forthcoming dog work etc but I have not been able to find one of them...maybe they knew about the weather...who knows...


since i  dont have a pointer anymore a lot of the fun of quail has escaped me :Sick: 
 but in my travels ive discovered at leas one current feeding spot and 2 crossing points baCK TO ROOSTS.
so any fine,ish afternoon i can pop up give the kuri a run saw some firewood and put the dog thru the inkweed and or wait for the coveys to return to the roosts.
within a hour or so depending on the wheather you can set your watch by thier return times provided i dont over pressure them.

----------


## Titanium

Sounds like she's got natural hunting instinct. I don't think Tyne will turn out to be much of a deer dog but she stalks any bird she sees.

----------


## hillclima

Last weekend walked for hours and only saw 1 hen, today has these 2 in less than and hour, pretty happy 


Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## hillclima

> Sounds like she's got natural hunting instinct. I don't think Tyne will turn out to be much of a deer dog but she stalks any bird she sees.


You need to come up north for a pheasant hunt then....

----------


## Wildman

Nice walk this afternoon with @hillclima

----------


## 223nut

Awesome photo wildman

----------


## Ross Nolan

I've been giving it a late season nudge....

----------


## gsp follower

no goose action at the lake at the mo but shoulnt be long early novembers usually good according to my diary.

----------


## Sideshow

Just thought Id show you what I was up to on the weekend :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

If so,me one can turn those three photos id really appreciate it, thanks

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Done :Thumbsup: 
KH

----------


## Wildman

Nice high birds

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks Kiwi-hunter  :Thumbsup: 
Yes Wildman, they do present some lovely high birds, if we had had some wind i recon that they would really get up there  :Grin:

----------


## oraki

Ponds building up nicely

----------


## Dundee

crop getting hammered by parries.

----------


## oraki

Hope Mrs Oraki doesn't see this. 
On my travels today, I saw this mob of geese. There were 3 mobs of about this size in the same pdk. Might need to make a follow up call and see if they're still there in a couple of days. 

It's the only problem with my job. I go to lots of places, and see lots of things, be it birds in a paddock or pond, or other animals grazing greenfeed paddocks. Need to get a proper map with people's names on it

----------


## MB

I bought a game bird licence for the coming season today. Bring on the mud and disappointment!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

Shooting with the Miroku Mb or did you move it on?

----------


## MB

yeah, did sell it which was shame because it was such a lovely gun, just not suited to what i was doing.

----------


## jakewire

Fair enough
I'll be shooting with mine this year, it will be the first year I have shot with a break open gun since I was a teenager and used an old Spanish SXS and that... was some time ao
It will be interesting.

----------


## Dundee

Not long now but will be strange not having my own dog this year
https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...7&font=cursive

----------


## Sideshow

> Not long now but will be strange not having my own dog this year
> https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...7&font=cursive


Has Sean been keeping up his swimming lessons? :Wtfsmilie:  :Thumbsup:  make sure he doesn't go hard in the mouth really hard to untrained that once they start ah :Psmiley: 
Have a happy Easter Dundee. 
Just ordered our birds for the year 200 pheasant 150 partridge  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Thanks @Sideshow his dog is coming along really good hopefully sean and ace will retrieve :Wink:  well. Happy Easter to you and your family too.

----------


## gsp follower

checked on the pond that was diabolical last year.
 only about 400 ducks on it. :Grin: 
gotta stay away till we shoot it or the wheather sends them worm hunting  or they,l be gone burgers.
if its wet they,l camp closer to the paddockd ie the river back washes and if we over visit they,l just f off. :X X:

----------


## keneff

> 3pukes  2 mallard drakes and a 3.5lb eeel
> 
> Attachment 1552Attachment 1553Attachment 1554Attachment 1555Attachment 1556


Hey Dundee, good bag. What'd you use for the eel? Solids or #1?

----------


## Bonecrusher

Kopuriki Month Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Bay Of Plenty New Zealand

Looks like a "blue bird sky" and ducks at 10,000ft for our 2017 opening  :Psmiley:  Hopefully my wing spinners and my new calling app RugerIhunt will do the business. Not long now will get everything organised this weekend

----------


## Dundee

hook for eels or the old henaki.

----------


## FatLabrador

Thought you might sharpen up the end of the Ole escort @Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Sharpenend up my shooting skills a few weeks back,haven't got the same excitement now I don't own a dog.

----------


## gsp follower

> Sharpenend up my shooting skills a few weeks back,haven't got the same excitement now I don't own a dog.


I hear that dundee :Oh Noes:

----------


## Petros_mk

Stay safe all.... enjoy

----------


## Dundee

Are young fella rang up tonight of all nights and the shotgun was stripped and he couldn't get it back together. :Sad: 
Bloody hammer sorted it! :Thumbsup: 

Breakfast made I'm ready just got to make a brew for the thermos in the morning. :Thumbsup: 

Weather is going to be shit for duck hunting,calm and frosts.
These should keep me trigger finger warm!

Hot barrels and be safe! See ya later.

----------


## puku

Stay safe fellas. I cant wait for the morning!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

It's morning now, lets go do it.
As above be carefull and Enjoy.

----------


## R93

I am just about to finish nite shift a few thousand kms away from any ducks.

Hope you all going out have hot barrels and a good day.

I am waiting anxiously for my son to tell me how his first hunt without his old man around goes.
Lucky bugger gets to shoot the 2 best ponds on his grandads and uncles place without me.

I get home around 3am next Saturday morning and will be heading straight out for a shot and try to catch up😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I am just about to finish nite shift a few thousand kms away from any ducks.


I declare it open season where you are on anything that vaguely resembles a duck and I grant you a license to take two hundred.  So even though it might not quack, if it has two feet (no need for them to be webbed) then it is fair game.  Sorted for you R93. Enjoy the practice and you score will count toward the season at home.

----------


## Kooza

We carried out a bit of sustainable shooting this morning.

----------


## Dundee

@Sean dog Ace did really well for her maiden duck shoot this morning.Cold frosty and foggy.

----------


## R93

My boy got 8 reals and some parries. He seemed pretty chuffed.
More birds around than last year apparently.
I appreciate having mates I can trust to take him out for a good day.
They should have a better day tomorrow as the sunday pond holds more birds.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> @Sean dog Ace did really well for her maiden duck shoot this morning.Cold frosty and foggy.
> Attachment 68278Attachment 68279Attachment 68280Attachment 68281Attachment 68282Attachment 68283Attachment 68284Attachment 68285Attachment 68286Attachment 68287Attachment 68288Attachment 68289Attachment 68290Attachment 68291


No words can tell how much I like seeing a young man with his young dog and dad on opening day! What a great day for all of you! May you all share many many more !!

----------


## Tahr

> No words can tell how much I like seeing a young man with his young dog and dad on opening day! What a great day for all of you! May you all share many many more !!


Yes. And complete with toffee tops.

----------


## Sideshow

Look Dundee it's a stomach on four legs :Thumbsup: 
You forgot to pack the blind fold  :Psmiley:

----------


## oraki

Only 5 birds for the morning shoot. Another 6 unlucky birds during afternoon/ night shoot. Stug's flocked decoys, and the lads calling made the difference I think. Instead of circling for ever just out of reach, they committed early and met their demise. No birds shot at got away. Could've blazed away at dozens, and ended up with more, but it was more about 3 generations shooting, and catching up on the last year with friends, not potential birds on the ground

----------


## jakewire

Good stuff mate, I got less for the Morning and slightly more for the afternoon
turns about the same

----------


## gsp follower

just the 6 parries for us at public ballot boggy creek.
 id all ready committed to shoot their with a mate so gave our pod to 2 other guys if I'm reading them right they got 13 mallards losing 4 in the shite.
we lost birds to tho mostly they ended up at the next maimai down.
 at one stage we were getting maimai ones birds in 4. woundies and missed birds that rolled out over us
f all mallards seen really and had only one chance at a greenhead.
still great day with a mate but made me realise just how much I miss and really need a dog.
just adds to the whole experience..

----------


## 7x64

5 green heads and a parry for the morning, and got a young fella his first duck in the evening. Got a bigger kick out of the latter - never seem someone so chuffed to get a duck. Have shot the same pond for years with my father. He's no longer about and my boys are a bit young, so really pleased to see another shooter coming along. He's about the same age as I was when I started shooting there.

----------


## FatLabrador

@Dundee what was the tally

----------


## Dundee

No birds to show for today.One definately dropped from the green pond tonight.

No dog with me and my mate and it went down a cuppla hundred metres away.Not a fan of steel. :Sad: 

On the plus side went into the local for a pint. :Beer: 


I won the local duck calling competition and best dressed duck shooter :Have A Nice Day: 

Two chilly bags with beanies one hooded fleece coat and a vest,bottle openers and pencils,not a bad haul. :Yuush:

----------


## jakewire

A good opener then Mr Dundee.

----------


## Sideshow

Got a text last night from a farmer up the road complaining about the pigeons. Went and had a look...guess I'd better get into them just waiting till 10 for the dog walkers to finish :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> A good opener then Mr Dundee.


Good times with mates and one of my sons and Seans new dog Ace, only three birds down but the haul at the pub was pretty good.

----------


## Kooza

Mate got this male spoony, first time seeing a male one. At first I thought something had escaped from the aviary at the botanical gardens.

bloody cool colours

----------


## nightshooter

good to hear every one had a good weekend  :Thumbsup: .I had a good weekend with my lab,a mate and her 2 lab's,she was very happy for her young dog getting retrieve a sawn the wee girl is only about 20 kg.ended up with 3 mallrds 16 parries and 2 sawns,having 20 odd sawn's sitting on the dam all the time did not help :Pissed Off:

----------


## MB

2 greys
3 parries 
1 pheasant (!)
1 rabbit
1 great day out  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hotbarrels

Not sure what was going on around the Firth but I have never seen so many Parries around.  Airborne mobs of 30-40  birds.  I wonder if it is because of all of the storm effected maze that is still standing in the Waikato area, some of it still in a couple feet of water.

Made it fun for us.  We limited out on parries plus 10 mallards for the opening morning.  Would rate in the top 3 opening weekends for the last ten years.  I have sore ribs from all the laughter that went on during the day  :Thumbsup:

----------


## GMH72

I had a good weekend, pretty quiet though. Nothing was landing on, or coming even close to our pond but stalked a few other ponds on the farm during the day. Tally was 3 mallards and a parrie.

----------


## Petros_mk

Did a walk on opening morning targeting some pheasants, instead we managed to land a single duck. For a bonus, I got the young ones to pluck it and get their hands bloody during the autopsy procedure.

----------


## gsp follower

> Did a walk on opening morning targeting some pheasants, instead we managed to land a single duck. For a bonus, I got the young ones to pluck it and get their hands bloody during the autopsy procedure.
> 
> Attachment 68359


why dat boy taking  off dat birds clothes  teacher :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

rats with wings  :XD: 

i need to go door knocking around clevedon i think

----------


## Rushy

> i need to go door knocking around clevedon i think


Jeez I can see the papers now.  "arrested man claims it was all a mistake, he says he was only there to ask permission and when no one answered the front door he went around the back to see if someone was in the garden shed". He also said "the cannabis wasn't his and he didn't know how he got in the house". Ha ha ha ha

----------


## kotuku

> why dat boy taking  off dat birds clothes  teacher


as long as dat da only bird i see him takin da clothes off of at his age laddie!

Just talking to a cousins hubby-he like me didnt go out ,but has been told a party shooting in the grey river bed on the atarua side tallied out at 116 birds for all day saturday /am sunday. given the westcoaast limit is 15 birds per shooter per day this is fairly well up there .BTW dont know how many in the party ???6
 all my other reports have been 3-6birds predominantly parries and commonly it was bloody hard yakka to secure them.
Ive not heard anything about how the lagoon at lake brunner shot but if anyone can enlighten would be much pleased(ancestral shooting ground)

----------


## Sideshow

> rats with wings 
> 
> i need to go door knocking around clevedon i think


Only the towny pigeons deserves that title. Man when you get onto them they are some of the hardest game birds to connect with, parallel with grouses so I've been told by those who are lucky enough to have shot both.
Got skunked on Sunday to warm and hot with no wind. Looks like the guy had just sprayed off his grass to kill off the dandelions. 
I'll give it two weeks and a bit of rain and it will be all on  :Thumbsup: 
I have found you need a rest of around ten days between shooting for them to forget that that place is dangerous.

----------


## Dundee

Tried a new location tonight and the birds won.

Had my bike covered and sitting at this location.

7 birds were seen but nothing close for a shot.I had mallards answer my calling and at 1815 I shifted possie to find them sitting on another pond 500 metres away where my heifers are.

----------


## Nathan F

Some average opening weekends then.  We were down on previous years. Only 37 mallards and an eel for two days. Still three months to go.  There will be more swat ups.

----------


## Gapped axe

Pretty quite for us on Thornton Lagoon. 6 mallards ,1 Parrie and a Pheasant for the weekend. It was the same all over the lagoon, number way down . Some shot OK but it took all day for them. I believe the Edgecumbe floods kept the birds in the flooded maize paddocks and as there is water and food there, that's where they stayed. Got a visit from the F/G guys and a police man whilst we had finished and were having a beer and lunch on the sand dunes. Very pleasant indeed.

----------


## oraki

Still a few kicking around. Big numbers on scattered private bits of water

----------


## mawzer308

Pretty happy with our start to the season, 6 swans, 6 parrys and 22 Mallards for Saturday. 4 Mallards for Sunday morning with a few missed opportunities trying to get the young fella onto one. Monday evening only saw one on the deck due to some poor shooting.

----------


## Dundee

Managed a pair this morning at the same pond I was sitting at last night.

----------


## 8pt Sika



----------


## Dundee



----------


## EeeBees

That's not a knife .... its a Mercator ... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> That's not a knife .... its a Mercator ...


man I can remember when they were 3 dollars the proper ones made from soligen steel ,cos my cow cockie uncle used to lose one a week :O O:

----------


## Dundee

Bit of a change of scenery tonight,no results but I was still out there!

----------


## kotuku

> Bit of a change of scenery tonight,no results but I was still out there!Attachment 68427Attachment 68428Attachment 68429


 hells bells croc ddundee lives -the buggers in NZ-geez the aussies willbe septic about that. fkyou .paul hogans held together with plastic surgery so ours is the only current working version.
dundee youd look bloody good on one of those USaircraft carriers in korea .
Incoming warhead 
Bang clack bang 
right got the bastard how do i pluck it and cook it??
 that line might be a bit on the light side fishin for nuclear submarines though .

----------


## oraki

Another 3 tonight. 4 landed from nowhere, couldn't see them in the trees, and another was circling. Wings cupped, landing gear down, and he ended up doing a backwards flip, with a splitting headache. The other 4 took off, 2 hidden, other 2 flying past the Mai mai to land in a heap on the bank.

----------


## Dundee

Had a date night up at the green pond tonight with @mrs dundee

Dead calm and nothing happening but this should of been :Grin: 

Moon rose nearly at dusk.

One duck heard nothing seen.
We had bell birds singing right up to dark flying between the gum trees.
As dark got closer we could here the other bike coming home from the big pond with @Sean and his mate on board.
Then we heard the quacking as the lent caller I gave sean was heard blowing from a nearby hill.Didn't fool me son :Thumbsup:

----------


## nightshooter

here is my mate's dog and her sawn

----------


## Pointer

Jumped some creeks with Betty yesterday

----------


## Dundee

First wet night for the season and nothing :Sad: 

The last ducks have been sliced :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## prattpoint

jet with 9 quail in the hawkes bay

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Managed a pair this morning at the same pond I was sitting at last night.
> Attachment 68403


That short post gives the impression you are a giant.

----------


## oraki

> That short post gives the impression you are a giant.


The grass is hiding the top step of the stile he's standing on :Psmiley:

----------


## oraki

Good to see our 'burglar alarms' have survived. Any strange vehicle that comes on, or slows down around the house, and these noisy buggers start squawking. There's another 6 perched up in the trees giving more warning. 
Up to opening you could get within 50m of them, abit scarey at the moment...

----------


## Dundee

Just a bit wet out there now.

----------


## EeeBees

> man I can remember when they were 3 dollars the proper ones made from soligen steel ,cos my cow cockie uncle used to lose one a week


Used to like how you honed the blade down in the possum skinning days until it was the shape of a scalpel blade ... then it become the perfect blade for the job... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> Just a bit wet out there now.
> Attachment 68564


Is that duck "resting" ??

----------


## Dundee

> Is that duck "resting" ??


Nah its hanging on the line now :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Got a mallard hen at the creek this arvo.
Mate turned up we were going too big pond for night shoot but cyclone Donna kicked that idea in the butt.Bridge under water.

Headed off to run off where I got the drake earlier today and bagged another green head.

----------


## Dundee

> man I can remember when they were 3 dollars the proper ones made from soligen steel ,cos my cow cockie uncle used to lose one a week


I won a mercator knife when I was a kid for the heaviest hare.Took the knife into the engraving place told him the weight of the hare and said I wanted the weight and heaviest hare engraved.Picked it up that arvo bloody thing had heaveist "hair" engraved on it :Sad:   Bloody foreigners!

----------


## Kooza

Awesome night for it.
Windy & Wet, Ducks are flying
A few shots, a few mares, it was amateur hour.

All dried out now, roll on Big water shooting on Sunday.

----------


## Pointer

Dundee that's a classic story! Do you still have the knife?

----------


## Dundee

Not that one.

----------


## Munsey

> Not that one.


"Hair today gone tomorrow"

----------


## FatLabrador

Got this in the morning flew out with 5 other greys so dropped him. Gonna have me some more duck nuggets  :Cool:

----------


## oraki

Went for a wander down the river this afternoon

Flushed a couple out, but with no dog, and the boy not willing to go swimming, we let them go

Had a cook up before setting up for night shoot

Can't afford layout blinds, these work fine

Had a couple of Teal turn up.......but no ducks. Tomorrow's another day

----------


## Lentil

Here in Eastern the limit is 8 each per day. My son and I had our usual week off to go duckshooting, and we managed 14 Opening, 11 Sunday, 7 Monday, then limits Tues through to yesterday (Saturday). Not going out today!
Reuben's new pup had an awesome time, and started retrieving from first thing (even two at a time). Has found every woundie, so he is absolutely stoked with his dog. He has one very tired dog!

----------


## oraki

Got home at 1715, quick grab of gear and 3 decoys, on the river 1725, a couple of calls, single flies over, landing gear down,bang, duck in the hand,home again 1740. Beer o'clock.

----------


## Gapped axe

> Here in Eastern the limit is 8 each per day. My son and I had our usual week off to go duckshooting, and we managed 14 Opening, 11 Sunday, 7 Monday, then limits Tues through to yesterday (Saturday). Not going out today!
> Reuben's new pup had an awesome time, and started retrieving from first thing (even two at a time). Has found every woundie, so he is absolutely stoked with his dog. He has one very tired dog!


 I was bloody impressed with the dog, man that thing can work. Watched some of it's retrieves and there was no way in the world I would of faulted it. Oh yeh thanks for the ph call saying that it's on.

----------


## Dundee

Got my first pook for the season,then managed to cross the bridge to the big pond and froze my arse off.Heard a few shots,had two ducks approach on my arrival but they scarpered before I made it to the mai mai.Nothing else showed up.9 days into it haven't missed a night yet.

----------


## Lentil

> I was bloody impressed with the dog, man that thing can work. Watched some of it's retrieves and there was no way in the world I would of faulted it. Oh yeh thanks for the ph call saying that it's on.


Ooops. Thought you were working all week. Sorry mate!

----------


## Dundee

Another freezing night,spent an hour at river with rod and gun.Then just before dark moved to a shallow night pond where I dropped off more acorns.Saw a few birds but nothing in range.But another blank night was rewarded with duck snitchzel after I got back from a "stoney creek" promotion at the local sports shop.

----------


## FatLabrador

What's Dave up to

----------


## Dundee

> What's Dave up to


They had the stoney creek rep there going thru all the gear also gave away a $500 glaisnock coat,15% of all stoney creek gear last night.

----------


## gsp follower

man this is intolerable overcast low cloud but no wind.
 its its its cruel :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes:  :O O:

----------


## Munsey

> man this is intolerable overcast low cloud but no wind.
>  its its its cruel


Patience grasshopper !   FRIDAY-  SATURDAY 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

> Patience grasshopper !   FRIDAY-  SATURDAY 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


patience my arse I wanna kill some mallARDS. :Grin:

----------


## Kooza

managed to score some jewellery tonight, 1st banded duck for me

straight to the pool room

----------


## gsp follower

> managed to score some jewellery tonight, 1st banded duck for me
> 
> straight to the pool room
> 
> Attachment 68915


you jammy bastard



> Patience grasshopper ! FRIDAY- SATURDAY


Munsey I can take a joke as well as the next man but a bloody gale force westerly??
of all the most useless wind variations for my spots,mr funny bugger huey hit it on the head first fn time.
maybe it,l snow and I can road runner some quail :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

Bloody weather bomb hit every paddock, creek has puddles in it.River is in full flood again. Finding a posey to find ducks when there is that much water around was tuff.

Had two fly over but never presented a shot.
Quad was well concealed under the hedge with all the old crappy hunting jackets.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee I have been studying this duck shooting lark and I have worked out that wherever I see ducks, I don't see duck shooters so it is simple really.  Just go where you aren't there.  That should improve your hit rate shit loads.  There had to be five hundred Parries in the paddock down the road again tonight and not a shooter in sight.

----------


## Dundee

Yeah you a right on the money Rushy,I never heard a shot last night so any nearby ducks were sitting in there puddles undisturbed.

----------


## Bonecrusher

Dog put 40 ducks up out of a drain the other evening I pull trigger click ? Safety on surely not? No misfire eject shell into it bit too late what the? Spent next hour working the dog for a pheasant :-) New dog is doing well in his 1st full season

----------


## mawzer308

Horrible weather in Invercargill, which was good as it got the birds moving. 3 birds 3 shots, pretty happy.

----------


## mawzer308

Phone played up on the last post.

----------


## Rushy

> Dog put 40 ducks up out of a drain the other evening I pull trigger click ? Safety on surely not? No misfire eject shell into it bit too late what the? Spent next hour working the dog for a pheasant :-) New dog is doing well in his 1st full season 
> 
> Attachment 69006
> 
> Attachment 69007


Now I understand how the saying "having your ducks in a row" came about.

----------


## FatLabrador

:Cool: One mallard tonight

----------


## nightshooter

got out last night for hunt in case the pond freeze up after the snow,got nothing :Psmiley:

----------


## Munsey

Got to shoot a nice pond with these  eager two today.

----------


## oraki

Come on down duckys, the waters fine

----------


## Munsey

@oraki . looks still as down your ways , Still  SW  in Chch

----------


## Dundee

Bit of age there by the looks Munsey?

----------


## oraki

Not a breathe if wind all day. The blinds got grassed up 6.00 and by 6.30, they had frost on them. Just cold enough

----------


## Dundee

Wind stopped think we will have a harsh frost here too.

----------


## R93

Just got back from the farm after a quick shot with my son.
4 mallards 2 parries and a goose.
Not bad for half an hour over a couple decoys.
Dropped another mallard but lost in the gorse. New pup arrives this week.

Shouldn't lose many next year.😆



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

I'd like to say we got birds for Africa, up to our armpits in feathers, but Murphy came to play today. 6 birds this morning, and only one tonight. I was hoping for a good shoot, since it was the boys birthday, but he was over the moon with the 2 that he got. Great shots they were too. No wind and blue skies, just not the recipe for hunting ducks

----------


## EeeBees

Went for a wander with my girl dog ... she worked like a demon ... only saw a fantail ... then on the road home, there was a melanistic rooster with a hen ...

----------


## Munsey

> Bit of age there by the looks Munsey?


Yip you right there the eldest around 12 yrs . Old one is exceptional  .  

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Up at the big pond tonight my mate an I are using pump guns we got 4 shots off before our turk guns jammed. :Sad: 

Any way we landed a couple of fat drakes for our effort. :Have A Nice Day: 



First one fell on the land.

Next one landed in the pond and got munched by eels before we could retrieve it :Wtfsmilie: 


Glad we never took the new pups up there.We could see eels rising right up till dark.

----------


## P38

> Up at the big pond tonight my mate an I are using pump guns we got 4 shots off before our turk guns jammed.
> 
> Any way we landed a couple of fat drakes for our effort.
> 
> Attachment 69444
> 
> First one fell on the land.
> 
> Next one landed in the pond and got munched by eels before we could retrieve it
> ...


 @Dundee

Buggered if I'd be retrieving anything out of that dam too.

A man might fall over and quickly become eel bait.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee
> 
> Buggered if I'd be retrieving anything out of that dam too.
> 
> A man might fall over and quickly become eel bait.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I baited some decoys again this this year and the buggers haven't surfaced,must be some big bastards in there now!

----------


## oraki

The boy walked on water the other night. Was picking up a duck and felt something pulling against him. Looked down, screamed like a stuck pig, and hightailed it out of there. Reckoned it was the size of his leg. I've had the odd big one barking it me before on the pond

----------


## gsp follower

> I baited some decoys again this this year and the buggers haven't surfaced,must be some big bastards in there now!


1/2 a plug of gelly will clean the buggers up dundee :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## P38

> 1/2 a plug of gelly will clean the buggers up dundee


 @gsp follower

Why do things by halves  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gsp follower

> @gsp follower
> 
> Why do things by halves 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


true deepen the pond to Dundee.
 but my uncle worked on that more the better theory  when blowing a hole for the pump  intake in his local creek.
a fullish plug instead of half was used and when we retreated 50 metres away to await developments.
 we received a rather wet reply as Christ knows how many gallons of water were propelled skywards and what goes up must come down .
thankfully uncle bill was the most soaked but his enthusiasm for gelly was never diminished.

----------


## P38

I saw a stump go cartwheeling across the paddock because .... it just need some extra oomph!  :Grin: 

Luckily we were observing from a safe distance on top of a small hill.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Bonecrusher

Trifecta with Mack this afternoon and just missed out on a pheasant, he flushed four I got shot in the air but no result 
He is developing real well first retrieve on a swan big bird for an adolescent. 
Mallard was a drop in the drain find me if you can he was up to the task.
He pulled up a winged pukeko too 

Picked up a pie & a drink for lunch from the Z station on the way out, it must have slipped off the front seat said sooty sitting in the back of the double cab with the rear seat up. He managed some how to get the bag containing pie through to his compartment with his paw I thought what's he up to managed to save it before said black pie muncher had done any damage

----------


## Dundee

Anyone notice that @Rushy gave me a like on lasts nights post? Your fat fingers must be slipping Rushy as you've only dealt two likes. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Scored these today what a bargain.

Biffed 6 in the green pond and another 6 here

Nothing came in tonight so will take the 6 from here up to the big pond tomorrow if the cattle aren't in the pond paddock.

----------


## oraki

Went out and had a shot with an old mate on his pond. Pulled up and it was black with birds. Pushed them off and waited, and waited, and waited. Only ones that came back was a pair of spoonies. They sounded like jets coming in, wings roaring, but landed to far out. They're a great looking bird, and deserved to live another day anyway.

----------


## Rushy

> Anyone notice that @Rushy gave me a like on lasts nights post? Your fat fingers must be slipping Rushy as you've only dealt two likes.


Thank you for bringing this to my attention Dundee.  Fat fingers indeed.  The Rushy giveth and the Rushy take th away.  Corrected now.

----------


## Pointer

Should have accepted it quietly dundee, tis a rare gift!

----------


## EeeBees

Fabulous day yesterday ... two Breton, two guns ... the odd hen put up ... the little turki came home with a clean barrel ... not that it matters, just being out there seeing the dogs work was more than enough ... and a tipple of Scotland's finest finished off the great day with a toast to Mrs Wells ...

----------


## Rushy

> Should have accepted it quietly dundee, tis a rare gift!


Tis always a mistake Pointer.  My preference being to say "I like that".  Using the keyboard keeps me fitter! Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## gsp follower

> I thought what's he up to managed to save it before said black pie muncher had done any damage


haha I bought my old dog a maccas hamburger on the way out to lake wairarapa  one avo but the young fella with me ate his and elvis,s.
don't think elv ever forgame adam for that :Grin:

----------


## Sparrow

Introducing Gypsy first swan for us this morning,was stoked with her retrieving ducks opening weekend and even more chuffed when brought this back today having never seen one at only 10 months, probably best it was a decent swim not a carry tho! 😃

----------


## Pointer

> Tis always a mistake Pointer.  My preference being to say "I like that".  Using the keyboard keeps me fitter! Ha ha ha ha.


"Pointer likes this post"

----------


## FatLabrador

1 hard earned mallard drake and 3 black swan for the weekend. All shot with 3 inch 1/4 #4 falcon  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Took the young lad and his dog up to the eel infested pond
A mate came with us and we baited the middle decoy,which swam around the pond a bit till it got free.

Got a bit dark to view much,but this bastard was waiting when we checked the decoy!

----------


## EeeBees

I think smoked eel is one of life's many delectations but they give me the willies ... still, I guess, they are just like the rest of us ...trying to make a living ...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

> I think* smoked eel* is one of life's many delectations but they give me the willies ... still, I guess, they are just like the rest of us ...trying to make a living ...


bloody hard to roll tho EeBees

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

My seven month old Mia and I took a wander ... no pheasant, saw only a fantail ... the amazing thunderstorm last week certainly had the stream up beyond the tree line in places ... but it was a great outing with the pup doing some lovely treatment of the ground ... the outing also gave her the opportunity to have more experience in the water ... I was well pleased with her ...

----------


## Dundee

bridge over water again nearly,but crossable to access big pond,no birds harmed but another decoy moved by the eels. Bait was a bit stink in my coat for a few days.

----------


## Kooza

Sunday started off with a good average of one grey from one shot, a stalk onto a pair down stream 'should' have had at least one more for the pot but amatuer hour struck again. 2 spooked ducks lift off, 3 shots boom out and 2 ducks flying off into the distance with a few f bombs from yours truely

----------


## Rushy

The French have a wonderful saying for just such an occasion.  c'est la vie

----------


## kotuku

> The French have a wonderful saying for just such an occasion.  c'est la vie


 so do kiwi shooters "ah fuck missed again"

----------


## Rushy

> so do kiwi shooters "ah fuck missed again"


Ha ha ha ha yes we tend to cut to the chase quicker.

----------


## nightshooter

had a walk with my lab to a pond near home today 2 parries

----------


## FatLabrador

My lab shows no entrest at all to the Ole sinky parrie enyone else duck dog like that?

----------


## gsp follower

> My lab shows no entrest at all to the Ole sinky parrie enyone else duck dog like that?


no fl but my gsp cross dog used to give e sideways glances about the weight of them and geese as he got older.
got to the point where he,d rush to the retrieve but slow down 15 ton 20 yards out if it was a goose  swan  or parry and let the gsp pass him.
if there were 2 retrieves and there usually was you could guareentee he had the lightest one.
when he got really cunning he started eating the goose breasts to lighten the load and I know the old bastard wasn,t hungry cos he wouldn't eat them at dinner time if you offered them. :Grin:

----------


## Kooza

Only 1 today but had the bonus of being banded

So that's 2 bands this season, misses might get some new earrings

----------


## hillclima

This photo from opening just haven't got around to posting. Tired but very happy old boy, had to hold him back so he didn't over do it but he still thinks he young and can retrieve anything 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

> Attachment 69963
> 
> Only 1 today but had the bonus of being banded
> 
> So that's 2 bands this season, misses might get some new earrings


I've never seen a banded bird yet. There can't be many, if any in CSI

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 69963
> 
> Only 1 today but had the bonus of being banded
> 
> So that's 2 bands this season, misses might get some new earrings


thought hb f&g had decided banding was a waste of time and money??
so cool and a drake to.

----------


## Sideshow

30 for the day 21 pick up in this paddock then the poor old Dude hit a bit patch of nettles so I took him home.

Went out again for a brief look on a pea crop and picked up another 9.

Don't ask me how many shots :Sick:

----------


## R93

Good stuff. I love shooting pigeons. 
Just don't get a chance to do it enough.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Year R93 the are some game bird! one of the toughest IMO!

Harder than ducks, pheasants and quail any day of the week.

Have orgainsed a big shoot on this crop of peas for th 24th.

300 acres. Looks like six hides and 12 guns.

Think I might need another trip to the ammo shop to get another slab of 7s  :Wtfsmilie:  :Thumbsup:  nar 7.5 more lead in the air yeee harr :XD:

----------


## mikee

First pheasant of the season today , so got my limit  :Grin:  very happy shot over a mates DD pointer. My dog has today off as her bloody allergies flared up after Saturdays effort for nil return.

----------


## Dundee

Went down to this pond tonight,no decoy set up or feeding done previously.

We got a couple of shots off and dropped one.

Breasted it and gave the breasts to my mate.His shotty is fixed and works well now.
Took the wings off for training Zoe.

----------


## Scouser

Just one on Sunday, my first Grey.....

http://s76.photobucket.com/user/scou...sort=3&page=1#

----------


## MB

here you go scouser. nice shot and i'm bored!

----------


## Scouser

Big thanks MB.....photo bucket really pisses me off sometimes....cheers mate.... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Bloody nice gun scouser

----------


## Scouser

> Bloody nice gun scouser


Turkish Khan K226, has all the bells & whistles.....a lot better and safer than my Mossberg 500 pump..... :ORLY:

----------


## Sideshow

Yep them Turks are turning out some really nice shotguns at present, good price range as well :Thumbsup: 
Akkar Triple Crown review - Shooting UK
Thing one in 20 gauge would be the bees knees! Keep the weight down. But you could still get it to swing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

I just love this photo, had to share it. Just has the very tip of the tail between his teeth  :Cool:  Good day on Sunday

----------


## FatLabrador

Got three mallards for the long weekend over last one for mallards  for me in our area :Oh Noes:  mite get a one more mallard hunt in another region. Now to try to get in to some pheasants and quail. 
On a side note where I hunt upland game there's a bit of blackberry and shit what dog bottys  would you recommend?

----------


## Dundee

Back down here tonight.

Pretty happy with my duck calling and managed to drop it on the land (deck) :Thumbsup: ,certainly a bonus with no dog.

----------


## Dundee

Dropped one in here,went back home to get Ace,she had a good work out on the wounded.

Wasn't having any sucess so I finished the duck off and sent her back for the retrieve.

----------


## kotuku

> here you go scouser. nice shot and i'm bored!
> 
> Attachment 70104


that is one mighty handsome shotty ya got there.

----------


## FatLabrador

First 2 quail for the season. Feeling hungry

----------


## hillclima

Today's walk, got my mate one of these  over a great point and stalk 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Saw a covey of a couple of dozen today... Sadly not where you can shoot still awesome to see them

----------


## Lentil

My son's dog - 1st season. She has performed really well on the ducks, and is now on the pheasants.

----------


## Sideshow

Hot here yesterday 
One kamikaze
 
One hot dog. Cooler under the beech hedge :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Seen some big arse mallard drakes on private land that dwarfed the parries.

----------


## Munsey

Setting up for a  mid season shoot . Hasn't been shot since opening . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

Took a wander today ... heaps of 'traffic' ... oh well, Turki got another walk ...

----------


## EeeBees

On our afternoon outing down one of the fine rivers today, I took this foto ... one of my father's favourite poems was about Crusoe ... he only ever recited one line and it went like this, particularly if we were getting close to a hut and saw footprints heading in the same direction ... poor Crusoe saw with fear struck eyes, the footprint on the shore ...  



anyway, back to serious matters, youngster did a smashing point, I took her forward to flush ... HEN AWAY ... love it when it all starts to gel for the young ones ...

----------


## hillclima

Dodged the rain yesterday for an armed walk to stretch the legs and stumbled into this fulla 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Up at big pond tonight,downed one but had no dog,this one fed the eels.Just on dark it was getting dragged all around the pond.

----------


## gsp follower

> Setting up for a  mid season shoot . Hasn't been shot since opening . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


shit that's a big irri pond :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Munsey

> shit that's a big irri pond


Thats the small one , the sunday pond is 8 hecters . Dog earns his keep on these ponds , he's still sleeping it off

----------


## Dundee

Finally got the young fella a drake for the season.This is the young bloke that I refereed for his FAL and has been out on multiple ocasions with me.Tonight paid off.Bird breasted and he was happy as a pig in mud,as he did fall a metre deep for the retrieve.

----------


## Dundee

All over for another year
Got one here this morning and dropped an evening drake at another location.Worst season ever only 14 birds down.But did have the enjoyment of introducing a new FAL holder too the sport and he shot two so licence was $93 which means it was $46.50 a bird for him without expenses. :Zomg:

----------


## FatLabrador

I'm sure you're new pup is conting down the days all ready. Hear many shots @Dundee?

----------


## gsp follower

> All over for another yearAttachment 71448Attachment 71449
> Got one here this morning and dropped an evening drake at another location.Worst season ever only 14 birds down.But did have the enjoyment of introducing *a new FAL holder too the sport and he shot two so licence was $93 which means it was $46.50 a bird for him without expenses.*


I bet if you asked him Dundee he,d say cheap at double the price Dundee.
well done you.

----------


## Dundee

> I'm sure you're new pup is conting down the days all ready. Hear many shots @Dundee?


Only shots were emptying the mags at the night. Must be slackers in our district.

----------


## Dundee

> I bet if you asked him Dundee he,d say cheap at double the price Dundee.
> well done you.


Yip he had a blast good times for sure.

----------


## Sideshow

Had a spare hour this afternoon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

lookin very promising for tomorrow avo southerly front on the way

----------


## R93

The kids, pup and I went scouting for some ducks to chase later in the week as the weather here today was mint.

We found a raft of around 200 birds which will take a bit of nutting out on how best to hunt them and we plan to get into them in a few days. 
Scouting mish successful. 

Was mucking around at home close to dark and decided to head out to the Bro in laws farm as there were a few geese flying around last time I was home from work.

They are usually moving between 6 and 6:15 pm. Got setup in a wee hole around 5:30 but idn't hear a honk for over an hour. Passed up shooting at half a dozen easy ducks while waiting for the flight. Nothing moving so I head back to the truck around 6:30, unload the gun and put it away. I noticed some rabbits on my drive in so grabbed the thermal and .22 and went for a quick look handy to the truck. I got round 50m from the truck when I heard a few honks coming right at me.  Around 20 geese flew 10 yards above me on the way to their paddock and I was standing there with no bloody shotgun.😆

Decided it was not my night so headed home. Will give them another go tomorrow nite and not give up so early.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> The kids, pup and I went scouting for some ducks to chase later in the week as the weather here today was mint.
> 
> We found a raft of around 200 birds which will take a bit of nutting out on how best to hunt them and we plan to get into them in a few days. 
> Scouting mish successful. 
> 
> Was mucking around at home close to dark and decided to head out to the Bro in laws farm as there were a few geese flying around last time I was home from work.
> 
> They are usually moving between 6 and 6:15 pm. Got setup in a wee hole around 5:30 but idn't hear a honk for over an hour. Passed up shooting at half a dozen easy ducks while waiting for the flight. Nothing moving so I head back to the truck around 6:30, unload the gun and put it away. I noticed some rabbits on my drive in so grabbed the thermal and .22 and went for a quick look handy to the truck. I got round 50m from the truck when I heard a few honks coming right at me.  Around 20 geese flew 10 yards above me on the way to their paddock and I was standing there with no bloody shotgun.
> 
> ...


Thermal and the 22 would make short work of em and no pesky pellets to dig out  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Thermal and the 22 would make short work of em and no pesky pellets to dig out


Geese are still a game bird to me so shotgun and on the wing only. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

> *Geese are still a game bird to me so shotgun and on the wing only. 
> 
> *
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


to true,
i went snow quailing it almost worked but not quite enough snow.
saw 2 groups but there wasnt enough snow bashing the trees and scrub down to keep them on the road .
which is eessential when jumping them with no real dog sorry osky  :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

ah well -rain and all i decided Id have to go after ducks in mrs car after all.an obliging farmer up the grey valley gave me the thumbs up to shoot on his farm .
 arrive there grab sexy wee russian (baikal) and head down back of cowshed.lots of ducks milling about on the wing-rst up and watch em -see where they land ,"lets go"
holy shit batman ,from the creek in front of me two mallards erupt ,-first shot of the season dropped the drake into the paddock!!
 now ive got two bloody parries stalking me ,warnin everything,so i goes into stalk mode.this went on for 30mins or so -i couldnt qiute get into effective range.,so bugger it.
anyhow come to ye old electric fence gate-somehow hand came into contact with bare metal hook holding it to post
a Decent zap-holy shit a mallard hurtles right over me noggin from behind-In desperation i fired an arse chaser-not that ;;whaaat-he dropped outta the sky into a nearby creek.
I lumbered over through mud and cowshit but found a deep wee hole(too deep for thigh waders at least)blackberry out over the water and a few feathers -my nasty feeling is the resident eel /sare dining on my duck.still thats Murphy for you 
anyhow rains gettin heavier so set off back to car for a coffee-out corner of me bung eye i spots a very angry white head comin over the hill in the paddock.Hmmmm-one very irate parrie hen trailed by Rambo drake-shes hissin like a puncture.next minute hes got this WTF imoff and away he scrambles,she gives one final hiss and goes airborneonly to run into a double load from the baikal-a cloud of feathers and she dropped like a stone.
 Im bloody happywith my harvest.another jarring note -on way home coming through totara flat-large 4x4 towing a horsefloatroared out of the mist and as he passed a large stone hurled off the horsefloat tyres ,smacked the bonnet and hit the windscreen like a rifleshot. Thought i was fucked,but miraculously it didnt break or even leave a mark.
givenim driving my mrs car (her second after i wrote the previous one off)It wouldnt look too good on my wifes favourite man ratings.

----------


## gsp follower

wellk done that man, we did shit down boggy in a to mild nor easter :Oh Noes: 
my pick is he crawled up into that blackberry shit old son.
seen almost identical on the rakaia bridge southern exit tho this was a truck and the boulder flew up about ten feet and landed on the bonnet of a car 50 metrs in front of me.
suffice to say that driver needed a change of undies and a new bonnet.
he panicked a bit to and swerved off the road  :O O: thank christ there was some distance between us. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
kotuku ive concluded your a worry armed or unarmed and possibly the 2nd unluckiest vehicle operatpr in nz.
i cant quite bring myself to call what you do DRIVING  :36 17 4:  :36 17 4:  :3 8 14:  :3 8 14:  :Wink:

----------


## kotuku

and that friends is the most intelligent character analysis ive ever seen from him !usually its hey you fuck knuckle or similar-used to harass me about owning an escort s/auntil l pointed out when i met him he was using a fucking escort p/a20g  until like victor on the electric razor ad he switched to a remington.only reason he didnt buy the company is victor got the bastard first!
mind you him and his other half are bloody great hosts and of that im eternally greatful.
Iknow he sniggering too-bloody canes squared the ledger in wellington!
 incidentally that drake was fat as butter,but that parrie hen from the colour of breast meat maybe a little older than her appearance suggested.
just had WCF&Gon phone asking if id been out -you been tipping em off bro

----------


## FatLabrador

@kotuku the male parry usually always flys around when you drop his white mate. When I shoot parries it's the white one the right one to drop

----------


## gsp follower

> and that friends is the most intelligent character analysis ive ever seen from him !usually its hey you fuck knuckle or similar-used to harass me about owning an escort s/auntil l pointed out when i met him he was using a fucking escort p/a20g  until like victor on the electric razor ad he switched to a remington.only reason he didnt buy the company is victor got the bastard first!
> mind you him and his other half are bloody great hosts and of that im eternally greatful.
> Iknow he sniggering too-bloody canes squared the ledger in wellington!
>  incidentally that drake was fat as butter,but that parrie hen from the colour of breast meat maybe a little older than her appearance suggested.
> just had WCF&Gon phone asking if id been out -you been tipping em off bro


you.l need jaws of fuckin steel to eat that parry :Grin: 
you could always do a alf steptoe and take the portable gnashers out and give it a good pre gumming like he used to do .
to trim the pastry on the pies he made for aaaroold. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## hillclima

Haven't put many pictures up this year as haven't got out as much as normal.  But heres a few from when I did get out

Today's effort 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## hillclima

Couple weeks ago 


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## hillclima

Closing for ducks was a waste of time but got this guy when got bored and went for walk. The new setup to transport everything worked well though 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## hillclima

Couple more 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildman

> Couple more 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Showing off now 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## hillclima

> Showing off now 
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


Yeah maybe a little bit, but Ness is going awesome so pretty stoked.

----------


## Dundee

Can't believe I started this thread and have never even shot a pheasant.Get closure on the farm and I have an invite up the Bay a bit. :Wink:

----------


## gsp follower

> Can't believe I started this thread and have never even shot a pheasant.Get closure on the farm and I have an invite up the Bay a bit.


stick to the hunting dundee a bit at our age could be fatal :O O:  :Grin: 
to much water around here last week of the mallards and theyre spoilt for choice but some bad stuff forcast for friday and the weekend.
pretty sure i got some parries lined up cos my pond falls inside the th canterbury region whose parry season west of state hwy one runs quite long

----------


## gsp follower

the usually coupla inches deep gravel pit pond
https://www.flickr.com/photos/153084...7684094435964/

----------


## kotuku

went out for last hunt of 2017 today -another farm up the grey valley.bugger all about-had one mob of parries in sight but just settin up to do a stalk when a hua of a domestic broke out about 6 in a scrap screamin and divin at each other before headin everywhere.
had another pair come in a little later but farmstaff had a mob of cows in the adjacent race and courtesy &commonsense ruled.mind you id have been hard pressed to clean em up anyhowcause on sighting these bellowing shitting things and short fat man with long hollow stick,they soon figures out fuckofski was their saviour.
beautiful day to be out and about though over here in grey,and its duck for tea tonight so I cant complain.
thanks to darryl &suzanne for hosting me,indeed to all those farmers who selflessly allow us duckshooters to hunt on their farms. may your generosity repay you 6 fold.

----------


## hillclima

Today's walk 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

> the usually coupla inches deep gravel pit pond
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/153084...7684094435964/


sat on pond sunday evening had two mallards come in but let fly 5 metres to soon i reckon,
oh well quail still open and parries and swans untill the end of september and geese all the time.

----------


## kawhia

Visited the family in Te muka last few days.....few social visits to a few farms I got permission to shoot on last time I was down and they were disappointed I never bought a gun down, ducks for Africa, what a magic place reminds me how it used to be in the waikato.
As per the norm seen a few pheasants around Ashburton on the road side.

----------


## gsp follower

know what you mean kawhia but without a dog i restrict myself to game and places i know i can recover . :Grin: 
mallards closed sunday last but plenty to keep  bird hunter happy dog or no.

----------


## nightshooter

had a day on pigeon's today with a mate to work her dog,a lot of work for a little dog

----------


## Sideshow

Nice haul there @nightshooter how many you get? Also what where they coming in on?

----------


## nightshooter

@Sideshow we ended up with 79 pigeon's.i'm not sure what they where coming in for but i think it was water or grit,i had mostly 1 and 2 coming in all day with no big mob's it was good because i was the only one shooting

----------


## Sideshow

Year @nightshooter don't bomb up the big mobs get out of your hide and wave them off. They then come back in ones and twos.
Give it 10 days and you will be good to go again. Not before as that time is there memory span. Once that is up they have either forgotten our once more think that it's safe. 
Good luck :Thumbsup: 
Oh open up a few crops and find out what they have been eating  :Thumbsup:  you might then get another wack at them on there food source  :Thumbsup:

----------


## nightshooter

@Sideshow hoping to get back at them about the end of the month,the farmer feed's a lot of grain to his sheep so they are alway's on his farm :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

kotuku wood pidgeons aint gamebirds.
 yes they tasty yes they have feathers but no notty allowed to eatty. :Grin: 

BAD KOTUKU BAD,BAD KOTUKU :O O:

----------


## kotuku

> kotuku wood pidgeons aint gamebirds.
>  yes they tasty yes they have feathers but no notty allowed to eatty.
> 
> BAD KOTUKU BAD,BAD KOTUKU


ha fucking ha-about as much chance of me shootin one of those fat bastards as there is me extracting gold nuggets from cowshit.
 read the report -carcasses left in a camping area near moana-any local or kiwis would realise just how bloody easy it would be to chuck em in the lake or one of the rivers -bloody big eels right through there so a coupla pigeons would be dealt to quick smart.this reeks of hungry tourists lookin for a feed and being ignorant of regulations.
????hi powered airrifle used.maybe disturbed by someone so they shot through before gettin caught.
cant imagine any locals being this fucking dumb

----------


## gsp follower

they aint that fuckin tasty anyway.
but yes if your innocent then it must be ze germans :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

> they aint that fuckin tasty anyway.
> but yes if your innocent then it must be ze germans


I really cant imagine they would be at this time of year .certainly in the spring when theyre gutsing up large on miro berries(theres god knows how much of that round the edges of lake brunner)and theyre either that fat or pissed on fermented miro in the gut ,then yeah could understand someone yeilding to temptation -but this appears(being my operative word)to be all out of kilter .a -feed??looks like there'd be bugger all meat on either-in fact that last duckshooting outing i went on im sure i saw a kereru get blown backwards by a parrie fart!
we all know what guts's parries are in a wet grassy paddock-even the hen i nailed wasnt that meaty.
better still any of you blokes out there familiar with maori customs and food gathering-when did the ancestors traditionally harvest kereru and how did they process them.

----------


## Sideshow

Well what every they did to harvest and prepare them it can't have been that good :Zomg:  because..........

They did not have the secret ingredient  :Wink: 

They had not yet discovered the art of making a brick :XD:  defiantly need one of those to cook one of them :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

> when did the ancestors traditionally harvest kereru and how did they process them.


Kotuku I don't know the answer to the when part of your question but fifty plus years ago my paternal grandmother (who was Ngai Tahu) showed me how to cover the feathers in a thick coat of clay and put the bird ( complete with gut full of Miro berries) into a bed of embers. When done you would break away the baked clay which would pull the feathers out of the bird and leave a succulent baked pigeon carcass.  It was bone sucking good. In or around 1972 a young Private Rushy performed this feat of culinary expertise on a survival course on your fair southern isle and found himself on a charge when the DS found the evidence.  Cost me two weeks confinement to barracks and the corresponding loss of wages.  As I recall, it was worth it as I had savoured the tasty morsels while others at the time were suffering the pangs of hunger.

----------


## kotuku

> Kotuku I don't know the answer to the when part of your question but fifty plus years ago my paternal grandmother (who was Ngai Tahu) showed me how to cover the feathers in a thick coat of clay and put the bird ( complete with gut full of Miro berries) into a bed of embers. When done you would break away the baked clay which would pull the feathers out of the bird and leave a succulent baked pigeon carcass.  It was bone sucking good. In or around 1972 a young Private Rushy performed this feat of culinary expertise on a survival course on your fair southern isle and found himself on a charge when the DS found the evidence.  Cost me two weeks confinement to barracks and the corresponding loss of wages.  As I recall, it was worth it as I had savoured the tasty morsels while others at the time were suffering the pangs of hunger.


Yes rushy -after a feed like that your farts would be real boomers in an ambush Id imagine!(had a mate who lived on rat pack bakebeans-he gave away two of our ambushes with farts that would strip the serratone of a bathroom wall.even the DS staff were gagging
bloody good initiative that man showed -DS obviously lacking in the humour dept -whats new
.the claybake method apparently was also used in UK by ancient gypsies who cooked hedgehogs in same manner.given what ive read about hedgehogs though id have to be bloody ravenous to even contemplate the option.

----------


## gsp follower

lot of kereru in the waioeka gorge opanae camp area in 78/79 :Wink:  :ORLY:  :O O:  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Yesterday, inspite of his beautiful road in, he got onto a cock bird, who, after three months of harassment was not going to stay put for anything ... up out of the willows and across the river very fast ...

----------


## EeeBees

> Yes rushy -after a feed like that your farts would be real boomers in an ambush Id imagine!(had a mate who lived on rat pack bakebeans-he gave away two of our ambushes with farts that would strip the serratone of a bathroom wall.even the DS staff were gagging
> bloody good initiative that man showed -DS obviously lacking in the humour dept -whats new
> .the claybake method apparently was also used in UK by ancient gypsies who cooked hedgehogs in same manner.given what ive read about hedgehogs though id have to be bloody ravenous to even contemplate the option.


My great uncle told me that Tui was very nice to eat ... but if you ate more than one or two you would be sick on account of how rich the meat was ...

Apparently, hedgehog is said to be very similar to chicken ... dastardly little cretins ...

----------


## gsp follower

> My great uncle told me that Tui was very nice to eat ... but if you ate more than one or two you would be sick on account of how rich the meat was ...
> 
> *Apparently, hedgehog is said to be very similar to chicken ... dastardly little cretin*s ...


EeBees i may very well technicolour yawn after reading that urgg bloody hedghog.
ive heard that gypsyies eat them????

----------


## Wildman

It's been a slow season for me for various reasons but today was great. The old dog still did a great job on the quail only to have my shooting to let him down. Still got one though. 

And a bonus rooster...

----------


## EeeBees

> EeBees i may very well technicolour yawn after reading that urgg bloody hedghog.
> ive heard that gypsyies eat them????


Yes, they roll them up in clay or mud and put the whole thing in the embers ... nom, nom, nom ... :O O:

----------


## EeeBees

> It's been a slow season for me for various reasons but today was great. The old dog still did a great job on the quail only to have my shooting to let him down. Still got one though. And a bonus rooster...


Good work!!

----------


## Sideshow

As your season is coming to a close :Sad: 
Ours is winding up  :Thumbsup: 
Fences on :O O:  water on the go :Redbullsmiley:  and ready for the birds today :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Well that's it now the fun starts with all the feeding watering and then trying to stop them from going too far :ORLY:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

A son of Dix de la Forêt du Pinto on a recent trip to the Mainland ... after quail and chukar ...

----------


## gsp follower

> Well that's it now the fun starts with all the feeding watering and then trying to stop them from going too far


ooh me bloody neck :Grin: 




> A son of Dix de la Forêt du Pinto on a recent trip to the Mainland ... after quail and chukar ...


how did he go i believe the owner called in on me on the way thru :Wink:

----------


## EeeBees

@gsp follower, I am not actually sure of the tally!!!!   We mostly spoke about the weather bomb he and the poor dog endured ....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> ooh me bloody neck


Your onto it spent Saturday lugging bags of grain around :X X:  it's for a good cause though plenty of other birds benefit from it ah..

----------


## EeeBees

This afternoon,we took a pleasant walk and the fusil got an airing ... but it was great being out with her ... game or not ...

----------


## gsp follower

> @gsp follower, I am not actually sure of the tally!!!!   We mostly spoke about the weather bomb he and the poor dog endured ....


the beauty of that was he got to leave we have to stay for the next one and the next one etc: :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
hope they had a great time even so.

----------


## oraki

Y


> A son of Dix de la Forêt du Pinto on a recent trip to the Mainland ... after quail and chukar ...
> 
> Attachment 74113
> 
> 
> Attachment 74112


Great spot you visited. The lake is home to the Crested Grebe, amongst other birdlife

----------


## EeeBees

oraki, these are not my fotos but his owner's ...

----------


## EeeBees

She pointed and flushed a cock bird today; the shot would have been awkward so we watched him away ...

----------


## Sideshow

Bet you got a dirty look form the dog for that :XD:

----------


## EeeBees

She turned to me and gave me the LOOK!!!!!

----------


## gsp follower

> She turned to me and gave me the LOOK!!!!!


ive never been so ashamed as when my gsp pointed a covey of quail held them mesmerised untill i was within 3 feet then on release flushed them.
i managed 5 shots with no result on covey flush and late departers.
the look he gave after running around finding nothing to retrieve would have shamed trump.

----------


## kotuku

> ive never been so ashamed as when my gsp pointed a covey of quail held them mesmerised untill i was within 3 feet then on release flushed them.
> i managed 5 shots with no result on covey flush and late departers.
> the look he gave after running around finding nothing to retrieve would have shamed trump.


Had the old fella been alive youd have probably got a verbal or two as well.Ive never forgotten a couple of my goose misses at NATO and the sound of a big black rotweiller  swede giving a bloody dismissive grunt !!!!.GSP at least had a modicum of sympathy as he sat his wet arse on my pack after you two had finished with him!
and GSP probably never  forgiven you for sending him over to retrieve that goose I bloody near dropped into me cuppa tea that day on three shot pond.the only saving grace was you dropping the grizzling old bitch of a goose that harassed my bastard until he flew into my steel barrage.
I have many pleasant wonderful memories of two real canine characters the likes of which i doubt i'll see again and tragically for them and you both taken too early!!

----------


## EeeBees

_You have to be careful what you say about a man's wife and kids but you had better be DAMN careful what you say about his bird dog! _  From a US hunting forum ...

----------


## Wildman

Last day of pheasant season today. Missed a cagey rooster after he doubled back on us and the dog over run it. 
I don't normally report much on unsuccessful days but today was such a nice day to be out and about I am moved to words... Anyway till next year... 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

Yes,   @Wildman, that is the end of vintage 2017!!!



Mia, ten months, was on her way back down the track, caught the scent, did a neat turn, collected herself, roaded in ... hen away ...

----------


## FatLabrador

I would of gone chasing pheasants quail and pooks today but my labs had a growth cut out of his back leg a couple of days ago. Don't know if it's cancer or not but looking like it's going to be cancer.  He's only five six years old so who knows how many more seasons he got in him . Trying to keep positive. Thanks for posting really enjoy reading this thread.
Bring on 2018 gamebirds season  :Yuush:

----------


## kotuku

> I would of gone chasing pheasants quail and pooks today but my labs had a growth cut out of his back leg a couple of days ago. Don't know if it's cancer or not but looking like it's going to be cancer.  He's only five six years old so who knows how many more seasons he got in him . Trying to keep positive. Thanks for posting really enjoy reading this thread.
> Bring on 2018 gamebirds season


thoughtd are with you mate .lost my big fella aged 10 after the big "c'nailed him.

----------


## EeeBees

> I would of gone chasing pheasants quail and pooks today but my labs had a growth cut out of his back leg a couple of days ago. Don't know if it's cancer or not but looking like it's going to be cancer.  He's only five six years old so who knows how many more seasons he got in him . Trying to keep positive. Thanks for posting really enjoy reading this thread.
> Bring on 2018 gamebirds season


Oh no!!!  My thoughts are with you ...

----------


## EeeBees

Reading about pheasants ... a hen will rarely renest if her whole brood is lost in the first few days after hatching.   On the flipside she will lay up to three or four clutches of eggs if things don't go right ...

----------


## EeeBees

The US Fish & Wildlife Service released their National Hunting & Fishing Survey recently and it's not good news for hunting.

The survey is done every 5 years. Since 2011, the number of hunters is down by 2 million. Hunting expenditures were down by over 29%.

----------


## Sideshow

> The US Fish & Wildlife Service released their National Hunting & Fishing Survey recently and it's not good news for hunting.
> 
> The survey is done every 5 years. Since 2011, the number of hunters is down by 2 million. Hunting expenditures were down by over 29%.


Year not enough young blood coming through and more people living in city's  :Oh Noes:

----------


## EeeBees

Yes, Sideshow, the division between urban and rural increases ...

----------


## Gibo

Are the US stats relevant to NZ though?

----------


## Sideshow

> Are the US stats relevant to NZ though?


I think so as we are seeing similarities in the uk :Sad: 
But stats can be made to look like anything

----------


## EeeBees

> Are the US stats relevant to NZ though?


  @Gibo, I think it is relevant ... even in God"s Own ... there is an insidious anti gun, shooting etc ... thankfully, our hunting and shooting culture is stronger than some ... look at Australia now where the anti's are becoming even more aggressive in their protests ... there are lakes etc there, where the police are called (by the guns) to clear the protesters before the  legally licenced shooters can even begin shooting ... I have had people say to me, that the price of the licence is too much and they cannot be bothered any more ...even for a peasant such as myself, I would save up for a licence if I had to, just because it is our legal right ...

----------


## EeeBees

After lunch we took a nice walk

----------


## EeeBees

Mia and I took our last walk down the river for a time on account of the pheasant breeding season ...

----------


## gsp follower

went for a looka at ellesmere today what a change willows have become the latest doc no no i guess.
presumembly they hinder whitebait or trout maybe the native cocka bully??
i know ducks loved them?
any hoo checked the old pozzie out for goose sign hopin maybe the non breeding canadas had returned from the high country.
no sign yet maybe later this month or november sometime.
gates got a fn great padlock on it at wolfs/yarrs flat to stop idiots driving down in the wet and damaging the tracks and all the shite theyve planted around where the hut used to be.theres buckets of MORE  likely thier plants because when i/we suggested they lock the gates when its to wet and make the feckers walk in like we do carrying our deeks and gear doc ''coquetishly said ''oh no we couldnt do that''
green pick around fresh and  ready to eat after the lake levels dropped,
like my farming days its a shame to see all that tucker and no stock/geese to eat it :Oh Noes: 
YEEEEET

----------


## A330driver

I posted these the other day,that my boy shot.......posted on the incorrect thread....anyway,nice birds,made for a great feed.

----------


## gsp follower

That in the states somewhere??

----------


## A330driver

Oregon...

----------


## A330driver

Went bush for a week,but the boy sends me this picture.I bought him the Remington,Versa-max ,semi auto,camo,for his b-day,and he has already put it to great use......going to crook-pot a few of those birds...lovely stuff.......

----------


## Sideshow

Had the big village shoot the other day. All guns under 20 :Thumbsup: 
49 on the ground though the dogs got three :XD:  so 46 shot for 299 :Wtfsmilie:  can't say we didn't put enough over them!

Dude recons this one still going

And last of all a The Dude sleeping under the table at dinner. Good day for him picking some great birds that showed up the labs :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

> Went bush for a week,but the boy sends me this picture.I bought him the Remington,Versa-max ,semi auto,camo,for his b-day,and he has already put it to great use......going to crook-pot a few of those birds...lovely stuff.......


 @A330driver, what breed are the three ducks at the top of the foto ?

----------


## A330driver

Mate,....that’s a bloody great question,..talking to the boy and the ones I’ve shot over the years,we believe they are part of the “Anas” breed of duck,very common here in Oregon and Washington.I will definitely check to see if that is correct,but have always believed they are of that family.My boy tells me,that there are 4-5 types classified in this breed,they vary,mainly by colour,and markings(obviously),and we see various colours,but common to all of them........thanks for asking,I should know that for certain!!! 





> @A330driver, what breed are the three ducks at the top of the foto ?

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you for your reply, @A330driver ... I am not a duck shooter myself but I am certainly interested in the waterfowl and gamebirds in other countries ... seeing the migration South of ducks and geese in Canada was a sight I shall never ever forget ... thank you ...

----------


## gsp follower

the lakes still a goose free zone  :XD: 
no mobs but theres probably heaps of pairs about with thier young but i didnt see any.
theres so much tucker there at the mo but nothing to take advantage of it yet.
 but we,l see what happens when the  grub gets scarce in the high country.
 if theres any non breeders left that havent been poisoned or shot they should turn up soon.
if not the moult  might give us a window in  december before they actualy start.
 also might have a week or so window to get a few  late november early december when the hungry non breeders turn up looking for some green pick.
then jan 13th summer parries in north canterbury seems early but who am i to complain. :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

There you are, @gsp follower, not seeing any geese, but the vineyard I am working on at the moment has a lovely population of Callies ... dang, come The Saturday in May and I bet they will disappear ...  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> There you are, @gsp follower, not seeing any geese, but the vineyard I am working on at the moment has a lovely population of Callies ... dang, come The Saturday in May and I bet they will disappear ...


i know the feeling EeeBees where i cut firewood i have to crawl down the road untill the little sods decide to saunter off the track out of the road. :Grin: 
lots of pairs  and small coveys but no tiny arse chicks seen yet?? except for some parries and mallards on ''the cement pond'' :Wink:

----------


## EeeBees

Macha and her owner went to NSW to shoot ducks on the rice last weekend ... the season runs from October to February ... the worse thing is that the snakes start moving when it gets hotter in the season ...

----------


## gsp follower

> Macha and her owner went to NSW to shoot ducks on the rice last weekend ... the season runs from October to February ... the worse thing is that the snakes start moving when it gets hotter in the season ... 
> 
> Attachment 79040


the hell with that, snakes, crocs, sharks , dinner plate sized spiders
no thank you.
hope they had a goodtime and stayed safe

----------


## kotuku

all right you big hearted buggers .got an aussie lady here on the coast dying to try swan /canada/feralgoose or peacock.catch is shes moving on early january ,but this family is mad keen on the stuff.
anyone got a few goose breasts or swan loitering in their freezer.
If so PM me asap.
cheers 
kotuku.

----------


## gsp follower

> all right you big hearted buggers .got an aussie lady here on the coast dying to try swan /canada/feralgoose or peacock.catch is shes moving on early january ,but this family is mad keen on the stuff.
> anyone got a few goose breasts or swan loitering in their freezer.
> If so PM me asap.
> cheers 
> kotuku.


i aINT even seen the hindquarters of a shootable goose since feb last year let alone gnawed on ones breast.

----------


## gsp follower

had 15 geese circling the house this morning before heading out onto the river.
hopefuly ellesmere bound and i,l have a crack at them tuesday or wedsday before they start moulting.

----------


## gsp follower

those geese are still about the,re feeding quite close to town .
feels great to hear geese calling again and to call at them.
quite impressed with the ease of use of the power clucker.

----------


## Sideshow

This morning on our deck  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Sideshow

This morning on our deck  :Wtfsmilie: 
Attachment 80467

----------


## gsp follower

12 days to parrie time  with hopefuly a side order of geese. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## EeeBees

Driving to work on Sunday, a pair of Callies crossed the road ... only three bumblebee chicks ... I wonder just how many may have been lost due to the rain and coolth!!!

----------


## gsp follower

thats exactly what my missus calls them to  :Wink: 
there are heaps of pairs with little,uns
 so tiny its no wonder they lose them probaly almost daily.
the long wet grass is aparticular killer where we go not to mention cats hawks. 
 the only thing i havent seen are the weasel clan but they must be there somewhere.
see how many there are when they creche up

----------


## gsp follower

right the 20 gauge steels finaly here.
 managed to get 4 boxes each of the federal 20 gauge upland steel load with fs [flightstopper] pellets. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
ita a 7/8s ounce load in 3,s and 4,s doing 1500 feet per second.
hopefuly theres some parries and geese to try  it and the 2,s ive got on.
cos the 3 inch 28 gram 2,s were shite on parries.
for the life of me i dont get why the seasons so early [13th of jan] given f&g wont even do there moult counts untill the end of january.

----------


## gsp follower

found parries flying :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
 bar murphy and huey sticking thier oars in.
our small limit of 5 each should be a piece of cake :ORLY:  :O O:

----------


## EeeBees

That is hardly sporting of f&g to open the season so early ...

----------


## gsp follower

> That is hardly sporting of f&g to open the season so early ...


its in responce to crop damage in the early harvest areas of nth canterbury and supposedly so younger gunners can get out with dad/mum over the holidays.

----------


## gsp follower

even with 20 gauge rifled slugs i might be nervy running into the owner of this.

----------


## Dundee

Good evening fellow game bird hunters and the fucken (KEY BOARD WARRIORS)
Today started off pretty slow with fine weather and nothing happening.Two black labs sucking up to ya every time the thermos or food came out!
Late morning we shifted and got a meal for the table.Ace the black lab did her buisness.
Ace and Sean buggered off for a night shoot elsewhere so had the old yapper mate and his hairy useless mutt with us for the night shoot.
Todays pics. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Friwi

This morning, 1 shot, 1 bird, started raining, back in bed.

----------


## mawzer308

13 Mallards 2 parries and a Pukeko for Saturday's efforts. 3 Mallards and 2 turkeys this morning. Shot a new spot this opening, displays​ good potential with a bit of work.

----------


## gsp follower

great saturday plenty of chances through out the day more mallards than ever but less parries about.??
bit somber tho had to take a diversion or two cos of big accident on leeston coes ford road.

----------


## nightshooter

21 parries,3 mallards, 2 spoonies, 1 canada goose 1 black swan and a ticket for failure to produce licence :XD:  for the weekend  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bigbear

@nightshooter like the photo

----------


## nightshooter

thank you @bigbear, my lovely lady was with me on saturday taking photo's :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Did alright today.Sean and his dog were busy retrieving ducks tonight up at the green pond that failed opening morning.This green pond is a night shooter.Got stuff all this morning but a cuppla pukekos on way back from big pond.

----------


## Sideshow

Nice to see the a family out enjoying the social aspects of duck shooting  @Dundee  :Thumbsup: 
Looks like some good laughs where had :Have A Nice Day: 
When I used to go with Dad it was always a great way to wined down after the milking season :Grin:  cows dried off and all you needed to do was let them across the break. Good times :Grin:

----------


## JoshC

Quietest season opening we have ever had, only managed 30 odd for the weekend (usually shoot 5-6 times that). Only 7 for all of Saturday, meant a long day. But we still had a good time catching up. 13th year in a row we have been shooting together now.

Just seemed to be no ducks flying at all, we'd be lucky if we saw 30 for all of Saturday. We knew numbers were down regionally this year, but that's just taking the piss  :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

13 ah @JoshC unlucky for some :Sad:  I'd better post on how to build nesting boxs get ya numbers up.

----------


## kawhia

80 on the nail for the weekend, 5 guns on sat, 4 on Sunday. River shooting over decoys, good number of birds around, not many shooters out on the Sunday though, full of the flu took the edge off the weekend but the duck shooting was good now time for the duck hunting.

----------


## JoshC

> 13 ah @JoshC unlucky for some I'd better post on how to build nesting boxs get ya numbers up.


Na 32 I think total was, all mallards, plus two spoonies and four parries. Only seven for Saturday. Yeah something for us to think about, specially if we end up having another dry year...the drought this year had more effect on it than anything else, driest spring and summer in the area since 1901. We're extending the pond and building a new maimai this year, will get onto it in the next few weeks. We did the best out of all the ponds in our area, some guys only getting 3-4 ducks on what would normally be 50-80 bird ponds. Most mates I've talked to only managed 20 odd. Have heard from two mates further south who cracked 200, but they have amazing pieces of swampy water to shoot. Every other year we've shot 150 plus, and have seen hundreds flying about....those numbers just were flying this opening.

----------


## Woody

Reporoa is on a retricted bag limit and short season again this year. However, not to be deterred we went into the creek and gave it a shot. High cloud and very high ducks but I managed to call a few in.

Thor  (my young GWP) and Burl (my old GWP) in the canoe as we paddle up the creek to our peg.

Waiting waiting.

Nice retrieve by Thor from heavy flooded cover.

Waiting for the next one.

Checking their work.
Not so many birds this year, but weather is a factor too. 
There is an old female swan that uses this area for nesting; been here for many years. How she has survived I do not know, but she called in and said hello a couple of times. Of course, I do not shoot her; she is lovely to see; seems to know she is safe here and flies within a few feet of me quite unconcerned. She brought in two of her cobbers Sunday night as well. 
I set two short step ladders in the mud and lean on them, standing in chest waders. Miss a few when my feet get stuck in the bud and prevents me from turning and swinging the gun quickly. 
We had half a dozen for our efforts, so no complaints and watching the dog work is the greatest buzz for me, especially in the beautiful environment that surrounds. Dabchicks, teal, spoonies, geese, swallows, hawks, shags, trout, eels,, swans, canadas and all manner of insects make the place magical.   :Have A Nice Day:  Don't need to kill a lot to appreciate one of the finer things in life.
Lastly, drying and cleaning my 20 gauge and ammo.

----------


## 7mmTom

Me and my mate shot about 20. Had a great morning shoot, night shoot was uneventful. Sadly we lost about 6 to losing them in rapua and injuries.......bit of a shame, don't like to leave a wounded bird

----------


## JoshC

Off for the rest of the afternoon...evening shoot on. Wind is coming  :Thumbsup:

----------


## csmiffy

Only 2 weeks out and Invited by an old mate back on the coast for a shoot with a group so a mad rush to get my shit together as we camp on the farm sat-sun night. 
182 parries for the weekend between 9 of us. 
Best weekend ever

----------


## csmiffy

> Only 2 weeks out and Invited by an old mate back on the coast for a shoot with a group so a mad rush to get my shit together as we camp on the farm FRIDAY-SATURDAY night. 
> 182 parries for the weekend between 9 of us. 
> Best weekend ever


edit one day out ooops.

----------


## Nathan F

40 mallards and 1 Parrie . 2 guns . 2 days  . Not flash

----------


## Marty Henry

> Reporoa is on a retricted bag limit and short season again this year. However, not to be deterred we went into the creek and gave it a shot. High cloud and very high ducks but I managed to call a few in.
> Attachment 87061
> Thor  (my young GWP) and Burl (my old GWP) in the canoe as we paddle up the creek to our peg.
> Attachment 87062
> Waiting waiting.
> Attachment 87063
> Nice retrieve by Thor from heavy flooded cover.
> Attachment 87064
> Waiting for the next one.
> ...


Very nice side by side a friend has a hulgu one and its his go to for gamebirds he reckons it leads better. Really should get one of my old timers going there should be a dispensation for 12 gauge bp proof guns like there is for muzzle loaders.

----------


## PerazziSC3

95 birds 7 parries 6 guns, wairarapa

----------


## Gapped axe

day 1, 11 mallards 2 guns Thornton

----------


## FatLabrador

Got our limit of 32 mallards between 4 (Wellington region) on opening morning plenty of birds keeped landing in the pond  as we packed up and left. I was very impressed with my shooting skills on Saturday. On Sunday ended up with 13 mallards. Now back to Hunting in the reporoa region bit of a bugger the four week season aye @Woody but seems to be a bit more birds around this year though. Opening weekend sure seems to go in a blink of an eye. Good luck for the rest of the season guys :Thumbsup:

----------


## Woody

> Very nice side by side a friend has a hulgu one and its his go to for gamebirds he reckons it leads better. Really should get one of my old timers going there should be a dispensation for 12 gauge bp proof guns like there is for muzzle loaders.


Yes. This is a Beretta silver hawk. I still use lead of course, and the only duck I lost this weekend was actually to eels. Darned near lost another to eels also, but dog got it in time, minus the vent. Lead kills best IMHO. I've shot a number of Canada's with my 28 ga using Fiocchi #5's.

----------


## JoshC

Few photos from this evening. Took a mate and his 3 boys out, I take these kids out a lot, theyre great company, willing to get amongst it and very polite and respectful. We set up on a small river about 1km from my house, 6 floaters and 3 resting deeks. Quite a flew flying about, really windy so they had trouble hearing where we were but once they honed in they flopped in nicely. Managed to take 9, the boys missed a few sitters but theyre only learning to shoot. Highlight of the evening was me taking a pair with one shot, long time since I did that. Mint piece of water to work the dog and she did awesome, only missing one that got caught in the current while she was bringing in two others. A quick sprint down stream and we got it retrieved eventually.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

It's getting worse! 4 parries over two days. Never seen so many of parries at my spot, although they didn't come close enough. Very few, maybe no mallards/greys seen. 

Post-mortem to follow  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Sparrow

Opening day was quieter this year over in the grey valley, we only managed 12 between 2 of us by 10am and only 3 more for sunday morning and quite a lot of effort jump shooting a few spots over the weekend , parries seemed to abundant but didn't really try for them, the greys and mallards just were'nt coming in.

Main thing were- the dog was bloody good all weekend retrieved everything i shot and someone elses woundy we saw out of range in a paddock on the way home and behaved when the action wasn't on, was impressed with her at 20 month old and 2nd season and relieved as i forgot her rope.


The eldest boy (5) had his first opening morning with me and his grandad, he lasted until8am until the first are we going home soon, so just kept giving him snacks and jobs.
 
the next Hunter Morrow  :ORLY: 

Mrs has me booked up next weekend so may have to finish work early for a couple of evening shots (she'll never know)  :Wink:

----------


## Woody

Chur  :Have A Nice Day:  Little fellow will never forget. 
Who bred that good dog?

----------


## Sideshow

@Woody good on ya mate nice shotgun  :Cool:  didnt know that we had dabchicks in NZ. 
We have them in the Lambourn river here in the uk fascinating to watch.

----------


## Sparrow

I got lucky if I'm honest she came from Hoki and is GWPXGSP fist dog I have had myself and loving the journey now she has calmed down a bit and stopped wrecking shit.

----------


## Sideshow

> Will get my dachshund out this season. I reckon he will go alright, has a awesome nose on him just no good in long grass. Should be entertaining enough anyway


 @PerazziSC3 seen dachshund in action in France. They use them to track wounded boar and deer. Must say they have some nose on them and balls those boar are not small. Recon it will find them fine retrieving them himmmm

----------


## Dundee

We have a resident dab chick up at the big pond @Sideshow it really keeps the dogs on the alert with the ripples and diving then popping up somewhere else.They are cool little birds to watch.

Saw a sign up Rotorua way years ago and it said Dab chick capital of NZ.
Managed to get back home from work and up at the green pond tonight by 530pm two hit the deck but when the dog went to retrieve the first one it decided its engine will restart and buggered off :Sad: 
Only one bird came home tonight the oats that have been fed certainly helped.

----------


## skyflyhigh

Saturday, 2 mallard , 3 parries , 3 black swan , 2 guns , was hard work on the open water and nice clear day , with most birds sitting safely in middle of lake by 8am , was a good day all the same with the young fellas (7) first opening morning he was wrapped 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

a couple of pics of the set up opening morning paarries on the right mallards to the left and front

 
it did cloud over after about an hours or so and blow a bit .
we had steady action for most of our tenure.
seemed to be a lot less parries action at the boggy creek end of elly this year but way more mallard chances than in the last 2 years.

----------


## Dundee

A bit of duck porn for you....plate full of mallard breasts. :Grin:

----------


## Bonecrusher

Back from the four day weekend limit bag both days,  woke to Fog on Monday morning so rolled over and went back to sleep ;-) 
Young dog went well 2nd season for him hard case mutt looks fully grown but still has a puppy brain 
Back into work today have truckloads to catch up on :-)
Weather has been far from ideal something like 22*C at home not a breath of wind or a cloud in the sky long range has some duck shooting weather heading in for the weekend

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Mmmmm breasts

----------


## bigbear

Seen these today. Try to put them up but would have got one more then my limit. just been down to my pond to top up the feeder before the rain hits next week

----------


## bigbear

Had a good shoot saturday with my 8 grey/mallards by 730. Sunday was a little quiet . Borrowed my neighbour's  old escort semi. A few first, one shot two ducks, first time shooting my limit on opening morning and first time shooting a banded duck. (must be the only one released in gisborne by f&g)

----------


## Woody

Picturesque pond. Very nice place  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nighniz

From Saturday evening and sunday morning

----------


## Rushy

If you are coming up short guys, try the square in Palmerston North.  mallards everywhere.

Fishy is on the job for ya.

----------


## csmiffy

too hard to hit when they are on the side like that.

----------


## Rushy

It is because the rotation of the earth down here is different.


> too hard to hit when they are on the side like that.

----------


## R93

Not long back from a shoot on a nice slow creek 10 mins from home.

Setup a few hundred meters downstream from a mate about half 4
Didnt see a bird till half 5 ish.
Called in a flight of 6 mallards and they decoyed perfectly. I took the first bird front on and 3 others with 4 shots total, as crossers. 

Dog spent a few minutes retrieving all the birds. I was pretty happy with my shooting and smoked a single incomer bird 5 mins later. 5 shots 5 birds.

Shot at another 6 pairs of mallards that were cautiously looking over the decoys but should have been piss easy and I didn't hit shit. 
I swear the dog rolled his eyes at me


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

A double rise with one shot here!

And shot a beauty drake tonight

Waited for the wind to roll in as my boy had his dog.

The creek crossing had a big eel under it.

----------


## Sideshow

Not a bad size there @Dundee surprised ya got your bird in with that fat boy around :O O:

----------


## Marty Henry

Decided to do something different this morning so I took the cape rifle to work and spent half an hour walking the river. Having only one shot makes you a bit more selective, anyhow 2 for 2, so Im happy. First time Ive used it on game probably the last too as sub gagues are going steel. 108 years old and still producing the goods shows theres hope for all the old bastards on, here self included.

----------


## gsp follower

eley do make sub gauge bismuth ??
in 20 and 16 gauge its not cheap but a box would last you a while.
think 2019,s lead then 2020 not on doc or f&G land 2021 not any water

r[QUOTEn 2020, a hunter hunting waterfowl on Department of Conservation or Fish & Game-controlled land must use non-toxic shot, nothing else.
From 2021, non-toxic shot will be required for waterfowl hunting over open water in all shotguns except the .410. This applies to all public (including DOC) and private lands.].[/QUOTE]

weekends looking ducky bit more wind be good.

----------


## Dundee

This will explain why no eels had a go at the duck last night.Breast meat in perfect condition.

----------


## mawzer308

Good start to the evening, hopefully a few more.

----------


## kotuku

spoke to cousin who shot on coast opening day .in past years theyve had no probs with getting bag limits in morning session on opening day.him&his brother shot a pond on a private farm -very frustrating -6 7/8 SFA mallards and even the parries played hard to get! obviously something is altering the parries habitual instincts but im buggered if i know why . westcoast F&G pre season estimates predicted good populations of gamebirds altho down on previous years -hence the  daily   limit  reduction but still this niggling trend shows up
any bright ideas.

----------


## mawzer308

Ended up with 5 for the night pretty happy with that and got a banded bird.

The old man also said Southland was down on numbers aswell.

----------


## nightshooter

only got 1 tonight but the dog had fun and saw about 30 quail

----------


## bigbear

Two greys and one mallard tonight, good rain this afternoon but the only one shooting for miles.

----------


## Dundee

None for me tonight as didn't get back from work till late but my young fella went over to the big pond and saw the big eel under the bridge and has taken the remaining duck meat from his earlier shoot over to feed the big sod.

----------


## csmiffy

> spoke to cousin who shot on coast opening day .in past years theyve had no probs with getting bag limits in morning session on opening day.him&his brother shot a pond on a private farm -very frustrating -6 7/8 SFA mallards and even the parries played hard to get! obviously something is altering the parries habitual instincts but im buggered if i know why . westcoast F&G pre season estimates predicted good populations of gamebirds altho down on previous years -hence the  daily   limit  reduction but still this niggling trend shows up
> any bright ideas.


The group I was shooting with has shot there for 7-8 years. Back in the day they were happy with 40 parries for the whole weekend sothe last couple of years has been way better.
Where we were is part of their flight path with lots of decoys, spinning flapping etc. Not targeting proper ducks so cant grizzle about not getting any but by the same token didn't see many flying around either. Not a lot of shooters out either.

----------


## Woody



----------


## Woody

sorry its a bit blurry. Cell ph took a dunking. 5 canadas last night. Ducks were high and flying nth.

----------


## Scouser

Quite opening on the Waikato river, 2 ducks and 5 Black swans between 5 of us...... :Sick: ......but still a great day out!!!!!

----------


## kotuku

out to ellesmere again yesterday arvo with c404-few shooters about -a couple over from us had callers going hard out without pause!bugger all response.few ducks about on dusk -10,000' jobs obviously from the "ellesmere avian Im missing my arse feathers group". coupla decent mobs of geese but likewise ,lotsa honking from on high.had one?two mallards land in the mallard deeks just after dark but too blurry to get a clean safe shot away as they beat da feet!
lake is draining well just small patches of water about.swans galore in deeper water but well out of range.
wellIm off bnack to coast tomorrow,may get a couple of farm shoots in this week.
to C404 GSPF-thanks for the outing and keep on keeping on.

----------


## csmiffy

@kotuku good stuff. I wondered where you were shooting over here.
got my parries in your old stomping grounds I reckon.

----------


## Scouser

> Quite opening on the Waikato river, 2 ducks and 5 Black swans between 5 of us............but still a great day out!!!!!


A few photos......

----------


## Dundee

Ya don't want to fall off the bridge on the way to big pond!
https://youtu.be/9C9KLoZTBdc

----------


## kotuku

> Ya don't want to fall off the bridge on the way to big pond!
> https://youtu.be/9C9KLoZTBdc


no shit sherrlock-i bet its name is ducky too.bloody great video sean! top marks and good on the eel aquatic version of chicken burgers!

----------


## bigbear

Me and my young fella sat on my pond below my house. A lot of ducks flying around 5:00PM but not one duck even look like it was interested. Bit of water sitting around the river flats and a lot more ducks along the river then opening i thought we were in with a chance.

----------


## FatLabrador

Got three last weekend 

Out tonight on the river and even managed to get a  mallard that me and the old man doubled tap. Good to hear some people out and about shooting and saw a heap of ducks on the river.

Here's hoping I get on to them in  morning :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Nice jewellery @FatLabrador

----------


## Dundee

I have missed one night shoot since the duck season started as I got home late after work.
Tonight I got to the big pond and dropped a drake and no dog to retrieve it.Had to beat the eels to the drake!

----------


## FatLabrador

> Nice jewellery @FatLabrador


 @Dundee it's got but of a story with that one someone shot it next to the house ( house by river) and the lab ran off and retrived the bird and by the time I got there the lab was bringing it back to me and the guy drove off in his tinny before I could give it back. So I am yet to shoot a banded bird.

----------


## Dundee

thats a bonus

----------


## Bonecrusher

Images from my season thus far

----------


## mawzer308

On the board for this evening

----------


## mawzer308

Pukeko and 2 mallards for the evening.

----------


## R93

Weather is supposed to be horrific tomorrow but we are going to shoot a pond on the farm that has been loaded since opening day.
Should be good with a bit of wind. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

Three more honkers last night. Ducks were v high and heading for parts unknown.

----------


## Dundee

Seen two ducks on a puddle beside the creek between our house and the cops house.Both my young fellas had seen them sitting there today also. A horse was in the same paddock as the puddle.My plan of attack worked out fine when I noticed the cops had gone to work. :Grin: 
I drove down the road on the quad and the ducks flew off between the coppers house and mine.Anyway took one shot and nailed the high mallard drake as he flew over my house only got one shot off so his girl flew free. :Have A Nice Day: 

Plan of attack for night shoot failed as one of my lads had been up to the green pond and shot two hens while I was at work.

----------


## mawzer308

Took the young fellas out for a quick evening shoot and got a swan. They were pretty happy.

----------


## Dundee

Ha Ha @mawzer308 I just fooled my wife and said here is photo of our lad Sean and she fell for it. She said hell he was young there! :Thumbsup:

----------


## mawzer308

> Ha Ha @mawzer308 I just fooled my wife and said here is photo of our lad Sean and she fell for it. She said hell he was young there!


 :Grin:  hardcase mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mawzer308

Two Mallards yesterday morning, bugger all flying full moon certainly doesn't help.

----------


## oraki

My first outing this season with a gun and no pansy padding.Havent pulled a trigger since the Big Bore shoot. Up until now it's been supervising jr and not shooting. 
2 up and 2 down so far :Thumbsup: 
Stug's ex-decoys doing the biz again.

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 88657
> My first outing this season with a gun and no pansy padding.Havent pulled a trigger since the Big Bore shoot. Up until now it's been supervising jr and not shooting. 
> 2 up and 2 down so far
> Stug's ex-decoys doing the biz again.


Nice looking pond you have there @oraki !

----------


## Dundee

No bugger is shooting in our district to keep the birds moving.I don't get home from work till 1730hrs sometimes later.Last two nights hooned to a couple local ponds and no birds seen or heard at each pond. Shot a couple pigeons while at the river during the day but couldn't retreive them as they fell in and it was bloody swift.Got 4 weeks left in the Wellington region.

----------


## csmiffy

@Dundee same for us opening. We had a cracker but there wasn't really that many out going by the shooting.
Just as well I had a good one-doubt I'll get out again in Canterbury.

----------


## oraki

> Nice looking pond you have there @oraki !


Cheers. It's on our place and been 40 yrs in the making. Always produces something, but has been attracting some attention lately by trespassers.

And I still haven't pulled the trigger yet. To slow and the boy is beating me to the bird. Next week.....

----------


## Sideshow

Summer looks to be finally here in the UK had a spare afternoon yesterday so took my next door neighbour out for a crack at the local Pegion population. Haven’t been out all year due to work load :O O: 
Bill doesn’t get out much either as his wife Has Alzheimer’s so he’s her full time carer. But his kids were visiting so he got a free pass :Thumbsup: 
Started around 2pm and finished up at 7pm. 
I set us up in a beech hedge standing back to back so we could call the out what was in coming to each other. 
If you cocked the shot up our the bird went just out of range put was vectoring into Bills  position then he could have a crack and vice versa. Some of the  language was a bit ripe :ORLY:  as we missed a few sitters, but good fun all round. 
I even managed to get two left right crosses and one really long range crossing screamer that was paced out at 51strides. 
41 picked and a few in the hedges that we could not get. 
Best laugh of the day was Bills call of “Incomer straight going over you”! Bang! Im looking up for the bird and it hits me clean in the back of the head :Grin:

----------


## PerazziSC3

a 3 man waikato limit and a very ugly stag shot last weekend

----------


## mawzer308

Just a lone drake tonight, got a few possums on the walk out too.

----------


## Woody

@PerazziSC3  . Is that a rusa?

----------


## Sarvo

> @PerazziSC3  . Is that a rusa?


No - looks like a Marlborough Sounds Trophy  :ORLY:

----------


## PerazziSC3

> @PerazziSC3  . Is that a rusa?


Nope just a deformed red

----------


## skyflyhigh

Young fella and a i smacked a few down river this am , could of shot alot more if had dog 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

> Best laugh of the day was Bills call of “Incomer straight going over you”! Bang! Im looking up for the bird and it hits me clean in the back of the head


be glad it wasnt a canada goose sideshow :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

two black swan off the Waikato over the weekend....too wet for ducks (!!!??)....weather came right on dusk for swans.....gotta love those white wing flashes.....

----------


## Sideshow

> be glad it wasnt a canada goose sideshow


 @gsp follower been hit by a duck :O O:  that was bad enough also side steeped a few phesant sheer in the uk. Have seen a few dropped on people usually happens when your neighbouring gun takes a crosser that then drops onto your line. People have been knocked clean out.
On our shoot one guys stuck two partridge through the roofing tiles on a house off the back of one of our drives (idiot should have known better especially after the first one went through) 
But the class act would be a swan :XD:  Now that would be like being hit by a blunt guillotine  :XD:

----------


## Allgood

> No bugger is shooting in our district to keep the birds moving.


Apart from opening weekend I have only heard a couple of shots when hunting the lower half of the Kaipara during the season.

Headed out in the boat solo sunday week ago when we had that major storm. 1.hr 45mins later I was back at the ramp with my limit. Not another shot heard anywhere.

Got out for the final day monday. Heard 2 shots about 2 k inland . Got 4 drakes. Would have had much more but took a disabled shooter out with me to get him back into the sport.  He managed to get 4 birds for the season in 2 outings after 8 years of not shooting. THAT was worth gold in my book.

----------


## gsp follower

> @gsp follower been hit by a duck that was bad enough also side steeped a few phesant sheer in the uk. Have seen a few dropped on people usually happens when your neighbouring gun takes a crosser that then drops onto your line. People have been knocked clean out.
> On our shoot one guys stuck two partridge through the roofing tiles on a house off the back of one of our drives (idiot should have known better especially after the first one went through) 
> *But the class act would be a swan Now that would be like being hit by a blunt guillotine*


*

*
true i nearly took out a maimai at wolfs road/yarrs flat with a swan.
didnt look that big when i  killed it coming straight across the maimai south to north. :Sick: jesus when it smashed into the pozzie all wings feet and bloody head i thought it knocked it off the foundations.
also nearly killed the nephew with a 14 pound canada down the river took him a minute to realise how lucky he /i was  :O O:  
that was before they fucked up the pass shooting by smashing the hell out of them.well that and changing crop plantings.

----------


## oraki

New spot. Tonight I hopefully break my duck. The seas rough and I can hear abit of shooting around the place to move them on....

----------


## oraki

Shots fired,birds in hand, shoulder still intact. 
3 came in and all dispatched. Got dark quickly, and when packing up more came in and landed right beside us. Could've reached out and grabbed its neck....let them go for another day.

----------


## Sideshow

@oraki any chance you can do some work on your new spot? Maybe change your standing so your looking into the last light? Or drop some of those trees in front to give you better flight lines :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## oraki

It's a tricky one, houses near by, and horses. Basically got to shoot that way to keep them happy, plus once birds are committed there's only one way out and that's right to left. With a westerly blowing, they drop in over the trees into us, cup up with landing gear down........

----------


## Dundee

Got a nice fat drake from here this morning.

His girlfriend was lucky.

----------


## gsp follower

> It's a tricky one, houses near by, and horses. Basically got to shoot that way to keep them happy, plus once birds are committed there's only one way out and that's right to left. With a westerly blowing, they drop in over the trees into us, cup up with landing gear down........


just screams ducky nightspot oraki a beauty.
maybe bung some peas or feed in it and encorage them in earlier??

----------


## Sideshow

Trying to teach my too neighbors the finer points of hide building for Pegion shooting. 
Guess the teaching standards have gone a miss :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

After one weeks training my pup is on the real thing.

----------


## mawzer308

Probably my last shoot for the Manawatu season, birds decoyed nicely and the dog worked well too. The blonde hen was a bit of a bonus and dropped another one on the walk out. Pretty happy with 5 for the morning.

----------


## MB

What a terrible season for me! Been out many evenings on ponds, but not even a shot fired. Went to my mate's "guaranteed" pond. He's been feeding them all season and watching them arrive every evening, and still nothing. He thinks I'm cursed! 

 :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

My night shoot ponds haven't been flash lately.Day time stalk shud get a few bfore our seasoin ends!

----------


## Dundee

First parry for the season

Bo retrieving mallard drake from the creek

----------


## Dundee

Got another mallard drake,sky full of feathers.

Drake was munted.But good feed off yesterdays birds.

----------


## Dundee

Took Bo over to the big pond,shot a double on the eel infested pond.

----------


## Dundee

Finished work early Bo and I made it to the big pond before dark.He retrieved another drake just on dark.

----------


## MB

*Redemption!*

Last night of the season with my duck hunting buddy. We planned to walk up a creek, then sit and wait on a puddle at sunset.

After a quad bike ride and a long walk, we got to the creek. Not much happened for a while, then I saw my mate shoulder his shotgun and got ready. He took a shot at a fast moving duck 50 metres away. He's a good shot, but it was a bit ambitious and he missed. Strangely the duck came around a second time. I got two shots off, the first missed, the second resulted in a puff of feathers, but the bird kept on going. Always annoying, but at least we had some action. 

After that, we settled by the puddle. There were a lot of birds in the sky and mate did a great job of calling them in without a caller. First bird came in hard and fast and I got him, a fat mallard drake, my first. A little while later, a pair of greys came in, I took the hen and my mate took the drake. 

We had plenty of opportunities to shoot paradise shelducks, but we agreed to leave them alone and concentrate on our target species. Good end to the season!

----------


## Dundee

What a blast! The end of 2018 duck season has finished.New pup Bo joined me for the last week.Next year he will be fully trained.

My youngest son and I were out for the final frontier.

Another drake for the table.

Dog on the quad is "Ace"
Think there were only three birds this season that went to the eels.

----------


## Sparrow

Finished the last weekend of the north canterbury duck season as i started it with my 5yr old side kick, our peg close to home has been queit so far this year but a bit of action turned up for the last morning in a flurry, downed 3 in two separate flights but regrettably lost a woundy ( never a nice feeling), kept the boy interested with snacks and assigning him jerk line duty, also explaining why you don't shoot birds on the water led to a long description of his up in the air decoy set up  :ORLY:  ,  (entertaining)



Dog has come on good and was impressive last weekend on a couple of longer retrieves with bigger bird on my one trip to Ellesmere for the season pretty happy.


Bring on next season, although i still have a month to crack the Quail code ( the fast little feckers)  :XD:

----------


## Nathan F

15 mallards on saturday and thats all she wrote for this year . Average season

----------


## gsp follower

pretty crap i gave it away without a dog.
i on;y hunted places i was 100 % sure i could recover any shot birds from.
which left out most places but a new dog will nbe on the cards in september october and like mcarthur we will return.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Finished the last weekend of the north canterbury duck season as i started it with my 5yr old side kick, our peg close to home has been queit so far this year but a bit of action turned up for the last morning in a flurry, downed 3 in two separate flights but regrettably lost a woundy ( never a nice feeling), kept the boy interested with snacks and assigning him jerk line duty, also explaining why you don't shoot birds on the water led to a long description of his up in the air decoy set up  ,  (entertaining)
> Attachment 91953
> Attachment 91954
> 
> Dog has come on good and was impressive last weekend on a couple of longer retrieves with bigger bird on my one trip to Ellesmere for the season pretty happy.
> Attachment 91957
> Attachment 91958
> Bring on next season, although i still have a month to crack the Quail code ( the fast little feckers)


Awesome!

----------


## EeeBees



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 95484


Well bugger me.  Bloody gidday Eeebees

----------


## Dundee

Looks like you got a double happy there @EeeBees good work not long till next season.
https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...ird%20season%2

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 95484


a brace EeBees

----------


## Sideshow



----------


## Cooper

Anybody else get out over the weekend?
Got some good practice in with my dog, a few ducks and didn't even get hit by the cyclone

----------


## EeeBees

Fortynine days ... have it all sorted ... just have to let the days pass!!!!

----------


## Dundee

I think I have it sorted for the up coming season with my new labrador's maiden season!Truck load of duck feed came into our district today!21 tonne on board should be some fat ducks and full freezers.

----------


## Rushy

That is just a bit excessive even for you Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

50kg of maize got fed out tonight.

----------


## Dundee

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...ird%20season%2

----------


## Dundee

Chucked a bit of maize around the big pond yesty.

----------


## EeeBees

Nearly time for some aromatherapy ...

----------


## Nathan F

@Dundee get an automatic feeder . You will get much better results than just dumping bulk feed into a pond .

----------


## EeeBees

*Wishing you all and your dogs a great bird season ...*

----------


## Rushy

> *Wishing you all and your dogs a great bird season ...*


Yes agreed, get into it and enjoy guys and gals.  And remember when the officer asks you for your permit, tell them Rushy said we didn’t need to get one this year because that would be seen as supporting the government that just rodgered us up the back passage,

----------


## R93

Had an awesome last 10 days hunting chamois and Thar.
Got tomorrow and Sunday morning chasing ducks before I head back in to the alps for another 10 days.
Hope everyone participating in waterfouling has a great weekend and most of all a safe one.

Good luck all. Hot barrels 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Had a great opening day with my sons,dogs , and mates. We managed 30 birds most were parries the feeding certainly helped.Bo's maiden opening he did really well considering all the guns and action going on. Few pics from opening day 2019.Blonde lab is Bo's mum she did well too.

----------


## nightshooter

Had a ok weekend here, I end up with 12 parries 6 geese 3 mallard and 2 spoonies. heres a couple of photo's  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## oraki

A first for me.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 110507
> A first for me.


Congratulations oraki.

----------


## Nathan F

Another great opening weekend with @Tikka7mm08 . Limited out 1:30pm on Saturday and had some challenging conditions Sunday.

----------


## mawzer308

Another 4 Mallards and a Pukeko for Sundays effort. Two very tired boys and a tired Labrador now though.

----------


## Scouser

6 Black swan, 4 Mallards and a Canadian Goose (a first) for openings........followed by a chook (each!) dinner......chur.......

----------


## Dundee

Sunday was a bit slow as it was hot clear sky and little wind. Absolutley stoked with Bo he found a few lost birds.And retrieved every bird that fell on the water.

Went back to the big pond with Bo lost a sack 100 metres down the track off the quad,sent him up the track and he brought it back.Fulled that with ducks.The fella on the moterbike took 8 after I rigged up a back pack for him. Ended the weekend with 40 birds.

----------


## lumberjack

Had 6 of us in lay down blinds on a Canterbury irrigation pond for the weekend. Had a massive day Saturday with 216 ducks shot and 8 swans. Smashed our record for opening with alot more paradise shot this year than last. Shot another 35 ducks mostly mallards on Sunday morning. Had to work hard on Sunday with clear sky's and no wind. 
Was a great weekend and now have plenty of duck to keep the Lincoln flats fed.
Looking foward to getting out on ellesmere and some smaller ponds throughout the season. 


Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

@lumberjack well done , be interested on your set up on your pond if you got a couple photos .

----------


## MSL

> Another great opening weekend with @Tikka7mm08 . Limited out 1:30pm on Saturday and had some challenging conditions Sunday. 
> 
> Attachment 110517


That lurker in the shadows appears to be wearing a lot more make up than the rest of you

----------


## Dundee

A quiet monday

----------


## Sideshow

Nothing like sitting at the pond just you and the dog and taking it all in ah @Dundee  :Thumbsup:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## lumberjack

> @lumberjack well done , be interested on your set up on your pond if you got a couple photos .


Had two sets of 3 blinds 10m apart. Had 150 odd decoys with a kill hole in front of each set of blinds.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Seems to be a lot of parries around this year?

----------


## dannyb

6 more mallards a parrie and a quail dealt to tonight.
Hunted a small pond just up the road and it's a whole different ball game to the irrigation ponds I hunted over opening weekend. I really enjoyed the dynamics of the small pond it meant every bird that dropped in was in range and fair game. 
Also we shot from the cover if some long grass under a willow tree instead of layout blinds which was a nice change.

----------


## Nathan F

> That lurker in the shadows appears to be wearing a lot more make up than the rest of you


Good observation. Not uncommon  :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

> Had two sets of 3 blinds 10m apart. Had 150 odd decoys with a kill hole in front of each set of blinds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


You did very well ,  sometimes not an easy task on those big ponds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Bo retrieved great last night again,two fell in the pond and another over the bank and he found that.

That is the second drake shot this season with one leg.
The bridge access to the pond has an eel lurking under the bridge.

----------


## Dundee

This is a bit smaller than the one we saw last year.

----------


## kotuku

hey boss isaw a black whiebait -idid ..yeah I did i tell ya!
actaully interesting that dundee opening day met up with some folks hadnt seen for sometime and they have pet eels in their creek.lass gets a lump of dogrollslaps the water or clicks her fingers and the big balck head apears for a nibble-apparently shortfin s as the longfins are a bit more wary and aggro .bloody dag to watch though!

----------


## lumberjack

For sure! One for the books

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another outing with Bo.8/5/19

----------


## dannyb

Perfect knife for the job, nice haul hope it didn't take you long to bag those  :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

shit dundee that boy has a wake behind him like an interisland ferry .
seano ya rabbit whatcha feeding him??

----------


## Bonecrusher

Images from my opening, one of the best recent openings shot well, called birds in and the decoy spread did the business

----------


## Bonecrusher



----------


## Sideshow

Nice looking pond you have there @Bonecrusher like it when someone spends the time and effort to maintain the habitat.

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Nice looking pond you have there @Bonecrusher like it when someone spends the time and effort to maintain the habitat.


I plant every year suitable wetland species, now have Totara's growing that have self seeded the bird life Tui's & Fantails have increased year on year now my 16th year of shooting in this spot

----------


## oraki

> Had two sets of 3 blinds 10m apart. Had 150 odd decoys with a kill hole in front of each set of blinds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Good stuff @lumberjack. 
Have you had much interest in the calling comp. Might sneak up to it

----------


## lumberjack

Thanks @oraki. 
Have had a bit of interest but all signups are on the night so wont really know till then, fingers crossed. Should be a good night either way. Be good to see you there!

----------


## Dundee

9/5/19 Bo doing the buisness again.This dog is very clever,birds that don't fall in the pond are found with ease.

----------


## Dundee

Quick stroll down river 10/5/19 Couple of swans took off but I don't target them.

One parry hen for the morning.

----------


## mawzer308

Awesome little evening hunt tonight, the birds were coming in thick and fast. Managed to bag 6 but could only retrieve 5, unfortunately my Lab Rocco is nursing some wounds so had to sit this one out.

----------


## Dundee

Evening of the 10/5/19 headed out to the big pond got there by 1730 hrs rigged up a loose decoy with hook and bait.Within a few minutes the decoy was swimming all over the pond creating good ripples. Three ducks committed and fell to the stealthy Akkar pump gun. The dog is that fast at the retrieve never got good pics.But I reckon I saw a record eel tonight!

----------


## dannyb

He's probably fast on the retrieve because of said record eel  :Grin:

----------


## mawzer308

Bo's doing well

----------


## Woody

One parrie today. Darned geese came in just after I packed up  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

@Dundee dogs looks to be coming on well!
You happy with his progress?

----------


## Bonecrusher

Salt water ducks tonight, 40 kph wind so lead on ducks was about 50 metres

----------


## Dundee

Went down to the little pond tonight got there late ducks took off.
Killed a couple of drakes.12/5/2019

----------


## Dundee

11/5/2019 yep must of lost a day in action.Cuppla greys and a mallard and some band on a leg.

----------


## mawzer308

Went for a wander in Santoft with the family hoping for a Pheasant or some Quail. We did see one Pheasant but it was well out of range. Did manage to drop a Magpie with the 28 gauge though.

----------


## mawzer308

Another evening shoot tonight, one drake fell to a 24gm load of 7's at 20yds with the 28 gauge. Managed to drop 2 possums on the walk out as well.

----------


## Dundee

Thought I was going to have my first blank day of the season.Monday 13/05/19

Clear skys and incoming frost. Bagged one mallard hen just before dark.

And a couple of magpies shot before the duck came in so Bo and I got rid of them after the evening shoot.

----------


## dannyb

not much breast on those magpies @Dundee

----------


## Dundee

> not much breast on those magpies @Dundee


One day I'll slip the breast meat in the fridge and see if Mrs D cooks it up.lol

----------


## Sideshow



----------


## oraki

Good work with Bo @Dundee. You'd have to be pleased how he's coming along. 
How do you rate the Akkar, better or on a par with the Escort

----------


## Dundee

> Good work with Bo @Dundee. You'd have to be pleased how he's coming along. 
> How do you rate the Akkar, better or on a par with the Escort


Yes @oraki i am stoked with Bos work.Last night was our first blank day this season. Not because I missed but nothing presented itself. The akkar is way lighter and slicker than the old escort.

----------


## Dundee

16/5/19

----------


## EeeBees

Two lovely birds in the freezer from last weekend ... my Mia did really well in the field ... she backed the older dog ... it was a wonderful weekend, celebrated with a tipple of Scotland's finest at the end of the day ...

----------


## FatLabrador

I've been slack on the reports and photos but opening went fairly well ending up around 50 ducks for 4 shooters. Last weekend I had a go at some paddock ducks in my new layout blind had 2 pairs come in early but couldn't see them and didn't  get the gun up in time (managed a nice double on some plovers at lest) . Stalked up on a pond and a pair flew out and I dropped the drake. Hopefully I will get the boat ready for this weekend and get to my spot X on the river and drop some cupped up green heads.

----------


## mawzer308

Nol luck tonight, bugger all around.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Shot 9 this morning 6 parries and 3 mallards, the thing I like about shooting parries is you don't even need water just crouch behind a tussock or some other form of shelter, flick the duck call on and in the buggers come.

----------


## Tahr

> I've been slack on the reports and photos but opening went fairly well ending up around 50 ducks for 4 shooters. Last weekend I had a go at some paddock ducks in my new layout blind had 2 pairs come in early but couldn't see them and didn't  get the gun up in time (managed a nice double on some plovers at lest) . Stalked up on a pond and a pair flew out and I dropped the drake. Hopefully I will get the boat ready for this weekend and get to my spot X on the river and drop some cupped up green heads. 
> Attachment 111421


 @FatLabrador what does "cupped up" green heads mean?
Cheers

----------


## Dundee

Had a good night this evening with a mate and Bo. Got to love a good working dog,all my training has worked! Had a dozen teal fly in said to my mate "don't shoot!"
Haven't shot this pond for a week.

----------


## Woody

Hard going but got a spoonie drake this morning and a canada tonight. Not many birds about in my area but at least the dogs are getting a little work. My old pet swan came in with her cobb  this morning. Pair of themsitting whistling amongst my decoys  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mawzer308

Nice one lads, ended up with 2 mallards a pukeko for the evening. Dog's working well and I am loving the wee 28 gauge!

----------


## Dundee

Haven't missed an evening shoot yet but don't seem to be many shots fired in our district.$96 bucks for a licence I'm going to earn every bird I shoot!

----------


## Sideshow

Love this pic @Dundee your trying to get a selfie and Bo saying “Hey Boss There coming in behind US”! :XD:

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 111541
> Love this pic @Dundee your trying to get a selfie and Bo saying “Hey Boss There coming in behind US”!


Nah I'm pretty sure he was whispering in my ear "Lets go nothings happening!" :Grin:

----------


## oraki

Abit of a fizzer tonight. The geese didnt play the same game theyd been playing for the last 3 nights. Theyd been coming along in lots of 10-12 birds, and dropping straight in. Tonight they decided to fly in 20-30 mobs, and not interested in spot x. Flying high, fast and only had eyes for another paddock 2 km away. No amount of calling would turn them. 
Ended up with only 3 geese, 3 parries and a solitary duck. At least it wasnt a dot night 
Wouldve been 300ish fly past close, but just not quite close enuf

----------


## mawzer308

That's still a decent evening shoot mate

----------


## oraki

Not when the farmer rings up and wants them gone. Should’ve got them Friday night, but a couple of fellas couldn’t make it.  Couple of nights ago we had them all worked out, and they didn’t know the script. 180 odd for the night just down the road abit.

----------


## mawzer308

Ah righto that provides a bit of context, definitely a numbers game when you're  getting rid of them for the farmer.

----------


## mawzer308

Finally on the board for upland game, a couple of Californian quail and a rabbit to top it off. Not a bad afternoon walk.

----------


## FatLabrador

> @FatLabrador what does "cupped up" green heads mean?
> Cheers


 @Tahr when a duck is committed to land and has its wings cupped up to slow down alot easier to shoot than a duck flying full speed

Managed to get out on the river but not much water on the backwash I was shooting. Saw about 50 ducks but they where flying sky high and on a mission to somewhere else. Shot 4 pukeko that the dog flushed out. Went out again for a night shoot but didn't see any mallards but saw 4 swan out of range and a dozen or so teal. Didn't manage to get out on Sunday unfortunately.

----------


## Sideshow

Cupped duck easier to shoot :Thumbsup:  hahaha missed so many of those so called easy ones......thee deadly sitter :XD:  :Wtfsmilie: 
Both barrels and two finger salutes later :XD: 
Good times :Psmiley:  :Wink:

----------


## Woody

First visit this season into Kaingaroa today, just a general look around for sign and coveys. A lot of areas totally barren, not even rabbits but eventually located some promising spots for future reference, in remote areas away from the 1080 and pindone. Dogs got a good whiff of pheasant and quail and we managed a nice set flush and retrieve at days end.

----------


## Dundee

Nothing shot tonight,went up to the big pond dead calm,no shots being fired in the district.
Still a good training session when Bo was sitting beside when four teal landed.The dog was un restrained and he saw the splashes and was told to "Leave"
We sat that there a bit longer but no gamebirds came in tonight.
On the way home we saw the elusive long finned eel under the bridge....the buggers are every where!

----------


## Dundee

Went to the green pond tonight,two shots two ducks one fell dead in the pond and one over the bank.
Bo watching an listening to the target area!

And the first of two retrieves.

----------


## kotuku

> @Tahr when a duck is committed to land and has its wings cupped up to slow down alot easier to shoot than a duck flying full speed
> Attachment 111644
> Managed to get out on the river but not much water on the backwash I was shooting. Saw about 50 ducks but they where flying sky high and on a mission to somewhere else. Shot 4 pukeko that the dog flushed out. Went out again for a night shoot but didn't see any mallards but saw 4 swan out of range and a dozen or so teal. Didn't manage to get out on Sunday unfortunately. 
> Attachment 111649


eh lad that first photo hasthat "oh shit oh dear Ive ballsed up ,this aint looking good" expression on that drakes mug!!
speaking of things bizzare -just arrived home from nightshift .stepped outta car and watched a dozen mallards hurtling overhead.even my half pie vduckcall got answered by one.Its almost reminescent of an avian boy racer cruise.I do know a mob have hoochied up two houses over from me but this urbanised behaviour is interesting.

----------


## Sideshow

We have ducklings in the river behind ours!
Seems way out on context with you guys in the middle of your season.......I’m bloody jealous  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

22/5/19 A good night and a massive parry drake.

----------


## Sideshow

Man have I got a result :Thumbsup:  so stoked will tell and show pics tomorrow  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

23/5/19 No birds tonight but took some meat off that big parry and one of his mates....the other hen will be eel bait as it was a bit munted!

----------


## Dundee

24/5/19 Unleash the dog for the retrieve and boom from other side of pond to snap the pic and hes there! Shit he is fast!

----------


## Sideshow

So a couple years ago I put up a nesting box. Nothing the first year as we stuck up at the wrong time being to late in the season so the ducks didn’t get used to it. 
But this year we redid the hey. The wife said that she had seen a duck go in before we went to Stewart Island. So our fingers were crossed. 
We happened to both be home the other day and the wife starts shouting come here quick! So I walk on out. 
 Dudes like  :Wtfsmilie: 
I can fly.....shit no I can’t  :XD: 
 can’t wait for duck shooting  :Psmiley: 
 still more!
 they think there Pirates  :Thumbsup: 
 all out 12 of them. 
Good to see the eggs survive as no rats, hedgehogs and crows etc can get to them.

----------


## Sideshow

These are very easy to make and maintain if anyone is interested?

----------


## gsp follower

> These are very easy to make and maintain if anyone is interested?


I would be but see how we go after neck surgery from lookin at your pics :O O: : :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

25/5/19 Bloody dog is to fast for the retrieves :Grin: 

Just one tonight.

----------


## Dundee

Was a nice looking drake and with last nights one prepped aswell ..fat as!

----------


## gsp follower

> 25/5/19 Bloody dog is to fast for the retrieves
> Attachment 112091Attachment 112092Attachment 112093
> Just one tonight.


whats his name flash? :Grin: 
im green your getin a few bloody beach wheather here.

----------


## Sparrow

Harvested the only birds that came in this morning 
just under 2.5kg of meat taken for the salami bag

----------


## Sparrow

far out i need to tidy the shed

----------


## Woody

Couple quail Sat morning very early but wished I had taken my rifle. Saw two seperate pigs both less than 100m away. Fired at one boar but then discovered I had shoved a buckshot in instead of a solid in my rush to unload and reload. Buckshot not much use at about 70 m.

----------


## mawzer308

Only a Puleko tonight

----------


## Sparrow

Soup.   😬

----------


## Dundee

Another blank night but,windy no shots fired.

Bo not impressed but stayed alert all evening on the hope chance of a retrieve.

Dog and I haven't missed a night yet.

----------


## Pauli

First for the season.



Walk up i.e. no dog. Folded on second shot (20g Baikal).

----------


## Dundee

> First for the season.
> 
> Attachment 112365
> 
> Walk up i.e. no dog. Folded on second shot (20g Baikal).


One up om me have never shot a pheasant.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Was a nice looking drake and with last nights one prepped aswell ..fat as!
> Attachment 112094Attachment 112095Attachment 112096Attachment 112097Attachment 112098Attachment 112099Attachment 112100


Dundee......maybe???? try plucking breast right out before removing it,that way you get the yummy fatty bit under the skin with breast,cube up coat and quick fry.... we did a heap of salamis years back and the fatty skin bits kept it moist,absolutely smashingly good.

----------


## Dundee

Had a good hike down river before this arvos milking.Being muti talented and able to use both arms with either gun or rod. :Wtfsmilie: 
First was a trout while the shotty was slung on my back.

Proceeded down river further in search of ducks with Bo and myself up the bank away from the river and willows,just scouting,looking and listening.
Came upon a couple of swans out on a stretch of water whilst we were high up on the bank of the river.Let out a yell and a few ducks took off maybe 50 metres away and I dropped one with 3inch steel.
Bo on his way!

Duck hit the river and was drifting to the island.

Retrieved and on his way back!

Getting closer to hand.

I reckon that would of been a 100 metre water retrieve one way,duck dropped about the half way mark and drifted to the island by the time the dog and I got lower enough to send him on his retrieve.
Duck and a trout on the one outing is making good use of my F&G licences. :Thumbsup:

----------


## hillclima

Couple of photos from outing on the river today.  Had some interesting weather go through at times  

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

2/6/19 About to leave the pond when one lonesome drake flew over.Dog enjoyed a swim but at 7 degrees c I'd pass on that.

----------


## mawzer308

Bit of a frustrating weekend to be honest, whilst I did manage to bag a Grey duck and one california Quail I missed 2 bloody pheasants and pricked one that we couldn't find. First Cock Pheasants seen for the bloody season too and I balls it up typical. I had bought some new ammo which I patterned and all looked good however, the load didn't kill convincingly compared to the Gamebore loads which are no longer in stock. Probably just making excuses now  :Oh Noes:

----------


## hillclima

Had pearler weather today and went for a walk in the forest, was hard going to start with and covered a lot of country and had to work hard for first bird, then the second one dog picked up scent from the road and tracked it off and shot about 50m from road.  

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

That's good going @hillclima I have yet to see a Pheasant in Santoft forest this season, few decent coveys of quail though.

----------


## Dundee

Changed ponds tonight had two come in at 1745hrs
Only got one shot off as it was pretty dark.

Dog had a swim and a retrieve but too bloody fast for this shutter bug! :Grin: 
A couple of dry retrieves. :Grin: 

So happy with with the new dog and all the training I have done with him.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Nathan F

16 mallards today. 5 on Saturday.

----------


## Dundee

Started heading towards big pond tonight but on approach the land owner had shifted her cattle into the pond paddock,first time since the season started so I have had a good run over there.Must remember to take the eel bait out of my coat pocket as it might be a bit wriggley next time I head over.

Back at green pond tonight and a hen mallard for a change.

----------


## gsp follower

> Started heading towards big pond tonight but on approach the land owner had shifted her cattle into the pond paddock,first time since the season started so I have had a good run over there.Must remember to take the eel bait out of my coat pocket as it might be a bit wriggley next time I head over.
> 
> Back at green pond tonight and a hen mallard for a change.
> Attachment 112751
> Attachment 112752Attachment 112753


you finaly put a walk up on the bugger instead of a run whistle dundee :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

> you finaly put a walk up on the bugger instead of a run whistle dundee


We blanked tonight :Thumbsup: At least I got a hare earlier in the day fr the freezzer,.

----------


## Dundee

Big pond paddock is still having a break as land owner still has cattle next to pond.
Set up at river this morning.

Got home from work just after 1700 and headed straight to the river.
Got dark down there real quick but we managed one.

----------


## hillclima

Today's walk, mate got one of these over my dog which was great

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

Nice one, only flushed a hen today.

----------


## Dundee

At river again tonight,Bo did an awesome retrieve just before dark.We were sitting high above the river when a lonesome drake approached.

It crashed over the river on the bank so the dog did well!

----------


## Dundee



----------


## lumberjack

Quick study break shoot last night on ellesmere. Good southerly wind. Found a maimai on a point and set up the decoys. Lots of teal and gulls and not many ducks. Had two pairs of swans fly in and land in the spread and a mallard land in the spread just on dark. Ended up being a tidy shoot.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Set up down here today.

Only one duck but the dog grabbed a feed on the way home.

----------


## mawzer308

Not many about this morning, ended up with 2.

----------


## dannyb

No records broken here today either but 5 birds between 2 shooters and some quality time with a good mate = day well spent

----------


## mawzer308

Sometimes they're the best shoots mate

----------


## Sparrow

ridiculous amount of effort this weekend  for no birds but the off siders still had fun! (still don't know how i missed the only chance twice     :XD:

----------


## Dundee

After the lay out of these decoys a few days ago we got a flood!

Guess they will be at Foxton Beach by now :XD: 

Tonight Bo and I took a mate went up to the big pond 16/6/19

----------


## Dundee

Back at big pond this morning to shift decoys back to the sheltered side.

Got one on the way home.

Back up there tonight,windy but nothing happening...

So we rigged up a couple motion decoys to keep us entertained.

----------


## gsp follower

> No records broken here today either but 5 birds between 2 shooters and some quality time with a good mate = day well spent
> Attachment 113470


man those ducks look faaaaat

----------


## dannyb

Yup probably been chowing down on worms, certainly in good nick

----------


## hillclima

Was a nice day in manawatu so took the morning off, managed to get a few



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Took the dog down to the creek we managed one mallard.

----------


## mawzer308

Jusr the one tonight, shot a few possums on tje walk out.

----------


## Dundee

First shoot here tonight,water in it last week after six months being dry.

Downed another mallard.

And dropped a magpie on the way out.

8 nights left and haven't missed a night shoot all season.

----------


## Dundee

A stumpy drake from eel infested waters.

----------


## Dundee

Missed the first night for the season as a freezing blanket of fog rolled in on my way home from work,got home by 1708hrs,even driving thru town was dodgey with the visability.Dog was pissed off when I parked up and left him there.

----------


## hillclima

Was a beauty day here so knocked off early and went for a walk. Picked up these two, both solid points and first one held tight which was surprising but good fun when It went up about 3m in front.  even though waited for it to get out wasnt much left. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Wellington F&G region has finished for the duck season.Had a really great season with Bo on his first maiden season. Shot 80+ birds and only missed one night shoot.Tonight we set up at a shallow puddle as the big ponds haven't had much birds coming in lately.Gave 18 birds away,3 were munted and fed the eels and the rest went in the freezer...duck for dinner tonight!

Count down already set.lol :Thumbsup: 
https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...0&font=cursive

----------


## Sparrow

*Gary The Parry*

Finished the season Sunday the way i started it, with the boy.    I/We have been out more times this season than ever before but its probably my lowest success rate partly due to some average shooting on my part but mostly trying to focus on getting Arlo set up and safely onto birds we have missed ( not fired) plenty of opportunities i may of taken when alone..........but i wouldn't change a thing from him getting his first birds to seeing him starting to handle his .410 confidently when handed to him with a good understanding of safety and respect for his quarry ( loves eating it).

Some good fun and adventure along the way including my increased fitness lugging him and gear over round and through various lakes,river and ponds ( anyone have any waders for a 6/7 year old   :XD:   . The look on his face Jamming a spot prize at the North Canterbury duck comp, when we never entered a bird between us   .  And just after going through the firearm rules the 20 minute argument that "Yes i am sure you are allowed a Ginger beer"  

Any way back to Sunday, got to the pond late and said we had to set up in a hurry, was putting as many decoys out as i could carry and turned round just to see others being hiffed over the top of the mai mai in random directions  

Always keen to help.

Straight away 3 parries came in just as i was making it back with the 12g unloaded i slipped a .410 shell from my pocket and into his single shot and said sorry mate i am going to have the shot, as 1 there was no time to get him set up and 2 looked like there range may be pushing the wee gun ..... no need to worry Bang splash and the dogs last retrieve of the year.

I was a little concerned he was going to be a bit dark with me, again no need apparently because i shot it with his gun it was his duck   He quickly named it Gary the Parry which stuck when he marched it in the house to introduce it to his mum   :Wink: 


no further opportunities that evening just both happy to be out there with a keen lad and a good dog, good end to season bring on the next and the next.

----------


## Micky Duck

Sunday saw my good lady come out for first time ever..she fired one shot (.410 through adaptor tube in my 40 year old single .12ga) and dropped TWO mallards!!!!! 
we ended up with 6 mallards,3 parries and a hare that came close to maimai...our 10year old bling cocker spaniel even got to retrieve a duck...got him to within 2 meters and his nose did the rest...lots of noise to guide him back or he wouldve swum in wrong direction. awesome day .

----------


## Dundee

Another retrieve for the dog

----------


## HUNTY

> Another retrieve for the dogAttachment 117798Attachment 117799


have enjoyed your duck shooting diary with your new partner in crime @Dundee, 
i am guessing that the count down till next year has already started?

----------


## Dundee

Sure has.
https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...0&font=cursive

----------


## hillclima

Trying to make the most of last of the season. 2 birds today in less than 30 mins....makes up for the many hours yesterday with nothing but that's hunting

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## hillclima

Last weekend of pheasants, thought should go for a look

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Well as your season comes to and end, ours is about to start.
We have put down 250 pheasant last months which are now looking really good. Nice healthy birds with no diseases. There starting to move around or little shoot now so last Thursday I put out over 1.5 ton of grain. Poor old L200  :O O:  was a rather slow drive back from the local farmer with that lot in the back! All in the feeders and should stop them from going to far.
250 partridge came in yesterday. This year we are going to release them all apart from some call birds in a couple of days.
As a small shoot, it can be hard to juggle getting out to feed and water them combined with every day life.
This year thrown into the mix that a mouse chewed through the waste pipe on our dishwasher  :O O:  which had leaked through the entire kitchen floor. With the kitchen being totally built on the floor the insurance has said you had better move out. 
This makes it an extra challenge! So some of the other guns have had to step up. 
One comment was who you have to put the grain in bags and then put those in the feeders......ummm year they won’t fill themselves  :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

Was out tonight letter out 220 partridge :O O:  man there just nuts :XD: 
Usually we keep em in longer letting seven to 10 put ever two days till we have around seven left. This year all out bar 15 in each pen. These are call birds to keep the rest of the covey close.

----------


## dannyb

Father in law shot an out of season pheasant today..... Camera only lads 


He's a pretty boy, looks to be in good condition too

----------


## EeeBees

> Attachment 111542


Flipping heck, what a beauty!!!!

----------


## gsp follower

had a mob of Canadas buzz the house last night on their way into a roost on the Rakaia.
there are few things more stirring to a waterfowl hunters blood than the honks of decoying geese

----------


## Sideshow

Opening day or should I say first day for us tomorrow. Hosing down at the moment :Sad:  with luck it will fine up a bit by tomorrow :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Hope you have a great Opening Day, Sideshow ...

----------


## Sideshow

Here ya go six years ago to the day!
Today!
And now today 

With a record bag of 69
An this evening celebration between good shooting neighbours :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Last shoot for the season. For us 22 on a lovely crisp day. 
Not bad for a walk up day :Thumbsup:

----------


## Woody

Salubrious  :Have A Nice Day:   Well done.

----------


## Dundee

looks like the traditions keep on rolling sideshow awesome.

----------


## Sideshow

> looks like the traditions keep on rolling sideshow awesome.


Year @Dundee that young falla on the left turned up for every shoot rain hail shine and we have had a lot of rain this season. 
Even when there was no beaters for the last two shoots he’s rocked up. 
I put the hat around and made sure that he got something as well as the brace he took home. 
I’ll get him out on a few pigeon shoots this year. He can then have a shot in a controlled environment.

----------


## Happy Jack

Beating was how we made pocket money growing up in Kent, miss the taste of Pheasant haven't had one for years.

----------


## Dynastar27

> Wellington F&G region has finished for the duck season.Had a really great season with Bo on his first maiden season. Shot 80+ birds and only missed one night shoot.Tonight we set up at a shallow puddle as the big ponds haven't had much birds coming in lately.Gave 18 birds away,3 were munted and fed the eels and the rest went in the freezer...duck for dinner tonight!Attachment 114418Attachment 114419Attachment 114420Attachment 114421Attachment 114422Attachment 114423Attachment 114424Attachment 114425
> 
> Count down already set.lol
> https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...0&font=cursive


 @Dundee dog looks excited and ready to go

----------


## gsp follower

im shifting to decoy spreaders stuff cords and weights.
should have done it earlier

----------


## hillclima

Been hearing these guys most days lately, today flew right over my back door almost in range

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## The bomb

> im shifting to decoy spreaders stuff cords and weights.
> should have done it earlier


Please elaborate,been thinking about it myself but don’t you still use a cord to ad movement?

----------


## gsp follower

> Please elaborate,been thinking about it myself but dont you still use a cord to ad movement?


you can add in the jerker line to the package but im only thinking of not having to piss round with multiple weights lines and rubbers .
4 decoys on a spreader and in shallow water with no wind 
weights be not needed but you could run a line to move them or just to keep them in place .
on elly I,l just need 3 lines and 3 weights 1 for each spreader instead of one per decoy or I,l run a ;line from the spreader to the shore
 music to my ears

----------


## kotuku

> you can add in the jerker line to the package but im only thinking of not having to piss round with multiple weights lines and rubbers .
> 4 decoys on a spreader and in shallow water with no wind 
> weights be not needed but you could run a line to move them or just to keep them in place .
> on elly I,l just need 3 lines and 3 weights 1 for each spreader instead of one per decoy or I,l run a ;line from the spreader to the shore
>  music to my ears


music to your ears oh great one -a little like the maestros"escort sonata "in 12g minor.

----------


## gsp follower

> music to your ears oh great one -a little like the maestros"escort sonata "in 12g minor.


whats that
a syphony for boat anchor in b minor :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

licence sorted AMs off for the 23rd and 24th,not much water around but I'll find some birds.

----------


## kotuku

> whats that
> a syphony for boat anchor in b minor


ya cheeky prick -when i first met ya ya used an escort 20g P/A Ya never complained cause youd down everything in sight like a hungry lab ducks geese swans quail ,rabbits -all because you bloody loved those dogs Elvis and Red and boy did they love you.reason I keep the old girl is in a salute to you as a hunter and two dogs who taught me more than a bloody lot of humans in this modern era. it will stay that way til I leave this mortaL coil.might look nice in my casket but on second thoughts i could gift it to you in my will :Psmiley:

----------


## gsp follower

yup and I got rid of it at wrp speed fuckin thing used to come openat the worst times.



> but on second thoughts i could gift it to you in my will


thought we were mates.
 whats 2nd prize 2 escorts.
ps decoy spreaders are the cats bollocks

----------


## Bonecrusher

Its blue bird skies for me tomorrow 

DAY
°C
5/23


18°Hi

RealFeel® 20°

RealFeel Shade™ 18°

Sunny to partly cloudy
LESS
Max UV Index: 3 Moderate

Wind: NW at 6 km/h

Wind Gusts: 9 km/h

Probability of Precipitation: 0%

Probability of Thunderstorms: 0%

Precipitation: 0.0 mm

Rain: 0.0 mm

Snow: 0.0 cm

Ice: 0.0 mm

----------


## gsp follower

14 and 4 here with nor easters hopefuly strengthening for the avo/evening.
fat ducks and few misses boys
 good luck all 
even you kotuku you Turkish bath house frequenter

----------


## dannyb

> 14 and 4 here with nor easters hopefuly strengthening for the avo/evening.
> fat ducks and few misses boys
>  good luck all 
> even you kotuku you Turkish bath house frequenter


heading your way straight after work tonight for the weekend hot barrels everyone  :Grin:

----------


## Woody

Yep. Good shootin to all fellow hunters and huntresses. Just back from putting the dekes and more maize into the swamp. Fourth frost in a row here and fog still on top. I hope decoys arent frosted in the morning  :Sad: 
All Teusdays grain was gone and there were a few hungry ducks bring a bit bold this arfo. Thor was grizzling a bit when I told him he must wait till tomorrow to wrap his mouth around them. Ha ha.

----------


## Dundee

ponds are low,but will try big pond tomorrow.

Nothing been on the above night feed pond.
My eldest lad had his 21st cuppla days ago @possum trapper

Hot barrells dry ponds.

----------


## Rushy

Wait for it, wait for it .... there it is, first shot fired

----------


## Dundee

Five ducks so far.Bo is loving it. Cows to milk then back into it tonight.No frost this morning.

----------


## Tahr

4 of us got 13

----------


## kotuku

out to ellesmere with a cobber to try a new maimai .beautiful fine morning ,though nippy as .cracker sunrise ,typically some cant help themselves 0620 first shot heard. birds were about and showed an interestin us but none within range of the single kill shot .
I did have a wee chuckle though .heard a mob of canadas farting about noisy buggers so out comes the electronic goose callsx2 (first time live test)-wellbugger me I got uo someones nose cause i copped a volley of goose abuse-tried it again to see if mr shit on the liver was game to front my decoys-obviously it was like the national party caucus-a new leader and two mates cackled back at me.great fun.what wasnt so funny was mates boat -bloody outboard has just been serviced after plying up ,but it started splutteringand farting again under load ,so we terminated outing early -return to boat shop this week!!
Just on blower to GSPF/c404 whoare headed out to the lake as i type this -heres to hoping boys.
to all who bagged ducks bloody well done -to those of us ewho didnt -still days to come .
to adern &co -at least ya didnt take our duckshooting off us ya misery guts!!

----------


## bigbear

Heavy frost at home this morning, Been good numbers on my pond even last night setting up 50 plus ducks took flight. Been feeding since lock down but clear skys didnt help. Shit loads of teal coming in. About time they got added to the license as a game bird. Been at least 60 ducks along the creek/river today only a handful. Ended up with 5 ducks between me and the boy.
Pulled pin at 8:30. 
 I had to go out on the farm and the ponds that are holding water had the odd duck not any with big numbers.
Try again tonight
.

----------


## R93

We had an awesome shoot for the first time in say 5 years. Lots of birds flyin around. Dog went perfect. Retrieved everything. Had a run in with a possum for a bit but was well pleased with his efforts today. He is actually a bit buggered. Been sleeping since we got home. 
I started off with a hiss and a roar shooting wise. New extreme killed a bird with first ever shot out of it. 

Shot well for the first 6-7 birds then went to shit.
I was well in front of a few and could see that on the shotkam footage.

Enjoyable morning just about to head out for an evening shot. May be a quick one as we only need a half dozen for both of us to have our limit. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

Well after a sleepless night of excitement was a very good morning on the Waikato river, me and my old man both limited out on mallards the birds worked beautifully and wanted to land right in with the six decoys. Dog worked very well but was a little too excited at the start but so was I. Good luck for your avo shoots and here's to Sunday morning  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

We are currently sitting on about 100 ducks for the day, will be in the blinds till dark, got 2 swans this morning too.

----------


## bigbear

Got another 4 the evening very slow going.

----------


## dannyb

We finished the day with 143 ducks and 2 swans which is  not too bad considering we didn't feed the pond as early because of the unknown start date for opening  day.
I bought a brand new shotty and christened it on opening day, very pleased with it not a single issue.

----------


## Sideshow

Lucky buggers good to see you out and enjoying this after the past few months :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nathan F

Best opening ever. 160 from two ponds. Southland

----------


## kotuku

good to see everyone getting amongst it .heard some cracking bags taken on the coast too,as it seems parries are become a major infestation!!

----------


## gsp follower

great afternoon watching big decoy set and spinners draw all the ducks.
nah we had our chances tho some locals turning up to set flounder nets postponed them when a lot of birds were flying.
I wouldn't mind but seemed oblivious to the fact theyd parked 20 feet from the maimai and when I informed them it was duckshooting season 
''what whats that''anway they were gone in 30 minutes so say lavi
anyway bit of fun and fuck it got cold quick at lake edge at 5 ish.
 sold on the decoy spreaders just gotta figure a better way of carrying them.
ps waders were a bit tight for some reason.
 what you done to my waders kotuku.

----------


## dannyb

Back in the blind this morning managed a few more total for opening weekend 180 including 3 canada geese and 2 swans.
Ripper weekend.

----------


## The bomb

Fog hampered the first few hours on the public lake I shoot ,ended up with 9mallards,4 Canada geese and 4parrys on Saturday,coulda easily had a limit of parry’s but were waiting on the mallards.3more mallards this morning.boat blind worked mint but first opening in 40yrs I have shot without a dog at my side,gotta say I don’t like it,retrieved all the birds with the canoe and made sure of finishing shot as soon as they hit the water.

----------


## dannyb

What a way to finish up opening day me and my mates brother went out look for a late afternoon pheasant.
We flushed a few hens and saw one rooster as he ran through the fence to the neighbour's but we did manage our first quails which was pretty cool.

----------


## nightshooter

Did ok here 20 bird's for the weekend, my young dog worked well on his first opening  :Have A Nice Day: . I'm glad to see all guy's all having a good weekend as well :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mawzer308

Low numbers of birds in the manawatu, with the majority paired up. Still a bloody good weekend witha mixed bag of 17 for our efforts.

----------


## Micky Duck

had another duckshooting virgin with us this year.....first time out in dingy with me we picked up /shot 2 woundie canadas and a few mallards...he is HOOKED 
between the four of us shooting ended up with 
2 camp possums
2 canadas
1 spoonie drake
1 grey
11parries (mostly pickups off lake)
18 mallards
awesome time had by all even without a breath of wind all weekend,only wind was during decoy setup on Friday...oh the sweet promise that had.

----------


## Woody

A good fog at broadlands. Just me and my young gwp. We got our 8 limit of mallards and 6 limit of parries plus 2 geese. Its heavy cover and hard work where we hunt and so we took sunday off to pluck and breast and rest. Very happy but missed my old dog Burl. Young dog Thor did quite well for his first "alone and unmentored opening". Will put up pics when I get them onto a computer.

----------


## tiroahunta

.Above is the sum total of shots fired n ducks shot.... only saw two....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sparrow

A duck hunters yarn I know, but over the west coast to the in-laws as always for opening, could of limited.   :ORLY:    But boy did most of the shooting for not much ( 0 ) we ended with 12 and dog recovered all

----------


## Tahr

We  (me, 2 sons and grandson) ended up with 18 ducks, 30 gurnard and a sambar for the weekend. The sambar was meant to be a pheasant. Carrying a pheasant would have suited me better.

----------


## kotuku

> great afternoon watching big decoy set and spinners draw all the ducks.
> nah we had our chances tho some locals turning up to set flounder nets postponed them when a lot of birds were flying.
> I wouldn't mind but seemed oblivious to the fact theyd parked 20 feet from the maimai and when I informed them it was duckshooting season 
> ''what whats that''anway they were gone in 30 minutes so say lavi
> anyway bit of fun and fuck it got cold quick at lake edge at 5 ish.
>  sold on the decoy spreaders just gotta figure a better way of carrying them.
> ps waders were a bit tight for some reason.
>  what you done to my waders kotuku.


youve succumbed to age ,gravity and youre arse is as wide as ya shoulders!was talkin to his lordship today -reckons youve got an arse like a gypsy cob mare! :Thumbsup:

----------


## 57jl

22 mallards 3parries 1puke  over1.5 days 3 shooters

----------


## kotuku

> had another duckshooting virgin with us this year.....first time out in dingy with me we picked up /shot 2 woundie canadas and a few mallards...he is HOOKED 
> between the four of us shooting ended up with 
> 2 camp possums
> 2 canadas
> 1 spoonie drake
> 1 grey
> 11parries (mostly pickups off lake)
> 18 mallards
> awesome time had by all even without a breath of wind all weekend,only wind was during decoy setup on Friday...oh the sweet promise that had.


be bloody interesting watching them possums go through the motorised duck plucker micky -fur for miles.

----------


## Gapped axe

14 mallards 2 spoonies, 3 parries, and 3 swan. So a mixed bag, but enjoyed myself. Only down side was the gun decided to be tempormental in the loading and chambering department. Will have a small looksee today. The guys looked after me and made sure I had enough energy and pain relief to get the most from my day.

----------


## Micky Duck

they were HUGE possums.....and I confess they still have fur on....hanging up the tress to add to the many from previous years. @Sparrow  how did the young fella get on with shotty????it was you asking about loads was it not?

----------


## Tahr

Craig with the biggest pheasant we have got in a while  :Have A Nice Day:  He's lugged a few solids around chasing pheasants for years now and this was the first opportunity...

Fortunately his brother and I were there so we got it out in one load. 3 year old hind I think.

----------


## Rushy

> 14 mallards 2 spoonies, 3 parries, and 3 swan. So a mixed bag, but enjoyed myself. Only down side was the gun decided to be tempormental in the loading and chambering department. Will have a small looksee today. The guys looked after me and made sure I had enough energy and pain relief to get the most from my day.


Good stuff.  Glad to hear that the guys looked after you.

----------


## gsp follower

> Craig with the biggest pheasant we have got in a while  He's lugged a few solids around chasing pheasants for years now and this was the first opportunity...
> 
> Fortunately his brother and I were there so we got it out in one load. 3 year old hind I think.
> 
> Attachment 140728


hell of a  fancy shot with a shotty

----------


## Tahr

> hell of a  fancy shot with a shotty


I thought it was a bit off centre.

----------


## Scouser

Foggy opening on the mighty Waikato, ended up with a dozen Black swan and one noisy pook......

----------


## Ross Nolan



----------


## Ross Nolan



----------


## 7mmwsm

> Attachment 140746
> 
> Attachment 140747


Can you give us a run down on that gun with the extra barrel please?

----------


## Ross Nolan

It's a Merkel 96k in 12 x 12 over a 7 x65R barrel.

I bought it after hunting chukar and seeing thar @ 60m and not being able to do anything about it.. So far the only deer I've shot with it have not been during bird season, but that won't last. 





In operation it is like a standard twin trigger SXS. The rear safety position is safe, 1 click forward is fire for the shotgun barrels - front trigger right barrel, rear trigger left barrel. A long push forward past there cocks the rifle action, and the front trigger fires the rifle. The front trigger also is a set trigger. To use, you push the trigger forward like the old single set Brno's, and them take plenty of care, because it is now very ready to go. The rear sight flicks up for rifle use, and there are Suhl twist off mounts in the rib but I prefer to use the iron sights.

Maybe not everybodies cup of tea, so to speak, but I enjoy it a lot.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> It's a Merkel 96k in 12 x 12 over a 7 x65R barrel.
> 
> I bought it after hunting chukar and seeing thar @ 60m and not being able to do anything about it.. So far the only deer I've shot with it have not been during bird season, but that won't last. 
> 
> Attachment 140764
> 
> Attachment 140765
> 
> In operation it is like a standard twin trigger SXS. The rear safety position is safe, 1 click forward is fire for the shotgun barrels - front trigger right barrel, rear trigger left barrel. A long push forward past there cocks the rifle action, and the front trigger fires the rifle. The front trigger also is a set trigger. To use, you push the trigger forward like the old single set Brno's, and them take plenty of care, because it is now very ready to go. The rear sight flicks up for rifle use, and there are Suhl twist off mounts in the rib but I prefer to use the iron sights.
> ...


Thanks. 
Sounds awesome. Don't really have a use for one but it would be cool to have.

----------


## JoshC

15th year for our crew. Eight shooter Southland bag limit on Saturday, hundred odd birds yesterday, tweed suits, double barrels and no camo. Pulled pin yesterday mid afternoon, tired and sore. 336 birds recovered for the weekend. Fat ones taken home to pluck, rest breasted. Got a chilly bin full of breasts to be dropped at the butcher with the mutton we pulled out of the freezer and the deer I shot this morning to be made into sausages (unfortunately our 8th crew member left before our end of weekend team photo)





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

very classy @JoshC

----------


## Woody

Not a wet leg or muddy jacket in sight. I am truly amazed. And only two small dogs!

----------


## Allgood

Havent missed an opening day since I started accompanying my father when I was just out of triangular trousers. This was my 59th year.
Out on the Kaipara fri night. Set dekes out at 10pm, slept in my 13'Allicraft. Slow start, didnt see a bird till 8am. ended up with 5 for the day.
Weather opening day was fine , no clouds or wind. 


A few pics.....

View from the boat


Are we there yet???...........No!


Are we there yet??? .......almost


Are we there yet??? ....Yes!!




Didnt have colour when I first went out with dad so here is a pic  in B&W......



And for you young bucks that can only see in colour.....



Moved location on sunday to a spot about a kilometre away and got another 6 birds......



Shortly after moving I was joined by my hunting buddy in his boat.....



Weather sunday was much better, wind, rain/drizzle. Ended up with 22 mallards between us and 1 Canada Goose.

----------


## Dundee

Not slaying them but putting every bird on the plate! Bo is my dream dog after loosing Jess to old age.He is a machine and a pleasure to hunt with.

----------


## R93

> Not slaying them but putting every bird on the plate! Bo is my dream dog after loosing Jess to old age.He is a machine and a pleasure to hunt with.Attachment 140980Attachment 140981Attachment 140982Attachment 140983Attachment 140984Attachment 140985Attachment 140986Attachment 140987Attachment 140988Attachment 140989Attachment 140990Attachment 140991Attachment 140992Attachment 140993Attachment 140994


Good shit Dundee. My dog is almost the only reason I go out these days. He out did us the other day. Mate and I plastered a lone duck as it come in. Ended up being the only duck we got for the morning but Axl showed up with 2 ducks while we were mucking around in the dark. 2-1 to the dog I plucked them and not a mark on them. We did think some limp dick jumpshot our pond and he just caught them as wounded but it looks like they were unscathed.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

> 15th year for our crew. Eight shooter Southland bag limit on Saturday, hundred odd birds yesterday, tweed suits, double barrels and no camo. Pulled pin yesterday mid afternoon, tired and sore. 336 birds recovered for the weekend. Fat ones taken home to pluck, rest breasted. Got a chilly bin full of breasts to be dropped at the butcher with the mutton we pulled out of the freezer and the deer I shot this morning to be made into sausages (unfortunately our 8th crew member left before our end of weekend team photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome photo Josh, like the shirt & tie.......

----------


## gsp follower

> I thought it was a bit off centre.


if  could place slugs that well. with a shotty I would be telling the whole country

----------


## Tahr

> if  could place slugs that well. with a shotty I would be telling the whole country


Yes, good effort with a shot gun. It stood up from in the lupin and was staring at him front on. He had to un-chamber his pheasant load and slip in a rifled slug. Shot it at 20 yards.

----------


## Dundee

On the river tonight ..180km of water and set up three decoys at chosen spot.Dropped a nice fat mallard drake.

----------


## Micky Duck

@Dundee  we tried something different this year for pairing up decoys...we have done the long line thing in the past and found it rather too uniform...this season I bent up bits of #8 wire about 1500mm long,bent a loop over on each end then bent right angle down about 200mm from each end leaving hoops up...attached dekes to the loops and the body/belly of wire sinks down the 200mm below where dog could catch it or it be seen...2 decoys one weight and the huas CANT get together and clink and just look shit.... did not matter if we wired direct to keel of hen and tied on drake///wire on both or string on  both....will definately make some more up for next season.

----------


## JoshC

> @Dundee  we tried something different this year for pairing up decoys...we have done the long line thing in the past and found it rather too uniform...this season I bent up bits of #8 wire about 1500mm long,bent a loop over on each end then bent right angle down about 200mm from each end leaving hoops up...attached dekes to the loops and the body/belly of wire sinks down the 200mm below where dog could catch it or it be seen...2 decoys one weight and the huas CANT get together and clink and just look shit.... did not matter if we wired direct to keel of hen and tied on drake///wire on both or string on  both....will definately make some more up for next season.


Can you upload a photos please mate?

----------


## Sparrow

Just the one came in this morning, roast for me and the boy tonight

----------


## Woody

A light fog and no wind this morning at broadlands. Very few shots / shooters I think. However I managed 2 mallard, 2 parries and 1 canada so pretty happy, all things considered.

----------


## Hunter595

Quiet morning here near Hamilton, I shoot on a public lake, no other shooters on the lake so took my young GWP for a walk around the edges, She ended up getting 4 wounded birds only 1 required a finishing shot from me, all the rest she caught and retrieved, including one she had to put her head completely under the water to get. I was really impressed with this dog who up until last Saturday had never been duck hunting.

----------


## Woody

Where wad your gwp bred?

----------


## Hunter595

I got my GWP from a guy in the Waikato as a 12 month old , the guy that bred her is from up in the Kaimais, she has a beautiful nature and a nice calm temperament. This is the third GWP I have had, I had the first one more than 30 years ago from Jack Dawson, she was a hunting machine. When she passed I had another from Jack but she was hopeless. After that I went to Curly Coat retrievers and the 3 of those I had were awesome, but I have a soft spot for the GWP.

----------


## The bomb

Public lake in Huntly,no mallards even seen,shot 1 parry and 5 canadas this morning.only 1 other hunter on the lake.

----------


## Hunter595

I have never shot a Canada it’s on my bucket list, there was a mob of about 40 on the lake where I was this morning just sitting in the middle, no chance of getting a shot,

----------


## The bomb

Could have shot a heap more but had a little outboard trouble so headed back earlier than planned.also not having a dog this year I was leaving the birds I didnt think I could retrieve due to them probably falling in the stumps and not being able to get the boat in to get them.

----------


## Nathan F

Could have had a lot more tonight if someone could sit still and be quiet  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Woody

Bet you were like that once upon a time eh   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

One parry while a fish was on!

----------


## Sparrow

Multi tasking at its best   @Dundee  nice fish too   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sparrow

No ducks seen tonight but he looked the part and enjoyed himself all the same.

----------


## Nathan F

Two fat drakes and a hen tonight. Right on last light.

----------


## Dundee

Set my decoys at another location on the Manawatu River its flooded and flowing fast will get a better pic at daybreak.

Had the moonlight upstream from my spread and two swans came straight in.Both heavy birds were retrieived by Bo.
The second one had floated almost 200mtres before he caught up.Very strong dog.

----------


## Dundee

One drake parry drake near creek.

River dropped since last night nothing came in tonight and never heard a shot in the district.

----------


## Dundee

A better pic of the retrieve.

----------


## Allgood

Quick early morning run out on the Kaipara today. 8 Mallards/greys and one swan. Pulled the pin at 10am as the wind was starting to get up and the tide was dropping.

And the first banded bird for the season...........

----------


## Nathan F

Picked up two tonight at home. The drake must have been close as I shot his head clean off. Made a mess but plucked him anyway  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kotuku

heading out on the prowl to  lake   ellesmere shortly .forecast is for a shagnasty wee southerly mid morning and from our obs in the proposed area those feathered buggers get on the wing very quickly,often in large mobs.
mates boat motor is fixed so this could be a little ripper trip.

----------


## Dundee

Big pond had a break for 4 days as stock were in paddocks.

Few parries squawking on the hills,Bo got a retreive when they came over pond.

----------


## Woody

Light fog here this morning. Ducks were slow to appear. Shot a goose out of a pair about 7.30am and after that things slowly picked up until the fog dissapeared about 10.30am. Carried out three each of canadas and mallards and parries so pup and I pretty happy.

----------


## kotuku

> heading out on the prowl to  lake   ellesmere shortly .forecast is for a shagnasty wee southerly mid morning and from our obs in the proposed area those feathered buggers get on the wing very quickly,often in large mobs.
> mates boat motor is fixed so this could be a little ripper trip.


Oke dokey ive returned to the keyboard after sorting wee gear for miles -draped over my late dads trailer makes garage look like a shanghai laundry.
bloody great outing -no ducks but ive fired 4 shots(PPs ...P.poor shooting !!)
 settled into mai mai around 0945 -quite a few shots going off around ellesemere  with occasional flights of ducks well out of range overhead.
about30min later Ilooked south and wow weird ..Acloud formation like a tube of wool        was headed our way.sure enough the wind got up ,but this bloody thing swung through 90'and headed for the port hills!we we both gobsmacked at natures display!
In the 15=yrs ive visted that lake i have never ever seen a cloud formation like this.
shortly after ans with sights and sounds of other shooters heading home -the southerly introduced herself !!!!!!!!
Oh Boy-from ripples to 2' waves decoys being dragged away by wind of 20kmh or more ,and heels bells "we wanna feel like flyin"
at one point we had teal bombarding us from all points of the compass.
heres the highlight of my day _its bloody true i kid you not .
mate was out stopping decoys going AWOL-me on sentry ;thinks poor bugger a brews called for -after watching a mob of mallards zoom over him (but out of range)I set to
make me cuupa T put it on maimai ledge ,start making R a strong coffee....hold onwhats that 
SPIN around an bugger me about 15m away at eye level is one bloody cheeky mallard drake ..heading for me cuppa i reckon 
Oh fuck me no you dont
I scramble for the baikal ,he cut in all afterburners in a vertical climb which should have had his beak poking out his arsre     and ..he won the race!!!!!! the bloody look of suprise on that ducks face is embedded in my memory-who says duckshootin aint fun!! Im still giggling.

now to get serious 
In the latter stages we had a mob of about 20 or so Teal literally bombard us.-their flight antic would have made the former RNZAF Kiwi Red skyhawk aerobatic team sit up and look,for a lot of approaches to our decoys Im bloody sure were borrowed from them!
we had mob approaches -flights of three ,flights of four   and one very very quick but precise acrobatic pair      all coming in NNE but flaring at the edge of the decoy line. this display went on for over 30min. those two birds were breath taking .theyd climb way above the rest and hurtle down literally 2'above the water heading at us full tilt then flaring away 
my question -Is this typical Teal behaviour in stormy southerly weather?.A lot of these wee buggers on acheiving some height were despite their best efforts literally standing still in the teeth of the southerly.
for a bird so small flying in shitty weather Im totally in awe of them .
can anyone give me some clues to this behaviour??-does weather change stimulate their energy levels -are they agitated??
 what i will say is its similar to behaviours one (in our game) sees in persons with severe mood elevation-relentless activity -no rest  constantly driven  -no apparent sense or purpose to the activity.
I await your answers .
would i do today again 
yep in a heartbeat-a day out with a good mates ,amazing scenery ,and  wild fowl -Ya cant beat it!

----------


## Micky Duck

my question is...why did they flare and not commit to landing??? we had black teal/scaup land and swin amoung our decoys a couple or three times opening weekend. they did a fly by with spoonie in tow,who got two barrel salute and kept going...shouldve been a 7 barrel salute but the others were being ID cautious...

----------


## kotuku

> my question is...why did they flare and not commit to landing??? we had black teal/scaup land and swin amoung our decoys a couple or three times opening weekend. they did a fly by with spoonie in tow,who got two barrel salute and kept going...shouldve been a 7 barrel salute but the others were being ID cautious...


got me buggered too mickey .years ago also at ellesmere i had(and again this is 100%true)a mob of teal land amongst my decoys and one stroppy wee bugga decide to do a review of the fleet!(maybe a reincarnation of the Queen mother)FFS I couldnt believe my eyes when the bloody thing climbed on one of my goose floaters and gave it a ream out .ever pissed yaself in waders!!Again the memory reduces my to fits of laughter -the buggers knee high to a grasshopper but game as Ned Kelly.
 This to me is something people overlook today too busy running around "doing our thing"aka living up to other bastards expectations  rather than taking timelike we do to gfo do a little harvesting but also enjoy ma natures free and eternal comedy act!
I can wake up feeling like hell on wheels-go out for a day on ducks and i inevitably return laughing my tits off -its either something Ive seen or done or even better where the ducks put one over me!

----------


## The bomb

Never seen so many teal where.i Shoot as this opening morning,gong to target the geese tomorrow with a bunch of decoys and the camo boat with new motor setup,loookin forward to it just need a good wind to kick in.

----------


## Nathan F

Went out this morning and got nothing. Went out tonight and got a a dozen. All mallards. Go figure

----------


## Dundee

Just out there doing it again.Two pooks early in the day but nothing tonight.

----------


## Micky Duck

I DO love the simplicity of your decoy set up.....guess if it works why bother changing it......you COULD try a V of #8 wire about 2 metres long so dekes would be in a triangle....or not LOL.

----------


## kotuku

me Id pinch that  lab in a heartbeat !every photo makes me want another dog like my late great mate JJ-exquisite bloodline "by Roaming Catholic x Opportunity with a touch of D8 dozer thrown In"

He loved water and GSPF! because hed never been trained to rettrieve whereas GSPFs mighty Elvis and Red had I never had him on hand if we were shooting .feeding maimais laying dekes etc he loved comin out to the lake .


He also had a penchant for sneakin outta my workshop qwith the largest lump of timber hed find in his moosh-"oops fuck it dont fit through the door was often the look i got before hed bugger off to destroy yet another coke bottle.

   A friend of mine who had some dog experience reckoned he had retriever/xhuntaway blood lines -possibly even a bit of german shepherd somewhere in the mix!

the couple of times He did lock horns with sons staffy "Munter" were truly bloody scary .I broke a hammer handle as i tried to get him off and also my big toe on his rib cage but it took sons mate whose a proverbial man mountain to choke the staffy to release his grip.
alas i lost him to the big CA at 10yrs old
   and "mr muntowsky"
 the staffy and me -we's da boys these days .which alas i feel aint gonna go much longer,.

seriously guys -if anyone out there has a lab or lab x wanting a good home Let us know we are in the market  GSPF especially -his forte is training gundogs and we need one now!

----------


## dannyb

Today's effort bloody piss poor but still good fun

----------


## hillclima

Finally had a chance to go for a decent pheasant and was great day out. 

One bird was a real great effort by the dog, i only slightly clipped it and glided down a couple hundred meters away, went over and worked area till picked up scent, we followed it and I spotted it running over dune about 100m in front of us, but by the time got there dog still had to track it about another 200m before finally caught up, could run well but not but got there in end

The cat was a feisty one and by the yelps from dog gave some of it's own back before I could get there and help finish it

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Kotuku my son just sold 9 lab pups fur $1000 each witin 24hours of listing them.

That pissed off look from Bo when all that came in were teal. Training has worked wonders on this young dog,no leash required he will
just plonk his black ass next to me and watch and listen till a command is given.He even stayed dry tonight.

----------


## kotuku

mighty ,bloody mighty is all i can say .from when you first showed him on here as a pu ptill now hes one top gun.happy hunting to you all.

----------


## FatLabrador

Went out past two evenings seen a couple of pairs but no birds in range.
 @dannyb how do you rate that Churchill shotty, does it come with shims?

----------


## dannyb

@dannyb how do you rate that Churchill shotty, does it come with shims?[/QUOTE]

So far so good comes with a good selection of chokes but no shims, luckily it fits me pretty well, but wouldn't be hard to make shims if need be.
my only criticism would be the recoil pad is a bit hard, I'm going to fit a decent limbsaver, other than that I'm pretty pleased with it have run a slab through it so far and haven't had a single issue.
3" chamber, 5+1 capacity, cerekoted and much lighter than my old faithful winny. I could've done a lot worse  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ross Nolan

Sunday.
2 roosters, a pook and a hat full of mushrooms. Living the good life.

----------


## The bomb

Is the one on the left a lab/pointer cross?nice looking dogs,I miss my old pointer.

----------


## Russian 22.

Just some pea cocks. Never tried eating them so we'll see how they go

----------


## Dundee

Ram"Bo" ready to go!

----------


## Ross Nolan

No, it is a proper DK (GSP) - her mum was brought in pregnant from Germany by a guy near Te Awamutu. R93 has a litter-mate.

----------


## Dundee

Shifted my three decoys down stream.
Dropped a swan it needed its neck broken.

----------


## Dundee

Parries have a habit of sitting in flat paddocks and no way to stalk.

Managed one.

Down at the river again tonight landed a trout while waiting for the gamebirds.

One swan came straight in at my decoys.

Had my headlamp on charge down one end of the house when Bo came wandering up with it in his gob,he pulled it straight out of the socket.

----------


## JoshC

Evening shoot on one of our ponds tonight with Mr Four. Never shot this pond before, we started feeding it last week to give the boys something to kill a bit of time each day. Bit quiet early on, but once twilight set in a few birds decoyed easily. 8 in about 10 minutes. Little fella was stoked.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

Had a good day . Up early and by 9am had 4 parries and a mallard drake (banded).
Went out again at 3.30pm.  Luckliy scored a double of canadas, another mallard drake and a double of parries. Young dog Thor really staring to sort himself out now. Hunted down one of the geese which winged and challenged him in the stream and a great hunt through dense deeply flooded willow and blackberry for nearly an hour to hunt and retrieve a winged parry.  So young dog had 10 for the day and sound asleep now; sleeping the sleep of the just   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Set up on this top pond today.

Ready for the night shoot had teal landing and buzzing the sky giving the dog great dicipline.

A pair of mallards came in.

----------


## Nathan F

Cold start in Southland this morning but limited out by 9:30 am.

----------


## Dundee

Another frosty night east of Dannevegas.

Got a few birds from work to deal with tomorrow.

----------


## Sideshow

Looks like you guys are having a nice run of it :Thumbsup: 
We had 22 here today and I was feeding the ducklings in the river at the back :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kotuku

article on stuff tonight-CHCh apparently troubled by"big birds ;;;your average commonsense individual hunter recognises them as the species canada goose.
anyone for a 9mm/.223 shoot in royal blue camo and mini AOS wagons-might as well get some value for wasted taxpayer funds!

----------


## hillclima

Had a good day out on the weekend. Should have had more but mate missed some easy ones as the classic mistake as shooting while they were too close, one just about flew into him so was still great fun

Took the pup for parts of it as well and he getting into it

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## hillclima

A quick walk this afternoon and took pup. He's getting the idea,stalked and pointed a hen so was stoked with that 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> A quick walk this afternoon and took pup. He's getting the idea,stalked and pointed a hen so was stoked with that 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


how old is "the pup" ??

----------


## hillclima

6 months

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

Practicing last week. (No birds harmed), not sure if I have put these up before
Our pup found both, held the point till other dogs turned and did their thing



and

----------


## hillclima

> Practicing last week. (No birds harmed), not sure if I have put these up before
> Our pup found both, held the point till other dogs turned and did their thing
> 
> 
> 
> and


Awesome footage, rock solid pointing. How old is your pup?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Awesome footage, rock solid pointing. How old is your pup?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


9 months, trying not to rush things, not really planning to hunt her this season just practice

----------


## Dundee

A few more outtings.

----------


## gsp follower

> A few more outtings.
> Attachment 143123Attachment 143124Attachment 143125Attachment 143126Attachment 143127Attachment 143128Attachment 143129Attachment 143130Attachment 143131


that first pics the definition of hopeful dundee

----------


## oraki

From these



To this



Into these. Couldn’t cook them quick enough for the vultures that were lurking.

----------


## Dundee

Bo pulled up another cracker retrieve on a black swan.

He got out way down by the little willow on the left.

Carried it up stream from my shooting position.

And jumped back into the water for the float back down 50 metres upstream.

With the current and his knowledge of the river landing him right at my feet.

----------


## Gfootey

Had a good shoot this morning on a wild wet Waikato day. The ducks certainly lose a bit of caution when its a wet dark day.

----------


## gsp follower

> Bo pulled up another cracker retrieve on a black swan.
> Attachment 143504Attachment 143505
> He got out way down by the little willow on the left.
> Attachment 143506
> Carried it up stream from my shooting position.
> Attachment 143507
> And jumped back into the water for the float back down 50 metres upstream.
> Attachment 143508
> With the current and his knowledge of the river landing him right at my feet.
> Attachment 143509Attachment 143510


jesus be careful dundee i almost lost a dog in a flooded river and did lose one in a flooded rdr

----------


## Lentil

Ducks all finished here in Eastern F&G, and NOW we get the wind and rain!!

Last weekend ducks

----------


## FatLabrador

Last weekend was the last weekend for me had some good shoots and managed 2 bands for the season. Last hunt of the season was on the Waikato river and right on dark I could see two mallards fly upstream to me. Was a pretty long shot(probably around 50 meters) that I wouldn't normally go for but last chance and I gave about two and a half duck length lead aiming at the front Mallard and pull the trigger and watch as two ducks drop stone dead. The dog did two great long retrieves and they were both Mallard drakes surprisingly. First time getting two with one shot I bet I won't forget that anytime soon.
Here's the stack for closing weekend.

----------


## Nathan F

Still into it here

----------


## Dundee

River has dropped a bit and Bo got another retrieve.

Always take the collar off the dog for a water retrieve.

----------


## Sideshow

> River has dropped a bit and Bo got another retrieve.
> Attachment 144617
> Always take the collar off the dog for a water retrieve.
> Attachment 144618


Looks like he has turned into a really good alround dog @Dundee I like the flood pickup. Showing his smarts! I like that feeling when it all comes together like that :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

He's an awesome dog alright @Sideshow.  My brother and  both my lads breeds labradors and I was lucky enough to get one from the blood line. I have seen some of the pups grow into useless furr babies.Training and commitment certainly brings out a good dog.

----------


## Nathan F

Another drake off the river at home tonight

----------


## hillclima

Great day out today

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Got a couple on the deck.Last day for ducks here tomorrow..

----------


## Micky Duck

had great couple of hours paddling my old blind cocker spaniel around in yak....3 feral geese and 5 mallards was the final talley...not too shabby for an old fat fella and his blind dog.Id almost forgotten the magic spell Wainono casts upon a fella. swans by the gozillion and scaup buzzing past from all directions makes life interesting.

----------


## Nathan F

Few more this morning

----------


## Sideshow

Nice one @Nathan F

Just looking at how you have prepared the birds for the table. Very nice.
I do a very similar job, pluck and gut and then blow torch to take off the down.
But with my gut. I cut out the anus and then above the pubic bone I cut across to gut. This leaves a small strip of skin so that I can then tuck the legs in so that when cooking the legs don't get over done. as they are closer to the body.
Works a treat. Saves on trying to tire them.
When or season starts here Ill try to remember to post a pic of how I do this.
We have nothing left in the freezer after lock down :Sad:

----------


## Nathan F

Nice one. I do mine like that because I stuff them then roast in oven bags. I then cut the bag away and put them under the grill for the last ten minutes on a high heat. Works a treat

----------


## Sideshow

Teri see where you are going and looks good!
But if you tuck the legs in as I suggested you dont get that burnt look on the bone and it looks more Appetising to the eatter :Thumbsup:  also not as dry as its tucked in!
Just my opinion

----------


## Nathan F

Try it in an oven bag . the skin is crispy  but inside tender and moist. Doesn,t dry at all. Just spray with oil before you grill

----------


## Dundee

All over for me and Bo.Will go back and collect empty shells,wads and decoys.50 birds all up for season.

----------


## Nathan F

Got 3 last night and went out again this morning. Another dozen between us. It was old school cold in Southland this am. Had to smash ice for decoys and for the dogs to retrieve. About -5.

----------


## Sparrow

Penultimate weekend was spent at in-laws on the coast the moons aligned and my eldest got a duck ( finally) and a puke , smiles say it all. the retired lab and the rest of the family got in on the action too when we jumped a couple of ponds and I bagged a couple Saturday arvo.
 will get out next Saturday morning for the last time before his rugby as now he finally blooded the .410 properly hes chomping at the bit   👍

----------


## Micky Duck

go the mighty .410....rapped to see young fella is on the board.

went for wee wander with good mate this arvo...managed a pukeko and a parrie.... good wee walk ,wet to the knees but happy chappies.

----------


## hillclima

Explored some new country today and picked up a couple so a good afternoon out 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

spent an afternoon at ellesmere 
never seen so many teal 
everything else was a bit sparse

----------


## Nathan F

Got a few this afternoon. My 6 year olds hooked.

----------


## R93

Another waterfowl season done and dusted. Didnt do as much as I usually do thru a season but had a reasonable last morning. Dog was perfect
On to the quail for the next month 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Ducks all over every region now?

----------


## Padox

> Another waterfowl season done and dusted. Didnt do as much as I usually do thru a season but had a reasonable last morning. Dog was perfect
> On to the quail for the next month 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Shouldn't be to hard bloody quail are everywhere now

----------


## hillclima

Had another afternoon out today, mint day and good result.

Also bumped a sambar at one point, didnt get a look at him but then saw his print, must have been a big boy passed on his tracks!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sparrow

One last go last night with whole family in tow after clearing the estuary traps. The youngest had a giggle to see what goes on.
Low and behold the boy gets his first green head, which he’s been going on about since may! 

All business     :Cool: 

The sun sets on another season...... until next year fellas.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nathan F

> Ducks all over every region now?


Closing weekend here in southland. Destruction of the old mai mai begins in the next couple of weeks. Digger in for renos and driving in new poles then construction. Looking forward to next year.

----------


## Lentil

> Closing weekend here in southland. Destruction of the old mai mai begins in the next couple of weeks. Digger in for renos and driving in new poles then construction. Looking forward to next year.


Aaahhh. A labour of love!!!

----------


## hillclima

Went for a quick walk today and picked up a nice rooster, big old bird with 35 bars. But the best part was the pups first retrieved and he brought it right to me, so was stoked with that 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildman

> Went for a quick walk today and picked up a nice rooster, big old bird with 35 bars. But the best part was the pups first retrieved and he brought it right to me, so was stoked with that 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Bloody awesome! Good sign for the future

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

> Went for a quick walk today and picked up a nice rooster, big old bird with 35 bars. But the best part was the pups first retrieved and he brought it right to me, so was stoked with that 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


is he fetchin it or eaten it :36 1 7:  :15 4 128:

----------


## Woody

By the look inbhis eyes he's thinking;  "Arrrfffkk; like the smell but not the feathers boss; ya got a biscuit?".

----------


## Woody

s
If this image works I will post more about my wildfowling.

----------


## hillclima

> Bloody awesome! Good sign for the future
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


Yep he's showing a lot of potential for a young pup

----------


## hillclima

> is he fetchin it or eaten it


He was pretty happy to get it and didn't actually chew it up too much

----------


## kukuwai

Seems like we have been shooting the wrong birds 

https://i.stuff.co.nz/life-style/foo...ight-in-nelson

Would have been a good event 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

> He was pretty happy to get it and didn't actually chew it up too much


oh well on the brightside not much pluckin left to do.

----------


## gsp follower

managed to vocaly bully five canadas into range wensday evening forgot that sxs.shave twin triggers 
felt good to line up a gooseagain  thp

----------


## Woody

Well, two more sleeps then hope for the best. Limit is only 6 ducks in Reporoa this season and there ate not many birds evident. This has not bee  helped  by Contact Energy's mass spraying and wipeout of the habitat in one of the major wildfowl   breeding wetlands on Deep  Creek. (Done under rc from Waikato Tegional  council without consultation with DoC,  Nz F&G or local hunters who have been develiping ponds there for decades.
  Anyway, I set my decoys and both Thor and I hope  a few ducks .igrate our way opening weekend.


Good luck everybody  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Micky Duck

lovely looking spot. best of luck.lets hope for a bit wilder weather than in the photos.
fed wee farm pond again tonight no mallards,just the same pair of parries.....if they have managed to eat 15liter bucket of grain in four days alone...they shouldnt be able to lift fat arses off ground...fed out another 30 liters worth today.

----------


## Woody

Forecast here is fine clear and light sw. May need longer barrels. Using 12ga  bismuth this year. Gonna miss my 20 & 28 gauge guns.

----------


## Micky Duck

looks like there is SOME 20 ga ammunition around.....
Im going to sit on a small pond...been 20 years on big water so its going to be weird.... put most of my ammunition away and have changed chokes to something more open....

----------


## 57jl

Yes, times have changed since I was a kid very rear to get a wet foggy or windblown opening day in the far north these days. maybe I should just put my speedos and take up sunbathing instead :O O:

----------


## FatLabrador

Great photos woody, after opening I'm usually on a Waikato river backwash up or down river from you but shoot down in Wellington region for opening.Here's my ammo for this season...

Went from 3 inch falcon 36 gram load of #4 to the 2 3/4 35 gram loading. Cut open one of each and the 3 inch had 243 pellets if I counted correctly and the 2 3/4 had 226. Can't wait to fold some greenheads.

----------


## Woody

Good luck then. I don't own any 12 guns proofed for steel and for the few years left to me I figure to just use bismuth in my elderly guns;  the youngest being 50 years and the others over 70 and 80; so they are sort of appropriate for me   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MB

It's going to be my first season for 3 years. Just spent a couple of hours getting my gear ready. I don't have high expectations, but the farmer was moaning about the number of parries on the property, so should get a few of those at least.

----------


## Micky Duck

good ammo BUT for us the #3 wins hands down...the #2 is very good stuff too,less pellets to be sure ,but you need less to drop birds.
that kent is very good stuff,the pellets stay bright n shiney even after cooking LOL.
if you on a pond that #4 should be great,it seems to have big following,why we bought a slab of it.....tried and yeah nah back to #3s .

----------


## MB

I bought a slab of Eley #4 five years ago and slowly working through it. I didn't feel that it had enough knock down power, so bought some 3 inch #2 shells which do a good job. Having said that, I don't do enough duck hunting to come to any firm conclusions.

----------


## Micky Duck

the dog is horribly confused.....we went out and set our decoys,got some stuff in the maimai AND THEN WENT HOME ......this isnt right you can almost see her thinking,NORMALLY we would have set up camp underthe pinetrees and be sitting back enjoying a cool beer or two,just chilling out waiting for day to pass....
have to admit its kind of nice to be in comfy chair beside the fire with hot cuppa tea and fresh baking all the same. the good wifey will crack into making B&E pie soon.... one more restless sleep guys n gals

----------


## tetawa

May your steel shot fly true, going to shoot 20g with 3" steel, will have the 12g handy if I let the 20g down.

----------


## tetawa

Used steel this morning for first time in 20G with 1/4 choke, will use skeet next time, at times lot of feathers but ducks flew on, won't make judgement on first attempt.

----------


## mikee

Great walk this morning. Managed a double on quail and to cap it off one was retrieved to hand by my wee girl and the other was retrieved by her sister. Absolutely stoked I was

----------


## Woody

8 waterfowl after some hard work. 
Used Eley  bismuth 6 in  cyl choked 70 yr old shotgun first two or three hours and  no problem killing mallards and parries out to 30 metres. The  switched to my 82 year old S2 beretta choked half and full. Used Eley #5 and home made #4 bismuth.  No difficulty out to 40 metres. 
So we are happy here apart from the scarcity of  birds.  Also unusual was to TOTAL absence of canada geese. This was weird.

----------


## Friwi

Great day. Used a 20gauge for first time. The 3" number 2 steel are killing way better than number 4 steel.

----------


## Micky Duck

and you will probably find #3 is best of both worlds.
we had SLOW day ,but relaxing all the same. there were no ducks,then a pair would simply drop in.... then no ducks again...then another pair.... finished day with 9 mallards...only 2 after lunch and we stayed till dark...first time on seldom used farm pond.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Used steel this morning for first time in 20G with 1/4 choke, will use skeet next time, at times lot of feathers but ducks flew on, won't make judgement on first attempt.


might I suggest you try modified instead???? it seems to work best for me.

----------


## bigbear

After a accident at the start of the year i am unable to shoot this year, so i wasn't able to do any pond prep or didn't really have the money to buy maize.
Have shot here the last 7 years.
 Any how a  plan for my ten year old to shoot fell through at 8 o'clock last night, so of to my pond this morning chuck out a handful of decoys and waited. few teal turned up, then a pair of greys, young fella up with his single 410 took one of those. Nothing much flying and the first opening in 7 years it was damp with a bit of wind. Tried stalking the river but it was hard work been fenced of with meter high rank grass, tried staking a few ponds but big lack of ducks. Its been pretty dry in the area and still have a lot of dry ponds and creeks the usually hold a few ducks have no water.
Then sitting at home my boy spotted a cat next to the pond so that got dispatched by the 7mm08.
 It wasn't even worth going out for a night shoot with the lack of ducks around
1x duck
1x cat

----------


## Dundee

Had a blank morning with a few dozen flying of the big pond before our start.I'm nackered so is the dog.0330 to get to work in the morn.Night shoots always give the goods.Here is a few pics of todays efforts.

----------


## Sideshow

What did that pilot taste like @Dundee  :Thumbsup:

----------


## wsm junkie

> Had a blank morning with a few dozen flying of the big pond before our start.I'm nackered so is the dog.0330 to get to work in the morn.Night shoots always give the goods.Here is a few pics of todays efforts.
> Attachment 166441Attachment 166442Attachment 166443Attachment 166444Attachment 166445Attachment 166446Attachment 166447Attachment 166448Attachment 166449Attachment 166450Attachment 166451Attachment 166452Attachment 166453Attachment 166454Attachment 166455Attachment 166456Attachment 166457Attachment 166458Attachment 166459Attachment 166460Attachment 166461Attachment 166462Attachment 166463


Looks like you only winged that last one @Dundee .....gunna be a long retrieve for Bo :Grin:

----------


## nightshooter

I had good weekend got 20 parries,8 mallards,1 spoonie and a sawn. My young lab worked well but the sawn's size was a shock for him  :ORLY: 
I'm glad to see everyone had a fun time :Thumbsup:

----------


## charliehorse

We battled away for 12 yesterday and we were all commenting on the lack of birds and even the lack of birds in the sky. Didn't really hear too many shots either. Chalked up a few sundries to keep the spirits up.

----------


## charliehorse

And on a side note the mates boy cooked up some pukeko breast in the pan and it was delicious. Couldn't believe it :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Sparrow

Great weekend ducks were slow for us over the coast ,me and the boy ended with 4 each 3 mallards and 5 greys apparently he shot all the mallards.  :ORLY:   dog went well and didn’t want to come home although a bit hard on the 1st bird ( as excited as the 8yr old)

 

Have said if he heads back to school without fuss tomorrow we’ll go for a evening shot at our pond over this side ..... so he better as I can’t wait to get back out there.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rangidan

Good morning for our crew, kids shooting well, they all managed a honker each, even the 28gauge dropped one.

----------


## Dundee

Very quiet in the district Sunday.Bo managed a few retrieves.

----------


## Bonecrusher

Great opening 2021 for me limit bags Saturday on Greylards & Swans birds for Africa so I manipulated the 6 bag limit so only decoying birds flaps down wings out were shot no pass shooting.
Mack couldn't have been better an absolute pleasure to have, no breaking only when bid and ever bird retrieved from heavy raupo and cover

----------


## FatLabrador

Had a great weekend but only fired two shots for the one mallard that flew down my end of the pond other end had a bit more luck but quietest opening morning I've had... Sunday morning was alot better with five mallards and a few more flying around but yeah pretty quiet... Bring on next weekend

----------


## bigbear

I had to go in the my paddock where my pond is of the road today, on the gate post there was a "notice of entrance on to private land" from fish and game never seen one of these before. Had time of entrance and who was present and a comment nice looking pond.
 I was gutted i wasn't ,then i could have ask what hell i was doing wrong and why i struggle for ducks on the place :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Two more down last night.4 had a look tonight but didn't commit.

----------


## Micky Duck

@Dundee I do admire the simplicity of your set up but man I reckon one of my dipper set ups would do wonders for your tally....
its an old school idea but works well and is dead easy to do...Ive got two,both are the old taiwan mallard decoys,low profile with long beak and good keel...drill small hole in tip of bill/beak...tie heavy/20lb nylon onto that,run it through heavy weight..about a lb is ideal and back to your maimai...bush you hiding in...when you pull nylon the deke will upend..if you keep tension on and pull you can bob that sucker and really make ripples,gentle tugs will have it bob,slightly firmer it goes bum up like feeding,let nylon go and it pops back to rest....you can add loads of ripples/rings onto flat water in a hurry and the ducks seem to commit so much better.

----------


## Dundee

@Micky Duck we have hooks on our decoys on the big pond add a bit of bait and the eels drag the decoys around nicely.

----------


## Dundee

Big pond tonight,16 minute hike from car. One mallard drake and a parry hen.Another calm clear night,no one else in the district was shooting.

----------


## Dundee

No shots fired last night and none heard.

----------


## Micky Duck

took the dog for a long non romantic walk along the beach...took the shotgun and managed to bring down two high mallard hens as they tried to get out to sea...one was fat as a fat thing and full of grain...the other not so much but still a good table bird...both plucked out and in freezer.

----------


## mawzer308

Finally got out for a shoot after missing opening weekend, (first one missed in 26 years). Got out with the boys for an evening shoot and we managed 4 with the side by side 28 gauge.

----------


## Got-ya

Opening morning in the Whangmarino Swamp was about as bad as I have ever seen. While I had ok water the swamp was basically dry with very few birds around. Even early there was very little shooting and by 8.00am it was all over with not a shot to be heard anywhere. Pulled the pin about 10.00am and went to plan B. walked a few creeks and jump shot some farm dams to get a tally.

----------


## mikee

> Finally got out for a shoot after missing opening weekend, (first one missed in 26 years). Got out with the boys for an evening shoot and we managed 4 with the side by side 28 gauge.


 @mawzer308 What breed of side x side is your 28ga? I have been after a good one for ages but most of the prices I have seen look like "telephone numbers"

----------


## mikee

> Finally got out for a shoot after missing opening weekend, (first one missed in 26 years). Got out with the boys for an evening shoot and we managed 4 with the side by side 28 gauge.


 @mawzer308 What breed of side x side is your 28ga? I have been after a good one for ages but most of the prices I have seen look like "telephone numbers"

----------


## Woody

Parry and a mallard this morning and a mallard this evening. missed some chances tonight by looking the right way at the wrong times : )

----------


## FatLabrador

River was low so not much but a puddle in the backwash I was shooting on this morning two had a look but didn't have a go at them.

----------


## Dundee

Cuplla birds right on dark for Ace and Bo.

----------


## mawzer308

Saturday turned out alright for us with another 6 Mallards and a Pukeko too. @mikee just an Akkar, wood to metal work fit and finish is good, mobile chokes and deeply blued high gloss barrel. Works for me  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tetawa

> might I suggest you try modified instead???? it seems to work best for me.


90% of my shots under 30 meters.

----------


## Micky Duck

ok fair enough.... for years Ive had two chokes..imp cyl ---1/4     and modified -----1/2   the lighter choke seems to be great jump shooting BUT when Ive got the modified in I kill just as many birds but can stretch range a bit more.... always start opening with 1/4 and change to mod by 10 am.... sometimes it stays in most of season...but most of our ducks are PAST 30 yards...I managed to kill birds at 50 yards (measured) with a sk11 choke this year so begiggered if I know now LOL.

----------


## tetawa

> ok fair enough.... for years Ive had two chokes..imp cyl ---1/4     and modified -----1/2   the lighter choke seems to be great jump shooting BUT when Ive got the modified in I kill just as many birds but can stretch range a bit more.... always start opening with 1/4 and change to mod by 10 am.... sometimes it stays in most of season...but most of our ducks are PAST 30 yards...I managed to kill birds at 50 yards (measured) with a sk11 choke this year so begiggered if I know now LOL.


Used 12g with 1/4 choke and 3" 4's last night, everything I shot at went down dead but forgot to operate the pump a couple of times, have used nothing than semi for many moons but brought a Remington 887 on a wim, love using it when the pump gets operated. Will go back to 20g semi in the morning, won't have to think then.

----------


## Micky Duck

LMFAO Ive just gone from pump to semi after 7-8? years of using pump...havent tried to rip forend off semi...... yet .....but have seen fella do it, and nearly fell over laughing.

----------


## mawzer308

Not a bad shoot this morning on the lake, calm conditions made it hard but the birds that came in decoyed well. Ended up with 5 and now that I'm home the wind has picked up, typical. Tired pups having a good rest now.

----------


## Dundee

Took Bo down to the the river.

I was fishing but had the shotty on my back,when I heard the parries flying down river..dropped the rod an into them!

----------


## gsp follower

i,ll pass on toothin those to breasts dundee :Thumbsup:

----------


## Woody

Iight rain this morning but still  no darned wind. The ahotgun is an s2  Beretta manf 1939. 82 years old. It was recovered from a wrecked Italian truck  by a NZ soldier in the Libyan desert during our WW2 scrapping.

----------


## Dundee

Another river retrieve for Bo.

----------


## Woody

One mallard hen tonight.  Very calm and quiet but a beautiful evening.

----------


## stagstalker

Good morning on our local bit of big water. Some good shooting first up with some dismal shooting later in the day. Plenty of wind which was good, only problem was it blew most of the ducks to the side opposite our maimai haha.

----------


## Micky Duck

you have a spoonie drake...and some good greenheads...careful a certain "person" will be acusing you of hiding the hens LMFAO.....

----------


## 7mmwsm

> you have a spoonie drake...and some good greenheads...careful a certain "person" will be acusing you of hiding the hens LMFAO.....


And he will have lice now too after hanging them around his neck like that.

----------


## mawzer308

1 grey this morning, bugger all around.

----------


## Dundee

Two mallards at the big pond last night but dead calm tonight.No shots fired but sure beats sitting around the tv watching politics and covid crap!

----------


## stagstalker

Paddock shoot last night where lots had been coming in the evening before. Damn hard trying to not stick out in the blinds when the ground is just dirt but we still managed a few that came close enough. (Dont even need to try for parries lol). Had a good play with some JJ Lares calls I borrowed, suffice to say my CWC The Mutt is getting upgraded/replaced.

----------


## Dundee

Windy with light rain,time to go home when Bo turned the headlamp on!

----------


## Allgood

Spent a couple of hours out on the Kaipara last thursday. Went solo cos all my mates were busy. Decided to shoot 'green' so gave the females a pass. A pleasant 2 hrs made very special when this bird came along......Saw it about a mile out coming directly towards me. watched it the whole way. It never flapped its wings once, just glided along into the easterly, neither gaining or losing height. 

Here is a closeup.....


I normally dont believe in signs or legends etc, but on opening weekend I received a text on sunday morning that one of my cousins was in Auckland ICU fighting for his life. I would have pulled the pin on duck shooting but where I was I had to wait for the tide to come back in before I could get out of there. My cousin was also one of my closest friends and a mentor. Got a text about 2 hrs after the first saying that he didnt make it. He loved the Kaipara and spent a lot of time up there. 
Reading up about White Herons/Kotuku when I got back on thursday gave me pause to think. 

RIP Brian

Edited to add: Only seen 2 Kotuku in 60yrs of spending time on the Kaipara. The First time was in 1993 just after my Grandmother passed away.

----------


## sore head stoat

Great post Allgood  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kawhia

[ATTACH]168015
They get a place in the opening day post..

----------


## Woody

Strangelook8n drathaar  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Micky Duck

good line up....and I see you ALSO line up the sex's seperately...good to see you are 2/1ish like most folk are seeming to be. some nice fat looking drakes there,enjoy the eating.

----------


## JHoward99

Thats a nice looking hound, I tried getting into duck shooting last year but bugger me I couldn't hit the buggers! lol

----------


## kawhia

> Strangelook8n drathaar



We have all sorts... not just the bearded wonders

----------


## Woody

:Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

should be very interesting atelly today the southerlies a comin.

----------


## The bomb

Gonna take the canoe with newly developed layout blind fitted to the upper reaches of the raglan harbour over the weekend,hopefully have a good report to post later.

----------


## charliehorse

@stagstalker I've  run the jj lares and Jeff Foiles for the last 4 years they go good ay. Only other I wanted to try was the Zinc calls but havent got there yet

----------


## Woody

Drew a blank this morning  but got a pair tonight. Not much flying around here at present though.

----------


## gsp follower

southwerly my sisters black cats arse grrrrrr

----------


## McNotty

Nice fourth weekend shoot, the maize has finally started being harvested after a very wet season. Couple of prior evenings scouting with binos, takeaway and a beer got us in the right location. It’s amazing the flight paths and numbers you’ll see early evening when the birds start to travel to feed. 





We got setup early and knocked over a few feral pigeons for the landowner before settling in for the mallards. 



Was interesting to note that any mallards that turned up early were very very shy, we had a few turn up round 2:30 - 3:00 and they wouldn’t commit to the spread at all. We’ve had it happen a few times and all we can put it down to is the shadow cast by the blinds at that time of day. 
Can see in the photos the blinds are near invisible except for the shadows they cast. 

Once the sun had dropped a bit and light faded it was all on and we were done by 4:45.  Nice to be packed up before dark for once.

----------


## Micky Duck

parrie breast meat,marinated in soy sauce,garlic and barkers peach n mango then chucked in dehydrater for 9 hrs make the most awesome jerky....almost too good.

----------


## McNotty

We leave the parries alone these days. They get shot in excess in our region. Pretty normal to hear of people shooting two to three times their limit. Used to send them up to Basecamp for salami.

----------


## Dundee

different set up few locations,great time with Bo ...saving ammo nothing to shoot but still out there!

----------


## The bomb

Strong winds here in waikato today,3 ducks,one goose this morning till had to pull pin due to tides,was setup a bit off from where birds wanted to be though,be back in couple of weeks for closing weekend when tidessuit again.

----------


## gsp follower

2 and a half days of ducky wheather predictred for this weekend down south 
''about freakin time''

----------


## Sparrow

Getting excited been prepping the gear all afternoon for our first pilgrimage of the season for me and the boy down to Ellesmere tomorrow, feels like a 2nd opening, even the dog scored a larger feed    :Have A Nice Day:   now all we need is find a mai mai with a roof and hope all the birds don't bugger off to flooded paddocks    :XD:

----------


## Quackers

Absolute rubbish in the swamp yesterday. Nothing flying. Odd banging going on saw a pair of teal. No flight or anything don't even think we heard the geese flying.

----------


## gsp follower

theres ducky and theres taking the piss huey.
to wet and a most useless of all winds a strong easterly wtf.
i knew all this moaning about low hydro lakes was gonna come back and bite us inthe e arse.
stay safe ashvagas,ers and you timaruvians . 
selwyn hutters hopee it all works out ok
 rakaias up and dirty but not as high as ive seen it yeeeeeeet

----------


## Micky Duck

@Sparrow ...did you make it home safely????

----------


## Woody

Empty bag this weekend. A couple came in pitch black as I was getting out tonight. Moon didnt show either.

----------


## Sparrow

Yep.  @Micky Duck we made it home safe cheers. 
Spent til just after lunchtime getting smashed on the big lake, the boy did well but everything was a bit bigger and further than he was used to with the wee gun, we left with me getting a hen Mallard and a Swan, then back north an hour to our posi for the arvo, where connected with a couple    ,  phew pressure was off so I took a couple more and we ended with 5 mallards and a swan for the day, not epic but plenty for us , Gypsy the dog was a ledgend  hi Mum I’m home !

----------


## Micky Duck

great to hear you made it home safe,you have been in my thoughts all day when saw weather unfolding .
neat the wee tacker managed a couple of birds...them days on big water stick in the memory for years.

----------


## Dundee

Another retrieve for Bo

----------


## Micky Duck

you getting "the look" black n blue chook on stilts has never been favourite retrieve of any of my dogs...almost as oily as a magpie or starling....

----------


## gsp follower

see where he,,s holding it 
back behind the wings where if alive it couldnt nip him.
clever and experience

----------


## johnd

Opening morning with my old Brittany, still going hard (as he can)

----------


## johnd

Here is the back story to this bird.
I drove into this skid site in the forest, eyed it up for a bit, got out of the car and had a short look about without letting the dog out.
Just as I open the door and start to get back into the vehicle, this rooster lets out a crow.
Right you f...er lets see where you are!

I open the back and let Charlie out, the rooster jumps up. 
Waay waay out and at the top of the hill, he starts to fly up and over the top instead of down. It must be 55m away at least. So I give him a tap from my tightest choke ( modified ) and send a load of 6's towards him. He folds a wing and goes down!!

We have to get up there pronto, I send Charlie out but he didnt see the bird go down and is seeking in way to close. I send him up, but its that steep he keeps turning back.

Nothing for it, I have to get up there myself, I know its wounded but not dead. It could be running down the far side of the hill for all I know.
Its bloody steep (worth mentioning again). I use the shotgun butt as a climbing stick (yeah its unloaded)  untill I reach the ridge line.

By now Charlie is along side me and starting to get out in front a bit seeking, I give him encouragement, and as we near the spot I dropped the bird he locks up hard!
When he does this I know the bird is REAL CLOSE, as I gain ground toward him the rooster jumps and trys to head down hill. Each time he jumps the broken wing prevents him from flying and he goes to ground again.

This makes it real hard for the dog to pin him down, sometimes Charlie overshoots the spot and tumbles farther down the hill (did I mention how steep it was?)   And as he scrambles back to where the bird has gone to ground, the rooster leaps again!
Finally, near the bottom of the hill we have just been up, Charlie finally pins him, gets a good grip and proudly marches toward me. The rooster in his mouth blinking as I take him from the dog.

I grip his clawed feet and hold him behind the head. A gentle stretch, a flutter of wings, then I feel his neck click and he goes limp.  
Its all over, a great effort on every ones part.

The sun is shinning on a clear crisp May morning and I lay Mr Rooster down to admire him. His plummage is magnificent and glows in the morning light, I dont often take momento pictures but this one is well deserved, who knows it could be Charlies last season, hell it could be mine.

As I write this I got up to check what chokes I have in the gun, they have been there for many many years, as I bring the gun into the room to get a bit more light into the subject, Charlie looks up from where he lies near the fire, stands and gives a stretch, as if to say 
I'm ready boss, are you? Then as I take it back to the the safe he settles back down onto his spot and dreams of birds as his feet twitch in memory.

----------


## Nathan F

Few around tonight

----------


## kawhia

2nd to last day Taupo limit

----------


## mikee

my first recovered pheasant over my Wee Girl.  The first pheasant I shot over her was not recoverable due to its chosen landing location.

----------


## kawhia

That’s the season done, for ducks at least.

----------


## Micky Duck

beautiful looking wee black one......we miss our brown fella all the time. awesome to see healthy specimen.

----------


## kawhia

> beautiful looking wee black one......we miss our brown fella all the time. awesome to see healthy specimen.


9 years old, linebred/inbred working lines..... funny that

----------


## Micky Duck

so while you answering...whats the wee black head and bill peeking out from behind the sack????

----------


## kawhia

Pari .... I don’t shoot them these days... was wounded

----------


## The bomb

Greys,mallards,spoonies and a parry,nice mixed bag..

----------


## Dundee

Haven't missed too many nights with my boy.

We out there most nights but not a lot happening!

----------


## gsp follower

> Haven't missed too many nights with my boy.
> Attachment 169782
> We out there most nights but not a lot happening!
> Attachment 169783Attachment 169784


careful dundee if he,s that clever he might decide '
'what the f..k do i need him for''

----------


## Dundee

A long range river retrieve for Bo.Took his collar off before the leap as there is a lot of hidden debri in there.

----------


## Sparrow

All day rain today and cabin fever led to us heading to the pond tonight the mrs was at work so the 8 yep old had to talk he a younger brother into going.   :Grin:  , the little clown stayed happy enough. 

Low and behold a lone drake came in just as I was thinking of pulling pin and the boy brought him down , I saved the dog extra work with the finisher. 
Hoi sin duck wraps on the menu this week.   👍

----------


## mawzer308

Last shoot for the season, left Waiouru for palmy at 0430, arrived at the spot 0630. Things were looking good few birds around, first mob to commit, gun up bang and a jam. Turned out the extractor broke what a pain in the ass after traveling all that way. Managed to drop 1, then headed into town. No extractors in stock so I walked out with a Benelli M2 instead  :Thumbsup:  back to the maimai and she was all on, ended up with a Manawatu limit. In the end it all turned out ok.

----------


## Micky Duck

Im sure the finance dept at home will understand the new purchase......good to hear you got into it eventually.

----------


## mawzer308

> Im sure the finance dept at home will understand the new purchase......good to hear you got into it eventually.


She have the green light Micky so all good.

----------


## Nathan F

Quick lunchtime straffe up today

----------


## Dundee

A few more retrieves with Bo.

----------


## Dundee

Got a bit more meat for the freezer,8 birds hanging there.

----------


## Nathan F

Crispy roast orange drakes mmmm

----------


## Tahr

> Quick lunchtime straffe up today 
> Attachment 171260


Cripes. Talk about out of the same mould.

----------


## Nathan F

> Cripes. Talk about out of the same mould.


 @Tahr yes he’s a good lad. Just turned 7 last week. Heading for 6”5. Be good for carting venison in the near future

----------


## Sparrow

Got out last night for the last hour of the north Canterbury season, to finish off the boys school holidays , and a lone drake presented the only real chance which Arlo took with his .410, the bird splashed down but managed to pick him self up and stay off the water just long enough to make cover some 100+m away.  The boy was pretty concerned he’d lost his bird but I was quietly confident the dog had a fix on him and no hiding place is a match for her nose so wasn’t surprised when she returned the dead bird to my hand.

Great end of an enjoyable season bring on 2022 see you out there!!

----------


## gsp follower

> All day rain today and cabin fever led to us heading to the pond tonight the mrs was at work so the 8 yep old had to talk he a younger brother into going.   , the little clown stayed happy enough. Attachment 170755
> Attachment 170756Attachment 170757
> Low and behold a lone drake came in just as I was thinking of pulling pin and the boy brought him down , I saved the dog extra work with the finisher. Attachment 170758
> Hoi sin duck wraps on the menu this week.


oh me neck

----------


## Sideshow

Well had to retire The Dude on Saturday now to old for the peg. 
Got out for a rough shoot today.

----------


## gsp follower

so cool  to be out gun in hand with the chance of a goose or parry .
litteraly 100,s of parries around but just not around us
saw maybe 100 geese in total but they maybe on the moon as  its to warm windless and buggy for them at the mo/

----------


## gsp follower

there is a downside tho of having to associate with tacky semi auto shooters :O O:  :Grin:

----------


## charliehorse

Did the weekend up in Waipu chasing the Parrys.  Got a good bag and some laughs with the brother and nephew.
This fella took a lovely headshot from the brother as he drifted overhead and actually bled on my face as he fell from the sky. Never had that before. Been hit by a falling bird but never rained on.

----------


## charliehorse

Wrong photo doh! Lucky I didn't put up something inappropriate  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

went to our pozzie for another goose /parrie hunt .
there were a few about but it seemed everyone had the same idea.
at least three other parties out and geese were scary as.
 tho our sidekick got seven a few paddocks down.
parries high fast and not interested in decoying yet.
if anything the wheather tho cool and a bit windy wasn,t shitty enough.
give it a week or so of cold and the buggers will get hungry for more green grass.
then with a few more dekes out we shall pounce :O O:  :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

Well with the travel ban finally lifted I might actually make it home for the first time in 25 years for opening morning :Zomg:  :Thumbsup:  looking at flights now!

----------


## kukuwai

> Well with the travel ban finally lifted I might actually make it home for the first time in 25 years for opening morning looking at flights now!


I'd double like that if i could 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

wheather this weekends not lookin particuly waterfowly but monday looks goosie/parrie as  
so monday avo farm here we come
 hopefuly pics to follow

----------


## Micky Duck

the good wife was sorting freezer and found duck from 2019...good fat mallard...so after the venison came out of slow cooker (Willie Duley inspired pulled venison) the duck got dropped in and simmered away all day today...I ate it alone,and there is NOTHING but bones left...man it was great....must remember to take my gout pills LOL.

----------


## gsp follower

as you can see from the pics plenty of chickory /grass just no bloody geese or parries.
i think the season opens to early for area b and closes to early
 ive possited to f&g that the two areas have different starts and finishes.
i reckon end of march for the lake is better than the 13th .
cos the birds are gonna start hitting the lake farms in the next two weeks as the stubbles burnt and or plowed under

----------


## MB

We had a bit of fun too!

----------


## kukuwai

Did that swan die of fright 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Did that swan die of fright 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Some things you just cant un-see as much as you want to.  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> Did that swan die of fright 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


fright laughter or sheer incredulity :O O:  :Thumbsup:  
tommorrow afternoons supposed to go southerly so goose time hopefuly

----------


## Woody

Looks like pegging day is 10th April.
 I see Falcon have produced bismuth cartidges for 2022. Need to enquire I guess.

----------


## Woody

Bought my season licence today and ordered some falcon   bismuth #4 . Apparently this bismuth shot is tinned so will be interesting to see how it goes. Also bought two boxes of eley #4 20ga steel 24gram to try out in my 20ga 686.  Get down to the possie in next few days hopefully.

----------


## mikee

> Bought my season licence today and ordered some falcon   bismuth #4 . Apparently this bismuth shot is tinned so will be interesting to see how it goes. Also bought two boxes of eley #4 20ga steel 24gram to try out in my 20ga 686.  Get down to the possie in next few days hopefully.


SpeedSteel 28 gram 20ga 4/5 shot
Got my season licence on the 11th. Waiting patiently. Have some Mary Arms Steel to try in 20ga this year. Dog is getting a pre season tune up on pheasants.

----------


## Dundee

A quiet opening weekend for me as no mates could turn up as we had to isolate.Still got the dog out doing the buisness.



And a river retrieve tonight.

----------


## kukuwai

That's my kind of isolating  Glad to see you still got a few  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## chindit

> A quiet opening weekend for me as no mates could turn up as we had to isolate.Still got the dog out doing the buisness.
> Attachment 196625
> Attachment 196626
> Attachment 196627
> And a river retrieve tonight.
> Attachment 196628
> Attachment 196629
> Attachment 196630


That dogs facial expression on the quad just about sums up gamebird hunting in one photo. Give the dog a pat from me

----------


## gsp follower

> A quiet opening weekend for me as no mates could turn up as we had to isolate.Still got the dog out doing the buisness.
> Attachment 196625
> Attachment 196626
> Attachment 196627
> And a river retrieve tonight.
> Attachment 196628
> Attachment 196629
> Attachment 196630


great to see how the dogs progressing dundee

----------


## Dundee

Just got a double at the big pond,drake looks nice and fat.

----------


## Dundee

A pair of parries.

----------


## Dundee

Another double over at big pond.Creek is flowing high and pond is full now.

----------


## Double tap

Quick paddock shoot this arvo 7 shots for 4 mallard drakes with the 410 bore 
Probably could have shot a limit as passed on a few shots that I probably should have taken

----------


## Dundee

Took my sons dog Ace down to the creek for some blue retrieves.We are looking after Ace while our son is in Ireland.

----------


## mikee

> Took my sons dog Ace down to the creek for some blue retrieves.We are looking after Ace while our son is in Ireland.
> Attachment 197370
> Attachment 197371
> Attachment 197372
> Attachment 197373


Ah so you were "purple pheasant" hunting then  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Bo's turn today on the blue.

----------


## Dundee

Thinning the population out a bit.Another 3 down.

----------


## Dundee

Dropped one at the river after a pair took off.Saw the spash behind the birds before pumping the gun again and gave it more leed the seconnd shot.

----------


## Dundee

One at the big pond.

----------


## gsp follower

you out pongaroa/weber/ akitio way dundee :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> you out pongaroa/weber/ akitio way dundee


Not quite that far out,we 7km east of Dvagas at Tiratu.
Dropped another today on the Manawatu river.

Saving a few feathers now for folk from New Plymouth to Auckland for there hobbies.Jewellery,cloaks, and what ever else they want for them...fly tyeing.
Will need a bloody lot of feathers for a cloak..lol :Omg:

----------


## Dundee

Another at pond,had two labradors with me Ace and Bo.Bo was the fastest on the retrieve.

----------


## Dundee

Bo and a pook.Plenty of water around now.

Plenty of fat ducks at the domain.

----------


## Woody

Final saturday of the season here. 26 for the season. This morning was productive till 7.45am.

 The elderly 81 yr beretta and falcon #4 bismuth works well. Thor had a happy time retrieving. Saw no parries or geese but may have another looksee for those in a couple of weeks time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Woody

Final saturday of the season here. 26 for the season. This morning was productive till 7.45am.
Attachment 198446
 The elderly 81 yr beretta and falcon #4 bismuth works well. Thor had a happy time retrieving. Saw no parries or geese but may have another looksee for those in a couple of weeks time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Still star gazing,my night ponds have been shit all season.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee, you of all people know that you have to fish where the fish are.  Same story with ducks mate!

----------


## Dundee

Mixed bag tonight,1 parry 3 coons and a rabbit. Go Bo!!!

----------


## FatLabrador

Closing weekend been and gone, bit of a flop season for me had a good opening but only got three mallards after opening not for a lack of trying. Few pooks around that need a hurry up still...

----------


## Dundee

Sitting on my butt under a pine hedge near the pond,got 50 percent of all that flew over.

----------


## Sideshow

You should have shot the green head @Dundee there easier to pluck :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> You should have shot the green head @Dundee there easier to pluck


He might be carrying a bit more weight now,didn't fall but wouldn't pass the scanner at an airport. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Bit of action up at a pond for Bo.

----------


## Dundee

A lone drake came in last night,looks like a grey.

----------


## Woody

Yellow feet and bill . I think its a greylard bybrid mate.

----------


## Micky Duck

definately a greylard....a grey would have the green bill and grey legs with green speculum flashes not violet blue,and less while on bars beside it.also no chestnut on breast...

----------


## Dundee

One day/evening left hopefully we are not looking at still ponds.

----------


## Cast.Shot

> One day/evening left hopefully we are not looking at still ponds.
> Attachment 200714
> Attachment 200715


Haha! You must have been shooting in the lower North Island too Dundee!!! 

Had a great May but bloody slow end to the season... in fact June was quiet full stop in the 'Rapa.

Pic of my last shoot on Lake Wairarapa (closing week). Nothing flew until well after last light. Oh well, there's next season to look forward to LOL   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ross Nolan

My first roosters over Dash, and a bit of pest control. Soon to be mince.

----------


## mikee

Good bag there. Very under rated eating too!!

----------


## 7mmwsm

What's the gun Ross?

----------


## Ross Nolan

> What's the gun Ross?


It's a 2 1/2" chambered Arthur Turner boxlock with 25" barrels choked cylinder and full, made in 1907. 
I'm the third owner, and the only seasons it has missed were 1941 - 45. I take a couple of birds with it each season.

----------


## nitram

Few quail from down south the other day. 20 odd for the season now with 6 weeks to go. Chukar are next on the list with the new Beretta 690 20ga I just picked up

----------


## Puddleduk

> Attachment 201603Attachment 201604Few quail from down south the other day. 20 odd for the season now with 6 weeks to go. Chukar are next on the list with the new Beretta 690 20ga I just picked up


Nice lab, my 6 month old black lab flushed and retrieved her first quail the other day. Be nice to manage 20 with her before the season ends. Plan to chase the chukar next year with her as well.

----------


## nitram

> Nice lab, my 6 month old black lab flushed and retrieved her first quail the other day. Be nice to manage 20 with her before the season ends. Plan to chase the chukar next year with her as well.


Mines turning 10 in Feb. She’s my go to duck, quail and deer dog. Can’t beat a good labs nose to sniff them out and her drive is unreal.

----------


## Ross Nolan

Nice work - quail are awesome eating. 
If only they were bigger.

----------


## Dundee

Gave my labrador Bo a good session down near the flooded Manawatu River trying for a pheasant.

He worked like a champ but the birds didn't show today.

Seen a few down here while fishing but first time I have taken Bo this far.

50km round trip,we will be back.Saw one there yesterday without Bo and have seen four while fishing previously.
Very rare to see them around here,just want one to spread watties on and one to put on the wall.Bo and I will keep trying.
This was before the season started. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Cast.Shot

> Nice work - quail are awesome eating. 
> If only they were bigger.


Couldn't agree more Ross!!!  lol :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Had Bo and my sons black lab with me while we went for a look for the swamp hen (pukeko)
My dog was to busy having a shit on the cops lawn as we got to the creek.
Ace got the retrieve today.


One more duckling killer out of the equation.

----------


## johnd

I have watched Pukes destroy ducks nests and catch and eat the ducklings. One foot on their body and pulling them apart. They will hunt and hunt untill they have gottten them all.
I wish i had videoed it for the greenies.... it was in a reserve too, so no bangy bang stick allowed.

----------


## Dundee

@johnd pukeko flying off with duckling.

----------


## Puddleduk

Am I mistaken or isn't the Pukeko season all year round.

----------


## Ross Nolan

This

----------


## Ross Nolan

Turned into this

----------


## Ross Nolan

Which became this

----------


## kotuku

guys -was out with mate at ellesmere on weekend -bloody swans galore .the area on front of our maimai looked like the main apron at heathrow airport with a mix of swan  and parries.;Anyhow have also heard reports of continuing  pasture damage on one large dairy unit out there . Swan season open till 28  august on ellesmere 20 daily limit.Heard/ saw a couple of crews givin them a towel up .amazing watching one team in a paddock drop birds ,only to wave after wave of swans head right in that direction seemingly oblivious to what was in store.they make nice salamis patties sausages.

----------


## Dundee

> Am I mistaken or isn't the Pukeko season all year round.


Its classed as a gamebird,every regions differant,end of August usually ends.

----------


## gsp follower

> Its classed as a gamebird,every regions differant,end of August usually ends.


blue pheasant my sisters black cats arse.
nice feathers tastes like shit eel bait maybe

----------


## Billbob

> @johnd pukeko flying off with duckling.
> Attachment 203195


Photo caught in the action. Allot of people don't know how destructive these Pukekos are. Ive seen them destroy so many ducklings, last year I counted a mother with 14 ducklings and 2 days later none from pukekos - they would round them up like hounds. I also found a baby pukeko a couple of years ago and it was probably only 2 days old, i put it in the brooder with 8 pekin ducklings that was the age/size all went well untill a week later the pukeko chick killed off all the ducklings. it must be their dark little killing instinct.

----------


## C404

> blue pheasant my sisters black cats arse.
> nice feathers tastes like shit eel bait maybe


Bubba, just imagine it....puke gumbo. puke roast, fried puke, curry puke, boiled puke, bbq puke, puke salad, puke pies, puke stew, puke and beans, puke and rice,
puke peas and mash and of course the alltime favourite sashimi raw puke

----------


## Dundee

> Am I mistaken or isn't the Pukeko season all year round.


All round when know one is watching,I hate the fuckers!

----------


## Billbob

> Bubba, just imagine it....puke gumbo. puke roast, fried puke, curry puke, boiled puke, bbq puke, puke salad, puke pies, puke stew, puke and beans, puke and rice,
> puke peas and mash and of course the alltime favourite sashimi raw puke


Check this out - i understand Pukeko is related to the Coot so if your game enough........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdSR...KKfPO3&index=8

----------


## Puddleduk

Dundee, finally someone got it

----------


## Billbob

Saw a pukeko with something white in it's beak today. Got the binos out and it was one of our white Pekin eggs, they have just started laying and the friggan brute found the nest!

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Which became this


This picture remind me all the way back to earlier 90s, especially the side by side

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Check this out - i understand Pukeko is related to the Coot so if your game enough........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdSR...KKfPO3&index=8


I think simmer Pukeko with sauerkraut ( do `t if you can find in major supermarket, but sizable Chinese shop should have) may do better. I do `t have chance for this year, hope somebody may give it a try.

----------


## Ross Nolan

A nice walk in the pines

----------


## nitram

After 2 days and 30kms we finally got one on the ground.

----------


## Black Rabbit

Nice picture. What are these birds? I like you bumpack.

----------


## nitram

> Nice picture. What are these birds? I like you bumpack.


Chukar

----------


## Puddleduk

> Attachment 204291
> Attachment 204292
> 
> After 2 days and 30kms we finally got one on the ground.


Well done, as someone else said "birds that make you breathless"

----------


## Ross Nolan

The first time you hunt chukar it is for adventure. 

After that, revenge.

----------


## gsp follower

> I think simmer Pukeko with sauerkraut ( do `t if you can find in major supermarket, but sizable Chinese shop should have) may do better. I do `t have chance for this year, hope somebody may give it a try.


id sooner drop my wedding tackle in a gin trap.
two horrible bits of crap i,l never eat again.
bloody cabbage and and eel bait yuk

----------


## Ross Nolan

Tony from Cazador restaurant has a good recipe for pukeko, essentially splitting the breasts and putting pesto inside before a very quick trip through the frying pan. 

I like them. OTOH, I also like parries - which common knowledge has as being inedible. It seems a lot of the "inedible" comments come from people who cook like my grandparents did, including boiling vegetables until they were safe for consumption... 

My only complaint on pukes is the size of the meat portions, and the number of sinews making the legs almost impossible to deal with.

----------


## mikee

Puke pie is good. As is pook casarole. Totally under rated but just a bit fiddly with small meat recovery

----------


## Pointer

> Attachment 204291
> Attachment 204292
> 
> After 2 days and 30kms we finally got one on the ground.


 @nitram what did you think of Scout?

----------


## nitram

> @nitram what did you think of Scout?


Scout was awesome. She nailed the point on these two awesome dog and covered the miles!

----------


## Pointer

Joe might convert you yet  :Pacman:

----------


## Ross Nolan

A couple of roosters dug out of the willows and gorse, plus a peahen.

----------


## nzspearo

A few BOP roosters to wrap up the season with the old man and my son. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Rabbit

What a good day, "big boy" with little boy. Nice

----------


## Inder

> A couple of roosters dug out of the willows and gorse, plus a peahen.


Something with side by side. it just pulls the strings of heart.

----------


## southernman

Been getting a few birds this season, in Canada, missed the ducks migration in this area due to work and holiday, so been out for upland several times a week while off, ruffles, spruce and sharp-tail grouse in this area, yesterday sharp-tail hunt came home with whitetail doe, taken with a 20ga slug, at 40 paces.   sharptail.
  mixed bag, one of each grouse, Buffel head duck and a emacied goose, that couldn't make the migration. little dogs a bit of a savage on upland birds, doesnt care for ducks.

----------


## southernman

grouse breasts, ruffles are white, shaptail on the right side of the plate and on bench, spruce on the left side of plate, ruffles and sharptail are very good, spruce can be a bit gamey, 
  seen a Whitetail deer threw the scrub, had time to put in slugs in the 20ga, a doe with two yearling's, left the doe and took the second yearling as the crossed a small creek, clean kill, right threw the lungs heart, breaking the shoulder, on the way out. 2nd yearling stopped and debated taking it, mom then stopped at about 50m and snorted at us, could have shot all three with the rifle, sitting in the truck 500m away, Girlfriend was with us, took a day off due to sore shoulder, and we were exploring a new area for grouse. been a good week, got a grouse or two 3 days out of 4, and a deer.

----------


## gsp follower

> Tony from Cazador restaurant has a good recipe for pukeko, essentially splitting the breasts and putting pesto inside before a very quick trip through the frying pan. 
> 
> I like them. OTOH, I also like parries - which common knowledge has as being inedible. It seems a lot of the "inedible" comments come from people who cook like my grandparents did, including boiling vegetables until they were safe for consumption... 
> 
> My only complaint on pukes is the size of the meat portions, and the number of sinews making the legs almost impossible to deal with.


my step, father was a army cook make rabbitt taste like best fillet  even swan was good in his hands but even he couldnt make  kahawai or puke edible

----------


## luv2safari

> Attachment 208527  grouse breasts, ruffles are white, shaptail on the right side of the plate and on bench, spruce on the left side of plate, ruffles and sharptail are very good, spruce can be a bit gamey, 
> Attachment 208528  seen a Whitetail deer threw the scrub, had time to put in slugs in the 20ga, a doe with two yearling's, left the doe and took the second yearling as the crossed a small creek, clean kill, right threw the lungs heart, breaking the shoulder, on the way out. 2nd yearling stopped and debated taking it, mom then stopped at about 50m and snorted at us, could have shot all three with the rifle, sitting in the truck 500m away, Girlfriend was with us, took a day off due to sore shoulder, and we were exploring a new area for grouse. been a good week, got a grouse or two 3 days out of 4, and a deer.


I love all grouse, and I don't mind one bit that spruce can taste like spruce, and that sage hen can taste like sage.

I'm still s sharptail virgin at 75 and was going to have my cherry broken this season, but FJB and his recession changed my fortunes.

Really Like the photos! Thanks for sharing.

L2S

----------


## Sideshow

So went stalking yesterday-6 day of day of driven birds today my only one. 13 and windy and wet great day out 55.

----------


## Dundee

Great pics Sideshow. :Cool:

----------


## Sideshow

Lol that was ment to read “My only day out for this year” had a few whiskey after :XD:  pics from the good wife.

----------


## Dundee

For you Auck/Waikato peeps

----------


## charliehorse

Yea looking forward to it, should bang a few down up in Northland. Hopefully we don't have a Karen like last year calling the cops on us!

----------


## EmpireSafaris

On
Onto Summer Ducks and Geese now.

----------

